# 6under6 GDP



## 4tatude (Feb 24, 2011)

this grow and journal was my new years resolution
1st grow 
ill be running 6 gdp clones under 600 watts
airo in a sb 6 hole system
will do scrog for final
i really dont know what to expect since this will be my first grow. im set up in a 4x4 tent. everything is running good so its just a matter of makin it happen.im sure i will learn more in the next few months than i ever dreamed




looking forward to learning from the experience and the experienced people who will gracefull enough to state their opinions of what im doing right or wrong... 
i take constructive critisum pritty good, but i prefer my ego to be stroked


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 25, 2011)

G37 Thanks for the heads up lookin forward to it.
*some specks* 






on 02-18-2011 at 09:25 PM (6 under 6 gdp)
the tent4x4 has great zippers, is well thought out and fits the bill
the lightis not vented and will probably have to be before its all over, but for a start i think it will do 600 watt
ventilationman does this guy move some air, way more than i need!
soi installed one of these from harbor freight. dialed it in perf and reduced the noise tremendously ​


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 25, 2011)

*the aero/nft unit*
i built a modified version of the sb jr and tested. had a couple leaks but only minor. after fixing a couple of drips i ran unit for 24 hrs solid in the garage and was satisfied all the kinks were ironed out.
i used a coleman ice chest for the res and set the unit into tent for dialing in. after getting the heater and ventilation dialed in it was time to bring the girls in. notice the frame for scrog, its removable at point where 45s connect to frame.


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 25, 2011)

THE DISCOVERY

when i checked on the girls the next day all seemed to be on track, went to work and couldnt wait to get home, was worried about the kids lol.
when i got home all was well but i found a little water on tent floor. i ran a couple cycles on timer and no problem, must have sloshed some onto the floor last night right?
next morning before leaving to the rock everyone was fine, no water, ph fine and so i added nutes to 600ppm.
that evening i found water again, maby a pint or so. i dried up the water and finally found the problem. the 3/4 drains were not allowing the nutes to return to the res as fast as they were coming in, i know doesnt make sence but it backed up and overflowed out the hole for the net pot. i did some quick mods and designed a overflow catch using a pc of the post and some 2in flex tubing


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 25, 2011)

real nice work bro, what a machine. cant wait to see that weekly progress. maybe some tape over heater on switch... fckn great job + rep


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 25, 2011)

*LESS IS BETTER*
ok so now i was in day 4 and had overcome a couple visits from murphy and all was good. ph and nutes was not where i left them and needed to adjust. nutes first, way too high so i added a gallon of water then had to take 2 out and add 2 backuntill i got the ppms in balance. checked ph and found it was too high. ph down and now im at 3.5 S**T!!! 2nd S**T was i didnt get ph up ARRRRGGHHHH!!
dumped thr res and started over, finally got ph and nutes in acceptable range.
\
what i learned was these are invaluable tools, and get some up!!


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 25, 2011)

i have been an avid gardner for many yrs and find it theraputic. this is my first time growing mmj.
when things go wrong in life ive always stepped back where i could see better and figured out how to correct it.
it has been a hectic start but i knew there would be problems. does any job go as planned?
i got the res dialed in and everything seems to be running on auto.


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 25, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> real nice work bro, what a machine. cant wait to see that weekly progress. maybe some tape over heater on switch... fckn great job + rep


thanks mongo!, i would not have cought that. im hoping other sharp eyed hawks will also drop in and comment. as a newbee there is sooo many things i dont know. will correct that little one asap.


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 25, 2011)

*THE BRAINS BEHIND THE LIGHT*
after doing a bit of reading and research i decided to go with the sentinal MTD-1 . it does almost everything without fail.
it has 1 lights on plug that i have the light and router that manages the fan pluged into.
lights off plug takes care of the heater when the sun is not shining. would run a dehumidifier or an ac as well in summer if needed.
2 recycle timerplugs, one of which cycles 1min on and 5 off 24/7
and a temp probe.

even being electronically chalanged i had no trouble setting up everything in a reasonable time.

I think the controller would be way more user friendly if it had a 2nd light on that could be programed for veg/clone. one on 12/12 for flower and the 2nd 18/6 for veg.
other than that i think its a killer investment. i set it up flipped the switch and thats been it. ​


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 25, 2011)

*NEW TO HYDRO, GROWING MMJ, AND BLOGGING*

As the heading states im a nubee at a lot of things. This is my first attempt at hydro, growing mmj, or keeeping an on line journal. 
some of you have awsome journals and unbelevable grows, dont expect that here! im just documenting what im doing and what the results were. remember im a nubee, i will attempt to keep myself amused and informed on growing in all three endevers. 
once i get the basics and the grow is under way i will try and give weekly updates. if you want to comment please do, as long as its about whats going on, or to direct me to a sight or reference to a question ive ask. I am also interested in meeting other new growers that are doing grows simular to mine, as well as some of the salty dogs of growing that can see more just glancing at a plant than i can looking at it for a day.

  Here is the pump and its home, a coleman ice chest. im using 6 gallons of nutes inside as my res. so far it has done the job and easy access makes checking balances, or adding solution a breeze. if the temps in summer need cooling down ive a freezer with frozen water bottles only feet away.


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 25, 2011)

i see a lot of bla bla bla about nutes. in 40 yrs of growing tomatoes and lots of other fruit, ive grown to know that N P and K are the basics and want to keep my selection simple. im following sb's original mix at a weaker dose. ive not been able to get the 1500 ppms he recomemder but they respond well to 1200 so there is where i sit.i started the clones with about 600 or so and added till they told me enough! 

heres the line up. no more no less


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 25, 2011)

*1st week updates*
iv brought the nutes up to 800. 
im experiencing some signs of lock out from the first couple of days when i got everything so out of whack.
growth has been good with the 5 like girls but olive oil is totally different, wonder if this is something else?
i hope some of you experienced growers will chime in and let me know what you think.

 


 and here is olive oil making me tie her down already. oo has totally different structure as well as leaf than her room mates. anyone care to guess what she is?


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 25, 2011)

*WILTING?*
this pic was taken just before lights on.
notice the wilting? soon as lights are on they are perkey as can be.
temps dont go lower than 70 lights off but the fan is off too.
rh seems to be 50ish which should be ok.
 is this something i should be concerned about?


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 25, 2011)

*olive oil*
 in the 6 there are 5 like this, stockey plants with good branching and tight nodes. 
There is another however that is tall and slinder, with long spaces between nodes.
i will show another pic of her but the lanky girl is in the background of this pic.
 here is a pic of olive oil.​


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 25, 2011)

*SHAPING THE CANOPY*
5 plants are really sturdy and are difficult to bend stems to where i want. i have been using fishing weights in the 2 to 4 oz weight and continously moving to keep limbs down.
the 6th plant olive oil is very different pheno or another strain all togeather. both have lots of purple in the stims. oo is a rapid grower and responds well to lst. i will plan on a full screen of olive oil in the future i think. today makes 3 weels in veg, dont know what happened to week 2. i may flip the switch in next day or two. i planned to veg for a month, but ive seen enough leading bud sites to fill the screen so why should i wait? guess this is always the delima right? pictures to follow this w/e​


----------



## G37Kush (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey wassup 4tatude. U got your grow journal up and working. Before u had it setup to where people could only view it. But now people can post on ur journal. Can't wait to see some updated pics of ur girls!


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 27, 2011)

*WEEK 4 UPDATE*

last week i added an air cooled hood and phat filter. the air cooled hood makes a tremendous difference in light placement and regulating temps. i can get light as close as 1.5 ft without any problems. temps are 74 lights on and 70 when off.
here are the girls today, happy and growing. ive kept the canopy in check as best as i could using fishing weights. i just put the scrog screen on after cutting clones.


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 27, 2011)

*weeks 1 through 4*


**


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 27, 2011)

fckn nice man, dig the grow. u got those plants lookin good now.


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 27, 2011)

the 1st 3 are on left side no 2 being olive oil. the last 3 are on right side. the 1st and 4th are at the same end at door and seem to be smaller than the other 4. could be just plant, environmental, or how aero/nft is designed. the drain holes are almost under 1 and 4 and the roots are all way to res almost through 2 in drain. anyone care to voice their thoughts?


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 27, 2011)

this past week i stopped by lowes and picked up the parts for the veg/ clone unit. i already had pump, pipe, fittings, and net pots, along with extra 360 sprayers. so it was just a matter of putting it togeather.


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 27, 2011)

THINKING OUTSIDE THE BOX! ok so i picked up a rubbermaid container off craigs list for 30 bucks, scrubbed and cleaned with bleach. its like 49"high 49" wide and 32" deep. i took 2 4x8 sheets of 5/8 sheet insulation and screwed it to sides doors and top. i used cardboard for washers as my first sttempt the screws went right through the foam. i hung 2 shop lights from the top and wala veg and clone unit. the 2 shop lights keep the unit nice and warm without the need for ventilation at this point. notice the size of my clones lol, i just couldent bring myself to cut nice branches.
there is enough room for 2 of these clone/veg units and room for water nutes etc between tubs.


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 27, 2011)

ok so ive cut a few tiny clones, somewhere ive read the times to cut after starting flower, can anyone elaborate on when, i cant find my notes but it seems like @ 21days. my understanding is clones taken during flower really branch and grow very fast. what is your experience?


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 27, 2011)

mondo thanks man im begining to feel a little more comfortable now with them. i even refrained from looking for 2 days lol would catch myself headed their way and make myself stop, glad i did cause i could def see a difference. there is just soooo much i dont know as a newbee. hay post your cloner on here so i can see what you did.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 27, 2011)

i didnt build it but here it is


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 27, 2011)

damn mongo thats some healthy girls!! i hope mine do ok i just couldnt cut any really big enough. ill be able to later im sure lol. how long they out of cutting?
that ez clone is the shiz!
i made a deal with myself i wouldent even look at mine for 5 days then if they are ok ill wait another 5 and see if they have bumps or roots. figure if they want to feed they can grow some damn roots, otherwise ill shit can em n start another batch


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 27, 2011)

10 days trans plant.ill show u what i do


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 27, 2011)

Setup looks great! You did the same thing with the netpots and neoprene discs that I did. My bubble cloner is a 10gal tote with 24 sites and three 12" airstones. Thats where the similarities end though,lol. I like aero and wanted to build one but just haven't done it yet. 

I like both of your setups a lot. I'm on my phone so can't see the pics as good as a PC so I'll swing back by tomorrow to check it out closer.


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 28, 2011)

ok in simple terms someone tell me how to post big pics. this is the only size i can post now, whats the secret?


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 28, 2011)

k dez nice of you to stop buy. check it out and advise me of what you think or suggest.


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 28, 2011)

whats the pros and cons, or your experience doing or not. and reasoning behind your choice.
a tasty nug im whitteling down while learning how to photo lol


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 28, 2011)

hay mongo nice spread is that a t5 8 bulb over those teens?
nice moms and sog too
i was thinking of a t5 8 so i could use 4 or 8 when needed.are the sog under hps or the t5?
if it is whats that t5's usefull footprint?


----------



## Luger187 (Feb 28, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1466691ok in simple terms someone tell me how to post big pics. this is the only size i can post now, whats the secret?


the way your posting pics is fine. when its small like that, just click on the pic, and it will become bigger. then u can hit next or previous to go to the other pics


----------



## melazapura (Feb 28, 2011)

like everything in here... subed for this ride!


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 28, 2011)

luger and mel thanks for the compliments and welcome to my newbee grow, im learning so much.everyone here on riu has been so helpful and willing to share their knowlege. im having so much fun!!! if you guys have anything to contribute to my journal please feel free to, this goes for everyone reading or scribed. i have very limited growing knowlege and appreciate everyones input. pics are great as im a better visual learner than understanding text.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok, there's a few questions you have still unanswered so I'll see if I can help in some way. I'll ask someone that knows much more than I to swing by too and have a look at the pics of that plant with the deficiency.

For big pics:
Go to your profile and start an album. Upload some pics into the album that you'd like to post and then all you have to do is open that pic from your album and copy/paste it into your post.

24hrs of dark:
I don't let them sit in the dark before flowering but have recently started gradually reducing the amount of light they get ny an hour each day until I hit 12/12 and all I can say is the plants were all showing signs of flower by the time I hit 12 hours of light from 18 so six days and they were already flowering. I've had some clones show that fast too but not all do and don't know if it will work that way seeds for sure but I think it does. It's supposed to be less stress on them which would help if you're running from seed and are concerned with stressing your plants into hermie. This is not a big risk though so don't weigh your decision on this alone. 

Mother cab:
It's dope.

Scrog:
Dope too but I'd reconsider the chicken wire as a screen. I know some people do use them but it has been known to cut into plants. I didn't use mine for that reason and went with some plastic fencing from Lowe's instead that has worked great. IT was told to me that it can cut into them and I dind't want to take the chance with my yins.

Non-vented hood:
You're going to have heat issues at some point running a 600 unless the room that tent is in stays cold without an air cooled hood for the light. Seems you already know that though, lol.

Sweet grow and I wish you the best of luck with it. I'm subbed up so I can follow this to the sweet end it is definitely going to have given your preparation.


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 28, 2011)

hay luger that lsd should be a monster by now or did you flip? pop in a pic so wee can see the update. did the bag seed end up being a little lady or a boar hog with nuts?


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 28, 2011)

mel thats some awsome shit your doing with the lights! first time ive even heard of 2 lights in one hood other than cool tubes. looks like you need that chiller set up before the ice thing becomes a chore rather than fun. so far im having a blast with mine but ive only experienced a couple of issues and they were newbee shit that im sure everyone has when they start,mostly fiddeling with everything untill its messed up and then having to start over to get it right. hope your temps settle down and hold in an acceptible range. i would love to have a basement for my girls but they are parked in the garage and the girls and i like it that way. the temps here are great year round so temps for me should only be a small problem if at all.


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 28, 2011)

dez
RE: the def. i think it would be a mag- i upped the cal mag a bit and the nutes and have almost 0 sign now. but please send an ol crusty trusty grower by to glance at it and comment. im completly out of my comfort zone but feel with everyones help it will come off great! nice to have resources that have seen and understand whats going on with just a glance, takes me all day to do the simplest things it seems.

speaking of which thanks for the advice on the pics ill try some out later on tonight and see if it works for me.i may have to tomorrow as i just had a couple good rips off the bong and may not follow text well.

yea i changed the light and glad i did, temp swing was like 12 degrees during lights on. now they are only like 5 and i can bury the vented hood almost on the canopy without damage. fact is i raised it a bit to get full coverahe as 18 'was not giving as good of a footprint as was needed

ok i hear you on the screen, i can see where the thin guage wire would cut bud shoots and cause problems. be a lot easier with a large hole and big guage wire to position and relocate folage and bud sites as needed. NOTE TO SELF quit being hardheaded and when something makes sense just go ahead and do it right.

dez great to have you sitting at my side through this grow, i feel more comfortable. knowledgeable resources are priceless in any endever worth taking.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 1, 2011)

4tatude said:


> *the aero/nft unit*
> i built a modified version of the sb jr and tested. had a couple leaks but only minor. after fixing a couple of drips i ran unit for 24 hrs solid in the garage and was satisfied all the kinks were ironed out.
> i used a coleman ice chest for the res and set the unit into tent for dialing in. after getting the heater and ventilation dialed in it was time to bring the girls in. notice the frame for scrog, its removable at point where 45s connect to frame.


Nice! I really like how you worked that out - awesome!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 1, 2011)

4tatude said:


> *1st week updates*
> iv brought the nutes up to 800.
> im experiencing some signs of lock out from the first couple of days when i got everything so out of whack.
> growth has been good with the 5 like girls but olive oil is totally different, wonder if this is something else?
> ...


Are you sure you have sufficient pressure at the sprayheads? Overall - looks like they could use more water? If they aren't getting the water they need, they aren't getting the feed they need. I'm just wondering... I have done many runs in SB style setup and any time I ever saw a droopy or wrinkled leaf was when water delivery was not sufficient -- over time, even with RO, the sprayheads will clog due to calcium buildup, etc. Understand, one of the big advantages of aeroponics, NFT, DWC, and similar type units is you always have the perfect VPD; water and air is available in abundance (assuming your res temps are within spec). In soil, coco, peat, etc mixes, the plant is constantly balancing the available water and air in the medium to keep itself upright and maintain a proper VPD. So if your plants seem to be short on nutes, limpin' a little, or just less than perky, in a water system this could be due to lack of water at the rootzone. (assuming environment, water temps, reasonable nute strength and ph, are all in check).

The leaf damage looks like a general def... though it could be CalMag. If you are following the original SB guide and using RO - and mixing your nutes in a jug and then adding them to your res to the desired PPM using RO water - you will naturally be low on CalMag. The Botanicare PB Pro line relies on CalMag if using low PPM water. A better way to do the Stink System is to mix all the nutes except the CalMag with a gallon of RO. After filling your res, before adding your concentrated nute mix, add CalMag to 125 - 200ppm, then add your concentrated nute mix to your desired PPM. This way, you will always have the proper amount of CalMag - regardless of your target PPM strength.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 2, 2011)

LionsRoar
first of all thanks for dropin in and sharing your knoweledge, its much appreciated

RE: the wilt. the water pressure and coverage was and is plenty, was one of the first things i checked, the environment on the other hand was whacked for like two days between the ph too high, or low.also i had to make a res change with only tap water as i had messed up all my filtered to the point it was a necesity rather than a need. the wilt was only the last of first week and first of second, about the same time i fubbed up the ph. like 5 or 6 days this went on then they just popped out of it and np since. sounds like you nailed that one with the environment being outa whack.

the def has also straightened itself out but i did add some additional cal mag to the orig mix, just bumped it up like 50ppms in the total res. i will take your advice and run the cal mag to 150-200 in res prior to adding nute mix, sound like solid advice.

i love this aero system and do agree it provides everything a plant could need but it does take some monitoring to make sure things stay within boundries. i truly believe all my problems have been self induced and mostly newbee mistakes like not willing to quit fuckin with it when nothing is wrong. since i messed up bad that first week its been a smooth ride and im very proud of my sucess so far. Knock on wood!! lions roar check back in from time to time and share some of that knoledge if you see something, its the only way us newbees really learn other than trial and error. 

BIG THANKS!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 2, 2011)

lions roar
thanks on the comp on the aero/nft, i thought it would be problem free, and has with a couple mods. i did have to change the return from my orig mod as for whatever reason the 3/4 return line could not keep up with the input. acted like it was vaccume locked or the venting required for proper drainage was not available. it needed a quick fix and i desighed a diaper lol to collect the runoff out of a short pc of post and caps. just notched like a log cabin and attached with zip ties. i used a 2" pvc male addaptor to penetrate the bulkdead and attached a short pc of flex to it using a clamp and dumped into the res. as the unit has a 3/4in drop to the drain i had to run a bead of dap on the lower side to keep a little dribble from escaping. i think these mods almost totally elimate light reaching the nutes and possably causing problems. i also set unit up 180% from original positioning to have access to the drain end if needed. i further enhanced the framework with coasters, makes moving around a breeze. and i think the scrog frame work is tits lol


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 2, 2011)

4tatude said:


> LionsRoar
> first of all thanks for dropin in and sharing your knoweledge, its much appreciated
> 
> RE: the wilt. the water pressure and coverage was and is plenty, was one of the first things i checked, the environment on the other hand was whacked for like two days between the ph too high, or low.also i had to make a res change with only tap water as i had messed up all my filtered to the point it was a necesity rather than a need. the wilt was only the last of first week and first of second, about the same time i fubbed up the ph. like 5 or 6 days this went on then they just popped out of it and np since. sounds like you nailed that one with the environment being outa whack.
> ...


No worries. Your setup is great - glad to hear you are having fun! The SB method is a sound one. I too am looking forward to doing another Stink run here soon.

In the meantime, I'll get my SB fix from you!


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 2, 2011)

4tatude said:


> lions roar
> thanks on the comp on the aero/nft, i thought it would be problem free, and has with a couple mods. i did have to change the return from my orig mod as for whatever reason the 3/4 return line could not keep up with the input. acted like it was vaccume locked or the venting required for proper drainage was not available. it needed a quick fix and i desighed a diaper lol to collect the runoff out of a short pc of post and caps. just notched like a log cabin and attached with zip ties. i used a 2" pvc male addaptor to penetrate the bulkdead and attached a short pc of flex to it using a clamp and dumped into the res. as the unit has a 3/4in drop to the drain i had to run a bead of dap on the lower side to keep a little dribble from escaping. i think these mods almost totally elimate light reaching the nutes and possably causing problems. i also set unit up 180% from original positioning to have access to the drain end if needed. i enhanced the framework with coasters, makes moving around a breeze. and i think the scrog frame work is tits lol
> View attachment 1470632View attachment 1470630View attachment 1470631


You called it: Gardening is all about adapting, changing, and making it work. Great work, my friend!


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 2, 2011)

found this cool chart showing at what ph nutes are best used, i kinda looked over but havent taken the time to really read it. thought it might come in usefull so i hijacked and posted here, where i can fn find it again. whats protocoll for borrowing from others .?


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 3, 2011)

ok dez profile album now how to import pics and get them to size. got a couple im determined to get in large, help a newbee out!!

grumbling and growling as i pick up my club and drag the bitch back to the cave by the hair of the head.


----------



## melazapura (Mar 3, 2011)

Never seen that chart before...now I understand why a PH of 5.8 in hydro is so Important. Good info. Thanks!!


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 3, 2011)

mel glad you dropped in, your plants are gona be huge when you flip. over a period of time ive run across several dif pcs of info i wish i had kept. so much for a newbee to remember without keeping reference material. this chart explains and confirms what lions roar was saying about my lock out in the early stages of veg. i will try and post other worthwhile information as i find it. glad it has helped someone else..

im not quite sure of protocol re: borrowing and posting info from other sites etc but if i post anything that others find usefull i give permission to cut and paste to wherever they please.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 3, 2011)

OK so yesterday was flip day. the girls are jumping with growth and are getting hard to controll vertical height. i think they will fill out the 3x4 screen very well at this time. it has been a month to the day they were introduced to the aero/nft for veg out of clone. its not a great pic but here is one that shows the fairley even top.

i know the humidity is a little high but this was just before lights on and i havent been running the fan during lights out. i now have the ventilation running 24/7 on a low exchange. the last few days the garage has been smelling like a grow room untill the lights and filtered air kicks on. really didnt expect that much smell outa veg, cant wait to stick my nose in a room full of bud!!!!

IM HAVING SOOOO MUCH FUN !!!!!!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 3, 2011)

here are some some pics of how i shaped the branching and the results




fishing weights in diferent weights come in handy to manipulate diferent size branches. good thing i like to fish and had these


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 3, 2011)

looks great man. i got a question r u vegging or already in flower? the thing i wanted to know when u shape those does it add time on to the cycle or is it done in veg? nice work bro


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 3, 2011)

ok so i know i said i was not going to look in on the clones for 5 days, well i could not take it any longer and so @ 4 days i had to look. i cant tell you how hard it was to not look...



i know they are nothing special to most of you, but to me they are beautifull. two of these were not cuttings but accidents where i broke a couple of branches when i was adding weights. i put them in a small jar of water in the tent, and there they stayed untill i cut the clones 3 days later and put them all in the cloner. anyway im stoked that all seem to be doing great.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 3, 2011)

hay mongo
i flipped into flower yesterday so all you see has been done in veg.

no it doesnt add to cycle time thats genetically built into the plant to finish at xtime under xlight hours +/- a few days given their environmental conditions

i plan to continue for about 14 days into flower (once flowers are seen, not flipping of light) or there about. that will allow me to spread the bud sites out so each will get good light and also allow the smaller bud sites that would normally be dwarfed/shaded by the more mature ones to establish a good foundation. in a perfect world i would like to stop where final stretch is no more than 12 inches above scrog screen giving good size to buds and an even canopy. too tall and ill loose light penetration of canopy and quality as well as quantity. it will take diligance to keep all the folage below the screen but every other day, possably 3 should manage. ive also broken the stronger limbs to the side with no ill effects, i think ist called supercropping. ive also had to hang weights on the limbs i broke over as they seem to try and mend themselves and go back to where they were. the part i dread will be trimming the undergrowth and deciding which sites to remove for best bud production, i might not mind bending and tieing down but cutting is hard.

this is all new to me so dont take my word for gospel, im sure what ive done will not work for everyone but im having a ball finding out what i can do with these girls lol


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 4, 2011)

just finished up giving the girls a manicure. you know how it is, when the band starts up the girls start thinking of the opposite sex. im proud of my girls and want them to look good at the ball so i sat down and gave them all a manicure. i untangled the snarels in their leaves, and brushed and groomed them. then i removed the older going out leaves, the ones that are on the decline. i think that if left on too long they pull unnecesary nutes and energy that could be better used in bud site production and flowering. removed too early and you do almost the same thing, only removing the catalist that drives the plant instead of the anchor that slows it.

i have a little damage on the plant closest to the heater, exposure to too much heat had damaged a few leaves just above the heater. not a big deal everything else on the plant is healthy. this is a perfect example of a micro climate. i know were only talking about a few square feet total but it doesnt take acres to have a micro climate. 

as a grower you controll every aspect of the plants world. if the girls are frowning you have to figure out why and fix it. too much, too little, sun, water, oxygen,o2, food,heat,and cooling. if you are aware and keep an eye on things you can anticipate their needs and provide, or take away whatever it is before it becomes a problem. my girls at this time have a smile ear to ear as do i.

can you tell i just had a couple rips on the old bong? i like to ramble a little now and then, these are my thoughts, wright or wrong. thats my story and im stickin to it


----------



## melazapura (Mar 4, 2011)

It seems you've got this under control my friend ...can't wait to see that screen full of !!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks mel

after looking last night during trim i really think i may have waited too long to flip, there are tons of branching going on in there. these girls will fill up the screen pritty fast i think


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 4, 2011)

ok so what types of optics are available out there. im looking to get something thats user friendly and has good optics. i wear glasses so dont know if that makes a difference when you are looking. anyone got a favorite or know someone that has?


----------



## SuPerPoNic (Mar 8, 2011)

NICE WORK! I'm subscribed. That's an impressive setup you've built. Can't wait to see these ladies pushing out flowers! Also, great idea with the fishing sinkers.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 9, 2011)

welcome superponic and thanks. im excited about it too, they are on the way so hang around ill get a update in next day or two.
having some problems with some pics i lost or deleated lol im new to all this so learning curve is kinda long.
the weights came outa necesity, something was needed, and they were handy.they do work good, dif weights on dfferent size branches. can cold them at whatever level you want. use a short pce of bread tie to suspend fom branch. christmas ornament hooks would be perf but i dont have any, just a thought


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 9, 2011)

The canopy is staying fairly even tho with lots of weights moving every 3rd day




under the skirt, lota action happening down under, bases getting big and limbs spreading.




the canopy is thick and healthy with lots of bud sights showing up



the begining!!!

ive done nothing different other than last res change used cal mag in res to 100ppm before adding nutes, brought total ppms to 1650 and holding. ph at 5.8 and steady. 3 days no change in nutes or ph but drinkin lots of water. i tested ph and ppm meter and was dead nut on, guess the balance is perf!!

q to all??? how long usual to see flowering, also if u know GDP how much stretch to expect? i dont think too much looking at structure of plant.

the olive oil plant is double the size of the others, wish i knew what it was. ive got clones so it wont get away.


----------



## G37Kush (Mar 10, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1485296
> 
> 
> The canopy is staying fairly even tho with lots of weights moving every 3rd day
> ...


Wow! 4tatude plants are looking amazing. Just looking at ur setup and how well it's going I'm probably going to be an identical grow to urs in hydro. Keep up the great work!


----------



## SuPerPoNic (Mar 10, 2011)

Lookin' good! The stalks look nice and thick like they're ready to support a whole lotta large colas! Mmm, GDP colas... Smokin' on a little GDP right now as a matter of fact. My dispensary has the classic grapey phenotype...really......tasty.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 11, 2011)

WEEKS 1 2 4 and 5 lost 3 somewhere along the line, but nice progress i think!! the last is just a canopy shot at week 5. one week into flower.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 11, 2011)

week 1

week 2

week 5

olive oil


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 11, 2011)

G37 told ya they look alike, thanks they do look good i think. bofus lol
cant wait till frosty comes to visit


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 11, 2011)

SuPerPonic
yea nice stought branches, strong as they are will take quiet a cola to weigh them over, im hoping 
ive got 5 that are the grapy phino, then another that was supposed to be the same but is def different. see olive oil.
nothing like the other 5, dif leaf, dif branching, dif growth, nothing even close to others. its 2x the size of the reg phinos.
may be wrong but i think i got a 707 headband thrown in and didnt know it. i just dont know.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 11, 2011)

LionsRoor
i set up the cal mag liketou sugested and seems to be the ticket. they are doing great, i can see the difference. they also take in more nutes with the added cm.
more nute uptake=stronger healthier plants=bigger colas=winner!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 11, 2011)

mongo
show us what the girls are looking like you getting kinda stingey with the porn lol, hope all is good there.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 11, 2011)

dez
you get your hanging space figured out? bet your fingers are tired by now. its like elk hunting, once you pull the trigger the funs over. lota work, but look what you got now.
cant wait to see the finals...


----------



## G37Kush (Mar 11, 2011)

Wassup 4tatude. I've recently been having problems with my ph. I tried flushing with 300ppm pHed to 5.0 to correct pH but with no affect. Still at 6.5. Really worried and I'm thinking about flushing more tom when I get more water. I know where I was going wrong, when my friend from the local hydro shop told me I was flushing with too high ppm. My last flush on sat I flushed with 900ppm pHed to 5.8. And the run-off was 6.5. Didn't correct it right away. Noticed some deficiencies today so I started flushing. But it didn't help bring the pH down at all even after 6gal of water pHed to 5.0.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 11, 2011)

damn g sorry to hear that, just flush with neutral ph water with no nutes untill it just runs outa the pot, im not talking about a little i mean a lot,really flush. then check ph on drainage and see where your at. i grow tomatoes in soil and i just set the waterhose in the bucket for a few min when flushing. builds up salts fast in soil jmo. thats one thing about hydro adjustment is only a dropper away. keep informed im hoping for a great recovery. good luck


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 11, 2011)

ATT IF GIVING ADVICE ON THIS THE GROW IS IN COCO NOT SOIL!! SOMEONE HELP MY BUDDY G37 OUT...MY BAD IN THE FOLLOWING POST.
G37 i just realized what you said re ph level at 6.5, i was not fully awake as i should have been. look on page 5 in my journal i think and you will find a chart on ph. for soil the ph needed for max nute uptake and least amount of lock out is 6.5. my mind is stuck in hydro where 6 is max and 5.8 is target. you may have things under controll and dont realize it. check out and lmk.
what chart or ph level are you basing your ph on? im a newbee and really dont have the experience to give real advice based on experience, just what i research. my thoughts..


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 11, 2011)

look at chart on page 5 of my journal, has ph chart for soil says 6.5 is where you need to be, what are you trying for? i grow hydro and shoot for 5.8 but acording to chart you are where you need to be. lmk


----------



## G37Kush (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey there 4tatude. Ya I'm growing in coco so my pH should be at 5.8 just like urs. That's why I was so worried about my girls. I'm having mixed reviews. People tellin me to flush with plain RO water phed to 5.8. And there are others saying not to flush with plain water in coco cuz it washes away buffers that keep the ph stable. And that I'm supposed to add a small amount of base nutes and then ph it to 5.8 and flush with alot of water. 
I thought I had coco all figured out by now. But when I was flushing with low ppm water. Around 6gal to be exact on one plant. The pH barely moved. So the confusion continues.


----------



## Lavazia (Mar 11, 2011)

a i see you use sinkers on your plants what for


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 11, 2011)

lavazia, welcome to my little journal. the weights were and are used to lst the plants for scrog. ive got from 1/2 oz to 4oz weights that i keep the canopy in check with. i used some twist ties like on a bread bag and can hang like christmas ornaments lol. the different weights are good cause some limbs need more than others. i can move them out further every 3 days or so and it works great!! im a fisherman and these came to mind while wondering how i could lst without tieing down and then re tieing. have bad arthritius in hands and close quarter work like tieing small branches is a chore, this is easy and when they need to be moved its just lift and hang again. im a newbee so if you see something that needs attention please bring it to my attention, and thanks for dropin in. hope you contribute again.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 11, 2011)

G37 i knew you were in coco just didnt know it should be like water, thought it would be more like in soil. goes to show how much i know. imo buffers or not id flush the fuck outa them and get the ph where it should be, weigh the differences bad ph and nute lock out making plants sick or getting good ph and can re introduce nutes even if not full strenght back so plants dont get sick? couple days upping nutes and your back where you started with very little lost in the process. may get some burn in some of the leaves but it should pull through it. jmo...


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been back in here. It's been busy the last two weeks with harvests and birthdays and stuff. Looks like things are coming along for you though and I completely forgot to ask peeps to check out your thread. I'll hit up a couple now and see what advice and/or opinions they can pass along.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 11, 2011)

no prob dez alls cool i knew you were ass deep in things to do, but glad you dropped in. hows those fingers? all help appreciated


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 11, 2011)

ok so when i went and checked the girls this evening i had the priv of seeing the first sign of flowering, just a few white hairs but enough!! got me haha.

IM STOKED!!!!!!!

they are drinking tons of water, how much is normal for 6 healthy plants in 65-70 degree weather on 12/12. nut solution is holding at 68*

couple weard things happening but will all work out. had another leak to find and water to clean up. my next revision/design will eleminate more possabilities we will see lol

RES CHANGE TOMORROW

also gona cut clones/trim a few that will never amount to anything. the original clones are alive but in bad shape. personal failure, i didnt check on them for last 3 days and seems the ph was way the fuck out before that, like 8 and such. visual imed told me problem with sick very sick plants. going to trash them probly be hermie on me if i let them live. live and learn.

overall its a great day!!! lovin this


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldn't say they're showing flowers but they're def girls. Nice job taking the pics. I always have trouble getting good pics close up like that.

EDIT: The fingers are good btw. Recovered from the day with the shitty little scissors, lol.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 11, 2011)

ok girls are good!!!! lmao im so anxious to see these babies in bud im reachin for anything. glad your pinkeys arent nubs, hate repedative workwith the wrong tool. that sucks big time.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 12, 2011)

looking sweeeeeet from ur last lot of pictures bro  i'm a scrog boy and cant wait to see that screen filled up  u new 2 growing or just new 2 RIU?


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 12, 2011)

Las Fingerez
this is my very first grow... ive grown tomatoes and such in the garden in soil but this is first time for mj or hydro. i lurked a while reading and sifting through the bs on several sites before i decided to settle in and join here on riu. have had nothing but good responces to my q's here. lots of good people willing to help a newbee out. im so full of questions im about to burst, most of them i look up, the others time will answer or i pester someone till i get an answer i feel is lagit. but i really appreciate everyones comments good or bad. when you know next to nothing about a venture youve undertaken every bit of info is good bs or not.ive got a pritty good bs meter so feel i can sift through pritty fast lmao
anyway glad you stopped in. your always welcome to pop in and see how a newbee is doing. leave a comment or sugeston i respect your oppinion. ive read a lot of your stuff and coments to others and feel you are a straight up dude so thanks.


----------



## G37Kush (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey 4atude. After flushing with 10gal/each pot I was able to bring the PH down to 6.2 on most of the ladies. I tried flushing with 5.0 water and I couldn't get them to 5.8. But someone told me that in coco the runoff is normally a lil more alkaline than the water going in. So I'm crossing my fingers and hoping my ladies are happy now.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 13, 2011)

G37 im keeping my fingers crossed for you, good luck n thanks for letting me know. shout back in a few days n let us know how they are, maby even a couple pics to see what was affected if any...


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 15, 2011)

ok so its been 2 weeks since i flipped to 12/12 nothing too much to report other than setting the scrog screen.

flowering should be evident in short order as bud sites are loading up and pre flowers are everywhere.

the ph and ppms are as steady as a rock and very predictable.
when i change res i set ph at 5.7 ph seems to rise 1 pt per day so 3 days later its at 6, i think thats a very acceptable range.
the ppms are at 1650ppm and holding steady, no more than 30ppm change in 3 days
every 3 days i add 3 gallons and adjust nutes and ph. i still check ph and ppms every morning and at night. i have skipped a couple times and not worried about it.

the canopy is so thick i feel the need to trim but will hold off till penetration of screen and select cut as needed. bases are getting thick and are readt to support the fruit lol.

 the screen is set 12in above the plants, and the light is adjusted to 18in above screen 


 based on some good advice from dezracer i changed the screen from chicken wire to a section of hog panell. the openings are 4x4 and will allow easy adjustment etc. 

 couple of close ups of the wire screen.

i realize this is not the most exciting update as its the lul just before we really get to see the action. im looking forward to next weeks update as i feel ill have some nice pics of the girls poking above the screen and possably some small bud porn lol 

im having so much fun with this grow and have learned so mutch 

i would like to thank RIU and the community for all the support yall have given me, without this forum and the wonderfull people that have helped me along i could not have done this. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 16, 2011)

still lookin great man.


----------



## melazapura (Mar 16, 2011)

They look so good and healthy.... man! can't wait to se what the next few weeks will bring . Hope for a lot of


----------



## SuPerPoNic (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking great! This is about to get really good. How many days into flower are you now?


----------



## G37Kush (Mar 16, 2011)

4tatude said:


> ok so its been 2 weeks since i flipped to 12/12 nothing too much to report other than setting the scrog screen.
> 
> flowering should be evident in short order as bud sites are loading up and pre flowers are everywhere.
> 
> ...


Hey wassup 4tatude. U got some thick foliage going on there! Isnt this grow so much fun and exciting!? I've learned so much from my grow and I know you have learned so much also. Our grow is almost identical. Every 3 days like clock work. I also decided to trim some foliage on the bottom half of all my plants that aren't getting sufficient amount of light. I'm not sure if you really need it but it could be a good idea if you wanna concentrate more on top to mid bud sites. But other than that GREAT JOB!


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 16, 2011)

Your screen is almost full already, lol.
That screen isn't going to know what hit it by the end of this week 2 of flower and will most likely disappear under the flowers in only 2-3 weeks time from now. You should really have yourself a great harvest from that setup as long as you keep doing things how you're doing them now.

Very nice bru.


----------



## sebastopolian (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow Bro, impressed with your setup. +reps. GDP's are an awesome strain. I got some GDP mother's... They grow so beautiful! Again great job! Im really exited to watch yours grow. Got Purple? LOL Peace Sub'd


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 16, 2011)

not only am i havin fun but look at the support im getting
thanks everyone for all the kind words


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 16, 2011)

MONGO FROG
thanks man, hows it going? hows those ladies doing? they must be getting big by now. throw us up a couple pics so we can all enjoy.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 16, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> still lookin great man.


what i said above lmao im learning...


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 16, 2011)

melazapura said:


> They look so good and healthy.... man! can't wait to se what the next few weeks will bring . Hope for a lot of


Mel me too,cant wait and hope for a LOTT!!!!! HELL YEA!!!!
btw glad you finally flipped, i was getting restless. my!! my!! those ladies have some nice legs!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 16, 2011)

SuPerPoNic said:


> Looking great! This is about to get really good. How many days into flower are you now?


superponic
about to!! its been a blast for me from the start!!!
but to answer your Q i flipped to 12/12 on the 2nd
and thanks for the comps


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 17, 2011)

G37Kush said:


> Hey wassup 4tatude. U got some thick foliage going on there! Isnt this grow so much fun and exciting!? I've learned so much from my grow and I know you have learned so much also. Our grow is almost identical. Every 3 days like clock work. I also decided to trim some foliage on the bottom half of all my plants that aren't getting sufficient amount of light. I'm not sure if you really need it but it could be a good idea if you wanna concentrate more on top to mid bud sites. But other than that GREAT JOB!


G37 its almost too much fun!! yea ive leaned sooooo much. yea i like a three day schedule, top off, add nutes, balance ph, and enjoy for another 3.
im going to start select cutting leaves to help air circulation but will refrain from trimming limbs other than the most obvious untill i see what they are going to do as far as stretch. man its hard for me to cut limbs...


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 17, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Your screen is almost full already, lol.
> That screen isn't going to know what hit it by the end of this week 2 of flower and will most likely disappear under the flowers in only 2-3 weeks time from now. You should really have yourself a great harvest from that setup as long as you keep doing things how you're doing them now.
> 
> Very nice bru.


Hay Dez!! wild hu?? hope your right bout the screen and harvest lol, not so worried about vollume this run just learning and HAVING FUN!!! i hope the rest is as easy as its been thus far, hope i dont jinks myself... cant wait to see that screen full of bud yea!!! thanks for all the help, much appreciated.. how u like that screen?


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 17, 2011)

sebastopolian said:


> Wow Bro, impressed with your setup. +reps. GDP's are an awesome strain. I got some GDP mother's... They grow so beautiful! Again great job! Im really exited to watch yours grow. Got Purple? LOL Peace Sub'd


Sebastopolian
welcome , and thank you very much!! this is my very first grow and tho i dont have anything to compare them to i do think the GDP are truly beautifull. yea they have a lot of purple color in the stalks and leaf stem, cant wait till i see it in the dry bud yummmnnnnn!!


----------



## Lavazia (Mar 17, 2011)

ok thanks for the info im a noob to heres a link to my grow closet tell me what you think and what i may need i know more lighting for 1 so if you have any advice for me feel free to let me know http://www.youtube.com/user/BLACKSPIDER285


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 17, 2011)

lavazia 1 t5 is not enough light, not for flower anyway. might b ok for clone and a little veg but it looks like your plant is stretching hard to find light. is that girl in flower? kinda hard to tell. check out my clone veg box on page 5 i think. i have 2-2 bulb 4ft lights in there and during clone i turn 1 off as they dont need that much light to grow roots. i may get a 8tube t5 for the box and use for veg but will flower under hps. jmo
flo allows light to be set where they almost touch plants, almost no heat, close formation of nodes making compact bushy plants.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 17, 2011)

ok so ive got some droop going on.. i dont think its much but i dont know.
if you know what or why please post

SPECKS
SYSTEM-------------------------------------------------------AERO/NFT
TEMP IN TENT-----------------------------60-65 lights off-----68-72 lights on
RES TEMP-----------------------------------------------------------------69
NUTE APPLICATION----------------------------------------------1min on 5 off
PPMs------------------------------------------------------------------- 1650
PH--------------------------------------------------------------------5.7-6.0
STRAIN-------------------------------------------------------------------GDP
if any more info is needed please ask and ill reply asap.

i dont experience nute burn at tips untill 1750 so im not too hot but close.

the vessel is completly packed with roots, they are not absolutly white but thats the nutes im using not a rot problem. the roots have grown to the point of into the 2in drain and almost into the res. cant see spray heads but both chambers are getting plenty of water. could it not be draining as fast and getting overwatered??

only three plants are experiancing this problem and only select leaves not the whole plant. 


is this something that needs fixed or just normal?????

if you know someone that can coment from experience please invite them for a look see. thanks everyone...


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2011)

Clawing leaves look like a nitrogen overdose...


----------



## dirk d (Mar 18, 2011)

lookin good 4tatude. couple things. instead of wire i use cotton/polyster twine for my scrog. your ppm's seem too high mine are around 900-1100 ppm. i would just lower your ppms and see how it goes. then watch the new growth. you should flush for a day after your res change. tell me your nute recipe. are you using the botanicare? 

also you need to get some white paint(cheapo works) and black underside coating(bout $4) from home depot/lowes. then paint *both* of your lids with the back underside paint and then paint the top white-probably 3 coats. that way you wont get any light leaking into your res and causin an algae buildup. on the lower lid i just do about a 6 inch area from the exterior no need to do the entire thing.

also might want to add some hygrozyme to your res, might be a root problem as well.


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 18, 2011)

4tatude said:


> ok so ive got some droop going on.. i dont think its much but i dont know.
> if you know what or why please post
> 
> SPECKS
> ...


Yes - lookin good! So many reasons for leaf curl over... I first think PH imbalance - but you seem to be right within spec. Are you having to adjust that often to maintain your 5.8 - 6.0 range? If so - don't be so anal about it and let it drift more outside that range - understand nutes are quite readily available at 5.0 and 7.0 PH too. Plants change the PH at the root zone as they process nutrients - they sometimes like to dine at something like 6.3 or 5.5. For aeroponics/nft lower PH ranges are safer as pathogens and such are less likely to grow at this range - but that doesn't mean your plant is out of it's comfort zone. If you have algae anywhere in your res or system - your PH will fluctuate quite a bit and you need to take that into account. Of course your plants are now competing with the algae for their share of the nute soup! haha

I too (as another offered) would lower my nute levels... there's really no reason to run that high unless you are really super charging (as Graham would say) your garden and you have light and CO2 levels to match. Just because your plants aren't showing tip burn doesn't mean they aren't unhappy. You've already said they were burning at just 100 PPM's higher... back off 3-400ppm and lighten the load on your plants. It takes extreme amounts of energy for your plant to process salts above 1400PPM. You need to be sure they are in the comfort zone when feeding at this rate. What is your humidity? You must always talk temps/humidity together - they are intertwined. When driving your plants at 1650 you need to have temps and humidity at an optimum. In general - you are about 3 - 4F degrees cool - temps during the day should be 72 - 76 range with appropriate humidity (60% at this stage of flower). Again - I would back down to 1400 or less, and let your soup drift a bit more - say 5.5 - 6.2 before adjusting PH.

This is likely not going to be an issue. But I think this is one of those indicators your plants give you to let you know a slight adjustment needs to be made now to keep things on track. You don't want to wait until this leaf curl is on another plant before doing something. My suggestion is a safe place to start your adjustment. (in my humble opinion of course!)


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 18, 2011)

hey bro hope u got the info u needed, i've heard clawing can be a little to heavy on the nutes. i read a thread on an almost pure sativa that did the same when it was fed slightly to strong nutes.

hope ur good bro?


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Clawing leaves look like a nitrogen overdose...


thanks billcollector99 could be i upped my cal mag last res change, and that was 3 days ago. just about right to see problems if there. thank you for the timely response...


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 18, 2011)

LionsRoor said:


> Yes - lookin good! So many reasons for leaf curl over... I first think PH imbalance - but you seem to be right within spec. Are you having to adjust that often to maintain your 5.8 - 6.0 range? If so - don't be so anal about it and let it drift more outside that range - understand nutes are quite readily available at 5.0 and 7.0 PH too. Plants change the PH at the root zone as they process nutrients - they sometimes like to dine at something like 6.3 or 5.5. For aeroponics/nft lower PH ranges are safer as pathogens and such are less likely to grow at this range - but that doesn't mean your plant is out of it's comfort zone. If you have algae anywhere in your res or system - your PH will fluctuate quite a bit and you need to take that into account. Of course your plants are now competing with the algae for their share of the nute soup! haha
> 
> I too (as another offered) would lower my nute levels... there's really no reason to run that high unless you are really super charging (as Graham would say) your garden and you have light and CO2 levels to match. Just because your plants aren't showing tip burn doesn't mean they aren't unhappy. You've already said they were burning at just 100 PPM's higher... back off 3-400ppm and lighten the load on your plants. It takes extreme amounts of energy for your plant to process salts above 1400PPM. You need to be sure they are in the comfort zone when feeding at this rate. What is your humidity? You must always talk temps/humidity together - they are intertwined. When driving your plants at 1650 you need to have temps and humidity at an optimum. In general - you are about 3 - 4F degrees cool - temps during the day should be 72 - 76 range with appropriate humidity (60% at this stage of flower). Again - I would back down to 1400 or less, and let your soup drift a bit more - say 5.5 - 6.2 before adjusting PH.
> 
> This is likely not going to be an issue. But I think this is one of those indicators your plants give you to let you know a slight adjustment needs to be made now to keep things on track. You don't want to wait until this leaf curl is on another plant before doing something. My suggestion is a safe place to start your adjustment. (in my humble opinion of course!)


Lionsroor thanks for response my ph is pritty much rock solid takes 3 days to go from 5.7 to 6.0. general consensus is nutes and n too high, gona back down a little and see.
newbee mistake, wanting everything on the edge of too much!! ill learn


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey bro hope u got the info u needed, i've heard clawing can be a little to heavy on the nutes. i read a thread on an almost pure sativa that did the same when it was fed slightly to strong nutes.
> 
> hope ur good bro?


think everyone agrees, too high!!!!! ill let everyone know in a couple days thanks las!


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 18, 2011)

ok so thanks for all the imput everyone, as a whole and i agree and understand that ive proly been pushing the envelope with nutes too fucking high, newbee mistake i know. live and learn right? i just inspected plants and checked all perimeters and found more leaves are clawed, more than last night.
ppms was at 1700 up almost 100 from this morning so its too high, plants are locking out, hope ive not overdone it... 
i lowered down to 1400 by adding 2 gallons of water and adjusted ph to 5.8
i feel 1400 is very safe as in that range they have thrived with no problems for weeks, guess i should have stayed there and not pushed.
i also slowed down fan so temps will raise a few degrees, ill adjust accordingly through the night untill i reach 77 or so lights on.
my rh has been between 45% and 55% and should be within acceptable range.right?
thanks every one ill keep updating till im sure its under controll.

i forgot to mention that i did a pritty good leaf trim last night before posting the help request.

the plants do not look bad just still only select leaves clawing other than that and the ppms unusual climb its business as usual. they are drinking about 3/4 to a gallon per 24 hour period. they drank a full gallon in the last 24. i hope we cought it in time so it doesnt affect plants any more or worse... i feel like when my kids were very little and very sick with a fever. all you can do is give them the meds recomended and give comfort if possable, but most of all just be there!!


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 18, 2011)

dirk d said:


> lookin good 4tatude. couple things. instead of wire i use cotton/polyster twine for my scrog. your ppm's seem too high mine are around 900-1100 ppm. i would just lower your ppms and see how it goes. then watch the new growth. you should flush for a day after your res change. tell me your nute recipe. are you using the botanicare?
> 
> also you need to get some white paint(cheapo works) and black underside coating(bout $4) from home depot/lowes. then paint *both* of your lids with the back underside paint and then paint the top white-probably 3 coats. that way you wont get any light leaking into your res and causin an algae buildup. on the lower lid i just do about a 6 inch area from the exterior no need to do the entire thing.
> also might want to add some hygrozyme to your res, might be a root problem as well.


dirk yea im using botanicare with sb's original formula, i just dropped the ppms a couple hundred might drop it another couple if no change over night.
i have zero light in res as im using an ice chest for res and fitted penetrations for pump and return. no sign of algae but good to know how to block light on a tote.
what does the hygrozyme do?


----------



## dirk d (Mar 19, 2011)

the hygrozyme pretty much eats up dead root material and converts the dead parts back into usable proteins and stuff for your plant to use. if you are having root zone problems it will usually help it recover.

also i was talking about painting your cloner. i thought i saw a pic of the strongbox with the yellow lids.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 19, 2011)

ok my bad, ill do that asap. dont want any problems there either. i have 2 lids so its not going to be too hard. good advice thanks!


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

pc has been down!!! still having claw problems, think ive stopped it progressing further but im proly 25% clawing on a couple plants. flowering is happening and plants kook fine other than leaves that are clawed. worried but dont know how to proceed. will post what ive done and pics tomorrow too tired tonight gota get some sleep...


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

i dumped and cleaned the res, filled with water and added the recomnded dose of clearex and flushed for 24 hrs. ppms only went up 150 ppms so i dont think there is a build up causing this problem.


i changed the nute regimen to follow super stoners recipe
250ml pure pro bloom
100ml liquid karma
70ml cal mag
100ml sweet
mixed and added to res to 1000ppm
added 
great white
aqua shield 
silica blast
all to recomended dosage for my res

after diong this i monitered the ph and ppms in res. very little change in either in 2 days, also no change in leaves. maby a few more clawing but not the advancement i was experiencing before flushing. at this level (1000ppm) nute ppms stayed very stable and water uptake remaines consistant at about a gallon per day

after 2 days of no real changes i added water and dropped the ppms down to 800ppms. ph is rock solid at 5.9 the plants are uptaking nutes as the ppms are dropping about 40ppms per day and water uptake is about a gallon per day

flowering and general health of plants do not seem to be affected other than the clawing. ive checked that they are getting the water required and the nute solution should be well within tolorance for these plants, im not sure what further action is needed.

there is no problem with roots as i took apart what i could of system and all the roots i could see were very healthy and white. res nute solution was and remains very clean looking and no odd smells, or color 

QUESTIONS
do i need to remove the clawing leaves?
do i need to change nute cycle times, now set on 1min on 5 off? too much water?
would adding h2o2 help, and if so what is the recomended dosage per gallon of 29% solution?

i know there are others that have experienced this problem, and have read most everything i can find. i find im more confused than when i started due to so many people replying without real knolidge, and speculating rather than giving real advice based on experience or proof.

does anyone here have real first hand experience with this problem and can confirm what the cause of clawing is, and explain the action taken to solve the problem?


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

pics taken today you can see major claw going on in lower section of plants.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

the upper canopy does not seem to be problematic that i can see


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

WEEK 3 HAS BROUGHT SOME THRILLS AND FEARS
the fears are posted above with the clawing, ill not elaborate on the neg in this post i want to feel some positive energy.

Flowers showed up like the 10th day of 12/12


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

no need for neagtive energy bro, it looks cool to me. nice and green throughout  dont worry so much mate ur doing well for ur 1st run, esp jumping in at the deep end with hydro  keep up the good work mate


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

in a earlier post i promised some pics of the coasters i installed on my rig, so here they are. it makes the whole system very portable, i can roll it anywhere i want with ease, something not normally available with scrog. its kinda hard to get out of tent as you have to lift a couple inches to clear the bottom of tent. just have to lift and pull then do back side the same, not much considering the benefits of being able to access all plants.



the trunks are nice and strong with good branching throughout. root system is massive and seems to have filled every available inch available to plants.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> no need for neagtive energy bro, it looks cool to me. nice and green throughout  dont worry so much mate ur doing well for ur 1st run, esp jumping in at the deep end with hydro  keep up the good work mate


thanks fingers im green behind the ears this being my first attempt at growing and very nervous im missing something, guess everyone remembers their first grow and the uncertanty of no experience to rely on when there is a problem. if all else fails ive learned many things this first run that ill be able to apply to others in the future.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

View attachment 1511839

the progress has been mindboggeling to me. in 7 weeks look at the changes in growth!!
the second pic shows the frame for scrog in place, i remember thinking its a long way to fill that screen lol
the last pic was yeaterday at 7 weeks from clones, big difference hu?


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

View attachment 1511854

This is what 6 weeks will do!!
i wonder how much difference another month in veg would make.
This is my oo plant and is different from the other 5 in all aspects. it is a very fast growing plant and the limbs are not as strong as the others. it has consumed about 30% of the scrog screen. it will take all the nutes you throw at it and has never shown any sign of problems, even the claw the others are experiencing. i have clones and will be doing a seperate run with only this pheno if finished product is good.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

> if all else fails ive learned many things this first run that ill be able to apply to others in the future


thats what ur first run is all about mate  u'd done well for ur 1st time


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

the clones seem to be happy, ive not lost one yet. they all have been just chillin and makin roots lol




these started showing root nodes about 10 days in the cloner and about 12 days or so had shot out roots
this is a clone along with a couple others were cut at the 2 week under 12/12 schedule and is now flowering in the clone chamber. im told it will revert back to veg and will be more prone to limb out than a clone that is cut in veg. also more possability of being herme. ill have to mark them and keep a good eye out.

cloner is set up with only water and timed 1/5 on pump, same as plants.
so far ive experienced 100% with minimal effort of time. i check and have to adjust ph 1 time per week, other than that no effort required.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thats what ur first run is all about mate  u'd done well for ur 1st time


again thanks fingers it means a lot to me when i get compliments from experienced growers like you. i knew id make mistakes along the way and hopefully learn. 
i knew i wanted to do aero from the research i had put in initially but was kinda worried i might be getting in over my head to start. its no fun to set yourself up for failure. anyway i just bit the bullet and dove in with confidence i could overcome the hurtles i would encounter and be a better grower from the problems. i had a very good understanding of how it worked but no practical knolidge, that has changed lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

haha fcuk knows why everyone thinks i'm an experienced/great grower lmao have u seen my tent latley  hahahaha come stop by my thread some time anyway bro, just updated some pics myself 

honestly bro u got some skills 2, look at them fcking clones man, great for ur 1st attempt  fcuk me u even got the flowering clone to root


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha fcuk knows why everyone thinks i'm an experienced/great grower lmao have u seen my tent latley  hahahaha come stop by my thread some time anyway bro, just updated some pics myself
> 
> honestly bro u got some skills 2, look at them fcking clones man, great for ur 1st attempt  fcuk me u even got the flowering clone to root


lmao at u las you shouldnt be so modest, yea ive been watching/visiting you for quiet a while and saw you had some problem with the casy plant lol but look at all the others you got that are in killer shape.re the flowering clone its not rooted yet only been in cloner for a week or so but it is showing white bumps like its fixing to explode with roots. im just glad i took the dive and did this, im having so much fun with it!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

lol thanks bro  no doubt at all that clone will root, still looks perfectly healthy for a week


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

for all the purves out there ive a few shots of some young ones for you lol



these might not be big fat colas you would smack your lips to but they are the beginning of those, and they are my first born so be careful what you say about them


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

so ive had some ip problems latley and had to have some work done to the wireless motem in the garage. i had 2 seperate technitions come and work on the multimedia box that is located within 10feet of my tent and clone/veg box. i was washing, and drying clothes to cover the sound of the grow. ( i have it at a minimum ) they both had to walk within 2 feet of both to exit garage to phone jack in back yard. during the time the second tech was there i had a friend and one of his friends (neither smoke) came over and was shown the tomatoes and peppers i have growing in the garage. we were all 4 in the garage and within feet of the grow and no one ever knew what was right there lol. no one, and i mean no one except my old lady knows im growing and it is only a select few that know i smoke, only 5 or 6 long time friends. anyway i was stoked to know i have repeatedly shown people my other plants within feet of a grow and not one has noticed.
i might add that im remodeling so its kinda easy to screen the tent and box. ive had contractors and inspectors walk through the garage also, not one person has noticed. i have only smelled the plants just before i put the PHAT filter in, since its only when the tent is open and about 30 min after that you can smell them.

just something i thought was cool that i wanted to share with everyone


----------



## G37Kush (Mar 25, 2011)

4tatude said:


> so ive had some ip problems latley and had to have some work done to the wireless motem in the garage. i had 2 seperate technitions come and work on the multimedia box that is located within 10feet of my tent and clone/veg box. i was washing, and drying clothes to cover the sound of the grow. ( i have it at a minimum ) they both had to walk within 2 feet of both to exit garage to phone jack in back yard. during the time the second tech was there i had a friend and one of his friends (neither smoke) came over and was shown the tomatoes and peppers i have growing in the garage. we were all 4 in the garage and within feet of the grow and no one ever knew what was right there lol. no one, and i mean no one except my old lady knows im growing and it is only a select few that know i smoke, only 5 or 6 long time friends. anyway i was stoked to know i have repeatedly shown people my other plants within feet of a grow and not one has noticed.
> i might add that im remodeling so its kinda easy to screen the tent and box. ive had contractors and inspectors walk through the garage also, not one person has noticed. i have only smelled the plants just before i put the PHAT filter in, since its only when the tent is open and about 30 min after that you can smell them.
> 
> just something i thought was cool that i wanted to share with everyone



Hahaha. Very cool 4tatude. Thats pretty vicious how stealthy that grow is and mad props go out to you for that. Do you have a muffler on your fans too? Thats also smart of you to go with a ice cooler chest as your res because its density and its compact. Nice efficient grow


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

G37Kush said:


> Hahaha. Very cool 4tatude. Thats pretty vicious how stealthy that grow is and mad props go out to you for that. Do you have a muffler on your fans too? Thats also smart of you to go with a ice cooler chest as your res because its density and its compact. Nice efficient grow


thanks G37 not really a muffler just dialed speed down till the tent shows a good neg pressure, covered exhaust and whole top of tent with painters tarp.amazing how quiet it is. the ballast humming is much louder, but its only on 8pm to 8am. the other thing i did was adjust return of nutes where they flow down side of res and not splash/drip. the pump in the ice chest is stelth as hell. altogeather im proud of how everything has worked out. im impressed lmao...
oh! i have found the ice chest keeps the nutes very cool and stable throughout the day, lights on or off.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2011)

dont quote me but i'm sure i've read that a buzzing ballast is an ineficiant one and could be on its way out. does it run really hot?  sorry bro


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

las its never run hot but does have an anoying buzzzzzzzz!!! its outside the tent and on a shelf with full air around it. its a magnetic ballast not electronic, dont know if that makes a difference, i always thought that mag bal buzzed. its the only balast i have exp with and have no clue. i mean its not extreme but is noticable when on. i picked it up used off craigs list, i know its not the best place to buy equipment but for a buck 25 for ballast, hood, and bulb i thought it was worth the risk. i put new bulb in at flip as i didnt know how good orig was.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

Las has me thinking, after this run i will replace the ballast with newone and keep this one for spare, provided it doesnt go out.

ok peeps here is the question

im interested in your ballast preference and why, im not interested in media hype just good solid experience, wheather yours or a known source that you trust.

EVERYONE PLEASE POST A RESPONSE PLEASE, DONT JUST READ!! answers to our silly questions are important to us newbees.

EDIT: im only interested in 600 watters, thanks


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2011)

lumatek digital ballast 600w, i replaced it with my magnetic and wont go back. i wanna change my 250 for a digital now lol. i can run a MH bulb in it as well.

http://www.lumatek.co.uk/

i know u can get these over there coz the doc has one  i think u guys in the states can get another good make but i cant remember the name, dez might know when he re-surfaces lol

hope ur good bro?


----------



## infinitescrog (Mar 26, 2011)

4tatude said:


> Las has me thinking, after this run i will replace the ballast with newone and keep this one for spare, provided it doesnt go out.
> 
> ok peeps here is the question
> 
> ...


 You could just google it. No need to hijack his journal thread high boy.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2011)

infinitescrog said:


> You could just google it. No need to hijack his journal thread high boy.


lol u might wanna go back 2 the start and re-read. it is his thread lmao


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

infinitescrog said:


> You could just google it. No need to hijack his journal thread high boy.


you think i havent googled this you dumb fuck read and you will see i want opinions from real people that have real experience with their ballast and why they like it. there are a lot of people whose opinion i respect that i would like to hear from. 
and as far as hijacking the JOURNAL its MY JOURNAL and i can say or posy whatever comes to mind if i like...
IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING EDUCATIONAL TO SAY OR CAN CONTIRIBUTE IN A POSATIVE WAY ON THIS THREAD PLEASE DO SO IF NOT TROLL YOUR ASS SOMEWHERE ELSE!!!

My appologies if i offend the rest of you but it burns my ass for someone to pop in and pop off like that when they either are too lazy to read enough to know what the conversation is about or just cant wait to be a negative nancy. I leave no room in my life for such negative energy and will not tolorate it in my place of refuge...


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 26, 2011)

hey man looking great as always. one question i have some clawing on my gdp moms. there on top though. did u find out ant thing on clawing. ill show a pic if u want to look.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

4tatude said:


> ok so thanks for all the imput everyone, as a whole and i agree and understand that ive proly been pushing the envelope with nutes too fucking high, newbee mistake i know. live and learn right? i just inspected plants and checked all perimeters and found more leaves are clawed, more than last night.
> ppms was at 1700 up almost 100 from this morning so its too high, plants are locking out, hope ive not overdone it...
> i lowered down to 1400 by adding 2 gallons of water and adjusted ph to 5.8
> i feel 1400 is very safe as in that range they have thrived with no problems for weeks, guess i should have stayed there and not pushed.
> ...


hay mongo glad you dropped in been wondering bout you

i did the above as no concrete reason just speculation

i dropped the ppms down to 1000 after day 2 then i lowered to 800ppms or so after couple more. im using superstoners formula and have held there, no real changes i can see but not getting worse. send me a pic so i can see if its same or what


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 26, 2011)

my gf added some bat guano cuz a little yellowing as well i get a picture.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

4tatude said:


> Las has me thinking, after this run i will replace the ballast with newone and keep this one for spare, provided it doesnt go out.
> 
> ok peeps here is the question
> 
> ...


bumpimg past trolls lmao
las is all about lumiteck lets hear some more
las i knew u had my back, thanks bro!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 26, 2011)

here they aro bro,my gf is going to make some cuts next week. shes a realy good gardener, just wondering what this has to do with.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> my gf added some bat guano cuz a little yellowing as well i get a picture.


bat guano typically high nitrogen like 8 or 10-3-1 depending on where it came from. also dependant on what percent is water soluable. any bird shit can be a little hot in n. if its on the new growth id say too high n, can u remove the guano or dig it out? u may have to do drastic and repot up or some shit ifits really bad, need to see pics!!


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> here they aro bro,View attachment 1516156View attachment 1516152my gf is going to make some cuts next week. shes a realy good gardener, just wondering what this has to do with.


mongo i think they will be fine thats not too much shit i got em almost touchin the stem and they just keep on truckin lol 
how long you had the guano applied and how much to each pot?


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

im almost lights on ill go stab a couple pics and brb give me 15min or so gota couple things i gota do real fast...


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 26, 2011)

4tatude said:


> mongo i think they will be fine thats not too much shit i got em almost touchin the stem and they just keep on truckin lol
> how long you had the guano applied and how much to each pot?


about 45 minutes ago, and not that much. other than that there doing great. my gf loves gdp.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

here you see some clawing,pritty severe... ive done what i can and feel they will push on through. i think the harvest will suffer but i dont think itl hurt that much. look how nice and healthy the canopy looks. and the flowering is really getting under way. maby with the previous stated actions ive averted some real trouble. im keeping a positive attitude and not tripping. afterall they are strong resiliant plants thats only purpose is to procreate. sometimes mother nature throws curve balls, im playing mothernature and so i dropped the ball along the way, but i plan on finishing out the game no matter the results...


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 26, 2011)

canopy looks nice and green, does it take alot of time to put the branches through the mesh?


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

if your convinced its the guano kinda scrape the surface and lean pot over and let the loose soil drop, put sone new back if needed and deep water till full run off like flushing. that should either dilute the n a little or maby even loose ome in the flush.
it really doesnt look that bad i would proly just keep an eye out but by then the soil would have absored maby even more. roll the dice.
if i was really worried and knew id fdup id be cutting cuttings right now before they really got burned.
thats a lot of options and sugestions but only you can decide..
we generally worry too much i think and if we dont just leave well enough alone we tend to make it worse.
lmho


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 26, 2011)

i agree we tend to make it worse. im just going to chill. and let her do her thing.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> canopy looks nice and green, does it take alot of time to put the branches through the mesh?


i veged and lst'd for a month before flip. then end of 1st weeb set screen at plant level, been 2 weeks and only a couple tucks or pulls to this point.
the olive oil plant has been another story she takes a lot of tucking and pulling to controll. wish i knew what she was, all 6 were supposed to be gdp but this plant has same color in base and stems but everything else is different. grows 3x as fast as the others. ive cloned her and plan on diong a full screen if the 1st run is quality and quantity


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> i agree we tend to make it worse. im just going to chill. and let her do her thing.


yea i dnt want to tell you that but its what id do, they look great to me. somedays i eat something and it doesnt agree with me. i get grumpy and no fun, then other times i have the perfect meal and im a joy to be around (unlikley lol). thats the way i think of my plants, like people or pets, we all have off days. dont fret and it will usually fix itself.

so hows the rest of the kids?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 26, 2011)

og kush r doing great i think. fist time doing them. kind of scary doing new strains than im used to. hard to tell how they want to grow. im used to growing sour diesel. used to be my favorite, but then i smoked some og kush and now its my favorite. so well see how it yields. got them under 3000 watts.


----------



## mrmaddu (Mar 26, 2011)

very interesting i am about to set up the same size tent and light but not sure on soil or hydro yet subed


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

welcome mrmadoo
i think both have their + and - but i like using a vaccume and hose rather than a wheel barrel and shovel lol.

proly easier to fix fups too just dump the water flush with fresh and start over. jmo but im a newbee so nuf said lol

if you have qs i can answer ill be glad to help any way i can.


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

here ya go las
remember me telling you it was bumping like its gona make roots


this clone was cut end of 2nd week of 12/12 only sex really showing, 11 days later i have roots and flowers!!


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 26, 2011)

if they want to eat they will grow roots. some of these have 10inch roots and are only like 2inches tall above the collars.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 27, 2011)

4tatude said:


> here ya go las
> remember me telling you it was bumping like its gona make roots
> View attachment 1516315View attachment 1516313View attachment 1516311
> 
> this clone was cut end of 2nd week of 12/12 only sex really showing, 11 days later i have roots and flowers!!


now get ready for some funky growth


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 27, 2011)

yea im stoked!! cant wait till i see what the difference is in growth.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 27, 2011)

1 leaf-ers and str8 leaves, no jagged edges its really funky lol 

theres some pics in my album if u can be bothered lol


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 27, 2011)

bother... ha found them on page 7 of album lol got a q ill pm u


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 28, 2011)

picture 2 really stunk of blue cheese lol






a few days ago, none the wiser 

sorry full of cold at the mo, pretty stoned last night lol


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 28, 2011)

las 
that is some funky growth hahaha, hay im excited about the seeing the weard shit happen here.
sorry bout the cold,just got over a bad one myself. 1st cold in 5 yrs, smacked my ass hard lmao.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 29, 2011)

4tatude said:


> las
> that is some funky growth hahaha, hay im excited about the seeing the weard shit happen here.
> sorry bout the cold,just got over a bad one myself. 1st cold in 5 yrs, smacked my ass hard lmao.


yeah it sure was but she looks quite normal now  not sure i remember the fan leaves having such long fingers but like father like daughter i guess 

never used 2 get ill that often been ill twice this year already lol


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 30, 2011)

HAHAHA FINALLY GOT A PIC IN AND OUT OF MY ALBUM!!!
Las your my fn hero!!!! lmao
its amazing what makes this old fart happy...


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

sweet bro thats some healthy looking girls u got there  great gardening for ur 1st time, let alone in hydro


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 2, 2011)

canopy looking good, flowering under way. stretch is over and flowering going on full blast. smell is awsome!!!
pics in couple days i guess, now that i have album started looks like i have to import pics before i can post them,grumble..grumble..grumble...


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 2, 2011)

if youve been keeping up you know ive strugled for quite a while with clawing
some suggested nutes too high
i lowered in steps down to 600ppms with no change
some suggested ph off
i tested ph 3 times per day and they were solid 5.5-6 with a 3 day swing time frame with no changes.
i changed timer to 1min on and 7 min off still no change.
i added silica blast and great white and i can say i did see some change but not enough to be satisfied
i started a regemin of h2o2 at recomended dosage of 3ml per 4 leters of water and ill be damned if things are not almost back to normal!!!!
leaf shapes have straightened out and are shiney not dull... YIPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOOKS LIKE THE SYSTEM REQUIRES AN AIRSTONE IN RES TO KEEP OXYGEN LEVELS UP...

THANKS LAS!!!! oxygen and more oxygen...


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 3, 2011)

great gardening skills mate


----------



## Lady Ash (Apr 4, 2011)

_*Subscribed! Looks like you're doing well man! *_


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 4, 2011)

Lady Ash said:


> _*Subscribed! Looks like you're doing well man! *_


wy thank you lady ash!!
and welcome to my little venture, glad to have you along.
im watching yours closley, got plans for something simular and wanted to watch your grow.
kinda shortens the learning curve too.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 4, 2011)

*THE 30 DAY UPDATE*
*ill figure out my pic issue soon and post more regularly!!!*
the canopy

bbbuds

roots coming almost 4 feet from aero unit and feeding in the res lol

side shot i think its a pic with pazaz

budzzzzzzzzzz

more budzz

lota room for filling in


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 5, 2011)

i now have 100% sucess with cloning, even cuttings taken in flower...
my secret?
fuck if i know...
i neglect them and never change the water lol
i checked ph and adjusted 2 times then said hell if they want to live they will grow roots without me creating a perfect environment.
i have not changed water, added anything to res, not even checked the ph in 3 weeks. im on my 2nd batch of clones and no prpblems. beginners luck i guess...


----------



## SuPerPoNic (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice work! Everything is looking amazing!


----------



## G37Kush (Apr 5, 2011)

Very Nice work 4tatude. Thanx for all your help and advice I think I made it through with my scare with root aphids. For the most part its still on course with your grow. But I'm feeding on the heavier side with 1100ppms on the heavy side. Going to peak around 1200-1300 then back down 200ppms every week til harvest. Do you have a dimmer on your ballast?


----------



## Lady Ash (Apr 5, 2011)

4tatude said:


> wy thank you lady ash!!
> and welcome to my little venture, glad to have you along.
> im watching yours closley, got plans for something simular and wanted to watch your grow.
> kinda shortens the learning curve too.


_*
Yes, definitely! I'm sure we can learn form each other through both our ventures.*_


----------



## Lady Ash (Apr 5, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1533233View attachment 1533232
> 
> i now have 100% sucess with cloning, even cuttings taken in flower...
> my secret?
> ...


*That's awesome man! One day I'm going to figure out how to make a cloning chamber from a 50 some gallon fish tank I have sitting around.*


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 6, 2011)

SuPerPoNic said:


> Nice work! Everything is looking amazing!


thanks spp, im looking forward to finishing off these lovley ladies!!
26 days or so and the axe will swing lol


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 6, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sweet bro thats some healthy looking girls u got there  great gardening for ur 1st time, let alone in hydro


you always say shit that swells my ego lol, dont stop now... thanks las!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 6, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> great gardening skills mate


skills... aaah not really, mostly taking advice from all the wonderfull people here on riu and working through the problem. i can tell you this, ive grown expenentially during this grow. i have learned so much its hard to believe. las you have been a tremendous help and i just want to thank you again brother.
*THE BEST PART IS IM HAVING SO MUCH FUN!!!!*


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 6, 2011)

G37Kush said:


> Very Nice work 4tatude. Thanx for all your help and advice I think I made it through with my scare with root aphids. For the most part its still on course with your grow. But I'm feeding on the heavier side with 1100ppms on the heavy side. Going to peak around 1200-1300 then back down 200ppms every week til harvest. Do you have a dimmer on your ballast?


G37 so glad to hear those fuckers didnt kill everything in sight. did you use that recipe i sent ya or what did you do? im scared to death of bugs... ive so many plants around the house i just know its a matter of time till i have a battle on my hands. i found some white flies on some peppers i had overwintered the other day but eradicated them with some "concern" made by necesary organics. ive been spraying my vegie seedlings but had not did any maintenance to the inside plants, i dont know how they started but i soaked their ass and all the sourounding plants for insurance even though i didnt see any others.
ive also koten past my clawing problem and goten my ppms back into the 1000 range also, they are loving it!!! guess i kinda leaned them out a little with all the discovery i had to do to eleminate all the possabilities of why they were clawing. glad your back on track 
no my dimmer doesnt im its a straight hps magnetic, why u askin?


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 6, 2011)

Lady Ash said:


> _*
> Yes, definitely! I'm sure we can learn form each other through both our ventures.*_


if we dont something is wrong, im having so much fun learning all i can ...


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 6, 2011)

Lady Ash said:


> *That's awesome man! One day I'm going to figure out how to make a cloning chamber from a 50 some gallon fish tank I have sitting around.*


would be easy as pie to cut and put some of that reflective coated insulation on top where its recessed and set your net pots through. could wrap the tank also and would keep out light and help keep stable temps. small pump and couple sprayers and your in business.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 6, 2011)

pullin some sereious hours at work may be a couple days before im back but got some exciting sh*t about to happen


----------



## G37Kush (Apr 6, 2011)

4tatude said:


> G37 so glad to hear those fuckers didnt kill everything in sight. did you use that recipe i sent ya or what did you do? im scared to death of bugs... ive so many plants around the house i just know its a matter of time till i have a battle on my hands. i found some white flies on some peppers i had overwintered the other day but eradicated them with some "concern" made by necesary organics. ive been spraying my vegie seedlings but had not did any maintenance to the inside plants, i dont know how they started but i soaked their ass and all the sourounding plants for insurance even though i didnt see any others.
> ive also koten past my clawing problem and goten my ppms back into the 1000 range also, they are loving it!!! guess i kinda leaned them out a little with all the discovery i had to do to eleminate all the possabilities of why they were clawing. glad your back on track
> no my dimmer doesnt im its a straight hps magnetic, why u askin?


Ahh ic. I was asking because since I have a dimmer on my ballast the guy at the hydro shop told me to start dimming my lights down to 75% my 2nd to last week and then finish off at 50% a week before harvest


----------



## Lady Ash (Apr 6, 2011)

4tatude said:


> would be easy as pie to cut and put some of that reflective coated insulation on top where its recessed and set your net pots through. could wrap the tank also and would keep out light and help keep stable temps. small pump and couple sprayers and your in business.


_*
Gotcha, I've got some extra panda film to seal the light out. Probably take some ply wood and cut holes for the pots to sit in. Should be easy enough. I'm having a blast learning too! After smoking for so many years I finally get to put my knowledge and time into growing my own, it's just too kool!*_


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 7, 2011)

G37Kush said:


> Ahh ic. I was asking because since I have a dimmer on my ballast the guy at the hydro shop told me to start dimming my lights down to 75% my 2nd to last week and then finish off at 50% a week before harvest


makes since since your trying to replicate mother nature.
my only concern would be posseble loose buds, like outdoor grown. jmo but i think the high lumes in final hardens up the buds. i have no proof or have i seen it refered to but its a thought that fluttered through my head when i read this.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 7, 2011)

Lady Ash said:


> _*Gotcha, I've got some extra panda film to seal the light out. Probably take some ply wood and cut holes for the pots to sit in. Should be easy enough. I'm having a blast learning too! After smoking for so many years I finally get to put my knowledge and time into growing my own, it's just too kool!*_


Ash the panda film will do fine, but i would recomend something other than ply. you will have mold issues!! use something sythetic. plexiglass painted would work. anything organic will mold and milldew and you dont want to start out that way. a pc of stirofoam would be ideal and easy to work with,
yes it is just too kool!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 7, 2011)

4tatude said:


> thanks spp, im looking forward to finishing off these lovley ladies!!
> 26 days or so and the axe will swing lol


stick another week or so on that????? looking good though mate


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> stick another week or so on that????? looking good though mate


Las noted that may be even better as will give time to fatten up those buds!!!
im excited but not in a way that will make me compromise just because
youve been busy lately mate, lota good things happening for you, im glad...


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 8, 2011)

having no idea why other than being able to closley examine the plants, and their slower grow time ive decided to do a soil grow. there are other reasons as well but that will come later.
so i took a aero clone out of the cloner and made sure the plant was ready for the transition. not knowing really what to look for i just checked the roots for health and vitality, the stem for strength, and the leaves for healthy growth. this plant seemed to foot the bill real nice.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 8, 2011)

i started off with a healthy clone
she soil is Roots Organic by Aurora. 707 formula
filled 1/2 the pot with soil, adjusted so root ball would sit in middle, gently filed in around roots tjll soil level was at rhe rim. gently compressed the soil till 3/4 inch below rim.



i then watered lightly so as not to saturate, just settle the roots in.
you can see some yellowing in the clone fan leaves, thats normal i understand and is not a defency. 
up to now only water has been used on plant, i plan on starting a nute reg in a couple days. ill keep it mild at 100 ppms for starts and run a test as it progresses to see where this girl likes it.
i didnt want to start a new journal so ill be reporting on both aero and soil grows here as they progress.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 8, 2011)

ISNT THIS COOL AS SHIT!!!
Guess this could be a plug for the aurora co but i have no connection to them what so ever... just like the soil so far

since i dont have an avatar i wonder how i could use this as one, maby some of you teckies can turn me on to avataring 101 lol


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 8, 2011)

Formula 707
Ready to use 20 gallon grow bag. Just cut, poke holes and plant directly into bag. Formula 707 was created for a special kind of gardener, one who wants to control their own destiny. It is different from the other potting mixes created by Aurora Innovations. It was designed with greater water holding capacity, less perlite and pumice, and specific ingredients for large container gardening. In fact, the bag itself is a 30-gallon grow bag containing just less than 20 gallons of the finest quality potting mix. Made from only the finest ingredients, coarse peat, coco fiber, compost, perlite, pumice, worm castings, bat guano, fish bone meal, soybean meal, feather meal, kelp meal and much more.
AVAILABLE IN A 3 CUBIC FOOT BAG






this is the mix im using, straight out of the bag. no changes.
the ingredients looks like it has it all. doesnt coco have a mag def problem? seems like i read that somewhere. ill keep a close eye out to see.
has anyone else tried this mix ???


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 9, 2011)

REMEMBER THE BOX I BUILT?
well here it is in opperation.



these were cut on feb 3rd. i just gave them their 1st bit of nutes.
added
aqua shield
great white
h202
and my veg mix to 400 ppm
ph is 5.7 


here is the rest of the clones in their new homes. i think 3 of these were cut on the 3rd also, the rest were cut 2nd week of flower. they are now 3 weeks from cutting.


and here they are nestled in the box


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 9, 2011)

proof is in the pic lol



with all the effort i put into the filter and all i couldnt figure out why my garage was smelling so dank. it wasnt bfore but the ladies in the tent are doing well in flower and i thought it was leaking through the tent walls or something.

as i stated before i havent done shit with the plants in the cloner but look in on them. 
tonight i decided to be productive and pot up the loose clones in soil
the clones i cut 2nd week of flower are still flowering and have frosted up. they are smelling sweet lol no wonder my phat filter was not covering the smell.
ive figured out how to vent through tent, therefore scrubbing the smell. ill post that info with pics on a later date 


arent they cool looking??
this is so much fun!!!!!
im learning tons
karma to all who have helped me to this point. you know who you are, THANKS!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 9, 2011)

4tatude said:


> found this cool chart showing at what ph nutes are best used, i kinda looked over but havent taken the time to really read it. Thought it might come in usefull so i hijacked and posted here, where i can fn find it again. Whats protocoll for borrowing from others .?


wanted to bump this for reference re soil ph


----------



## mrmaddu (Apr 9, 2011)

looking good man i saw those totes at lowes but wasnt sure thought they may leak water around the lid but looks good would send you a +rep but says i gotta spread the love so but looking good man.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2011)

Growing with coco is not the same as soil, it is considered a soil-less medium and reacts very similarly to hydro.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2011)

4tatude said:


> proof is in the pic lol
> 
> View attachment 1540976
> 
> ...


Lookin good man, those cuttings you took in flower are gonna have to reveg and spit out some funky looking growth, once they get past that stage, they should do fine


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good man, those cuttings you took in flower are gonna have to reveg and spit out some funky looking growth, once they get past that stage, they should do fine


No doubt! They put out some funky, twisted, circled leaves while they get back to veg state. I just topped a batch of flowered clones that were planted to Solo cups 20 days ago. I am just now starting to see faint signs of normal new growth! I don't recommend working with flowered cuts if you have the choice, but I have had success up to about 2 weeks into flower. I should note, I have had failures taking cuts from flowered material too. There are many variables affecting the success rate of such cuts - but time is the main thing you sacrifice.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 9, 2011)

4tatude said:


> proof is in the pic lol
> 
> View attachment 1540976
> 
> ...


Nice - that firs pic looks choice of that flowered, rooted, cut! They are funny, huh? How cool would it be to do a really dense SOG using flowered cuts you turn as soon as they are rooted. I am not sure if this will cause the plants to continue growing normally, or if you will still have that 'flower to veg' type of abnormal growth? I have been wanting to try this for years... anybody have sucess (or failure) with a mini flowered SOG?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2011)

Problem with cloning in flower is that when they reveg they grow way branchier and bushier then the mom. Not good for a SOG in my opinion.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 9, 2011)

4tatude said:


> makes since since your trying to replicate mother nature.
> my only concern would be posseble loose buds, like outdoor grown. jmo but i think the high lumes in final hardens up the buds. i have no proof or have i seen it refered to but its a thought that fluttered through my head when i read this.


My only concern when dimming your ballasts is that you seriously diminish the useable light spectrum... lamps are intended to burn at a certain temperature; the light emitted from your arc tube has been tuned to provide the best spectrum of light at its normal operating temperature. Having said that, there are advantages to dimming the lights at the end... but I think the temperature drops from the lower wattage are actually more responsible for finishing buds rather than the lower, less PAR rated light. Some of the new ballasts that actually run different wattage bulbs could be one solution. I know a guy with a luxe room that has complete T5 lighting as well. He uses the T5 lights for veg, post foliar work and to finish up the last week or so. He uses a mix of bulbs to finish up with less watts, but with the complete spectrum of light (2700, 4500 and 6000K bulbs). He gets great results, but I am not sure his T5 light setup is entirely responsible?


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Problem with cloning in flower is that when they reveg they grow way branchier and bushier then the mom. Not good for a SOG in my opinion.


Good point, but I'm talking about turning em immediately before they have time to branch much... would flowering such cuts give you any headway on finishing times? I mean: If you take cuts at 2 weeks into flower, root em and immediately flower them... with the existing hormones and flower maturity, will they resume at the 2 week mark, or will they still go into weird growth mode and need a full 8 weeks as if they were a cut from veg?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2011)

LionsRoor said:


> Good point, but I'm talking about turning em immediately before they have time to branch much... would flowering such cuts give you any headway on finishing times? I mean: If you take cuts at 2 weeks into flower, root em and immediately flower them... with the existing hormones and flower maturity, will they resume at the 2 week mark, or will they still go into weird growth mode and need a full 8 weeks as if they were a cut from veg?


Depends on how you root them, if you root them on a 12/12 cycle with out changing it, then they should continue flowering normally, albeit at a slower pace.

If you cut in flower, then root in non "12/12" then stick them back in 12/12 you are going to have a very confused plant with a much higher chance of hermie, in addition it will still have the funky growth because of the time it spent not on 12/12.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 9, 2011)

mrmaddu said:


> looking good man i saw those totes at lowes but wasnt sure thought they may leak water around the lid but looks good would send you a +rep but says i gotta spread the love so but looking good man.


mrmaddu look on page 3 of my journal and see the components, there is some weatherstripping i used to seal tote. ive not lost 1 drtop of water!!! i do need to paint the lid as light will go through the yellow top. its not really transparent but... better safe than sorry.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Growing with coco is not the same as soil, it is considered a soil-less medium and reacts very similarly to hydro.


billcollector99 thanks for dropping in i appreciate your guidence. the mediom is not totally coco just a part of the mix. all the components are in the post re 707 mix. has like 30% soil and the rest is made up of the other components listed. my question was doesnt coco kinda make things outa balance in the uptake of n due to interfering with the magnesium retention? i probably didnt get that right but i think you get my drift. ive looked but cant find thread i read to add calmag to high coco, at the time it made sence but i have no real knolidge. thanks


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good man, those cuttings you took in flower are gonna have to reveg and spit out some funky looking growth, once they get past that stage, they should do fine


there already doing some strange shit with the leaves lol
las fingers sent me a pic the other day of one cut in flower that was a couple mo old that had some realy funkey shit going on, gues its like addolescence with hormones going crazy but 10x worse. 
i will post later as they grow outa it so all can see.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 9, 2011)

LionsRoor said:


> No doubt! They put out some funky, twisted, circled leaves while they get back to veg state. I just topped a batch of flowered clones that were planted to Solo cups 20 days ago. I am just now starting to see faint signs of normal new growth! I don't recommend working with flowered cuts if you have the choice, but I have had success up to about 2 weeks into flower. I should note, I have had failures taking cuts from flowered material too. There are many variables affecting the success rate of such cuts - but time is the main thing you sacrifice.


lionsroor
i was looking at those the other day in your space youve carved outlol, they are looking healthy tho a bit strange i must say. they look just like mine, how far into flower did u cut? mine were end of week 2.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2011)

I used the roots organic coco before, but not the 707 mix, IMO i prefer using soil and perlite over coco


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 9, 2011)

billcollector99
this 707 mix has mostly soil, perlite, and compost "which i consider soil" with addatives of coco, bat guano etc. i will treat it just like soil and perlite tho with the coco it may have a higher water retention, ill just have to keep a close eye on it and make sure i dont over water. do you check moisture content with a meter or feel the weight?
ive grown peppers and tomatoes for yrs without a meter, dont see where this is any difference. paying attention to the plants is imo the most important thing, reading i guess you would say.
any concerns with coco in a mix i should be aware of?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2011)

With coco, it actually dries out faster, with a combo of coco and smartpots, you can water every day pretty much, not sure about the plastic pots though.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 10, 2011)

4tatude said:


> lionsroor
> i was looking at those the other day in your space youve carved outlol, they are looking healthy tho a bit strange i must say. they look just like mine, how far into flower did u cut? mine were end of week 2.


Me too - end of week 2.... after 3 weeks in Solo cups, several plants are starting normal veg growth. All plants have strange, curly, leaves... like you said, the hormones are all messed up. As you know from my journal, this is just a fun little experiment for me, and not a recommended method of cropping! (that's my disclaimer) I was not sure these cuts would even root! Note: I have taken flowered cuts all the way through this transition and through to flower with fine results. But as BillCollector pointed out, plants reverted to veg from flower have a greater chance of going hermie, and are more susceptible to pests and disease. This particular version of Skywalker OG is even more suspect as I already culled a male from the clones I got! haha

Here are a couple pics at 20 days of my flowered cuts showing the first signs of normal veg growth. They got topped 4 days prior to these photos.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Depends on how you root them, if you root them on a 12/12 cycle with out changing it, then they should continue flowering normally, albeit at a slower pace.
> 
> If you cut in flower, then root in non "12/12" then stick them back in 12/12 you are going to have a very confused plant with a much higher chance of hermie, in addition it will still have the funky growth because of the time it spent not on 12/12.


Duh - of course that makes sense! I've never tried that... Rooting must take some time at 12/12 too?


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 10, 2011)

24hrs after transplant to soil, im happy...




close ups typical of all


some of the weard growth on flowering clones


one clone has this


overall im happy with progress


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 10, 2011)

UNDER THE SKIRT



SIDE SHOT can you see the roots coming out of the return tube?


backed against the washer/drier for size



little closer look, im about to trim fan leaves as canopy is too thick. needs light and air circulation.


another shot


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice. Lookin good at day 37!


----------



## melazapura (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow 4tat! You do have a GREEN THUMB!!!!!! They are getting soooooo FROSTY!!!!!!


----------



## SuPerPoNic (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, it's been a while since I've stopped by and man can I see the difference. They look really good! Nice and frosty. Have you tried adding Purple Maxx at all ( to try to help out with the puple color?). I've heard good things about it bringing out the purple really well and adding to trichome coverage. Just my 2 cents. How is the smell factor?


----------



## Lady Ash (Apr 11, 2011)

_*Wow they're looking wonderful man! *_


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 11, 2011)

wow, bro nice shit. u might be the best farmer ever. great job.


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 11, 2011)

hell ya man, lookin killer no doubt


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 11, 2011)

sweet my bro looking good. love the veg area u got setup looks the part bro


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 12, 2011)

*THANKS EVERYONE!!!!*
its truly one of the funnest things iv ever done.
im learning from everyone, provides the cenergy this noob needs.
sending posative karma out to all++++++++++++++


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 12, 2011)

here is my new system.
im about a month to 5 weeks from cutting my first run, time to set up some new ladies.
i cleaned out the veg/clone chamber, and set up this system with 6 wild child cuttings that were taken feb the 2nd. they popped roots in 14 days and have been in cloner since. the roots are 2ft long already.

i set this up to pump and drain within the ice chest res. it has a 6 gallon/24leter capacity.

i added a air pump and 12 inch stone in the res for enrichment 

i added the same stone to res in tent and is ran from the same pump

pic #1 res showing pump and air stone
#2 shows lights in operational position and a good side profile
#3 lights raised to give better overall view
#4 plant size
#5 air pump and timer





i cut a hole and mounted a drier vent in upper right hand side
connected to tent with 4 in flex. now all air is exchanged through the scrubber
this little addition has eliminated what little smell the vegging plants were putting out


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 12, 2011)

The plants in soil are doing great!
no problem making the transition from aero clone to soil
ive got to get these guys hardened off so they can go outside



for the time being they will chill between the two aero tubes. 
within a week or so ill start the transition to the great outdoors...


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 12, 2011)

i had to trim pritty hard the other day as there was way too much folage. 
way better air circulation now, and all the ladies are looking good.
buds are growing bigger by the day!!!!


----------



## melazapura (Apr 13, 2011)

Dang man when you say update you don't mess around lol!
Are you going to start a new journal for the outdoors grow or would you continue on this one?. for me the whole indors growing is good but nothing like a bunch of dirty ladies growing outdoors lol!

Great job man!


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2011)

Damn bro!
Things have really come along for you so congrats. You and I both are using Ice Chests for a res, LOL. I'm using one on each of three setups right now, two flooded tube systems using the same fence post you are and one is my veg E&F that's a 2x4 tray. My 3x3 uses a traditional res that came with it @ 35gal.

I'll let you know once I update my thread so you can have a look at what my flower room looks like now after the recent changes.

I'm glad to see some good peeps have stuck around in this thread. Sorry I haven't ben around lately but I've been too busy to try and catch up on everyone's stuff. Finally had some time yesterday and today and I'm almost caught up now.


----------



## G37Kush (Apr 14, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1547927View attachment 1547923View attachment 1547921View attachment 1547920
> 
> View attachment 1547929View attachment 1547928View attachment 1547925
> 
> ...


Hey 4tatude! Very Irie grow! I was wondering where u decided to trim on ur girls? The lower portion or did u cut large fan leaves? I'm thinking of a trim also but not sure how much to cut without reducing yield. Props bro very nice progress.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 14, 2011)

melazapura said:


> Dang man when you say update you don't mess around lol!
> Are you going to start a new journal for the outdoors grow or would you continue on this one?. for me the whole indors growing is good but nothing like a bunch of dirty ladies growing outdoors lol!
> 
> Great job man!


thanks mel
haha i told ya there were some changes in the works. i figure ill just keep everything here on this journal and kinda mix and match if you will. i think ill enjoy outside too but its a new avenue ive not ventured into. will be kinda harder for me outside as i live in town with neighbors on all sides. working on a plan tho so stay tuned ill figure out something.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 14, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Damn bro!
> Things have really come along for you so congrats. You and I both are using Ice Chests for a res, LOL. I'm using one on each of three setups right now, two flooded tube systems using the same fence post you are and one is my veg E&F that's a 2x4 tray. My 3x3 uses a traditional res that came with it @ 35gal.
> 
> I'll let you know once I update my thread so you can have a look at what my flower room looks like now after the recent changes.
> ...


DAMN DEZ
man i thought you had pulled a hudini, glad to se ya bro. everything here is great! hope things there settle down for ya. 
yea the coolers are the shit as far as im concerned, they work great!! looking forward to your new set up i imagine you got most of the bugs worked out of it by now.
35 gal is a lot but im sure it keeps balance better than a small res.
my flowering tent has a 8gal capacity and they drink a gallon a day, so managable. im lucky the ph and ppms are dialed in and very stable. i add 3 gallons mid week and just a taste of nutes, and do a full change on the 7th day. seems to work and all is happy.
pm me when your update is up i want to see..................later


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 14, 2011)

G37Kush said:


> Hey 4tatude! Very Irie grow! I was wondering where u decided to trim on ur girls? The lower portion or did u cut large fan leaves? I'm thinking of a trim also but not sure how much to cut without reducing yield. Props bro very nice progress.


hay G37
i had to do a ruthless trim as i was worried about the health of the girls. the plants had so much folage throughout the air could not get through. actually found a couple leaves kinda stuck together and got worried about pm. it proly will hurt final but the health was more important to finish out grow with no problems. i cut fan leaves and anything short of bud to open up some air throughout the scrog. i didnt bother with halving leafs i just took em off. proly too much at one time but felt i had no choice. they have responded well and i can tell circulation and light penetration is much much better so it may weigh out.
i will know better than to let it get this far next time


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 14, 2011)

4tatude said:


> hay G37
> i had to do a ruthless trim as i was worried about the health of the girls. the plants had so much folage throughout the air could not get through. actually found a couple leaves kinda stuck together and got worried about pm. it proly will hurt final but the health was more important to finish out grow with no problems. i cut fan leaves and anything short of bud to open up some air throughout the scrog. i didnt bother with halving leafs i just took em off. proly too much at one time but felt i had no choice. they have responded well and i can tell circulation and light penetration is much much better so it may weigh out.
> i will know better than to let it get this far next time


are u sure this is your first time growing?


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 14, 2011)

lol i swear to god mongo lmao
beginers luck, gifted whatever you want to call it im not complaining.
btw i wanted to thank you for the womderful compliment you gave a while back THANKS BRO!!
HOWS THINGS WITH YOU?


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 15, 2011)

Damn bro, sorry I havent been sub'd earlier, but I am here now....I got a lot of catching up to do.

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 15, 2011)

BKB welcome bro 
nice to have you along for the ride, like your journal mine is kinda ever evolving. mostly because i try to learn what im doing by doing it, hands on if you will.
thanks for the advice given and feel free to critique if you see or think something re whats happening.
in it for the love of it!!!
and having fun!!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 16, 2011)

Lights on 40-50%
lights off climbs to 70ish
6in fan running 24/7
TEMPS ARE HIGH 50S LIGHTS OFF LOW 70S LIGHTS ON

*how do i solve this problem???*


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2011)

4tatude said:


> Lights on 40-50%
> lights off climbs to 70ish
> 6in fan running 24/7
> TEMPS ARE HIGH 50S LIGHTS OFF LOW 70S LIGHTS ON
> ...


Having the fan running at night can possibly cause the humidity to rise. Try one night turning the fan off when lights go off and see how the RH is.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Having the fan running at night can possibly cause the humidity to rise. Try one night turning the fan off when lights go off and see how the RH is.


will do, next cycle lights off begins @ 8am so we will see. thanks billcollector99 ill keep an update running till problem is resolved.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 17, 2011)

fuck me!!! turned the fans off @ 8am done some running around and checked about 11am and RH was like 59, only up a couple. got back @ 6:30 pm and the whole house reeks and the RH was over 90% 
blasted off the fan and the RH after 1/2 hour has dropped to 73
24 hr RH low of 51, high of 91
right now im not a happy camper!
i can not turn off fan because of smell.
exchanging that much air, it can not be dehumidified fast enough to matter.
if i sealed the tent and during lights off hooked the fan exaust back into the tent with a dehumidifer running, it should dry out the air and controll smell right?
thats my next move...
ill keep updates
if anyone has a better thought please post...


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2011)

4tatude said:


> fuck me!!! turned the fans off @ 8am done some running around and checked about 11am and RH was like 59, only up a couple. got back @ 6:30 pm and the whole house reeks and the RH was over 90%
> blasted off the fan and the RH after 1/2 hour has dropped to 73
> 24 hr RH low of 51, high of 91
> right now im not a happy camper!
> ...


Sorry bro, I thought you had lights off at night. I should have said something when I realized you said that your lights went off at 8 AM. That setup with the dehumidifier sounds like it might work.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 17, 2011)

was the only solution i could come up with...hope it works, we will see...


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 19, 2011)

the rh..... im just gona run some air...
6in 24/7 and a box fan pointing up.
ive had both in place for the last month just not on full power... that just changed
reasoning... this shit grows all over the world, humid and dry reagons, its just a weed lol i quote...

so posative energy!!!!!

i just busted off a bowl and think ill do this later lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah mate thats the sprit  so long as its not stupid humid for flowering then u'll be ok  ur de-humid will keep it ok for flowering bro 

great stuff mate, just relax and the rest comes easy


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## 4tatude (Apr 20, 2011)

trying something new. notice the plant on left?
monday night during res changei was using a shop vac to remove liquid and inadvertantly sucked this plant into the hose lmao.
it shouldnt be funny but it was...
i had been kickin around the idea of reversing one of the dirty girls back to aero.
see the one that got sucked up was a different phino than the other 5. i did however have some 2 weeks in soil.
i soaked the soil away from the roots and cleaned as well as possable without damaging the roots and stuck it in the unit.
if it makes it, it will even out the canopy later on.
ill report later on the one sucked up lol



good progress on the new aero babies


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## 4tatude (Apr 20, 2011)

i didnt do this, borrowed it from luni
hope ya dont mind bro...was just too cool to pass on.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 21, 2011)

ok so yesterday i took a dirty girl and washed her up all nice and clean. cramed her in the aero unit not knowing what to expect.
i monitored her the first 6 hrs or so, the first hour and a half she had a very slite wilt to her. not a droop just enough to know she was under stress. after that she pirked up and now 24 hrs later its like shes at home and leaves at attention like she might miss something.
point im getting at is these are some verey resiliant plants that can handle great changes and still be healthy.
i had never done this but as i grow more secure in my gardening skills im not afraid to try new things. i learn by doing and by reading what others have done. 
today was a good day as i learned something very usefull, not just another fact lol


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 21, 2011)

Your doing some great things bro, those plants are healthy and frosty as fuck! Great work bro!!!! I am the same way about trying new things, some are good and some are bad but the learning behind it is priceless!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 21, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Your doing some great things bro, those plants are healthy and frosty as fuck! Great work bro!!!! I am the same way about trying new things, some are good and some are bad but the learning behind it is priceless!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


 bkb i agree, if we dont try it out we will never know it its feasable or not.
im doing one of your coffee can tricks on the one sucked into the vaccume cleaner lol
my theory is for every one that doesnt work youve saved yourself ten times the problems. its not fun trying to solve a problem when your experience is so limited.(speaking of mine) as i work through the fog of growing and experience difficult situations it makes me a better gardener, and also able to help those with the same or like problem. 
im in this for the love and fun of growing and if i fail this time or the next its just a learning experience ill be able to apply down the road.
i know i dont post too much on your journal but i keep close tabs on what your doing, fun stuff and great experience.
hay thanks for the kind words bro!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

hey looking good me old mate  hope u have a great weekend bro


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 23, 2011)

THANK YOU LAS!! back it ya mate.
HAY! that was a killer update u did.
lota good stuff there. great gardening!!


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 28, 2011)

ok so i dumped the res and flushed with clearex for 24 hrs
dumped and refilled with 6 gallons of watrer n added 25ml of sweet per gallon and let it do its thing.
sharpening up the trimmers lol
cant believe it has almost completed its cycle, my how time flies when your having fun!!!

pics soon


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 28, 2011)

sweet bro cant wait for the pics its mad how much they change when ur at ur stage


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 28, 2011)

was wondering if i was doing something wrong because my plants are still green and such and when i see pics of others in final they are used up and such.
soon to be 1st harvest under my belt!!!!
next round will be a lot more comfortable for me, amazing what ive learned in a few short months... still a long way to go but im not wet behind the ears now lmao


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 29, 2011)

4tatude said:


> was wondering if i was doing something wrong because my plants are still green and such and when i see pics of others in final they are used up and such.
> soon to be 1st harvest under my belt!!!!
> next round will be a lot more comfortable for me, amazing what ive learned in a few short months... still a long way to go but im not wet behind the ears now lmao


Whats even better is how much you learn on your next run and you can apply what you learned from last run! All a learning cycle cause new things pop up all the time. I usually learn from my mistakes cause it forces me to read and do research.

Peace

BKB


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 29, 2011)

are the pics comming today sir? its a must the supence is killing me. did u use sweet through out the grow?


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 29, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> are the pics comming today sir? its a must the supence is killing me. did u use sweet through out the grow?


mongo
have to get new cable for camera as i oopsed the one i was using lol, so pics in next couple days.
as far as the sweet i used it the last month only @ 10ml per gallon in res change. as my res is only like 8 gallons, and they drank 1 per day i did a weekly res change with full nutes and sweet. i just added 3 gallons of fresh water on the 5th day with no nutes because id hit them with the full spectrum in 2 more days. hope that made sense.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 30, 2011)

Canopy pics


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 30, 2011)

I predict sticky fingers in the near future


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 30, 2011)

Fat n frosty!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I predict sticky fingers in the near future


LOL YOUR CORRECT SIR!!! i was checking densety of buds and its like pine sap on my fingers. the buds actually stick to my fingers!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 30, 2011)

CURRENT PICS sorry i did a test with a small bud i cut 4 days ago, good enough to let me post 10 day old pics lmao


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 30, 2011)

the test bud hits smooth, taste of ripe fruit with a slight diesel finish, maby its more of a spicey pine finish. racy start n mellows into a nice body high with a few duuh moments thrown in.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 30, 2011)

the small plant front left is the plant i converted to aero from soil to replace the clone that got sucked into the shop vac. smaller but doing well.
the other 5 are branching and in general doing great!


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 30, 2011)

Potted up into 50% chunkey perlite and 50% 707 mix. seems to be a good fit

these girls now live outside and have taken to their new environment well


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 30, 2011)

INSPIRED BY BKB i had set up a cofee can like bkbs in anticipation of later trying it out, then i sucked a clone into the shop vac. perfect excuse to try and save it in the bubbler. not only did it make it but has thrived and is growing gangbusters. i will def set up a run with 5 gal buckets and grow some trees. thanks bkb!!!


----------



## MaryWanna420 (May 1, 2011)

i noticed u had some powdery mildew was wondering if u have ever tryed getting rid of it if u knew at all or if u have what method has worked for you


----------



## 4tatude (May 1, 2011)

where is mildew? damn if ive seen it. what pic did you see it in?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

4tatude said:


> where is mildew? damn if ive seen it. what pic did you see it in?


could be a shadow, but i see something here too.


----------



## 4tatude (May 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> could be a shadow, but i see something here too.


i just went and checked... there is some powder on a few leaves, i need to be more vigilent. but by never having it before i didnt see it...
ok so how do i get rid of it?

THANKS mw420 and billcollecter99
gota love the experienced eyes!!!!!
its becaus of guys like you ive made it this far

all right... enough ass kissin somebody show this noob the ropes for solving pm lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

i tried everything in the book, imo the most effective is sulfur.





Link

I used a high pressure 2 gallon sprayer, like you use for roundup 2 tbsp per gallon, spray plants, let dry, rinse with clean water, let dry, repeat every week till pm is gone, ok to use early in flower as well.


----------



## 4tatude (May 1, 2011)

sounds easy enough, ill pick some up asap. already got the sprayer, ill just move em into the side yard and drench their ass. while there drying ill clorox the veg room before i put them back. got a fan ill add in there too.
does it cure it or will it be there throughout the grow? or just under controll...


----------



## bekindbud (May 1, 2011)

4tatude said:


> the small plant front left is the plant i converted to aero from soil to replace the clone that got sucked into the shop vac. smaller but doing well.
> the other 5 are branching and in general doing great!
> 
> 
> ...


Love the set up....I might want your blueprints for that one! Good shit. Look I had PM as well, its a bitch if you dont act on it right away. I used the Ed Rosenthal Spray for PM. Worked great but you have to attack it all now! That shit BC99 posted works real good too, just dont put your face in it like I did and then rub your eyes! LOL I remember seeing you had high rH%, how is that going, did you take care of it? 
Edit: It will kill it and prevent it as long as you keep your environment under control...
Peace

BKB


----------



## las fingerez (May 1, 2011)

well spotted chaps  sorry bro cant help u out with that one but i think low RH might help but dont quote me. i know some lads that have battled with PM i can ask for the product they have used before.

I WANNA SEE SOME NEW PICS  its looking sweet bro would love to see how they look a week later, stop smoking ur samples and pull ur finger out mate hahahahaha  only messing mate


----------



## a mongo frog (May 1, 2011)

if your flushing and u only see pm on the big fan leaves your ok. pm is some time very hard to see. wait im sorry those r your new batch right? must be taken care of. 
you made your first grow look easy, nice job. all of your hard work paid off. great journal. want to see your final product in a pipe or bong or what ever u like to smoke from. that would be the grand fanally.


----------



## bekindbud (May 1, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> if your flushing and u only see pm on the big fan leaves your ok. pm is some time very hard to see. wait im sorry those r your new batch right? must be taken care of.
> you made your first grow look easy, nice job. all of your hard work paid off. great journal. want to see your final product in a pipe or bong or what ever u like to smoke from. that would be the grand fanally.


PM is a serious matter and must always be taken care of immediately. A plant can be infected with PM for up to a week before showing any signs or tell tales. Doesn't matter where the PM is it should be attacked IMMEDIATELY!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

The most common reproduction is asexual production of spores, with the time from germination to spore production being as little as 48 hours. The spores move from plant to plant by wind as well as through direct contact by insects, animals and sometimes gardeners! Some species of PM require year-round availability of plant hosts to survive, other species switch to sexual reproduction in the fall, producing small black dots, called cleistothecia, which overwinter and eject spores in the spring.

Infection is favored by high humidity (50 to 90%) during twilight hours, and temperatures between 60° and 80° F. While there&#8217;s some ambiguity in the UC IPM literature, most sources state that not only does PM not require moist conditions to germinate and grow but that the spores can be killed or inhibited by water on the plant. Shady conditions (which are most conducive to retaining humidity) and vigorous plant growth favor disease development while high temperatures (above 90°F) have an inhibitive effect.

Symptoms most often appear in the form of circular white spots; the spots enlarge as the white mycelium (threadlike filaments) grows over plant surfaces and produces spores, giving a powdery appearance that covers the leaves (although one species that affects onions, peppers and tomatoes has a yellow appearance with little powdery growth). The infection forms on either side of the leaves, spreading rapidly over the entire surface with the mycelium sending a root like structure (called haustoria) into the leaves, taking nutrient from its host.

Affected leaves will not manufacture as much food as they should, and may turn yellowish or brown and drop from the plant, thereby increasing problems with sunburn on some plants. Other injury may appear as stunting and distortion of leaves and buds, sometimes but less often, affecting fruit. Since nutrients are removed from the plant by the fungus, the result may be a plant with reduced vigor in growth, bloom and fruit. The extent of damage depends on the species of PM and the plant variety affected.

A side note: don&#8217;t confuse PM with downey mildew, they&#8217;re different diseases, with different symptoms and control mechanisms. While downy mildew can also produce a powdery growth, it grows primarily on the underside of leaves, and when viewed with a hand lens, has a tree like structure instead of the threads of PM. Downey mildew infections are favored by moist humid summers (high humidity with moderate temperatures), making it more of a problem along the coast where it can cause serious problems for plants including roses.

Management and Control
All sources seem to agree on this: the best way to avoid PM problems is to plant varieties that are resistant to the disease. If you have a problem plant, seriously consider removing it and finding something else. Of course, first decide if it&#8217;s really a &#8220;problem&#8221;; just because the plant has PM (for all or parts of the year) doesn&#8217;t mean you have to worry about it. If the plant is growing &#8220;well enough&#8221; for you, and it&#8217;s purpose isn&#8217;t significantly affected, you may do well enough by leaving it alone.

But if you have your heart set on a susceptible plant, remember your IPM practices: cultural control first! The most basic cultural practices include:

Plant in a sunny location wherever possible
Make sure there&#8217;s good air circulation (through plant spacing and pruning)
Promote steady growth with moderate application of nitrogen fertilizer (or use a time release fertilizer)
In a sunny dry location, an occasional spray of water can be used to wash the PM from the plant
Remove and discard infected material, take special care in the fall to reduce the amount material available for over wintering
If you&#8217;re planting annuals, consider different plants from year to year since the mildew species from the previous may not affect a different plant
An intriguing note: there&#8217;s one kind of lady beetle (Psyllobora spp) that actually eats powdery mildew. Unfortunately, this isn&#8217;t the variety you can purchase for use in the garden, but it does live in California.
For example, I have a Variegated Euonymous that has white spots almost the entire year. It&#8217;s in a sunny location, well enough established to need almost no water during the summer months, and sends out new growth the entire year. This is the perfect case for letting things be. While I might wash the plant occasionally for appearance&#8217;s sake (although I never seem to make time for this), there&#8217;s no real &#8220;problem&#8221;. On the other hand, my Zepherine Drouhin climbing rose, which sits in a partially shaded location along the side of the house, is often affected on new shoots where the leaves curl severely. In this case, other than a spraying regimen, the best idea seems to be to try moving it to a sunnier location where there&#8217;s more air circulation. I could consider a spraying regimen, but need to think about the environment, not to mention the time required. Let&#8217;s talk more about those options next.

As always, if you consider spraying, know your options. One of the most important things to know about controlling PM is that some sprays act to ward off the disease (preventatives) while others will kill it once it&#8217;s established (eradicants). Some sprays will do both, but many serve only one purpose or the other. Spraying an eradicant before you see symptoms, therefore, is typically a waste of time, as is the use of a preventative once you have an infection.

Preventatives: if you know you have a susceptible plant, you can consider regular sprays to avoid infections. Preventatives include:

Sulfur: used for centuries, sulfur is most effective when applied in wettable form (such as Safer Garden Fungicide). Note that sulfur can damage ornamental plants; do not apply above 90°F or within two weeks of an oil spray.
Bicarbonates: available in the form of potassium bicarbonate (Kaligreen) and home-made solutions using baking soda. Be careful to avoid injury to the plants, and note that baking soda can have adverse effects on the soil when over used. Baking soda solutions can use salad oil as a spreader-sticker, or horticultural oil (which adds eradicant capabilities).
The biological fungicide Serenade contains a bacterium which helps prevent infections from occurring.
Mary Louise Flint, University of California at Davis, Director of UC Integrated Pest Management Education & Publications says, &#8220;A simple fungicide can be made at home by combining 2-1/2 tablespoons of horticultural oil (Sunspray Ultra-Fine, Saf-T-Side, etc.) in a gallon of water and adding 4 teaspoons baking soda. This solution is sprayed on plants to prevent powdery mildew infections. Sprays of both potassium bicarbonate and baking soda can injure the plant, so use these materials with caution. Also, baking soda sprays can have deleterious effects on soil structure and should be used sparingly.&#8221;

Eradicants: Once you have active symptoms, you may need an eradicant to kill the infection to avoid further damage. Since the established PM is a parasite to the host plant, using a preventative to avoiding spreading will not stop damage to the plant. Eradicants include:

Horticultural oils such as JMS Stylet Oil, Saf-T-Side Spray or Sunspray Ultra-Fine Spray Oil.
Plant based oils including neem oil or jojoba oil.
The biological fungicide AQ10 contains a parasitic fungicide that attacks the PM fungus.
Combination: Unfortunately, sprays combining both preventative and eradicant qualities fall mostly into the synthetic fungicide category and are least recommended from an IPM viewpoint. The least toxic combination seems to be Potassium Bicarbonate, which, while primarily preventative, has some eradicant capability.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

Need to find us some of these 

*An intriguing note: there&#8217;s one kind of lady beetle (Psyllobora spp) that actually eats powdery mildew. Unfortunately, this isn&#8217;t the variety you can purchase for use in the garden, but it does live in California.*


----------



## 4tatude (May 1, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Love the set up....I might want your blueprints for that one! Good shit. Look I had PM as well, its a bitch if you dont act on it right away. I used the Ed Rosenthal Spray for PM. Worked great but you have to attack it all now! That shit BC99 posted works real good too, just dont put your face in it like I did and then rub your eyes! LOL I remember seeing you had high rH%, how is that going, did you take care of it?
> Edit: It will kill it and prevent it as long as you keep your environment under control...
> Peace
> 
> BKB


no prob bkb if you decide to its an easy build and works great.!
the rh is down to high 30s so safe there in the flower room
i need more ventilation in veg chamber, thats why the pm.

the high ph and the pm is more or less weather related with the rain we had, now theres a high system sitting in and the rh is great...
the pm will be addressed tonight after lights off...


----------



## 4tatude (May 1, 2011)

more pm info, may help someone else also
LIFE CYCLE
All powdery mildew fungi require living plant tissue to grow. Year-round availability of crop or weed hosts is important for the survival of some powdery mildew fungi. Special resting spores are produced, allowing overwinter survival of the species that causes the disease in cucurbits, lettuce, peas, and certain other crops.
Most powdery mildew fungi grow as thin layers of mycelium (fungal tissue) on the surface of the affected plant part. Spores, which are the primary means of dispersal, make up the bulk of the white, powdery growth visible on the plant&#8217;s surface and are produced in chains that can be seen with a hand lens; in contrast, spores of downy mildew grow on branched stalks that look like tiny trees. 
Powdery mildew spores are carried by wind to new hosts. Although humidity requirements for germination vary, all powdery mildew species can germinate and infect in the absence of free water. In fact, spores of some powdery mildew fungi are killed and germination is inhibited by water on plant surfaces for extended periods. Moderate temperatures (60° to 80°F) and shady conditions generally are the most favorable for powdery mildew development. Spores and fungal growth are sensitive to extreme heat (above 90°F) and direct sunlight.
*MANAGEMENT *

The best method of control is prevention. Planting resistant vegetable varieties when available, or avoiding the most susceptible varieties, planting in the full sun, and following good cultural practices will adequately control powdery mildew in many cases (Table 1). However, very susceptible vegetables such as cucurbits (cucumber, melons, squash, and pumpkins) may require fungicide treatment. Several least-toxic fungicides are available but must be applied no later than the first sign of disease. 
*Resistant Varieties*

In some cases, varieties resistant to powdery mildew may be available. If available, plant resistant varieties of cantaloupe, cole crops, cucumber, melons, peas, pumpkins, and squash. If you plant more susceptible varieties, you may need to take control measures.
*Cultural Practices*

Plant in sunny areas as much as possible, provide good air circulation, and avoid applying excess fertilizer. A good alternative is to use a slow-release fertilizer. Overhead sprinkling may help reduce powdery mildew because spores are washed off the plant. However, overhead sprinklers are not usually recommended as a control method in vegetables because their use may contribute to other pest problems.
*Fungicide Application*

In some situations, especially in the production of susceptible cucurbits, fungicides may be needed. Fungicides function as protectants, eradicants, or both. A protectant fungicide prevents new infections from occurring whereas an eradicant can kill an existing infection. Apply protectant fungicides to highly susceptible plants before the disease appears. Use eradicants at the earliest signs of the disease. Once mildew growth is extensive, control with any fungicide becomes more difficult. The products listed here are for home garden use. Commercial growers should consult the UC Pest Management Guidelines.
*Fungicides.* Several least-toxic fungicides are available, including horticultural oils, neem oil, jojoba oil, sulfur, and the biological fungicide Serenade. With the exception of the oils, these materials are primarily preventive. Oils work best as eradicants but also have some protectant activity. 
_Oils._ To eradicate mild to moderate powdery mildew infections, use a horticultural oil such as Saf-T-Side Spray Oil, Sunspray Ultra-Fine Spray Oil, or one of the plant-based oils such as neem oil or jojoba oil (e.g., E-rase). _Be careful, however, to never apply an oil spray within_ 2_ weeks of a sulfur spray or plants may be injured. Also, oils should never be applied when temperatures are above 90°F or to drought-stressed plants._ Some plants may be more sensitive than others, however, and the interval required between sulfur and oil sprays may be even longer; always consult the fungicide label for any special precautions. 
_Sulfur._ Sulfur products have been used to manage powdery mildew for centuries but are only effective when applied before disease symptoms appear. The best sulfur products to use for powdery mildew control in gardens are wettable sulfurs that are specially formulated with surfactants similar to those in dishwashing detergent (e.g., Safer Garden Fungicide) However, sulfur can be damaging to some squash and melon varieties. _To avoid injuring any plant, do not apply sulfur when air temperature is near or over 90°F and do not apply it within 2 weeks of an oil spray_. Other sulfur products, such as sulfur dust, are much more difficult to use, irritating to skin and eyes, and limited in terms of the plants they can safely be used on. Copper is also available to control powdery mildew but is not very effective. 
_Biological Fungicides._ Biological fungicides (such as Serenade) are commercially available beneficial microorganisms formulated into a product that, when sprayed on the plant, destroys fungal pathogens. The active ingredient in Serenade is a bacterium, _Bacillus subtilis,_ that helps prevent the powdery mildew from infecting the plant. While this product functions to kill the powdery mildew organism and is nontoxic to people, pets, and beneficial insects, it has not proven to be as effective as the oils or sulfur in controlling this disease. 
*How to Use.* Apply protectant fungicides, such as wettable sulfur, to susceptible plants before or in the earliest stages of disease development. The protectant fungicides are only effective on contact, so applications must provide thorough coverage of all susceptible plant parts. As plants grow and produce new tissue, additional applications may be necessary at 7- to 10-day intervals as long as conditions are conducive to disease growth. 
If mild to moderate powdery mildew symptoms are present, the horticultural oils and plant-based oils such as neem oil and jojoba oil can be used to reduce or eliminate the infection.


----------



## dirk d (May 2, 2011)

hey 4tatude looking great! your becoming much more experience. sorry havnt been on for awhile but was reading your journal and noticed the pm about 12 days before someone told you about it. been battling pm on my last rack for about 3 weeks. was exhausting. pm is a serious issue and will wipe out your crop. what i have been doing is starting a regimine of preventative care. when i am putting my girls in flower for the first time i have been giving them a dose of green cure as a first measure. then after 14 days i hit them with serenade, again preventative measure.

the cure is to dial in your environment. i added 2 more fans to increase air movement. the reason i got it was that my environment was all over the place and humidity was upwards of 60-70%. live and learn. keep your humidity under 50% religiously. once that pm gets established its a bitzch to get rid of. practically cut every leaf off my last rack and harvested 3 days early because i had too.

also dont smoke any buds that have mold on them. it is a serious health risk. when you get to the trimming and drying any buds you find with pm you can put in a separte container and make butane honey oil out of them. the butane kills the mold. as for now, if you havnt already, remove any leaf with pm on it right away.


----------



## 4tatude (May 2, 2011)

so just before lights out last night i drenched the plants in this...
this morning and now this evening the plants seem to be doing wonderfull and no reaction to the fungicide
anyone have experience with this product?

looked like a good multipurpose spray



*Garden Safe® Brand Fungicide3® Concentrate *


For organic gardening
Three garden products in one
Controls black spot, powdery mildew, rust, spider mites, aphids, whiteflies and other listed pests
Can be used up to day of harvest
Organic Materials Review Institute listed


----------



## 4tatude (May 3, 2011)

ok so i was flushing in the flower chamber getting ready to harvest, and at the same time battling a issue with pm in the veg chamber 
some how i missed checking the res for a couple days and it was dry. last night the wild child plant all but dead and the other 5 drooping. had been 36 hrs since i hd checked on them as i worked late so dont know how long they were without water. replinished the res and pump is fine and the other 5 responded well, and bounced back. the wild child did not servive the ordeal
tonight after work i started cutting the wild child plant and found the lower part of canopy with pm, also just a little on plant behind it. 
what do i do?? hash the whole batch, or spray the 5 left and harvest in 2 more days before root rot sets in?im going to cut a few good buds that have no sigh of pm so ill have some smoke or???? is that a bad idea
fuck me i was right there!!!!!


----------



## 4tatude (May 3, 2011)

ok so i cut a couple buds from front and soaked the remaining plants in the safe garden fungicide, turned the 600 off and put a incandescent light in there.
the fungicide seems to have stopped the pm on vbeg plants with one application, and it says safe to use up to day of harvest. i figure i have 2 days till root rot starts in and that should be enough.
anyone have an opinion???


----------



## Danielsgb (May 4, 2011)

I think you'll be OK. I'd look to dry them faster than normal. Normally slower is better, but if it were mine I'd go for faster.
Being two days from the 'expected' date, I'd also just go now.
Not for these being so close, but look into Milk & Water for PM. 1 part to 9 parts, misted once a week.
Daniels


----------



## 4tatude (May 5, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I think you'll be OK. I'd look to dry them faster than normal. Normally slower is better, but if it were mine I'd go for faster.
> Being two days from the 'expected' date, I'd also just go now.
> Not for these being so close, but look into Milk & Water for PM. 1 part to 9 parts, misted once a week.
> Daniels


thanks daniel, thats exactly what im doing. the other plants looked sad this evening so i chopped and hung with fans full blast. will dry like that for a few days then clean n jar up. 
i had read on another gardening forum about milk but i think its better as a preventative than in my case where imediate was required.
lumi had pm'd me re your sug earlier
thanks!!!!


----------



## dirk d (May 5, 2011)

4tatude i would discard any plants in veg and cloning that have the pm issues. the pm lives inside the plants and you will spend weeks upon weeks battling. better to save your energy and if possible upgrade your veg and flower rooms to make it inhospitable to pm. thats your only choice if you dont want to deal with pm. but as a new grower its better to go through this now while you're still learning.


----------



## 4tatude (May 5, 2011)

dirk d said:


> 4tatude i would discard any plants in veg and cloning that have the pm issues. the pm lives inside the plants and you will spend weeks upon weeks battling. better to save your energy and if possible upgrade your veg and flower rooms to make it inhospitable to pm. thats your only choice if you dont want to deal with pm. but as a new grower its better to go through this now while you're still learning.


dirk my thoughts exactly... glad it was first run so i get the experience and not crash and burn later.
im going to finish out the plants in veg right now as they seem to now have no issues and i think i can controll with prevention.
i had read that it lives in the plant so no more clones or plants till this run is over.
i plan on cleaming up and creating a better controlled environment. then new genetics from a trusted source that has healthy plants.
i have learned so much with all of this im not the least bit dissapointed in what has happened, its made me a much better grower by experiencing, and being able to see what went wrong and how to avoid it in the future.
thanks for the advice, noted and taken to heart.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

dirk d said:


> the pm lives inside the plants and you will spend weeks upon weeks battling.


I wasnt aware of that, thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## 4tatude (May 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I wasnt aware of that, thank you for pointing it out.


bc99 isnt that the wonderful thing about the collective resources of everyone we know on here. with the senergy created we can collectivly solve any problem that arrives. even me a complete noob that started just a short time ago can feel comfortable giving (limited of course) advice to help someone with a problem they may not know about, but i do.
heres a big THANK YOU to all of you that has helped this noob over the bumps in the road to great gardening.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2011)

I was at the store today, looking at fans, and i remembered that you were battling high humidity there for a while, and thought that may have been the suspect for the start of your PM issue.


----------



## 4tatude (May 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I was at the store today, looking at fans, and i remembered that you were battling high humidity there for a while, and thought that may have been the suspect for the start of your PM issue.


no doubt bc not enough air movement inside tent and the rh issues mostly due to geography set the stage for the pm. i had plenty of exchange but with canopy so thick there was not enough air penetrating throughout to keep problems at bay. future plans for a sealed room so environment can be manipulated to where it needs to be. 
another problem with my set up is such limited space, i could not pull unit out and groom/inspect easily so i was lazy and didnt do the necesary work to access plants often enough. im going to finish up the plants in veg but not in scrog, im going to do dwc so i can rotate plants around in the tent and give them the individual attention they need. more hands on literally makes us a more aware gardener.
working on the dwc buckets now will have update with pics of everything proly beginning of next week. after flowering these i might take a break to get all cleaned up and dedicated grow area set up. also need to finish up remodel in area the tent is in. ill have plenty of meds to get through the change over so thats not a problem. the problem is ill miss the growing lol. guess ill have to be satisfied with tomatoes n maby a couple outside.


----------



## dirk d (May 5, 2011)

i was always tight on cash and had to just get what i could when i could. thats the reason behind my pm issues and plant deficiencies. i had just about every issue you could imagine. good thing for me is that i learned it right away instead of on some real elite genetics. i had to divert $$ to drying and curing thinking i could get away from the flower room for a minute. wrong!! that pm literally took about 4 hours of my time everyday for 3 weeks. it was a freaking nightmare. so far my new racks are looking great and i know they wouldnt be so nice if i didnt go through all the shit i went through. 

main thing was i only had 1 fan in a 10 x 10 room. i now have 3 with 2 more fans going in. all the air movement makes the stems stronger, keeps the pm from getting established easily and actually keeps mites away as well as they dont like windy areas. lol. preventative measure always act like you have spider mites and powdery mildew in your room. get a good health regime going for your plants.


----------



## 4tatude (May 6, 2011)

dirk d said:


> i was always tight on cash and had to just get what i could when i could. thats the reason behind my pm issues and plant deficiencies. i had just about every issue you could imagine. good thing for me is that i learned it right away instead of on some real elite genetics. i had to divert $$ to drying and curing thinking i could get away from the flower room for a minute. wrong!! that pm literally took about 4 hours of my time everyday for 3 weeks. it was a freaking nightmare. so far my new racks are looking great and i know they wouldnt be so nice if i didnt go through all the shit i went through.
> 
> main thing was i only had 1 fan in a 10 x 10 room. i now have 3 with 2 more fans going in. all the air movement makes the stems stronger, keeps the pm from getting established easily and actually keeps mites away as well as they dont like windy areas. lol. preventative measure always act like you have spider mites and powdery mildew in your room. get a good health regime going for your plants.


isnt it so true that the hard learned lesson teachs us or rather enstills a fear of repitition and makes us diligent in the prevention of whatever it was that cost us dearly in frustration, time or money, or all three..great advice dirk!!


----------



## G37Kush (May 6, 2011)

hey wassup 4tatude! Man its sad to hear that you got hit with PM. I feel your pain on that one. My very first grow was hit with botrytis and I wasnt very experienced at the time and I decided to put them down. But ever since then I have way more than enough air circulation in my tent. 2 x 16" oscillating fans, 2 x 6" air circulation fans, and my exhaust and intake inline fans. But its all a learning experience. Will always do better the next time around. Can't wait to see your final weigh in and smoke report.


----------



## 4tatude (May 6, 2011)

G37Kush said:


> hey wassup 4tatude! Man its sad to hear that you got hit with PM. I feel your pain on that one. My very first grow was hit with botrytis and I wasnt very experienced at the time and I decided to put them down. But ever since then I have way more than enough air circulation in my tent. 2 x 16&quot; oscillating fans, 2 x 6&quot; air circulation fans, and my exhaust and intake inline fans. But its all a learning experience. Will always do better the next time around. Can't wait to see your final weigh in and smoke report.


hay g37yea at least it was only couple days from chop, i got it washed off and managed to get a harvest so not a total loss. tought me some important lessons, and will make me a better gardener for the experience. cant say enough about air circulation, more important than light or nutes imo. hell these are tough plants but environment seems to be the ticket to sucess.ill post up an update with pics first part of weekhavent seen you posting recently guess u ben busy, the og look good. i want to set up a rack of og myself, like the smoke wana ex the grow. ill follow closely


----------



## 4tatude (May 10, 2011)

VACATION TIME!!!!
Giong fishing for a few days, back late next week ))


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2011)

i'm not jelous honest guv  its closed season here in the UK until the 16th June  lol good luck bro and catch me one 

(pics when u return please, gotta be nearly done aint it?)


----------



## 4tatude (May 17, 2011)

Harvest
considering what they went through i feel it was a great harvest. 
I trimmed the bigger buds, (thats more work than i thought) and cured in tent for 3 days. at that point the stems bent and dod not snap, so i put them into jars. i used 10 one quart jars to dry them out in, just over half full each. for the first week it still had the hay smell every time i opened the jars. in the 2nd week it went to the fruity spicey smell, and mellowed out a little. now they are completly cured and have a wonderfull aroma of spice and a little skunkey. i dont know total weight as i dont have scales, but i would guess 7 oz of finished bud. i have 6 qt jars completly full of some very hard buds. i have a paper grocery bag 3/4 full of trim and popcorn in the freezer.
The smoke is very smooth with good taste and lung expansion. it has a clean taste with spice very evident upon exhale. overall a very appealing smoke to me.
The high is intense with head rushes at first, then a nice high that allows you to relax and enjoy. It does not couch lock you but i wouldnt want to climb a mountain either. It has a mellow body high that is very gentle and the overall high is great!!
For my first time i could ask for no better!!

Thanks to everyone that helped me through my first run, im a lot better gardener than i was 4 months ago and owe it all to you...

EDIT-- pics on next draft below of harvest, and the new girls too.


----------



## 4tatude (May 17, 2011)

some buds i was testing with lol
and some of the jars during curing. i had them in the bottom of the canning cabinet in the dark, thought they would look nice next to some of the home canning we do.


----------



## las fingerez (May 17, 2011)

is that mosture in the top of the jars bro? u wanna get that out or it will "hay" the draw, making it smell like hay  leave the jars open overnight for a few nights, then close it during the day. makes it even smoother in my opinon 

other than that a fine good job mate


----------



## 4tatude (May 17, 2011)

After the bout with pm in flower and in the veg chamber i decided i needed more accesability to groom and inspect plants. i set up a bubbleponic system with 5 gallon buckets. i put a drain and fill tube with valve in each bucket, along with a 6in round air stone to supply oxygen. the pump is a 20 liter per min pump and is the same pump used to run 8 water farm buckets.
i pulled the girls from the original aero system and plunked into the new buckets, i did have to rip some roots but it didnt seem to affect the plants. they never showed any sign of stress what so ever.
remember the dirty girl that i reverted back to aero? thats her in the right front, a little smaller than the others but she made the transition well.


----------



## 4tatude (May 17, 2011)

not sure if they are in right order as the program that loads pics here sucks!!!
I taped some cardboard to the tops of the buckets to eliminate light into the nutes. i also took wire coat hangers and made braces for the stalk and taped them down also. i used the green stretch tape to secure plants to brace. 
these plants have been under 2 4ft double florescent lights with 40watt soft bulbs for 60 days from clone. thats a total of 160 watts, they have been on 16/8 the whole time. The structure is good and the node formation is close. at day 60 they were @ 600ppm and doing just fine. i do a spray of the garden safe fungicide every 10 days since the pm epasode to controll any further outbreak.
im very happy with the ability to inspect, and give the individual attention i think was lacking in my scrog. these plants will be a vertical grow with some lst for good measure.


----------



## 4tatude (May 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> is that mosture in the top of the jars bro? u wanna get that out or it will "hay" the draw, making it smell like hay  leave the jars open overnight for a few nights, then close it during the day. makes it even smoother in my opinon
> 
> other than that a fine good job mate


yea las it was a little those were during cure, first day. i did leave them open and they dried out enough a couple hours a day morn and eve did a fine job. the cure really made it happen. was shittin my pants at first, thought i was gona smoke hay lmao..... live and learn brother!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (May 17, 2011)

sweet bro nice one looks like u got everything under control now


----------



## 4tatude (May 17, 2011)

In the tent i sprayed down with a 10% solution of bleach and scrubbed down everything. Pulled the pre filter fron the scrubber and washed it in same solution.

Today i set up bubble buckets, air lines and pump. set the 600 for 16/8 and put the girls in their new home. ill give them a few to addapt to the 600 and start backing the loght down an hour per day. That should give the girls another couple weeks before 12/12.
These are all wild child cuttings and should fill the tent totally.

not the best pic but you can see how happy they look


----------



## 4tatude (May 17, 2011)

some weard leaf growth on a couple plants, only select leaves not all. these were not the flowered clones, tho they have a bunch like this and a profusion of single bladed leaves. any ideas why they do this? doesnt seem normal to me.


----------



## 4tatude (May 17, 2011)

got a couple doing nice despite the 45 degree weather weve been having. they are the dirty sisters to the bubbler girls lol. they are in 50% rough perlite and 50% 707 mix in 3 gallon pots at the moment.


----------



## 4tatude (May 17, 2011)

anyone know whats going on here?


----------



## dirk d (May 17, 2011)

congrats on your 1st harvest!! its a mighty good time when you can get that 1st harvest under your belt!!! my weed smelled like hay for the first 3 weeks so you did better than me. i go from brown paper bags to jars for my cure. also those flowering clones you took the leaves will be all weird for the first week or so and then they will throw out regular leaves. i think its because all the hormones they got going on at the time. anyways they will be fine just give them some extra time. also why are you vegging on a 16/8 schedule?? go 18/6 you should get more growth. anyways excellent job for your first run. and good job i see a fan in your tent lol


----------



## 4tatude (May 17, 2011)

thanks dirk
yea its great to taste sucess...
lol hell yea i got fans, easy nuf to laugh about it now but wasnt funny at the time. live n learn 
the flowering clones are 6 weeks outa clone stage where they were cut during flower. just experimenting and wondered if others had same experience.


----------



## bekindbud (May 18, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1605396View attachment 1605395View attachment 1605394
> 
> After the bout with pm in flower and in the veg chamber i decided i needed more accesability to groom and inspect plants. i set up a bubbleponic system with 5 gallon buckets. i put a drain and fill tube with valve in each bucket, along with a 6in round air stone to supply oxygen. the pump is a 20 liter per min pump and is the same pump used to run 8 water farm buckets.
> i pulled the girls from the original aero system and plunked into the new buckets, i did have to rip some roots but it didnt seem to affect the plants. they never showed any sign of stress what so ever.
> remember the dirty girl that i reverted back to aero? thats her in the right front, a little smaller than the others but she made the transition well.


Yo bro, just beware of how big they get in the Homer Buckets, the plant I started in my Coffee Container ended up yielding 108.1 grams of dried bud! Cant wait to see the end results of your Homer Bucket Gros....Good work bro and good job on your 1st harvest, enjoy your fruits!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (May 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Yo bro, just beware of how big they get in the Homer Buckets, the plant I started in my Coffee Container ended up yielding 108.1 grams of dried bud! Cant wait to see the end results of your Homer Bucket Gros....Good work bro and good job on your 1st harvest, enjoy your fruits!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Thanks bkb
you know you started this shit with inspiring me with your coffee can lol
ive a coffee can going now, love it!!


----------



## B DUB (May 18, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1605534View attachment 1605533View attachment 1605535View attachment 1605532View attachment 1605531View attachment 1605530View attachment 1605529
> 
> anyone know whats going on here?


That is normal in the re veg process. The plant is creating multiple hormones and for some reason does that. I would not worry. It takes some real time to re veg a plant. I just fully flowered one I am about to re veg.


----------



## 4tatude (May 18, 2011)

B DUB said:


> That is normal in the re veg process. The plant is creating multiple hormones and for some reason does that. I would not worry. It takes some real time to re veg a plant. I just fully flowered one I am about to re veg.


Thanks B DUB
was thinking it might be normal but didnt know. these are clones cut at 3rd week of flower or so, they are now like 6weeks outa clone. i was thinking they would be reverting back normal by now. was an experiment as i had never done it. ill let them run their course and see how they do. do re vegged clones do anything different than regular clones other than extensive branching? with this strain branching extreme branching seems its regular trait, if thats the only benefit i may just ben all but one and just watch it so ill know from experience.


----------



## 4tatude (May 19, 2011)

just a reminder​


----------



## las fingerez (May 20, 2011)

i quite like this one, a little easier to read


----------



## 4tatude (May 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i quite like this one, a little easier to read


thats a good one las, im used to reading the one i bumped but can see the ease of reading yours too.
hay you got a fav nute recipe or base you start with?


----------



## las fingerez (May 20, 2011)

yeah i'm a canna boy through and through. i think u can get it over there but its not as popular. i'm in coco so i use canna coco A+B as my base nutes throughout my whole schedual, theres no grow and bloom. i add canna N (27% nitrogen, 6.5% calcium and 3% magnesium) during veg and a little booster half way through 12.12. i add canna pk 13.14 for the last half of 12.12 to help with the flowering. i also give them a little dash of canna trace elements 2-3 weeks into 12.12 lol

pretty intensive but when u break it down its a fairly simple system


----------



## 4tatude (May 20, 2011)

las
i use botanicare so far, dont have the exp to know the difference other than the NPK needed. im sure they all have their medium they performe well in. i see the canna can do coco like yours and they have a hydro line too that looks like a good one. maby in the future.
i have found the botanacare to be easy to mix a batch and add other goodies like silica blast. great white, and h2o2 to name a couple. i have to add quite a bit of calmag to keep def out but could be strain. kinda like canna im sure, get the base right and supliment the low areas with an add on.
heres my complete line up in a tote. makes a nice neat package


----------



## 4tatude (May 20, 2011)

they seem to be enjoying the 600, gota giv a trim soon.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 20, 2011)

Lookin good and bushy bro. How are you liking the DWC buckets compared to last go?


----------



## 4tatude (May 20, 2011)

i find them easier to maintain ph and nute levels than my cooler res, i think its simply a vollume thing rather than set up.i have 30 gallons this way and only had 8 max on my old res. i highly recomend to any hydro people to set up the biggest vollume res you can. lott less maintenance...
the buckets are kinda awkard to move if full, i have an in line pump i can drain bucket in a jiffy into another and fill back up the same way. the fill/drain tube with ball valve makes it real easy. that way they are easy to move and do maintenance, swap around in tent or whatever. ive got another air pump on my work bench so i can take my time without stressing the girls when doing maintenance.
we had a power outage for 6 hours the other day and no problem, so i guess the oxygen saturation is good.
so far im happy with the project.


----------



## 4tatude (May 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good and bushy bro. How are you liking the DWC buckets compared to last go?


hay bc99!!
im loving them, was writing the post above when you ask, yea they are branching out great! gona give em a good trim this week, plan on virtical grow this time and want good air circulation. i think they have too much veg inside, so a trim is in short order


----------



## 4tatude (May 20, 2011)

Growing in soil is laid back so far. the growth has been great with the 50/50 chunkey perlte 707 mix. they are branching and height is good, no complaints. i plan on up potting into 20 gallon pots within the nexy couple weeks using the same mix.
they are in 3 gallon pots now


----------



## billcollector99 (May 20, 2011)

Looks like some monster-cropping going on  I had a lady look just like that


----------



## billcollector99 (May 20, 2011)

4tatude said:


> Growing in soil is laid back so far. the growth has been great with the 50/50 chunkey perlte 707 mix. they are branching and height is good, no complaints. i plan on up potting into 20 gallon pots within the nexy couple weeks using the same mix.
> they are in 3 gallon pots now
> View attachment 1610608


20 Gallons???? Holy crap how you gonna move them???


----------



## 4tatude (May 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> 20 Gallons???? Holy crap how you gonna move them???


LOL ive got a dolly to move them around with, im only gona do 2 in big pots, maby ill not quite go 20.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 21, 2011)

4tatude said:


> LOL ive got a dolly to move them around with, im only gona do 2 in big pots, maby ill not quite go 20.


If you use a smart pot, or airpot, you can go smaller and get alot more growth in a smaller container. Might help with watering, soil cost, etc...


----------



## 4tatude (May 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Looks like some monster-cropping going on  I had a lady look just like that


so thats what its called hu, these in the bubbler werent flowered before clone but are showing signs like they were. ive got the flowered clones in soil mix and they look just like your sour og, all hormonal n shit lmao. how big was she when you floweres her?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 21, 2011)

That pic was about 2 weeks into flowering. I put her outside to finish in the greenhouse, during the winter, and i ended up with a small yield due to lack of light, and horrible temps.

Just outta curiosity, how far are you from say the border>


----------



## 4tatude (May 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> If you use a smart pot, or airpot, you can go smaller and get alot more growth in a smaller container. Might help with watering, soil cost, etc...


was just reading where someone drilled like 2in holes all over pot n lined it with landscape fabric, said it was very simular to smart pot n the black plastic was strong and made moving easy. kinda had that in mind. i want to see if i can get these 2 to tree size by fall. they have already been outside 3 weeks or so, but as you know its been cold so growth has slowed.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 21, 2011)

4tatude said:


> was just reading where someone drilled like 2in holes all over pot n lined it with landscape fabric, said it was very simular to smart pot n the black plastic was strong and made moving easy. kinda had that in mind. i want to see if i can get these 2 to tree size by fall. they have already been outside 3 weeks or so, but as you know its been cold so growth has slowed.


Ive seen plants top 8 ft easily in a 10gal fabric pot


----------



## 4tatude (May 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Ive seen plants top 8 ft easily in a 10gal fabric pot


that would be a tree ok, i just wanted a 6 footer lol i can imagine the difference in a 8 footer. ill check out how the holes work out, may be a winner. ill have to flower mine inside or build a greenhouse so smell can be controlled. im legal but dont want neighbor bullshit if i can avoid it. green house would solve the rain problem too, i know it will rain in october for sure. would hate to loose a tree to bud rott. i can see a hoop house in my future lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 21, 2011)

4tatude said:


> that would be a tree ok, i just wanted a 6 footer lol i can imagine the difference in a 8 footer. ill check out how the holes work out, may be a winner. ill have to flower mine inside or build a greenhouse so smell can be controlled. im legal but dont want neighbor bullshit if i can avoid it. green house would solve the rain problem too, i know it will rain in october for sure. would hate to loose a tree to bud rott. i can see a hoop house in my future lol


down here outdoor grows HAVE to be done in a GH to be considered legal.


----------



## 4tatude (May 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> down here outdoor grows HAVE to be done in a GH to be considered legal.


could be that way here really havent looked at it, ill do some looking, got the perfect place for one anyway. was on the to do list may just make me do it earlier rather than later.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 21, 2011)

4tatude said:


> could be that way here really havent looked at it, ill do some looking, got the perfect place for one anyway. was on the to do list may just make me do it earlier rather than later.


if u do a green house grow u better do a journal. its fun watrchin u work.


----------



## 4tatude (May 21, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> if u do a green house grow u better do a journal. its fun watrchin u work.


lol its just all fun mongo... u musta finished up hu? its like hunting big game, once its down the funs over n the work begins. 
i have fun watchin others work too lmao


----------



## billcollector99 (May 21, 2011)

4tatude said:


> could be that way here really havent looked at it, ill do some looking, got the perfect place for one anyway. was on the to do list may just make me do it earlier rather than later.


Just thought i would give you a heads up. I think it is different by county though.


----------



## 4tatude (May 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Just thought i would give you a heads up. I think it is different by county though.


much appreciated bill
say how does one get a avater posted, looks like i need a pic of something, hell i have never done one


----------



## B DUB (May 21, 2011)

4tatude said:


> much appreciated bill
> say how does one get a avater posted, looks like i need a pic of something, hell i have never done one


 
Its under your profile. Next to signature i believe.


----------



## 4tatude (May 21, 2011)

B DUB said:


> Its under your profile. Next to signature i believe.


got it thanks B DUB


----------



## 4tatude (May 22, 2011)

so i took and drilled multiple 2-3/4" holes through the pot. im sewing some breathable weed controll fabric to line the pot. with the structure of the pot i wont have to relie on the cloth to hold the volume of soil i need and will make transporting with a dolly much easier.

what do you guys think?


----------



## 4tatude (May 22, 2011)

growing in close quarters requires good air circulation in my environment. trimmed most of the lower growth and set the stage for some good structure with multiple branches with agressive growth. these plants stretch hard in flower, it leaves the lower growth useless. im not looking for popcorn, got enough lol



The girls letting their hair be blown


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

haha good darts i thought airpots where for coco and soil but i'll be interested 2 see how this pans out


----------



## 4tatude (May 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha good darts i thought airpots where for coco and soil but i'll be interested 2 see how this pans out


i dont know either las, figured id try something new. i keep hearing all the rave re smart pots/air pots so wtf cant hurt lol.
gona give the plant another week or so n pot up, ill post up results now n then.


----------



## 4tatude (May 24, 2011)

So last night i was doing a res change n somehow knocked the carbon scrubber down and just smashed #1, im not talking bent im talking smashed.i remembered someone else doing the same but only a couple of limbs and duct taping them back n doing fine. so i got out some of the green tape they use in the vinyards and tied everything up using a good support. 24hrs later just one small branch is dried up, the rest of the plant looks like nothing happened.
im amazed at the resiliance of these plants!!!


----------



## 4tatude (May 24, 2011)

The line up just before the crash, good growth, and plenty of strong branches for flower. im figuring another couple weeks in veg, well see...
The #4 front left is the plant i had in soil when the vecuume got away from me lol. she has made the transition back to hydro nicely. a little smaller than the rest but catching up.


----------



## las fingerez (May 25, 2011)

hahaha oooppps  she'll be right bro  i dropped my fan on my lemon scrog last week but i bet u didnt notice in the pics (if u see my update?) 

looking nice and healthy


----------



## 4tatude (May 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hahaha oooppps  she'll be right bro  i dropped my fan on my lemon scrog last week but i bet u didnt notice in the pics (if u see my update?)
> 
> looking nice and healthy


you would never know it las
you know i keep a close eye on you mate  wouldnt miss the updates for nothing... remember im a lurker over there lmao


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 2, 2011)

nice healthy stack of roots, healthy plants too.
workin on a little bondage 
pics soon...


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 2, 2011)

Trim and tie time, tent is full. looks like if i tie them down ill have room to finish them off.
the last pic is the dirt conversion plant, very close in size to her wet sisters.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 2, 2011)

took getting rough with a couple, lil buggers are strong. any way split a couple and broke a top. there still attached so they will be fine.
great overall bones with this grow. figure ill give the girls a few days to recover then flip.
i gained a solid foot of growing heighth doing this. may need it with these.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 2, 2011)

just busted off a bowl of some killer GDP. Its been a productive day, time to enjoy the fruits of my labor.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 3, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1629667View attachment 1629666View attachment 1629665View attachment 1629664
> 
> took getting rough with a couple, lil buggers are strong. any way split a couple and broke a top. there still attached so they will be fine.
> great overall bones with this grow. figure ill give the girls a few days to recover then flip.
> i gained a solid foot of growing heighth doing this. may need it with these.


I always break tops off and I always try different ways but what i found that works best is to do all you LSTing and Sup Crop right as soon the lights come on, its easier for some odd reason. Give it a try next time and see if its easier to bend, tie or Sup Crop. I prolly wont even recognize those plants in a week cause their growth is going to be insane now...big bushes coming your way bro! Good shit man, keep up the good work.

Post#362: Now thats Root Porn bro!!!! VERY NICE!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 4, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I always break tops off and I always try different ways but what i found that works best is to do all you LSTing and Sup Crop right as soon the lights come on, its easier for some odd reason. Give it a try next time and see if its easier to bend, tie or Sup Crop. I prolly wont even recognize those plants in a week cause their growth is going to be insane now...big bushes coming your way bro! Good shit man, keep up the good work.
> 
> Post#362: Now thats Root Porn bro!!!! VERY NICE!!!
> 
> ...


yea they will be fine i just did a res change n ready for flip tonight. these are going to be big all right, all the plants have huge root systems n plenty of strong branching.
ill post pics in a sec to show how fast they recover. 
thanksa for the compliments bro, your kikin some mean shit yourself, i been keepin up lol


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 4, 2011)

I THINK THEY ARE READY!!! 
cant wait to see how these bitches blow up, should be interesting the way these wild child plants explode. i see a tent bursting at the seams in the near future.
this is 24 hours after tieing down, alreadylooking to the light lol



KEEPING THE ENVIRONMENT IN CHECK


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 4, 2011)

Very tight and clean set up bro, I can see you put a lot of hard work into your garden. Beautiful canopy going across all your plants, your girls are about to EXPLODE NOW!!! Cant wait to see how they stretch. How long are the flowering times on them? Good work bro!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 4, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Very tight and clean set up bro, I can see you put a lot of hard work into your garden. Beautiful canopy going across all your plants, your girls are about to EXPLODE NOW!!! Cant wait to see how they stretch. How long are the flowering times on them? Good work bro!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


thanks bkb the love n time is showing 
supposed to be ready in 60 days, but this pheno runs a little longer. im looking to run between 65 to 70 days for some serious body high.
at 60 days the cut is racy with a mild body,milky no amber. i figure another 5 to 10 days will bring out the amber real nice. we will see lol
the stretch is big, these plants were all heafty and 2ft high before tieing back to about a foot. im expecting 30inches of stretch within 20 days, then a couple more inches real slow by week 4.week 6 through 9 sees some serious bud weight developing. hoping i dont have heighth issues.
this is a hungry strain and wants high nutes, couldnt get it enough last run as the other cut was too sensative n couldnt stand the high ppms leaving this cut hungry. another reason im liking this bucket shit, can run multiple strains and feed acordingly. something im unable to do with the aero unit, access n the individual attention is much easier this way.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 5, 2011)

Woops, sorry for taking so long to look at your journal. Very nice. Everything looks super clean.

Now there's a trainer after my own heart. Yeah, you gotta get tough with those girls especially in hydro under hid. You've done a nice job at combating height proactively. You're gonna have a nice low, full canopy. Way to flower. Can hardly wait to see. Props.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Woops, sorry for taking so long to look at your journal. Very nice. Everything looks super clean.
> 
> Now there's a trainer after my own heart. Yeah, you gotta get tough with those girls especially in hydro under hid. You've done a nice job at combating height proactively. You're gonna have a nice low, full canopy. Way to flower. Can hardly wait to see. Props.


Thanks Lordjin
if i get anything close to your diablo grow you got going ill be estatic lol, stop in anytime and feel free to critique, nothing like a knowing eye...


----------



## lordjin (Jun 5, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1629624View attachment 1629623
> nice healthy stack of roots, healthy plants too.
> workin on a little bondage
> pics soon...


Man, you got some serious 'radishing' going on there. That looks like fuckin' ginseng. Way to go.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Man, you got some serious 'radishing' going on there. That looks like fuckin' ginseng. Way to go.


lmao it may be, i get a hard on every time i peek at those twisted roots. when its done ill grate n put on a salad 
by the way they all have huge roots just like that


----------



## lordjin (Jun 5, 2011)

4tatude said:


> lmao it may be, i get a hard on every time i peek at those twisted roots. when its done ill grate n put on a salad
> by the way they all have huge roots just like that


Roots are key. Sometimes I wonder how people can grow without being able to see plant top to bottom.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 6, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Roots are key. Sometimes I wonder how people can grow without being able to see plant top to bottom.


once u've taken an airpot off after harvest u'll have a bit more faith in what u cant see.... 

knowlage and experience helps


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 6, 2011)

hay las
good to see ya bro, got some great things happening for you across the pond!!! i been following close. loving that tent, im trying to replicate it lol. almost hiding the floor n just popped them off on 12/12. 

i too have a hard time (seeing) roots in soil, tho im learning. ill post a couple soil pics for all of you.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 6, 2011)

all 6 were cloned from same plant. left to right cloned just before flower, cloned 2 weeks into flower, n cloned 3 weeks into flower.

the hormonal difference is striking. the 2 week cuts are hormonal but with good growth, the 3 week is just weard. everything is growing strange.

ive had these outside for a month, they are showing signs of flower.
note to self... outside needs added light till june in cali lol
im just going to keep on keeping on and let them re veg or whatever they do n keep on growing. guess the 3 week plants is like a re re veg lol


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 6, 2011)

This is the new 1st night of flower. when you start flower you need to change the timer, lol well i didnt till tonight. must be baking the brain a little bit too much lately.
so any way heres day 1. i like the look of this already


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 6, 2011)

thats a real nice canopy! great start for the first day of flower.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 7, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1636786View attachment 1636784View attachment 1636785
> 
> all 6 were cloned from same plant. left to right cloned just before flower, cloned 2 weeks into flower, n cloned 3 weeks into flower.
> 
> ...


They are going to shoot out some weird leaves and shit, its just got to re-veg, I am sure once the clones you clipped at 3 weeks of Flowering will eventually dominate all others when it starts to get back on a stable veg time. I believe its called "Monster Cropping" Just hang tight with those clones and you will see how they EXPLODE!

Peace

BKB


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

4tatude said:


> hay las
> good to see ya bro, got some great things happening for you across the pond!!! i been following close. loving that tent, im trying to replicate it lol. almost hiding the floor n just popped them off on 12/12.
> 
> i too have a hard time (seeing) roots in soil, tho im learning. ill post a couple soil pics for all of you.


if the top is good then the bottom should follow suit (and vise virsa), shame its not the same with the human ladies hey 

and thanks bro


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 7, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> thats a real nice canopy! great start for the first day of flower.


Thanks mongo!!!!
glad you stopped in brother, i got your pm just have to ask you a Q. how do i get to see those, you dont have a link n im tech challanged n dont know how to find.can you pm me a link so i can see them? has this rain been a bother to you? im so ready for summer to start


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> if the top is good then the bottom should follow suit (and vise virsa), shame its not the same with the human ladies hey
> 
> and thanks bro


 hahaha isnt that the truth
pulling up to a stop sign the other day n a chick was walking down sidewalk, had a arse to die for, when she crossed in front of me i almost made the sign of the cross n im not religious lmao this chick was double ugly in the face. 
im a firm believer that pritty aint always functional but man id have to be blind for that... just stay bent over biotch n dont look back lmao


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 7, 2011)

Skribed man for some reason it wouldnt let me open the link on ur sig anyway here now plants look real nice and healthy nice and uniform too!


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 7, 2011)

glad to have ya dlooo8
wonder why the link is sticking, oh well your here so welcome. chime in or post as you like, this is my ongoing journal and comments, questions, and recomendations are welcome. debates are encougaged. share or glean knolidge, do whatever you want except enter with a black heart.
looking forward to your participation, dont be shy were all friends here bro...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 7, 2011)

Will do man got some dank in there GDP the she-ite. And I think the link wasn't workin cause I've been on the phone anyway IDK thanks for haveing me. Subbed


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

4tatude said:


> glad to have ya dlooo8
> wonder why the link is sticking, oh well your here so welcome. chime in or post as you like, this is my ongoing journal and comments, questions, and recomendations are welcome. debates are encougaged. share or glean knolidge, do whatever you want except enter with a black heart.
> looking forward to your participation, dont be shy were all friends here bro...


well said brother 


welcome onthedl0008 i know its not my thread to be welcoming but i'm really feeling ur good vibes bro


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> well said brother
> 
> 
> welcome onthedl0008 i know its not my thread to be welcoming but i'm really feeling ur good vibes bro


las
im a lot like you just minding my manors, where im from manors are still tought. starting at an early age lol
and brother its as much your thread as mine, your welcome to welcome, invite, debate, even yack a little smack long as it comes from a good place. no room in my world for drama


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 8, 2011)

4tatude said:


> Thanks mongo!!!!
> glad you stopped in brother, i got your pm just have to ask you a Q. how do i get to see those, you dont have a link n im tech challanged n dont know how to find.can you pm me a link so i can see them? has this rain been a bother to you? im so ready for summer to start


i can post them here if u want to see them.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 8, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> i can post them here if u want to see them.


hell yea brother post those lovley ladies so we can all enjoy, you know im tech challanged, cant pour piss out of a boot with the directions writen on the heal lmao make it easy for the old man


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 8, 2011)

this is the og im working with.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 8, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 1639589View attachment 1639588View attachment 1639590
> 
> this is the og im working with.


 thats sweet!!! love the frosting on that bud. i just dropped my glass n popped the bowl off, sucks. i just broke out an old retired bone to take its place, forgot how well i liked it lol. those look like som nice dense nugs, love the finish on that caddy!!!
i can see my veg box with some of those in it  what cut is that one in particular do you know


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 8, 2011)

og kush. the real deal. some a bowl before work, works best for me. some some at lunch break works even better. smoke some gdp in the evening you got life by the balls.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 8, 2011)

heard some og has potential for pm. im running the last run of this wild child cause pm its in the plant. doing a preventative maint till harvest, dont want to experience another pm crises. im keeping these ladies high n clean with plenty of vent. hate to loose it but noth worth the hassle,shame cause its easy to work with other than that. hows the og for manipulating the structure of the plant?


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 8, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> og kush. the real deal. some a bowl before work, works best for me. some some at lunch break works even better. smoke some gdp in the evening you got life by the balls.


lol got the evening covered with the GDP its what puts me to bed, but a good day smoke might let me get something done around here lmao


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 8, 2011)

og kush will mold. u have to stay on those girls. green light neem in veg every 7 days. plent of air movement. all my moms have been eagle 20. imo the best fungicide around.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 8, 2011)

does the 20me on the moms kill it in the plant? guess not if you are neeming. ive been using a neem product with good luck, its garden safefungicide 3. seems to work. i just did another good trim on my girls. exercising my controlling tendencies  ill do 2 more applications n finish the last 30days clean. how close your og stay trimmed?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 8, 2011)

not sure what you mean by stay trimmed.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 8, 2011)

humm lost that post to the black hole lol does the 20 kill it in the moms? i use a neem solution too garden safe fungicide3 , controlls mites and white flies too.
ill check out the 20em, where did u get it?


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 8, 2011)

extra limbing, excess leaf veg crap. well with pm issues i consider it crap. lota people frown on trimming veg off i have to, but im a carefull pruner and do so with an end in mind not just randomly


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 8, 2011)

u can get eagle 20 at alot of hydro shops. once used u will never see pm again.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 8, 2011)

humm then i might go get a cut or two of my wild child n save the pheno. guess i could get some off the girls outside, but the ones in tent are very stable, the outdoor cuts have flowered, and or are in short flower now as its just now time here to set out without added light. thet have been outside a month with no light or protection.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 12, 2011)

so today i took some of the finished wild child to the local despensary, it was identified as sour diesel!! so now i know what my tent is full of. iknew it was way different than the gdp but had no reference or anyone to ask.
the sample i was shown was identical. very nice people, i was told if i had any questions they would be glad to help. also said they would buy any extra meds i had. as a first time grower this was very encouraging news.


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 12, 2011)

4tatude said:


> so today i took some of the finished wild child to the local despensary, it was identified as sour diesel!! so now i know what my tent is full of. iknew it was way different than the gdp but had no reference or anyone to ask.
> the sample i was shown was identical. very nice people, i was told if i had any questions they would be glad to help. also said they would buy any extra meds i had. as a first time grower this was very encouraging news.


Damn bro thats a efin good thing.....Sour D rocks bro!!!! Congrats!!! Keep up the DANK WORK!!!!! You can always send me some extra if you like...LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 12, 2011)

getting near the end of first week of flower, gave the girls a good trim, re adjusted some restraints, rotated them around, topped off the nutes, and kicked the 600 on.
my understanding is sour diesel is an 11 week strand, wow that sounds like forever.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 13, 2011)

besides the usual assortment of tools


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 13, 2011)

4tatude said:


> besides the usual assortment of tools
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645930



need any handy work doing i'm ur man (i'm shit at DIY though hahaha )


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 13, 2011)

4tatude said:


> besides the usual assortment of tools
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645930


Those are tools I can work with for sure!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 13, 2011)

Good stuff man


----------



## Mineralz (Jun 13, 2011)

Good shiz 4tatude! Seen your pics on another thread. Came to show some <3 and sub up  We're waiting on our 600watter to get here and were thinkin of doin 6 plants. Anxious to watch this one for surez


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 13, 2011)

welcome mineralz
im not real great at this yet but im learning, better yet got some really good people helping me along. feel free to post your girls on here n comment along the way.
what strain are you running n in how big of an area?

edit ok i just read a little of your journal, nice work bro!!!
the 600 will kick those into the heavy weight devision 
ill read up asap


----------



## Mineralz (Jun 13, 2011)

Supz 4t. Right now we're running a 400w HPS over 3 plants. The big one in the middle is a Royal Hash and the other 2 are mystery-strains. They're in the DIY chamber we made for flowering now which is where the new 600w light will go when it gets here. It measures 7' wide x 2.5' deep x 6.5' tall and there's also a screen built in as well. We were just thinkin of doing 6 plants and keepin em smaller next round. This is our 1st attempt at growing so we're still learning as well. Dont wanna hijack anymore of your thread man, but thanx for the reply and i'll check back for surez  The grow is in the signature


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 13, 2011)

minerals
your not hijacking, how the hell can you hijack when your invited  heck you can post those little ladies on here any time 
im always interested in a little bud porn... mine are slow now so nothing exciting other than the experience for me
soon the show will start n things will get interesting.
btw as stated when i scribed to your journal, great gardening brother!!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 14, 2011)

Right, left,center,front, overview.
use light n fan to orientate but thats it lol.
nice even canopy with wall to wall primary bud sites.
the show isnt in full swing but the band is tuning up.
Lasfingers once told me if you could see the floor your wasting space. ive taken that belief to heart. Thanks las...


View attachment 1648882


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 14, 2011)

The thing about growing is your always 3 or four grows ahead in your planning. well here is whats on the next schedualed tent meeting if i can keep them from becoming giants. GDP clones cut last of 3rd week flower. they are some funkey lookers but i see great potential. they smell so good. they smell like grape gum taste 
these are in a 707 soil, chunkey perlite mix 50/50


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 14, 2011)

REPRESENTING THE GREAT OUT DOORS... lol
had to bring the outdoor girls inside, contractors and inspectors here till friday.
luckey the veg chamber is empty at the present. just did fit them in.
perfect reason to imortalize the moment.


View attachment 1648913

NOTE: the outdoor plants are not located in my tent area, no worries there. dont want to bring in the wrath of the great outdoors into my protected babies. i did use my veg area but its portable and not connectd to the tent in any way. just had to string an extension cord for all to work


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking good 40dude, uh i mean 4tatude  

I cant wait for them ladies to start their firework show


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Looking good 40dude, uh i mean 4tatude
> 
> I cant wait for them ladies to start their firework show


lmao bill i wish i was a 40dude, would cut off more than a decade. i cant wait either, this round the tent should be popping at the seams by harvest time woot!!!!
you got some really dank ship going on over there, i been lurking lol. that red n cougar are the bomb bro!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 15, 2011)

4tatude said:


> lmao bill i wish i was a 40dude, would cut off more than a decade. i cant wait either, this round the tent should be popping at the seams by harvest time woot!!!!
> you got some really dank ship going on over there, i been lurking lol. that red n cougar are the bomb bro!!!


You need to come by and smoke some bud with me and Billcollector!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 15, 2011)

got plans on it bro... kinda in the throws of a construction project at the moment lmao, figured id slow down come fall n find an opening to do a little visiting of my brotherin down south


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 16, 2011)

saturday should finish up this phase of strangers crawling all around my home, will be a relief to just get back to working on things myself. having to keep my dogs kenneled inside, the outside plants missing these sunny days cause they are inside too, has added a whole new demention to the peace n tranquility i like to have. but alas i cant do it all, therefore services have to be let out. i figure a couple weeks before im ready for the next round. remodeling is not for the weak...


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 17, 2011)

4tatude said:


> saturday should finish up this phase of strangers crawling all around my home, will be a relief to just get back to working on things myself. having to keep my dogs kenneled inside, the outside plants missing these sunny days cause they are inside too, has added a whole new demention to the peace n tranquility i like to have. but alas i cant do it all, therefore services have to be let out. i figure a couple weeks before im ready for the next round. remodeling is not for the weak...


Remodeling = Headaches


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 17, 2011)

no shit!!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 17, 2011)

guess that didnt work lmao
needing a tutorial for dummies so i can post a pic im large size. got it one time forever ago n havent been able to since.
remember to make it simple lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 18, 2011)

half way there... i'll be back lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 18, 2011)

4tatude said:


> guess that didnt work lmao
> needing a tutorial for dummies so i can post a pic im large size. got it one time forever ago n havent been able to since.
> remember to make it simple lol



Is that where you live????


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 18, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Is that where you live????


wish i did bkb well at least a few months out of the year lol that is just above truckee @ 7400 ft elevation. its still under snow but thinning down nicely. i bear hunt in the area and its a special spot for me. thought id share it with everyone. i know its not bud porn but is a pritty pic... cant you just see yourself sitting there just finishing a fat j ?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 18, 2011)

bear hunt lmao so what cannon u use 2 take down a friggin bear lol or are ya a bear grylles type of guy and mud wrestle the fucker into submission???


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> bear hunt lmao so what cannon u use 2 take down a friggin bear lol or are ya a bear grylles type of guy and mud wrestle the fucker into submission???


i usually use a small willow switch to whip them into submission lmao. ive got several wheapons i like on bear. for long range ive a ruger 300mag bolt, sighted in at 300yrds tho thats a bit far for bear as they are tough ass animals. 200 yrds max for bruin. my favorite is an up close and personal chioce of bow n arrow. kinda scary sometimes but i keep a 44 auto on my hip when im slinging sticks just in case something goes wrong  im an avid outdoorsman n hunting has been a life long adventure. as a pup i remember riding the old mans shoulders when i couldnt keep up walking. have no memories of not hunting. guess u could say i was born into it


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 18, 2011)

*happy fathers day to all the fathers out there!!!!*

*and if your not n your father is alive be sure to wish him one, it means a lot to us dads...*


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 19, 2011)

4tatude said:


> *happy fathers day to all the fathers out there!!!!*
> 
> *and if your not n your father is alive be sure to wish him one, it means a lot to us dads...*


This is our weekend bro, Happy Father's Day!!!! I celebrated mine yesterday with Billcollector fam we went to the County Fair and I ate a Space Bar and was wasted off my ass!!! LOL but it was a awesome time and enjoyed the family time! I needed it!

That pic is awesome, I was going to say if thats your backyard, I am coming over cause I was to sleep out there in tents and get baked!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 21, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> This is our weekend bro, Happy Father's Day!!!! I celebrated mine yesterday with Billcollector fam we went to the County Fair and I ate a Space Bar and was wasted off my ass!!! LOL but it was a awesome time and enjoyed the family time! I needed it!
> 
> That pic is awesome, I was going to say if thats your backyard, I am coming over cause I was to sleep out there in tents and get baked!!!!!
> 
> ...


 thanks bkb it was a great day... talked to my kids n grand kids  told ya i was an old fart... anyway it was a great day.
you pack a tent n ill put you on the spot lol, gona have to wait a bit as its still unaccesable to that spot, but i can show you ahundred more just as awesome


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 21, 2011)

*HAPPY SUMMER SOLSTICE EVERYONE!!!*
from here on out its stretch n flower time for outdoors. i know there is veg time but its all down hill from here


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 22, 2011)

happy belated grandFATHER day to ya my bro 

pah summer solstice were on about 20 hours light here at the moment and even that light aint good enough to veg or for some auto flowers lol. can i come move in ur garage bro??? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yo slacker...

How bout some lady pics, lol


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 22, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> happy belated grandFATHER day to ya my bro
> 
> pah summer solstice were on about 20 hours light here at the moment and even that light aint good enough to veg or for some auto flowers lol. can i come move in ur garage bro??? lol


hell las you dont have to stay in the garage lol i can fix you up in the xtra bed room rite nicely lol. hummm 20 hrs daylight, id go crazy... just now getting great weather here. will be great till about 1st of november when our rains begin. will be nice till christmas or so then will set in n be downright ugly for 3 or 4 months. then we start all over lol


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yo slacker...
> 
> How bout some lady pics, lol


yea i know i been slacking in other areas as well bro lol, ill get around to posting some pics soon, nothing really poppin exciting yet just starting flowering, ill get something up soon, by this w/e i promise. they showing their lady parts


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 22, 2011)

You're killing it bru! Your shit looks really good and BKB and BC are right, you should visit. I'm still in need of kicking it with them too but got to chill with Bajafox before. He's a cool dude too and I'll be checking in with his grow too soon. I've been talking to him via text and shit but haven't checked out his grow in a bit.

I'll be chillin with a couple other 600 members on Sunday but have plans to head south again. PM me and let me know what area you're in so I can plan a trip to kick it with you for the day sometime. I'll be heading up to the bay area too at some point to stay with a pair of peeps that I met here on RIU. I was invited some time ago but got a job and got busy, as you know...


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 22, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> You're killing it bru! Your shit looks really good and BKB and BC are right, you should visit. I'm still in need of kicking it with them too but got to chill with Bajafox before. He's a cool dude too and I'll be checking in with his grow too soon. I've been talking to him via text and shit but haven't checked out his grow in a bit.
> 
> I'll be chillin with a couple other 600 members on Sunday but have plans to head south again. PM me and let me know what area you're in so I can plan a trip to kick it with you for the day sometime. I'll be heading up to the bay area too at some point to stay with a pair of peeps that I met here on RIU. I was invited some time ago but got a job and got busy, as you know...


dez good to have you drop in, glad things are good with you bro, sometimes busy is a good thing. ill pm you


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 22, 2011)

OK PEEPS HERE IS A LATE UPDATE LOL
im so fn busy latley ive only popped in a time or two in the night so ive been as billcollecter99 says SLACKIN... its not all that much happening, just showing flower but things need attention ive not given them. sometimes life happens lol

overall the girls are coming along, i think some attention would make them more robust but they are happy n healthy, what more could a dad ask for than a bunch of happy girls...

the stretch is starting n some girley parts showing up, ive kept the light close so stretch has been minimal but i dont think i can hold it much longer. last couple days im seeing some good growth. they are loaded with bud sites and so we will see some movement in the next couple weeks. ill do a better update next week guys i swear lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 25, 2011)

hey bro looking sweeet mate  how high is ur light from the girls? u air cooled? just curious bro as i cnat see it in the pics. i'm air cooled on my 600 and i'm about 18" away at any given time, i got the yoyo's so its easy to change the hight of the light.

nice and green though partner 



edit - have u thought about a MH bulb for veg and the 1st 2 weeks of 12.12 as it really helps with the strech, this is what i do myself mate.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

Looking good bro, thats gonna be one full ass tent here pretty soon!!! How is the branching on the ones that revegged?


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey bro looking sweeet mate  how high is ur light from the girls? u air cooled? just curious bro as i cnat see it in the pics. i'm air cooled on my 600 and i'm about 18" away at any given time, i got the yoyo's so its easy to change the hight of the light.
> 
> nice and green though partner
> 
> ...


las 
mine are on yoyo's too n i keep the light as close as possable. the hood i have gives good coverage n stays air cooled so i can keep it like 1 foot or so n get good results. i have it raised so i can snap a photo u know.
i cant do MH as my ballast is not switchable but ill keep that in mind so whan i get a switcher ill check it out. 
hope your having a great w/e m8te
thanks for the compliments, im looking to replicate your tent lol thats just sick...


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Looking good bro, thats gonna be one full ass tent here pretty soon!!! How is the branching on the ones that revegged?


bc99
thanks man i was thinking i overdid it this time lol the tent is busting at the seams already. i pulled the floor fan n put up a couple that attach to the tent frames. when i spread them out it just engulfed the area so im too full in my oppinion. i think 4 plants done this wasy would be perfect for the 4x4. already thinking of that in another run lol
the reveg plants branching is incredable. they are still doing some weard shit because i threw their ass out too early without additional light n they went to flowering again. just now getting some nice growth on them, its been cold here till last week or so.
i think the strain is a huge factor in re vegging for bushes. the GDP are almost deformed there is so much branching, whereas the sour diesel is looking killer jmo


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

I cant wait to see them in full force after the stretch 

I got something interesting over in my thread you might wanna check out


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 25, 2011)

fucking sour diesel? full tent? wow!
u might have to cut holes in the bottom of the tent around the buckets. so then the sour diesels will lift the tent off the ground when they get bigger.
god i luv sour d.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 25, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> fucking sour diesel? full tent? wow!
> u might have to cut holes in the bottom of the tent around the buckets. so then the sour diesels will lift the tent off the ground when they get bigger.
> god i luv sour d.


lmao, mongo i can just see that, im hoping i controll the stretch enough. i tied them down hard before flip so im hoping i got the heighth. the problem will be crouding in the 4x4, i been ruthlessly trimming the smaller bud sites in hopes of fewer, bigger buds. they just keep pumping them out... should slow down soon n just stretch n fill. gona be a beautifull site im sure.
oh the situation we talked about appears to be resolved, thanks a gazilloin. what about your delima? bout to get it worked through?


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 25, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I cant wait to see them in full force after the stretch
> 
> I got something interesting over in my thread you might wanna check out


yea im hoping for some spectacular results from this run. may have to install some kinda screen for support twards the end we'll see.
i was checkin out that weardo, let us know what it is. is 

how do you guys answer multiple questions in one post? i see it but never understood how its done


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 25, 2011)

glad to hear your situation is clearing up. mine seem to keep pilling up. had an a/c go bad, so i got a new one then installed it. then low and behold it leaks light. so now im building a cover for it. ill post the cover tonite.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 25, 2011)

4tatude im not trying to jack your thread, but i need your help, or any one of your friends here help. 
this is the new a/c and start to my cover.
probloms: when i put the face piece on the air commin out starts to heat up. how much clearence do i need ? 
it looks like i have to scrap this whole fucking project. fuck my life sucks. i have a fuckin light leat through my a/c for 2 fucking hours till it gets dark.
please help.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 25, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 1664359View attachment 1664358
> 
> 4tatude im not trying to jack your thread, but i need your help, or any one of your friends here help.
> this is the new a/c and start to my cover.
> ...


looks lik thats enough room, you cant put a bottom on it but should be ok without it. just put a back on it. is that what you did?
edit 1 spray/expanding foam might do the trick
edit 2 put back on n point fan to circ air till you can fab/ figure somethin out


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks for the compliments mate, its mainly down to the strains why it looks like that  i'm binning (trashing) the tent when the girls that are in it come down, its had its time and starting to get wear and tear damage but i'm deff buying another secret jardin tent  they dont do the 1m x 1m any more so i'm gettin the 1.2 x 1.2 (4ft x 4ft) its only about 8 inches bigger (oh er misses lmao)  this will also get rid of my wilt/mold/fungus shit i delt with recently. bicarbonate of soda worked for what ever it was but 2 desert spoons in 1/2 gallon (2L) was a little to much and i burnt the girls a little on the edges but they bounced back and so sign of infection yet, gonna give them another blast a bit weaker before putting them into there new home 

glad ur well mate cant wait for the real fun to begin in a couple of weeks


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 26, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks for the compliments mate, its mainly down to the strains why it looks like that  i'm binning (trashing) the tent when the girls that are in it come down, its had its time and starting to get wear and tear damage but i'm deff buying another secret jardin tent  they dont do the 1m x 1m any more so i'm gettin the 1.2 x 1.2 (4ft x 4ft) its only about 8 inches bigger (oh er misses lmao)  this will also get rid of my wilt/mold/fungus shit i delt with recently. bicarbonate of soda worked for what ever it was but 2 desert spoons in 1/2 gallon (2L) was a little to much and i burnt the girls a little on the edges but they bounced back and so sign of infection yet, gonna give them another blast a bit weaker before putting them into there new home
> 
> glad ur well mate cant wait for the real fun to begin in a couple of weeks


las im sure you'l be happy with tht 1.2x1.2. its what i have n find it too small lmao
the mold/fungus crap is def no fun, remember the ordeal i had? ill pm you re: some info on that.
nyway glad your keeping it at bay n hope the new bus stop doesnt keep you awake


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Looking good bro, thats gonna be one full ass tent here pretty soon!!! How is the branching on the ones that revegged?


quite a lot of branching on the s diesel, the GDP it one big wad of branch, you cant even see the trunk. the GDP is short n round looking whereas the sd is growing good heigth now


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

Im worried about that GDP, I would keep a close eye where it is all jammed together


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 26, 2011)

the 1st pic is 2 weeks ago n i potted the left plant upthat same day. the 2nd pic was today, just before potting up #2
The difference a couple weeks make with a pot up. i potted up the other today. we;ll see what changes take place over the next couple.

these were cut 2nd week of flower, cloned, and re vegged.then i set them out without added light in may n they started flowering again. just now straightening up growth. this would not be something id do for fast results... its just to see how they react to the changes n what results from them.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Im worried about that GDP, I would keep a close eye where it is all jammed together


you mean hermie or diesese? what should i be looking for?
edit the whole plant it just one massive limbage if thats a word lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2011)

4tatude said:


> you mean hermie or diesese? what should i be looking for?
> edit the whole plant it just one massive limbage if thats a word lol


I should have phrased that differently, are they flowering now, or did they revert back to veg?


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I should have phrased that differently, are they flowering now, or did they revert back to veg?


lol little of both. put out n they started flowering again, now that the days r longer theyr going back to veg. they have had a hard row n wouldnt be supprised if they didnt hermie due to being so stressed. i mean how many times can you reveg before it doesnt know what to do lol?


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 27, 2011)

HATE HOW I CANT SOMETIMES ORGANIZE AFTER UPLOADING!!!!
any way heres some progress shots with the bottom light pic being today. illhave to get better at this picture shit,

ok so im calling curtain time everyone, lets see what entertainment the show brings 







View attachment 1666297


----------



## bekindbud (Jun 27, 2011)

ahhhh front seat!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome Tude those ladies are rockkin man. Good job. Thought id pop in and let ya know I got a cut of the GDP like I was hopeing man can't wait! Ur girls are looking all niice n lovely and lush bro!


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 1, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Awesome Tude those ladies are rockkin man. Good job. Thought id pop in and let ya know I got a cut of the GDP like I was hopeing man can't wait! Ur girls are looking all niice n lovely and lush bro!


thanks brother, ego stroking is encouraged here lmao. no really thanks...
glad you got your GDP, i love the smell of gdp, like a ripe fruit bowl mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
they are a little slow on the growth side n need more vegging in my oppinion to be productive. im not talkimg size im saying time to get them to their optimem size.
ive a coyuple ive revegged n they are just sitting n getting more round but not eally bigger you know?
lush may not reallt describe them imo cause of how severe iv pruned, but ill be happy with healthy. n healthy they are, thanks bro


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 1, 2011)

LEFT RIGHT N HEAD ON
so im very happy so far with how the diesel is behaving. its day 225 or so of flower n the canopy has maintained a low profile since being lst'd n s/cropped whenever it broke. with great light penetration providing the forming flowers plenty of energy to do their thing. ive pruned heavily due to their cramped quarters, n the pm issues they had prior. looks about right for the time what do you guys think??


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2011)

LoLz I'm serious u got a real nice grow goin on in here plants look well kept healthy grow just overall looks clean and well organized gotta love that shit its real hard to tame a jungle like that haha. But yea man GDP is one of my all time faves sends ya soaring but will put ya to sleep quick like and that's what I'm wanting. Its just a cherry on top they end up looking so nice and it does taste just like fruity pebbles to me. My dad had some GDP going back in the day. We drove all the way across country to get the cut. But from what I remember it was a very healthy plant. Very manageable easy to keep up on just overall can't remember anything bad about it. It was a good producer as well if I remember correctly. And yessir soon as the pad gets filled I'm gonna be doing nothing vegging some seriously big plants so I'm gonna try n get all I can off them. Doing monsters now cause of my plant restrictions! Alrite 4T thanks for the kind words man ill def be keepin up on this for sure man happy growing. Peace


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1672148View attachment 1672147View attachment 1672146
> 
> LEFT RIGHT N HEAD ON
> so im very happy so far with how the diesel is behaving. its day 225 or so of flower n the canopy has maintained a low profile since being lst'd n s/cropped whenever it broke. with great light penetration providing the forming flowers plenty of energy to do their thing. ive pruned heavily due to their cramped quarters, n the pm issues they had prior. looks about right for the time what do you guys think??


Honestly looks like u sit in there and manicure those things like your very maticulate and need things in order. I love it man its real easy to let these weeds get outta shape man but u got them whooped into compliance lol. Awesome bro. Do your nuggz on the diesel end up real heavy very dense and just remind u of pine cones? I'm real sure I'm chaseing a SourD pheno I gotta get ahold of my beans! I know he's in there n he's throwing some real special genetics for me here and there! Good stuff bro.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 1, 2011)

showing how the bones of the grow were shaped...only 1 limb was lost with this wresteling match. these girls popped right back from this abuse n was thrown into flower shortley after


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 1, 2011)

SOME NICE, SOME SO SO, SOME SHITTY LOL
isnt that how life is? 
me thinking ill take a photography class, along with a pc class.

heres some early puberty shots for the young of heart lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 1, 2011)

sour d. yummy.....


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 1, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Honestly looks like u sit in there and manicure those things like your very maticulate and need things in order. I love it man its real easy to let these weeds get outta shape man but u got them whooped into compliance lol. Awesome bro. Do your nuggz on the diesel end up real heavy very dense and just remind u of pine cones? I'm real sure I'm chaseing a SourD pheno I gotta get ahold of my beans! I know he's in there n he's throwing some real special genetics for me here and there! Good stuff bro.


thanks onthedlooo8
i do need things in order, touch of ocd i suppose lol funny how other areas of my life i could care less about order. i have been grooming these along, i pull them all out 1 time per week n inspect the plant real good n place back in tent. usually i rotate them in the tent but at this point i think rotation is over n they will remain i their designated spot. every two weeks ive pulled them all out n cleaned the tent with 10% bleach solution n did a neem oil solution spray on plants. planning on one more cleaning n spray then ill let them finish up without any further action other than nute maintenance.
thanks for the good vibes bro its appreciated peace


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 1, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> sour d. yummy.....


whats up mongo!!!
glad you got your leak stopped up lol 
yummy is right!!! i love the changes at this point. cant wait till some nice fat nugs show up, thats when it gets yummy to me. hows everything with your girls? they settling in good?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 1, 2011)

4tatude said:


> whats up mongo!!!
> glad you got your leak stopped up lol
> yummy is right!!! i love the changes at this point. cant wait till some nice fat nugs show up, thats when it gets yummy to me. hows everything with your girls? they settling in good?


yes,girls are doing good. week 2 of flower starts sunday. 
your going to smell like sour diesel soon. lucky man, i miss that smell.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 1, 2011)

when the outside girls get straightened out ill get you some cuts n trade ya for some o yours. this is a good phino i think, it does require some maintenance but worth it imo. this run should give a good idea of its capabilities. im very pleased with taste, n high but want a good producer thats easy. guess thats an oxymoron, even this one is not easy but you know what i mean lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 2, 2011)

Shit I want a cut too please.....


----------



## Mineralz (Jul 2, 2011)

Supz 4t  Thanx for posting those pics of the LST'ing. Always nice to see up-close pics of the upper/lower canopies! I especially love the way they recovered as well! Upper canopy looks really good man. Good shades of green and they seem to be loving yur setup. If I couldnt find a way to get a screen in my tent for next round then I was gonna LST the shiz outta them like you did so props for the visual help Thanx for swingin by and seeing my ladiez. They say thanx! More pics up soon...cant fn wait man....the home stretch is a fuckin BEEEEEAST to wait on!! lulz


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 2, 2011)

*bluberry posted a nice diagram re scrog i wasnted to share*

*This is for any of you that are not understanding how the Scrog works.*
*Pull the stem under and push up thru the furthest hole. Repeat process*
*You do not want to weave the stem thru the screen. Simply pull and push from under.*
*This will result in the plant spreading like wild fire and taking over the screen.*
*Training the plant to the screen as opposed to using the screen merely for support. *
*Merely supporting the plant with the screen is not considered a Scrog.*





humm.. didnt copy diagram. tried to copy n paste just pic but that didnt work either. maby bluberry will post the whole thing for me.
​


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 2, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Shit I want a cut too please.....


lol you got it bkb


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 2, 2011)

*Here ya go 4tatude!!*

*This is for any of you that are not understanding how the Scrog works.*
*Pull the stem under and push up thru the furthest hole. Repeat process*
*You do not want to weave the stem thru the screen. Simply pull and push from under.*
*This will result in the plant spreading like wild fire and taking over the screen.*
*Training the plant to the screen as opposed to using the screen merely for support. *
*Merely supporting the plant with the screen is not considered a Scrog.*


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 2, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Here ya go 4tatude!!*
> 
> *This is for any of you that are not understanding how the Scrog works.*
> *Pull the stem under and push up thru the furthest hole. Repeat process*
> ...


thanks bro, couldent get it to show.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 3, 2011)

isnt it satisfieing when a grow goes well? i may be jinksing myself but the satisfaction level is high with this run. no real suprises n healthy ladies showing their stuff.
im keeping them in their sweet spot @ 1100ppms n ph @ 5.9. i did res change last sunday n only checked levels since. they are drinking 1 gallon every 6 days n the ppm n ph is stable the whole time. i just mixed a batch of same n topped off. ill do another change next sunday, thats every 2 weeks.
bud sites are healthy n productive. there is a little frost showing now so its getting exciting here lol. the plants seem to love the dwc n have no issues with it.

temps in tent 75 lights on 66 lights off
res temps stay about 68
air cooled 600watts @ 10-12" away
botanicare nutes @ 1100ppm
ph stable @5.9

very happy with progress to this point.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 3, 2011)

Very nice 4T jus reading that post let's me know u got those girls totally on point and dialed in sounds like ur a lion rite now just stalking its prey getting bored! How nice that is! Its hard for me to not help myself to starting all kinds of other projects bein all settled in like u r at this point which then in turn becomes too much and overwhelming! Haha real nice man. Our grows are real similar rite now. Mines goin just as slow rite now its just the way they start I know this for the strain but still lol just wanna start beating nuggz into them right now lol. Alrite man just thought id pop in n show some grow love. Put some lil ass nugg pix in my j yesterday if u wanna peep them out. Good work sir on POINT!


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 3, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Very nice 4T jus reading that post let's me know u got those girls totally on point and dialed in sounds like ur a lion rite now just stalking its prey getting bored! How nice that is! Its hard for me to not help myself to starting all kinds of other projects bein all settled in like u r at this point which then in turn becomes too much and overwhelming! Haha real nice man. Our grows are real similar rite now. Mines goin just as slow rite now its just the way they start I know this for the strain but still lol just wanna start beating nuggz into them right now lol. Alrite man just thought id pop in n show some grow love. Put some lil ass nugg pix in my j yesterday if u wanna peep them out. Good work sir on POINT!


onthedl0008 so right, glad i got many other things to keep me busy, seems like if i just let them be they grow themselves. if i get to tweaking things or pushing the envilope they go to hell in a handbasket. kinda boring right now but im all for that lmao, way better than chasing ph n nute problems cause im seeking that magical gram. was just looking at your girls, they are very much alike. love the healthy leaf structure on your girls. always amazed how people look but dont see. iv been guilty but now i look at the little things close, then see the biggerpicture.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol yea ur right man most of the time its hardest to just leave well enuff alone! And thanks again for stopping by the grow man its real cool we have such similar grows look forward to ur insight as well as input as things proceed. Thanks for the kind words 4t much apprechiated!


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 3, 2011)

4tatude is the biz-nass, lol. keep it up bru, you're kicking arse.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 3, 2011)

4tatude said:


> isnt it satisfieing when a grow goes well? i may be jinksing myself but the satisfaction level is high with this run. no real suprises n healthy ladies showing their stuff.
> im keeping them in their sweet spot @ 1100ppms n ph @ 5.9. i did res change last sunday n only checked levels since. they are drinking 1 gallon every 6 days n the ppm n ph is stable the whole time. i just mixed a batch of same n topped off. ill do another change next sunday, thats every 2 weeks.
> bud sites are healthy n productive. there is a little frost showing now so its getting exciting here lol. the plants seem to love the dwc n have no issues with it.
> 
> ...



Good shit bro, although I hate saying shit like that cuz then it comes and bites me in the ass....Damn maybe I shouldnt of said that either! Ahhh screw it I am high and Patriotic this weekend!!!! have a good 4th bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 4, 2011)

*happy 4th of july everyone stay safe...*


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 4, 2011)

4tatude said:


> thanks bro, couldent get it to show.


*No Problem!! Keep up the good work..*


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 5, 2011)

NOW SOME WILL ARGUE THAT TRIMMING HURTS THE PLANT, ME IM A TRIMMER...
when in its outside growing environment i dont see any reason to trim unless something needs it or the plants health will suffer.
inside, well thats a dif story. inside we cram them togeather, feed everything we can think of to better the plant, n expect great harvest with minimal effort. personally i like to at least once per week pull them out, inspect every nook n craney, trim the leaves/buds that are outa place or possably hindering the full potential of the plant. i know a lot of you feel natural is better, me i like to clean em up regular 
here is day 30 they just got trimmed, res change next sunday n the last spraying. ill get a few pics when they are out so you can see them as individuals.
getting frosty around here, im getting exited....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sweet man very nice 4t


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking good bro!!! I am a old timer so I love hairy bushes....especially when its winter time! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## Mineralz (Jul 6, 2011)

Lookin sweet in there man


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 6, 2011)

*Looking Great in here!!
I'm a trimmer too 4ta. Not excessive but I trim the fan leaves out of the way of new growth. 
Fan leaves help the plant grow but by opening up new growth sites it helps to increase your total yield also. *


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 6, 2011)

THANKE EVERYONE!!! they are just starting to show good, im having a harder time closing the tent and getting on with other things. love dreaming while looking lol.
peace all thanks for the good karma...


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 6, 2011)

4tatude said:


> THANKE EVERYONE!!! they are just starting to show good, im having a harder time closing the tent and getting on with other things. love dreaming while looking lol.
> peace all thanks for the good karma...


 *Lol.. I have the same problem. I'll go in and look at them for like half hour at a time a few times a day. 
I'll shut the door then open it back up to look and examine a little more. Growing is more addictive than smoking!! 
*


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 7, 2011)

View attachment 1680976View attachment 1680974View attachment 1680970View attachment 1680969


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 7, 2011)

Lookin good my friend, what day are they now?


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good my friend, what day are they now?


thanks bc99 
day 32 if im not mistaken +-1


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2011)

Damn already almost 5 weeks, that is frikkin crazy!! How the outdoor ladies doing?


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Damn already almost 5 weeks, that is frikkin crazy!! How the outdoor ladies doing?


they didnt show flower for 10 days, kinda had me wondering. then bam they started n havent stopped. supposed to go 10-11weeks gona seem like forever im sure.
the outdoor kids are soso, i fubbed upn let them get dry n shocked the shit outa them. they bounced back but i know it hurt em. lota leaves drieing up but the rest look good. 
the flowering is over n they are on 3 leavers now instead of singles. should be fully back to veg in couple weeks. other than human error they have been troopers so far


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lookin real good bro!


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 8, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1680976View attachment 1680975View attachment 1680974View attachment 1680973View attachment 1680972View attachment 1680971View attachment 1680970View attachment 1680969View attachment 1680968View attachment 1680967View attachment 1680966


 day 32 12/12 approx 45 to go...
EDIT thought the pics would show sorry everyone just hit the pic to see or back up a page n see them all at once


----------



## dirk d (Jul 12, 2011)

looking good 4tatude! you're starting to sound like a grower. keep up the great work.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2011)

dirk d said:


> looking good 4tatude! you're starting to sound like a grower. keep up the great work.


starting to? Looks like he has been growing for longer than I have been alive


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks guys, it means somthing that you say that..in fact it means a lot...its because of you and others like you that have taken me under their wing n showed me what to do, that has allowed me to get where i am. its really not me its all of us working togeather to better the end. for all the time n help everyone has given n continue to give i thank you from the bottom of my heart...
i strive to be as much help to others as you have been to me, n look forward to the day i can comfortably say im a grower.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 13, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1680976View attachment 1680975View attachment 1680974View attachment 1680973View attachment 1680972View attachment 1680971View attachment 1680970View attachment 1680969View attachment 1680968View attachment 1680967View attachment 1680966


Lookin Stanky Dank 4T if they only knew lolz. Many props sir I think ur grow speaks for itself and most def reflects the grow knowledge and fortitude it takes to grow so niicely. Very nice man!


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 13, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Lookin Stanky Dank 4T if they only knew lolz. Many props sir I think ur grow speaks for itself and most def reflects the grow knowledge and fortitude it takes to grow so niicely. Very nice man!


Well put!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 13, 2011)

all you fuckers saying such good things about me made me feel guilty for not updating like i need to. so i drug my ass into gear n shot some random pics of the girls. when i went to see what day they were i realized its HUMP DAY!!! the plan is to run these the full 75 days, ill just keep a close eye out n see where we end up. but if they run the whole 75 today is day 1 over 1/2 way. the pics really dont do them justice as im shit for a photographer n shake like a dog shitting peach pits but there is enough for you to see where they are. again thanks everyone this is your grow too, just wish you could smell this mf when i touch the buds, its almost orgasmic lmao enjoy!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha yea man! Found this shyt again. Dam blazed way too much today! What better day than Hump Day is a better day to celebrate. Haha just glad u got up n took the pix. Niice that's all I gotta say on it! Somethin tells me ur not gonna need much reason. For continuous pixel updates from here. But. I have no prob nudgeing it along man. Real niice! Much grow love. Peace4T


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 14, 2011)

*Ladies are looking great 4T.. *


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 14, 2011)

4tatude said:


> all you fuckers saying such good things about me made me feel guilty for not updating like i need to. so i drug myhttps://www.rollitup.org/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=5961572 ass into gear n shot some random pics of the girls. when i went to see what day they were i realized its HUMP DAY!!! the plan is to run these the full 75 days, ill just keep a close eye out n see where we end up. but if they run the whole 75 today is day 1 over 1/2 way. the pics really dont do them justice as im shit for a photographer n shake like a dog shitting peach pits but there is enough for you to see where they are. again thanks everyone this is your grow too, just wish you could smell this mf when i touch the buds, its almost orgasmic lmao enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1689736View attachment 1689735View attachment 1689734View attachment 1689733View attachment 1689732View attachment 1689731View attachment 1689730View attachment 1689729View attachment 1689728View attachment 1689727View attachment 1689726View attachment 1689725View attachment 1689724View attachment 1689723View attachment 1689722View attachment 1689721View attachment 1689720View attachment 1689719View attachment 1689718View attachment 1689717View attachment 1689716View attachment 1689715


were these the monstercropped clones?


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 14, 2011)

Those are so frosty looking and only half way....AMAZING bro!!! Do they have that Diesel smell yet??

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> were these the monstercropped clones?


no the mc clones have been outside, they are on the old ladies card. im not impressed at all of the 3 week cuts but i have to say they are GDP n are known to be a bushy beast. the sd clones were cut 2nd week n i think thats the target for a managable monster crop. here they are the three in back 2wkmc sour diesel, the stumps are 3wk mc GDP. 
in all honesty i threw them out too early n they flowered hard for nearly a month before starting to revrt. they still have mostly single leaves n a few tripples. time will tell


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 14, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Those are so frosty looking and only half way....AMAZING bro!!! Do they have that Diesel smell yet??
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


i know hu... thanks bkb i can hardley believce it either, yea they are dank as can be already. when you brush the tops or grab a bud to feel test its almost too much... makes my eyes roll back almost, as i said before its almost orgasmic lmao... some body blow these two up for me... bc99 wave that magic wand you got n make this interesting, im still failing in the techy dept. in 51 pages ive sucessfully got one lowsey pic posted in large. for the life of me i cant seem to get it. tutorial for dummies anyone??? peace


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 14, 2011)

4tatude said:


> no the mc clones have been outside, they are on the old ladies card. im not impressed at all of the 3 week cuts but i have to say they are GDP n are known to be a bushy beast. the sd clones were cut 2nd week n i think thats the target for a managable monster crop. here they are the three in back 2wkmc sour diesel, the stumps are 3wk mc GDP.
> in all honesty i threw them out too early n they flowered hard for nearly a month before starting to revrt. they still have mostly single leaves n a few tripples. time will tellView attachment 1691080View attachment 1691085View attachment 1691082View attachment 1691081View attachment 1691083View attachment 1691084


If they are veggin now, they should be fine, and i expect some trees in the near future


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 15, 2011)

4T lol don't werry all us Kronic heads have to do is double click the pic to see the mad frosty juicy SourD pix.
Very nice sir. 
U have to put ur pic in a photo album here at rollitup.
Then copy the url at the top of the page when ur viewing the pic from ur photo album.
Once u do that u gotta click on the lil earth with the figure 8 on it in ur posting menu where it says bold changing colors and all that and just paste the URL IN the box that pops up once u click the little earth button.
Lol I'm blazed man and equally just as tech challenged hope I explained that rite. Lolz lolz


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 15, 2011)

colas are starting to get big... every plant is sporting anywhere from 10 to 15 very nice colas and 9 to 12 lesser colas. at least 20 total per plant. hardley anything small, all good... no popcorn..
smells like fruity pebbles or something simular


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2011)

fruity pebbles is an interesting smell from sour D. Hmm maybe its cause they are still early. Looking great nonetheless!!


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> fruity pebbles is an interesting smell from sour D. Hmm maybe its cause they are still early. Looking great nonetheless!!


bc99 i dont know what they smell like it just reminds me of a sweet fruity smell with a cinimen pine fuel smell all mixed up, best comparison i could come up with for the sweet fruit smell.
thanks for the compliment
edit i been running sweet grape since clone, dont know if it makes a difference


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 16, 2011)

Really lookin forward to what's goin on 4T. Fruity pebbles kinda reminds me of GDP. Good stuff man!!


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 16, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Really lookin forward to what's goin on 4T. Fruity pebbles kinda reminds me of GDP. Good stuff man!!


maby thats where the thought came from, gdp do smell like fruity pebbles, was trimming the outdoor gdp this eve a bit. all i konw for sure is the sd is a very complex smell. i could never be a wine maker or tester, cant put taste/smell to source it resembles lol
im just blazed n babbling lol, guess i need to hit the rack n start over tomorrow


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a nose like a hound dog and I would love to stick my nose in your plant's whispering eye and take a huge wiff.....LOL Colas are developing nicely my friend!!


----------



## mrmaddu (Jul 16, 2011)

hey 4t i been subbed but thats looking really dank i am gonna start the flush tonight


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I have a nose like a hound dog and I would love to stick my nose in your plant's whispering eye and take a huge wiff.....LOL Colas are developing nicely my friend!!


If you smell his bud he might not have any trichs left. lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> If you smell his bud he might not have any trichs left. lol


Nah, I probably look like I just went down on a Snowbunny....LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 18, 2011)

bkb you can stick your snoot in my grow anytime lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 18, 2011)

Lolzlolz y'all r crazy in here haha. 4T all I know is when it comes to the SourD I respect it. Is real hard to put a smell on it. Maybe a stank of burning molting rubber X sour rotten garbage lolz my sniffer doesn't work rite. But I know when I see n smeel it I just kringe and gotta respect it and think twice before I smoke its that's fosho haha. I meant garbage in a great way. Its just not wrong in all the rite wayz haha. Anyway good schtuff 4T. Keep it green n the rest of the fellaz to. Peace


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2011)

One of my chembands has that sour d structure  I hope she is stanky too


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 18, 2011)

i know im not done with this one, n shouldent be thinking about the next one so much but im a gardner n you cant recouperate lost time. im looking to replace as soon as one is finished. i tuned up the cloner today, well actually i got all the parts in one place. ill fill n fine tune it in next few days. i clone and veg to a point in the same set up. trasfering into bigger set up is easy. 
thinking of running a batch of headband through the next round. this sour diesel has been sweet to me so im hoping the hb with the sd genetics will be simular. whats your experience with headband?


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> One of my chembands has that sour d structure  I hope she is stanky too


bc99 ive no doubt you will make it that way, the structure is substantial thats a fact... i want to grow some bones that will bend those stought lil puckers lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 18, 2011)

ive got some headbands starting a new life. never grown them though. its the moms first cut. probobly just going to toss most of these. oh well.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 19, 2011)

wtf mongo ya cant be just tossing shit like that lol, ill take some off ya hands if you got too many  i was wondering if they cary the sd stature? bc99s chemband do so i figure the headband would be a good candadate too. heard good things about it but never tried it, planning on fixing that soon


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 19, 2011)

ive only seen them grow once. to me looked like sd with an og kush type feel and smell. very dence and stank city.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2011)

4ta, ya need to get down here for a day or two


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> 4ta, ya need to get down here for a day or two


 tell me about it bc99 i def got plans on it this winter, im snowed under here with work n con pucking struction going on at the house. im looking to get a break when the weather throws a kink into the grinding wheel. i want one of those angry looking bitches you got... thats a killer plant, id grow that for a house plant its so cool...
still thinking bout that cat fight, you got to admit it would make a pritty picture


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 19, 2011)

ok soi opened the tool box n wow... there was this bud there just illuminated you know like it was a sign... im not religious n not too superstishous but i acted on such a kind gift from the light from above n fired that nug up. time for me to crawl in bed


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 19, 2011)

I love this thread. Honestly the headband that's been floating around lately is another one. STANK AS PHUCKK id never in a milon yearz think about growin it till I got. My card boooyah. Haha man. Its another one of my faves as of late lol great thread 4 T niice


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2011)

4tatude said:


> ok soi opened the tool box n wow... there was this bud there just illuminated you know like it was a sign... im not religious n not too superstishous but i acted on such a kind gift from the light from above n fired that nug up. time for me to crawl in bed


Doesnt count when your toolbox is dedicated to paraph. lol


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Doesnt count when your toolbox is dedicated to paraph. lol


bc99 i do have other things in my tool chest. but i have to admit its the go to drawer most of the time


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 19, 2011)

ok so ive had it with wrestling pucking buckets around n such, im getting to old or lazy to spend the time it takes to change out individual buckets. ive decided to do an undercurrent system. ive got everything to build it with except the gromits n thats an easy fix. that way i can keep nutrient levels the same, check phn ppms,do res changes etc with minimal time n effort. its decided... stay tuned for a tutorial. should be up n running in the next week or so.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2011)

Undercurrent or RDWC?


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Undercurrent or RDWC?


bc im thinking undercurrent, imo its just a glorified rdwc. im thinking of a 1 1/2 or 2" return n a 1/2" in line suction/pump. the reason i want bigger returns is im scared of roots blocking system if smaller. i had a 2" on the aero i built n the roots hit the res that was 4' away. not looking to flood just flow.easy access to do res change n such. can also have a matching bucket or whatever n be able to remove n groom plants individually. seems like a good system from what i see. 
of course ill throw a twist in it like i dont think you need constant flow, ill set timer to run say 10 min per hour or whatever it tells me it needs. may be 24/7 who knows but i think not. im just looking for something im not working so hard on n this seems to fit the bill


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2011)

4tatude said:


> bc im thinking undercurrent, imo its just a glorified rdwc. im thinking of a 1 1/2 or 2" return n a 1/2" in line suction/pump. the reason i want bigger returns is im scared of roots blocking system if smaller. i had a 2" on the aero i built n the roots hit the res that was 4' away. not looking to flood just flow.easy access to do res change n such. can also have a matching bucket or whatever n be able to remove n groom plants individually. seems like a good system from what i see.
> of course ill throw a twist in it like i dont think you need constant flow, ill set timer to run say 10 min per hour or whatever it tells me it needs. may be 24/7 who knows but i think not. im just looking for something im not working so hard on n this seems to fit the bill


Seems you and I have the same thing in mind, i have a DIY i am working on that is very similar, its been hush hush cause I want to finish it first. I wonder how similar they will be


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2011)

No pictures today??


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 19, 2011)

in a couple hours, i just been dreading the res change n just need to do it n get it over with. im on it right now mater of fact lol


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 19, 2011)

im thinking about getting a comfy chair n sitting in front of the tent, getting hard to leave once i get a sight n ohohoh the smell of these... ill have the tools at hand to fix whatever needs fixing. in all honesty ive not had a leak or mishapp yet on these buckets, the aero unit i couldnt say the same lol. it has changed the way im looking at it from a ergonomic point. access, its all about access n ease in caring for these babies. im going to trial a undercurrent systen with some headband clones. by the time they are ready to flower ill have made my mind up on the tweaks necesary for the flower unit. here is the sour diesel canopy, getting firm n dense.

View attachment 1698167


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 19, 2011)

sour diesel are very strong limbed, not huge colas but not bad either. like pine cones if you will. stinkey, smelly, stickey bastards too. when i first tied these back it was a wrestling match for sure. im thinking the benefit is outweighing the effort by far.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 19, 2011)

like i said i wouldnt call it a donkey by far but not bad. the genetics are just written for pine cone shaped buds. some are very full n connecting


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 19, 2011)

here ya go bkb, you might like this...

View attachment 1698178


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 19, 2011)

nuff said 



remember the cofee can plant that was sucked through the vaccume? well here she is in all her glory...


----------



## mrmaddu (Jul 19, 2011)

hey 4t just a quick question is gdp a clone only bs strain? just wondering......Know any way to get a clone only to east coast?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2011)

mrmaddu said:


> hey 4t just a quick question is gdp a clone only bs strain? just wondering......Know any way to get a clone only to east coast?


Some people believe in a Clone Fairy...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2011)

Damn bro those nuggies are looking tasty, who cares about size when they are as beautiful as that. not only that but she is a longer strain so watch her fatten up in the last weeks  Look up whodatnation's sour d grow, youll be impressed.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 20, 2011)

well maddu i think the clone only problem is now they do the silver thing n seed even the previous clone only plants. there are several GDP around but im where its happening not on the east coast. lota breeding n such going on here since its legal with a card. ive only grown clone only so have zero exp with seed. yhe GDP is an easy grow, very forgiving. thing about seed they can be so much diferent between plants. gota find a good pheno, n then clone from it to reproduce the desired results. most seed companys have a GDP rep just dont know which to recomend to ya. maby someone else will chime in and give a nod in the right direction.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Some people believe in a Clone Fairy...


 overnight works


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 20, 2011)

Also if you want GDP I would look into finding Soma's Lavender, cause that is the original grandaddy of the purp strains 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/soma-seeds/soma-seeds-regular/soma-seeds-lavender/prod_546.html


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Also if you want GDP I would look into finding Soma's Lavender, cause that is the original grandaddy of the purp strains
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/soma-seeds/soma-seeds-regular/soma-seeds-lavender/prod_546.html


i knew youd come through bc99, you should have been a pucking teacher dude lmao


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 20, 2011)

Everythings looking niice 4T just wanted to pop in and show some grow love man! Lol I honestly can't believe how closely our grows resemble each other lolz. Stay medicated man! Lolz


----------



## Mineralz (Jul 20, 2011)

Supz 4t. Had to swing by and check out the new pics. That crop is looking gorgeous man really. I'm really diggin the purpz  Solid shots of the LST'n(as usual) and those colas should treat you nicely..keep em comin


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 20, 2011)

lil bud porn n another pic showing growth structure. the moment i pulled out of the tent, the sweet smell of dank ass bud filled the whole garage. the ol lady was washing clothes n steped out to put in drier and said HOLY PUCK!!! the dankness is overpowering. even with a scrubber there is no way you dont know its a grow going on lol. glad ive no inspections due anytime soon .


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 20, 2011)

this i copies from a post by doobie brothers just now, hope you dont mind doobie its an important pc imo, n shows lots of info we should know n understand
As we partake of a hundred different strains brought about by the busy hands and ingenious minds of the breeders out there, we should all take a big toke while we think about the works in genetics done by Gregor Mendel:






*http://anthro.palomar.edu/mendel/mendel_1.htm*


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 21, 2011)

4tatude said:


> here ya go bkb, you might like this...
> 
> View attachment 1698182View attachment 1698181View attachment 1698180View attachment 1698179View attachment 1698178


Nothing better than putting my nose in the Snow Bunny's Whispering Eye!!! LOL Good shit bro, I dont like it, I LOVE IT!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 21, 2011)

as more n more gray shows in my hair i look more for the easy way of doing things. now easy dont necesarily compromise quality just pucking makes it easier... n im all for easy.
decided ive about moved my last bucket... gona do an easy make on a undercurrent system. eveeryone thinks it going to be expensive but most people growing has most of the necesary items laying around.
lets make it simple. figure how you want your lay out

get yourself some gromets, these are for 1 1/4" sch 40 pvc. granger has them for 16bucks for 25. a 2" hole saw hd for 14bucks n a stick of 1 1/4" pipe

lay out n drill your holes according to the configuration youve chosen

clean burrs n insert gromet

cut pipe to length at a 45* angle. this will allow you to get through gromet, its a very tight fit

this is what you see from above

easy to assemble or take apart once built. stacks neatly n takes up amazingly little space


im not finished fabricating just setting up. ill show changes when they occur. i got good feelings about this set up...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 22, 2011)

Very Niice 4T. That may have very well what I've been needing to think about man! Ideas. 
Also had a quick question. On the GDP.
HOW u feeding ur girls. Piicky? Cruching them? Ppm? Boosters just reg nutes?
This info would be quite helpfull rite now if u have a chance sir.
Thanks and peace.
Lol don't be surprised if u see me rocckin something very similar to that undercurrent man!


----------



## Mineralz (Jul 22, 2011)

Niiice pics on the start of that build 4t! I'll be watching for the rest of them with intent


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 22, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Very Niice 4T. That may have very well what I've been needing to think about man! Ideas.
> Also had a quick question. On the GDP.
> HOW u feeding ur girls. Piicky? Cruching them? Ppm? Boosters just reg nutes?
> This info would be quite helpfull rite now if u have a chance sir.
> ...


0008 my cut likes high nutes in the veg stage but is a little pickey in flower. doesnt like high nutes does better in the 800ppm range tho will do 1200 fine in veg. n seems to need a lot of cal mag or it shows a def. they drink lots of water, guess its the bushyness tanspiring water but it requires a lot. other than that its a breeze. oh be carefull of pm due to high veg growth, lotsa air movement required. they dont take to pruning like the kush strains.jmo


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 22, 2011)

K thanks 4T that's exactly what I was looking for. And like mins said ill be watching the rest of the build with intent lolz


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 22, 2011)

That will be a nice system when finished. I'm not envious yet but I'm sure I will be soon enough, hehe.

I went back and forth between hydro and soil when I started things back up recently and decided on soil so I can do a small perpetual in a single tent. Otherwise I would've set up my flooded tube system since it seemed to give me the fastest growth rates and was the simplest to maintain. I bet that undercurrent is pretty simple to keep track of.

How can you argue with 16-24oz per 600w light? Especially when 16oz was the smalles yield and the average was closer to 20.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 22, 2011)

ok so i put everything togeather this evening, took a couple hours start to finish

here is an overhead view of the system. six grow buckets n one for res/mixing/checking ph n ppms.
with the fluid levels at 2" from top it took 21 gallons. they are 3 gallon buckets or close.


the mixer end has the return n pump. as fluid is pumped from the other end it creates a negative pressure throughout the system n flow throughout occurs.
i put a valve at the pump for maintenance reasons, good thin i did its the only thing that leaked. got to get a real in line pump.


the back end it just a t that ties in the pump. impoprtant!!! equal lengths are essential for propper flow on both sides.

close up of pump n valve at return.


this is a 396 gph eco pump n i think is about the right size, the levels balance out within a 1/2inch at full blast.


here is a 1/2 in flow, very sufficient for a system of this size.


this set up is designed to fit a 4x4 tent. it can easily be expanded or made into a 2 or 4 plant set up depending on what your size is. the flexability of this set up is great. if it turns out to be as easy as it appears i plan on setting up 3 units for a perpetual grow set up. 
being a diy type n always on the look out for free usable items, i built this whole system including pump for less than a hundred bucks.
the free items were the buckets, got then at a mexican restaurant trash heap yougart n cream was in them. a little elbo grease n they are sparkling clean.
a comparable undercurrent system on line is about a grand to 1500 bucks. i figure i made 900 bucks in a few hours. not bad wages for a stoner


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 23, 2011)

I would +REP you but I need to spread some.....Very nice, clean and professional set up there!!!! 4Tat rocking shit out as always!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 23, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I would +REP you but I need to spread some.....Very nice, clean and professional set up there!!!! 4Tat rocking shit out as always!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


+1..........


----------



## Mineralz (Jul 23, 2011)

Supz 4t! Man thank you sooo much for sharing those undercurrent pics! You've inspired me to construct my own for my next round scrog in a 3x3 tent as well  Finally found the Uniseals I was looking for online btw $40 for 10 of them, but almost $10 of that was shipping. Eh...I figure it'll pay itself off soon enough ya know? Nywayz, I'm lookin 4ward to your next round of pics of the ladiez. +Rep for the DIY...alwayz a pleasure


----------



## flatty311 (Jul 24, 2011)

any way you could send me a link for the grommets?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 24, 2011)

if you go to the Grainger webpage and search grommet you can see everything they have to offer


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 24, 2011)

4tatude said:


> ok so i put everything togeather this evening, took a couple hours start to finish
> 
> here is an overhead view of the system. six grow buckets n one for res/mixing/checking ph n ppms.
> with the fluid levels at 2" from top it took 21 gallons. they are 3 gallon buckets or close.
> ...


Real niice 4T and thanks for takeing the time to throw that buildtorial together.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 24, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Real niice 4T and thanks for takeing the time to throw that buildtorial together.


no problem dl, ive ran the system round the clock for 2 days now. i actually bumped the pots to point of moving n everything is powder dry except the pump. i placed a pan under while running test. once ive got a good pump it should be cherry. im looking to also set up a 9 banger for the next round, same set up little diferent design. all undercurrent systems presently on the market only have multiples of 2. ive desighed a way to do multiples of 3 n will post in the future.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

Subbd!  I got some reading to do.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Subbd!  I got some reading to do.


 welcome whodat!!! i had a crash corse on your sd grow the other day, not the same strain but damn bro that was a nice grow... thanks for the link


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks 4T Ur inline pump undercurrent build is exactly what I needed to see and is what gonna work best in my grow I haven't seen it before and its most def my answer for recirculation in my system I have to stay ground level but ur rite with the best pump u can keep um rrdwc easy with the qquickeness I think its ingenious. Ill keep u posted man I'm gonna be putting something together real soon as I just added a second six hundo and will be freed up soon. Its pimp bro props. Perfect for stealth and peeps with hieght restrictions. Many respects. Peace.


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 26, 2011)

Can I get a Snowbunny shot please......


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Can I get a Snowbunny shot please......


here ya go BKB, do me a favor n blow these up for me, for the life of me i cant post big pics  but i can grow bud!!! lmao hummmm which wouild i rather do......both damn it...


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 26, 2011)

hoping to get another 3 weeks, they are changing but only in densety n weight. cristal formation is huge. every leaf has content.
stinkey!!!now these puckers are some dank ass smelling weed. you touch one n you smell like you got a pound of weed in your pocket. literally like pine tar when you get it on you. 
in my experience sour diesel are not pickey, they will tolorate a WIDE RANGE OF NUTES N BE HAPPT REGUARDLESS. low high doesnt matter. ph same way, i let the res go a solid week no change. they have ran perfect at 1100 ppm. i let them swing between res changes only adding water. set the ppm @ 1000 @ res change, in one week they are drinking about 2 gallons each n the ppms go to about 12 to 1350. i add plain water to fill n the ppms are about 900. no ph changes the whole way, they run from 5.7 to an even 6. by end of 2nd week i do a res change. its been that simple. i quit checking the ph n ppms every day n just do it every 3 or fourth day.

*View attachment 1707789View attachment 1707780View attachment 1707777*


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeez those are some fine ass Snowbunnys my friend. The trichs are so beautiful on them plants! Great work 4T that should be some potent ass smoke, I can see you going in a Sour D Coma when they are ready to be smoked!

I only know how to blow up my own Up Loaded pics....I suck navigating around the CPU. If you can try going to edit and then put your mouse pointer over one of the pics and a pencil should show up and click on that and a box will pop up with options of your pics. Dont click the pic, just run your mouse over the pic so the pencil pops on the pic. I hope that works for you. Give it a try. How do you up load your pics on your thread?


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 26, 2011)

just wanted to say thanks to all of you for making all this possable n for all the love n support everyone has shown me here on RIU.
i may not know very much but for those of you lurking n have questions by all means ask. if i know ill answer if i dont there are many peeps that know tons more than i here that will be glad to help out n not make you feel like your stupid. great support team around here just wanting others to suceed. im proof of that...

THANKS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Jeez those are some fine ass Snowbunnys my friend. The trichs are so beautiful on them plants! Great work 4T that should be some potent ass smoke, I can see you going in a Sour D Coma when they are ready to be smoked!
> 
> I only know how to blow up my own Up Loaded pics....I suck navigating around the CPU. If you can try going to edit and then put your mouse pointer over one of the pics and a pencil should show up and click on that and a box will pop up with options of your pics. Dont click the pic, just run your mouse over the pic so the pencil pops on the pic. I hope that works for you. Give it a try. How do you up load your pics on your thread?


straight off my pic album in my pc. dont have off site storage. its ok im sure if bc99 reads this he will be glad to do it. im jus now potting down my club lol a cave man playing with a computer lmao. im just glad i can do what i do with a computer. peace


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 27, 2011)

Test.....

View attachment 1707849


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 27, 2011)

4T's Snow Bunnys!!!!!

View attachment 1707851View attachment 1707850

I figured it out now....you ready for the step by step on how I did it?

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 27, 2011)

*HELL YEA!!! *thanks man i must say even if i did grow those thats some fine looking bud!!!! give me a step by step that a cave man can do. ill try tomorrow when im not tosted. gota hit the rack gota be up n 5 hrs. early work day but man i really want to get this... +respect brother


----------



## bekindbud (Jul 27, 2011)

I will PM you!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah buddy looking good At


----------



## mrmaddu (Jul 27, 2011)

Dank!!!!!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks for the compliments everyone, im off to bed. had a loooong day n another tomorrow... happy growing all!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lookin great my friend!! Im ready to throw on some skis and hit the slopes at your pad


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin great my friend!! Im ready to throw on some skis and hit the slopes at your pad


Thanks bc99, its a short slope n stickey instead of slick but your welcome to drop in n try your luck


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2011)

im down to be a fly in that flytrap


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 29, 2011)

Whaddup 4T lookin dank as usual sir. Had a quick question do u know if they make a submersible inline water pump?


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 29, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Whaddup 4T lookin dank as usual sir. Had a quick question do u know if they make a submersible inline water pump?


this is the ECO396 submersible pump. it has the option of being used in line. i had it in the aereo cloner n it works great, however it leaks in this application. im going to change the design where the pump is located n put it inside the res so this is not a problem anymore. planning n testing without unit in use prevernts troubleshooting becoming crises intervention.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 31, 2011)

so the ripening phase has begun. they are putting on weight at a frightening rate, they are drinking like starving dogs. the nute uptake has slowed down n the plants are looking like they are in the final lap. the colas are very dense n heavy to the touch. trikes are all still clear but the overall look is one of nearing the finish. what a beautiful plant!!! and the smell... unbelievable...


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 31, 2011)

BKB YOUR ARE THE MAN!!!! this caveman is now able to post big pics lmao, you dont know how happy this makes me UGGGGG!!!!!!
NOW I CAN MAKE THINGS A LITTLE MORE INTERESTING!!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 31, 2011)

notice the color changes from a week ago. big fat colas getting ripe!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 31, 2011)

a little bud porn for your enjoyment

View attachment 1714788


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 31, 2011)

as you can see the overall plant structure is stought with colas really putting on weight. overall there is probably 6 to 7 inches difference throughout. all bud sights are getting good light. im interested how much weight n what changes we will see in the next couple weeks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2011)

The overhead shots do them no justice compared to these more recent side shots!!!

Holy crap those are shweet
!!


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The overhead shots do them no justice compared to these more recent side shots!!!
> 
> Holy crap those are shweet
> !!


 thanks bc99 i owe the side shots to my gf, she was saying i should post side view so everyone could really see how the colas are fattening up. im stoked on this for sure


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2011)

are you still feeding them N?


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 31, 2011)

i just changed the res n have verry little n in the change, they are showing finishing signs so i just mixed finish nutes. will run 2 more weeks on this change n do a molasis feed last week fof final
edit: they have slowed way up on feeding but are drinking like horses
probably a 1n 5p 7k mix or close


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2011)

4tatude said:


> i just changed the res n have verry little n in the change, they are showing finishing signs so i just mixed finish nutes. will run 2 more weeks on this change n do a molasis feed last week fof final
> edit: they have slowed way up on feeding but are drinking like horses


Cool man, I was just wondering cause they look so green n healthy  

they still gonna go the full 11 weeks?


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 31, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Cool man, I was just wondering cause they look so green n healthy
> 
> they still gonna go the full 11 weeks?


 the way it looks they will, ive been checking trikes n they are clear as a bell, no milk at all. there is a diference in color overall n the leaves dont have thr pliability as in early. they are getting stiff n rough. im hoping 11 weeks will finish them nicely, if they go 12 ill let them as long as they are finishing.
im having a hard time not cutting a test bud


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 1, 2011)

Thats going to be some potent smoke...I see you finally figured out the large pic posting....Woooohoooo so easy a Caveman can do it!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking way too niice 4T u got some real good color in them too. Beautifull is all I can say man! How do they smell when u squeeze a nugg? Kinda like a lemonhead?


----------



## Mineralz (Aug 1, 2011)

New pics look SICK 4t! I'm diggin all of them, but tbh I'm a sucka for the purpz  Excited for ya man! Keep em comin


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks everyone!!! this is the fun part lol.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 1, 2011)

here is a couple shots i didnt post last night. frontal right then left side of tent


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 1, 2011)

how the fuck are u going to smoke all that? i have that new smelling application from google, i can smell those through my computer. u did good. what a smell.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 1, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> how the fuck are u going to smoke all that? i have that new smelling application from google, i can smell those through my computer. u did good. what a smell.


it would take a while, i can only smoke a little of their mom n im gone. she was cut early, i cant imagine what these are going to be... if i disapear after harvest dont wory ill return after the coma wears off lmao.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

Def looking good 4t!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Def looking good 4t!


thanks whodat, im paying close attention tou your set up. will be taking some lessons from you soon if you dont mind. got a game plan n you have part of the key. in good time...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2011)

4tatude said:


> thanks whodat, im paying close attention tou your set up. will be taking some lessons from you soon if you dont mind. got a game plan n you have part of the key. in good time...


feel free to ask away and I'll help if I can


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey 4T hope u don't mind but here's my update. Its the GDP thought u would like.. lolz stole the idea from u its working well too. So how do they look? Do u have any finish gdp nugg pix? Welll lemme know what u think sir.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 1, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Hey 4T hope u don't mind but here's my update. Its the GDP thought u would like.. lolz stole the idea from u its working well too. So how do they look? Do u have any finish gdp nugg pix? Welll lemme know what u think sir.


how much longer you going to veg? i was about a bushy 20" or a bit more. i tied, supercropped, broke whatever it took to get the shape i wanted. when finished i had gained a foot of space. two days later they were all looking up so i flipped. 10"is about what these sour diesel got in stretch so i wound up 20" or so above the buckets. i went to the dollar store n found those artsey pipe cleaner thingeys lol to use for anchors, easy to use n re set in the following days. mobility n adjustment is key in my opinion. i think you can get another 30% or more without damage at all. pull them bitches apart 
i lstd the scrog in previous grow n what work!!! ill do a hard breakover if i can, if they are tall ill lst a bit till the structure is there. but if they are bushy im only doing it once hard then a week or so of adjusting. seems to work for me..
your girls look fine. i may have a shot of some finished ill look


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok cool she had 3 weeks of good veg. I topped her n left 8 NODES so she's my spider woman lol pulling those arms down I may get real crazy when her middle starts filling in its all about rockkin this bucket to its fullest extent. Love to see those pix man. Thanks


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 2, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Ok cool she had 3 weeks of good veg. I topped her n left 8 NODES so she's my spider woman lol pulling those arms down I may get real crazy when her middle starts filling in its all about rockkin this bucket to its fullest extent. Love to see those pix man. Thanks


You will be surprised at what you can get out of a 5 gallon


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> You will be surprised at what you can get out of a 5 gallon


especially if you hook up a 55galon drum to it to keep water levels safe


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 2, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> how the fuck are u going to smoke all that? i have that new smelling application from google, i can smell those through my computer. u did good. what a smell.


He is going to bring some to us so we can help him smoke it!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## BluBerry (Aug 3, 2011)

*Keep up the good work 4t!! Ladies are looking awesome!! Looks like it's gonna be some good smoke!!*


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 3, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Keep up the good work 4t!! Ladies are looking awesome!! Looks like it's gonna be some good smoke!!*


thanks bluberry, they are on cruse controll for the next 15 days or so. trikes still perfectlyclear tho so may run a bit longer. im going to cut @ 30% amber. looking for some heavy smoke this round


----------



## fallinprince (Aug 4, 2011)

These plants look amazing Good job dude


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 4, 2011)

im by far no photographer, so these pics do them no justice... day 62... got a couple cloudy trikes but mostly clear. plants are ripening well, a little color change in the fan leaves, n darkening of the buds. rough texture to the touch with fly paper stickeyness. buds are still putting on weight n the smell is overwelming. i sit n bust off a bowl n just stare at them sometimes lol


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 4, 2011)

fallinprince said:


> These plants look amazing Good job dude


thanks fallin, glad you dropped in. they have another 15 days or so, im keeping close eye on them we shall see. ill be posting regular now im down to the finish. stop back in whenever bro... your in good company here n we welcome all.


----------



## G37Kush (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats 4tatude! Its been awhile but I've seen you havent slowed down a bit on your grows. Always seeing new progress and marjor trich action going on in your tent right now. Almost time to harvest, any signs of PM?


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 5, 2011)

G37Kush said:


> Congrats 4tatude! Its been awhile but I've seen you havent slowed down a bit on your grows. Always seeing new progress and marjor trich action going on in your tent right now. Almost time to harvest, any signs of PM?


hay G puck its been a while bro, hows things? yea im close, i had some in early veg n took care of it. did some maintenance n its been kept at bay. i hope to never have to battle pm in the end again... these are really a pleasure to grow. almost makes me look like i know what im doing lol. really this sour diesel has been a pleasure. the gdp was so pucking bushy n i didnt realize the battle id have with pm, if i had id of lollypopped them n did some preventive maint. oh well live n learn right? glad you dropped in i see you got another journal cooking, ill have to sit in and catch up.


----------



## G37Kush (Aug 5, 2011)

Ya bro always live n learn. I've been nursing a single Critical Mass that I grew from seed a couple months back. And I think its gonna be my biggest plant yet. Maybe a 5 footer! Also that DWC bucket ill keep updates on also. But for sure ill keep chimed in to your grow. Great work!


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 5, 2011)

Pure love in that garden....damn 4T that is some bombass shit!! Are you going for 50/50 on your trich or what is the tell tale for you to chop them? That are oh so sexy!!!


----------



## G37Kush (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey 4t, you really could fit that current system in your 4x4 tent!? If you really can I'm all over that DIY. Sounds so much easier on maintenance and pretty much same concept as rdwc and ebb and flow. Very nice job bro!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 5, 2011)

G37Kush said:


> Hey 4t, you really could fit that current system in your 4x4 tent!? If you really can I'm all over that DIY. Sounds so much easier on maintenance and pretty much same concept as rdwc and ebb and flow. Very nice job bro!


yes sir!! i set up a jig n worked off the tent inside diameter, which is 48"x48". 2 changes were made (1)is the pump now sets in the res instead of outsaide. had a leaky pump, figured if this one leaked the next one might too. eleminates possabilites of leaks, i hate crises in hydro...(2)ive also added 2 more containers for a total of 8. im going to use it after this round. ive ran it continuously the last 2 weeks on the garage floor with no problems so no fixes. i even moved them all a bit to see, you know how we are...still no leaks.
im about to preview a mini undercurrent that will fit in my veg box.check back this weekend for info. im in the fab/ test mode right now. should be tested n results/fixes posted. hoping this opp runs as smooth as the regular size set up but its thinner material. the test baskets have held for almost a week so im not anticipating any problems. just got to slow down n be precise.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 5, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Pure love in that garden....damn 4T that is some bombass shit!! Are you going for 50/50 on your trich or what is the tell tale for you to chop them? That are oh so sexy!!!


yea the loves showing, thanks BKB. im shooting for 30% or so, yea i think thick girs are sexy lol (wolf whistle)


----------



## Mineralz (Aug 5, 2011)

Damn 4t! That is one SEXY tent interior! No doubt about it....those GDPz are gonna blow your mind bro...propz


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 5, 2011)

Mineralz said:


> Damn 4t! That is one SEXY tent interior! No doubt about it....those GDPz are gonna blow your mind bro...propz


thanks mineralz they are nice but news flash this round is sour diesel  the GDP was the run before this one. i just kept the same journal, guess i should change the name to avoid confusion. they are darkening up just due to ripening, but will not be even close to the GDP. I got a GDP outside that was monster cropped. its getting set to bust out n make colors. ill post when they are worth looking at.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 5, 2011)

wow those are just mouth watering, literally, i had to wipe drool off my face after staring at those nugs.

thanks 4T


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> wow those are just mouth watering, literally, i had to wipe drool off my face after staring at those nugs.
> 
> thanks 4T


 lol yea i busted a bowl sitting in front of the tent earlier, when i came to my senses i had to get the wet vack to clean up my mess  thanks bro...


----------



## dirk d (Aug 6, 2011)

excllent work 4tatude those colas look great! man 15 more days after 62 days. you got some patience. i just cut everyone at 63 days and call it good!! lol i do have some tahoe coming up that i'll let go to 70 but thats it!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

dirk d said:


> excllent work 4tatude those colas look great! man 15 more days after 62 days. you got some patience. i just cut everyone at 63 days and call it good!! lol i do have some tahoe coming up that i'll let go to 70 but thats it!


no rush right now, ive got to finish these n then the outdoor is right behind, did i mention i hate trimming? love the grow part tho. ive got some headband that ill be veging on for the next tent run.figuring it will bring in christmas. fuck did i say that?? only so much time


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 6, 2011)

4tatude said:


> no rush right now, ive got to finish these n then the outdoor is right behind, did i mention i hate trimming? love the grow part tho. ive got some headband that ill be veging on for the next tent run.figuring it will bring in christmas. fuck did i say that?? only so much time


Your not the only one who hates to trim. I do too....Its the worse part of growing IMO, I always have BC99,Guido and my neighbor trim my plants with me. I can not do it by myself, it would never get done if I did it by myself. A lot of people love to trim and say its so much fun....I dont!

So Chemband is up next, cant wait for that one especially with your sweet project!

Have a good weekend 4T...

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Your not the only one who hates to trim. I do too....Its the worse part of growing IMO, I always have BC99,Guido and my neighbor trim my plants with me. I can not do it by myself, it would never get done if I did it by myself. A lot of people love to trim and say its so much fun....I dont!
> 
> So Chemband is up next, cant wait for that one especially with your sweet project!
> 
> ...


chemband or headband?


----------



## sebastopolian (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey 4, this is a mongo frogs girlfriend. He told me to check out your journal... Great system. Oh an excellent job on your girls. Take care talk to u soon.+reps


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> chemband or headband?


headband this round bc, got the girls still in grade school  wont be long before they are ready for a date. soon i hope to preview some chemband n cougar kush


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

sebastopolian said:


> Hey 4, this is a mongo frogs girlfriend. He told me to check out your journal... Great system. Oh an excellent job on your girls. Take care talk to u soon.+reps


thanks seba, i appreciate the kind words. im looking forward to really running the set up. its just been running on the garage floor till yesterday. i got orders from the boss it had to move, she was tired of walking around it. i broke it down n stored it till the next run is ready. ive only got the flush left on the sour diesel then its all undercurremt from there on out. no more single buckets to change out or check. i know its not a lot of plants but checking each bucket n keeping nute ph balanced in each bucket takes its toll. im really a lazy puck n if i can make it easy i will, long as quality is not compromized. 
thats a cute pup


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 6, 2011)

4tatude said:


> headband this round bc, got the girls still in grade school  wont be long before they are ready for a date. soon i hope to preview some chemband n cougar kush


You got the cougar?????


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> You got the cougar?????


 not yet....


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

since the flower room undercurrent worked so good i figured whats good for the tent is good for the veg box.
veg box dimentions are 48"x 24" floof space.
my desk top is 48"x27"" how sweet is that. i taped off the working area so i could set up a mock. i had already tested a couple different containers n settled on this one.
made sure i had the parts to assemble


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

whatever container you chose make sure to buy a few extra, they will break ...


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

2" milwaukee hole saw, gromets, 1 1/4 in sch 40 pvc. same as on the tent set up.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

hummmmm now it wont let me post pics....


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

cut holes, deburred n inserted gromets. cut all pvc pcs n deburred, inserted all in one side of each container.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

corners, the confluence, n the pump set up. notice the valve, had to throttle down the pump to balance system.


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 6, 2011)

Bro you got some crafty DIY Skillzzzzzz....Damn that is some legit shit right there!!! How much all together did you spend on all your supplies??? Do you feel like making me one and pop it in my tent for my Winter Grow??? LOL Job well done for a Caveman!!!!

I cant +REP you but I hope some others on here do....

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

after breaking a couple during feb i ended up with everything on 9" centers. with every thing dry the whole assembly can with care be moved n set up again with one person without disassembling. i moved it n filled 5 times before being satisfied. no leaks...


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 6, 2011)

Just one question.....do the plants stay in those containers or do you up can them come flowering time? Seem like they would out grow their res.

Beautiful work bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

all told ive got about200 bucks in this set up. i will have a 1/2"sheet of reflective sheet insulation covering system to keep light out of res area.im running 2 air stones in the res n 1 in every other bucket. i cant think of anything im missing. looking to put my grow on cruise controll.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Just one question.....do the plants stay in those containers or do you up can them come flowering time? Seem like they would out grow their res.
> 
> Beautiful work bro!
> 
> ...


thanks BKB its just for veg. they are just over 1/2 gallon ea. should be good for some nice veg time. when they outgrow this veg system they will go in the bigger flower system i previewed earlier.


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 6, 2011)

4tatude said:


> thanks BKB its just for veg. they are just over 1/2 gallon ea. should be good for some nice veg time. when they outgrow this veg system they will go in the bigger flower system i previewed earlier.


Sorry for not keeping track but what are the sizes of the FLowering Res??? That is such a sweet effin set up! I want one!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Sorry for not keeping track but what are the sizes of the FLowering Res??? That is such a sweet effin set up! I want one!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


 
they are like 3 gallon buckets. i did a change from this pic due to pump leak, it now sits inside res just like the mini. it also has 2 more buckets.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 7, 2011)

Niice 4t where's the Veg machine been away for a bit bro. So u put the pump in main res and r going inline from it? Its phuckking pimp bro like I said ur undercurrent is exactly what I needed to see its ingenious for my grow many props man. Completely insane. I can't wait to see it in action actually when u gonna have it rockkin the flower pad? Lolz. If I missed that already my bad got a lot on my plate lately. BTW I think I got the selfing thing all lined out ill keep u updated on it as well. Respects sir n thanks for all the great ideas man!


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up for me...Now I can see them both and you are going to have such a wonderful garden...Cant wait to see them in action!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dont forget to paint all the clear buckets...  Beautiful!!

Can I come work for you>>>


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Dont forget to paint all the clear buckets...  Beautiful!!
> 
> Can I come work for you>>>


hell yea brother, the pay isnt all that great but the benifits are...what a team we would make


----------



## mrmaddu (Aug 7, 2011)

where did you find the square buckets 4t?


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 7, 2011)

mrmaddu said:


> where did you find the square buckets 4t?


lol in the garbage behind a mexican restaurant. they were yogurt n sour cream buckets.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

4tatude said:


> lol in the garbage behind a mexican restaurant. they were yogurt n sour cream buckets.


thats whats up


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> thats whats up


im a dumpster diver lmao................... say buddy could you spare some change???????


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 7, 2011)

speaking of change, iv some changes happening in the tent. this is not a purple strain of sour diesel altho i do have one. this is due to low night temps. ive been venting the tent full of cold air at night. adv temp at night is 58-62 with daytime highs about 75. this one plant has more color than any other n is going to finish first. trikes are cloudy n today i found some amber in the buds. all others range from clear to partly cloudy no amber. sound like a pucking weather report lmao


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 7, 2011)

little bud porn n a few overall shots. getting close... notice the color change of the single plant in the tent shot, 4th pic.
View attachment 1725891


----------



## mrmaddu (Aug 7, 2011)

wow how long for that to pop up mine has about 4 little popcorn nugs with purple in the leaves but the rest looks normal the calyxes haven't swollen up yet so just letting it ride to see how long it really takes for full ripeness


----------



## mrmaddu (Aug 7, 2011)

that is so crazy delicious looking man i would run barefoot through a field of that what about you?


----------



## alotaball (Aug 7, 2011)

4tatude.. Knocking it out brother ! Says west coast in your profile.. wonder if your close to me .. I could pick your brain on my dwc setup I would like to do in the future.. Well done bro!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 7, 2011)

mrmaddu said:


> that is so crazy delicious looking man i would run barefoot through a field of that what about you?


wouldnt get far maduu, this ship is stickey...lol


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 7, 2011)

alotaball said:


> 4tatude.. Knocking it out brother ! Says west coast in your profile.. wonder if your close to me .. I could pick your brain on my dwc setup I would like to do in the future.. Well done bro!


welcome alotaball, n thanks for the good words. im as close as your keyboard brother, ask away.


----------



## alotaball (Aug 7, 2011)

Cool well it will be a while.. Im starting 2 little onces in individual dwc buckets.. and depending on results.. I would like to build a 8 bucket system after that ...


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 8, 2011)

alotaball said:


> Cool well it will be a while.. Im starting 2 little onces in individual dwc buckets.. and depending on results.. I would like to build a 8 bucket system after that ...


 if doing more than 2 buckets i recomend an undercurrent system like i have a few pages back. much easier n same results as a bb. skim the last few pages to get a quick overview. ge far enough back to see the bigger system, not the mini.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 8, 2011)

4T that SourD looks insane bro good lord I know that's gonna be some str8 funk man niice!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 8, 2011)

nice pics man! saw the pic in BKB's thread. fuckin beautiful man. +Rep!!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 8, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> 4T that SourD looks insane bro good lord I know that's gonna be some str8 funk man niice!


thanks onthedl0008 cant wait till they are done, altho i dread the trimming im ready to finish up. im loosing time cauust i get stoned n drool in front of the tent lmao



chb444220 said:


> nice pics man! saw the pic in BKB's thread. fuckin beautiful man. +Rep!!


welcome n thanks for the kind words chb444220 ill finish these out in a week or so. drop back in i got a couple things happening n ill have some reports to share.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 8, 2011)

what is the difference between the system i have with the chemband, and the undercurrent system that you are running?

as far as functionality?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't blame u 4T id get stuck every once in awhile just stareing at that too real nice I'm jealous of those low night temps man.
AND I figure
BCB bro is that an outdoor DWC in ur AvaTar? Could have sworn I seen u with an outdoor dro man niice pic BTW.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 8, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Don't blame u 4T id get stuck every once in awhile just stareing at that too real nice I'm jealous of those low night temps man.
> AND I figure
> BCB bro is that an outdoor DWC in ur AvaTar? Could have sworn I seen u with an outdoor dro man niice pic BTW.


Outdoor dwc coverted to a undercurrent system with a bigger res


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 8, 2011)

4tatude said:


> little bud porn n a few overall shots. getting close... notice the color change of the single plant in the tent shot, 4th pic.
> View attachment 1725901View attachment 1725900View attachment 1725898View attachment 1725897View attachment 1725895View attachment 1725894View attachment 1725893View attachment 1725891View attachment 1725888View attachment 1725887View attachment 1725886View attachment 1725881View attachment 1725878


 
What I would do to be able to smoke a bowl of that Sour D with my mother and you 4T.....Finishing hardcore with them Purple Snowbunneeeez!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> what is the difference between the system i have with the chemband, and the undercurrent system that you are running?
> 
> as far as functionality?


none what so ever bc. that system you rigged up is exactly same principal. different application, same shit


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 9, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> What I would do to be able to smoke a bowl of that Sour D with my mother and you 4T.....Finishing hardcore with them Purple Snowbunneeeez!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


would have done my heart good BKB, THANKS...


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 9, 2011)

no pics tonight had a late evening away from the cave  just peeped in on the girls, 2 more plants showing draw from leaves. got to do some shuffeling around so i can keep close eye on those showing their finish colors. flush time...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Outdoor dwc coverted to a undercurrent system with a bigger res


 Awesome man things are beasts I couldn't imagine what ur pulling off those in the SUN man that's the SHYT!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 9, 2011)

sneak preview of the mini veg system in the veg box. couple more tweaks n she will be ready for some young ladies to have a slumber party


----------



## wamedical (Aug 9, 2011)

holy jesus.. somebody likes pvc glue


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 9, 2011)

wamedical said:


> holy jesus.. somebody likes pvc glue


absoloutley no glue in the system period...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 9, 2011)

Niice n clean


----------



## wamedical (Aug 9, 2011)

awesome diy! hows the gdp?


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 9, 2011)

wamedical said:


> awesome diy! hows the gdp?


long gone this round is sour diesel, when this round is gone ill be doing headband...


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 9, 2011)

4tatude said:


> long gone this round is sour diesel, when this round is gone ill be doing headband...


you ever feel like a broken record?


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> you ever feel like a broken record?


pete n repete were setting on a log, pete fell off n who was left 

you home bc?


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 9, 2011)

Who is Pete??? I had a uncle Pete! LOL


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol man I tried to post a response in ur thread earlier 4T but it ended up all twizted n backwards haha was weird as shyt so I deleted it.
Anyway man point is I hope u keep a cut of that SourD bro. Looking forward to the HeadBand man! Heard it like to grow like crazy tho but as seen u start training early either way lol. Man u just keep bringing the Bangers 4T niice!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah im home, just woke up, passed out in my work clothes


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 10, 2011)

thats ok bc just dont take a shower with them on


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 10, 2011)

*HEADBAND*

here is some headband babies ill be running through shortley. gona take a bit to veg them to where i want but they are just perfect for me. i kinda ran a little late getting started with them but life happens you know. was actually gona skip a round but couldnt turn these young n tasty morsels down lol. that sounds like the old pervert i am 

**


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 10, 2011)

HAPPY HUMP DAY EVERYONE!!! im so ready for my weekend...


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 11, 2011)

4tatude said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY EVERYONE!!! im so ready for my weekend...


I wanna hump your Sour D!!!!! I cant wait for the weekend myself! Chemband Veg set up is sweet bro! I can already see that getting full. Where do you get your beans or clones from?

Peace

BKB


----------



## LionsRoor (Aug 11, 2011)

4tatude said:


> *HEADBAND*
> 
> here is some headband babies ill be running through shortley. gona take a bit to veg them to where i want but they are just perfect for me. i kinda ran a little late getting started with them but life happens you know. was actually gona skip a round but couldnt turn these young n tasty morsels down lol. that sounds like the old pervert i am
> 
> *View attachment 1730548View attachment 1730547View attachment 1730546View attachment 1730545*


Dude! I love your mini under current system. That is quite clever...


----------



## LionsRoor (Aug 11, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1724368View attachment 1724370View attachment 1724371View attachment 1724372
> they are like 3 gallon buckets. i did a change from this pic due to pump leak, it now sits inside res just like the mini. it also has 2 more buckets.


I like this!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 11, 2011)

No doubt looking real good 40 Oz


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 11, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I wanna hump your Sour D!!!!! I cant wait for the weekend myself! Chemband Veg set up is sweet bro! I can already see that getting full. Where do you get your beans or clones from?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


BKB im luckey enough to have met a wonderfull couple that are into supplying clones to patients. ive been given a tour of the set up n have to say its tits. very organized, with healthy mother plants in the perfect environment. the love shows with their clones, n the variety is top shelf. all that and they are good people i connect with... luckey me 



LionsRoor said:


> Dude! I love your mini under current system. That is quite clever...


LR thanks bro, so far ive discovered one problem i did not forsee. the res temps are climbing due to pump running continous. also the air pump contributes just not as much. i did all my test with the insulation off allowing air movement around the containers keeping them cool. with the enclosure its causing a rise in temps. going to set air pump on top of cover, n put rhe pump on recycle timer. in aero i use 1min on 5 off n was perf, thats what ill try here also. time will tell. presently i cooled the nutes right down by putting a frozen water bottle in res. good to know it worked good. theory is one thing, actually working is another...



LionsRoor said:


> I like this!


the flower system is what im anxious to run  who wouldent lol.im going to set it up on recycle timer also.



onthedl0008 said:


> No doubt looking real good 40 Oz


onthedl0008 thats the # ill be happy with


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 11, 2011)

Not so much luck as.....good things coming to good people!!!

I want to see my dirty snow bunny, please!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 11, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Not so much luck as.....good things coming to good people!!!
> 
> I want to see my dirty snow bunny, please!
> 
> ...


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 11, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I wanna hump your Sour D!!!!! I cant wait for the weekend myself! Chemband Veg set up is sweet bro! I can already see that getting full. Where do you get your beans or clones from?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


headband homie, I got the Chemband!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 12, 2011)

pete who???lmao


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 12, 2011)

had to do a little propping up in the tent last night. buds are weighing the limbs down. strong as they are thats not such a bad thing 
upright they look like pine cones, upside down they remind me of grenades lol
24 hr clearex flush tomorrow night then a week of water n molases, that will make 77...whew!!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 12, 2011)

dropped my pc the other day. new to the tool box


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## bekindbud (Aug 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> headband homie, I got the Chemband!!!


My bad....nice* Headband *Veg setup....wouldnt want the collector coming after me!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;a3C_wLCZ18M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3C_wLCZ18M[/video]


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 14, 2011)

*DAY 70*
doing a 24 hr clerex flush now, going to dump n fill with fresh water n molases. ill run 7 to 10 more days, depending on trich color. im looking for 30% amber color for a cut target. im hoping the flush will speed the trics changing as they are still mostly clear. what a joy this run has been, n how can i complain about the time when the results are such beautifull plants...pics soon


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds good!! Hurry up! lol


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 14, 2011)

*TEST BRANCH*
so here at day 70 i cut a test branch on the most finished plant. only a few amber trics showing, maby 5%. densety n weight supprised me. ill hang for a few n cure out, then give a smoke report about the time they all come down i would think. going to fast dry a bud tomorrow n see how it is. 70+ days seems like forever...


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 14, 2011)

*TRAINING DAY*
so the headband girls got a taste of whats in store for them, i think they like it 
recovery was overnight n all branch sites are showing accelerated growth. will probably take a few more to get shape under controll then it just maintaining the form till flip time...
so far im very happy with the girls n the mini veg unit. root growth is fenominal, and the ease of balancing all at once is priceless.im up to 450 ppm on solution.
**


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice 40oz damn those girls look good really nice job dude. Just waiting on the HB now mad grow props man.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 14, 2011)

little bud porn for ya
canopy shot after test branch, n the next one ripening up.
the fat girl is warming up everyone, i can hear her backstage getting her tonsels in tune


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 14, 2011)

Fat gurls huh. Yup I think she's gonna sing real niice hahaha ur crazy 4T niice gotta love It.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 15, 2011)

monster cropped outdoor girls, loading the branches...


----------



## dirk d (Aug 16, 2011)

4tatude said:


> View attachment 1731807View attachment 1731810


wow excellent coloration 4tatude! great job.


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 16, 2011)

WOw bro you got some fine bud there....that veg area is going to get packed real quick! Excellent branch of bud! How do you dry your buds?

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> WOw bro you got some fine bud there....that veg area is going to get packed real quick! Excellent branch of bud! How do you dry your buds?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


BKB thanks for the love...
i cut n do a green trim but not quite a finish, then i hang till the stem breaks but not snapps. usually 5-7 days. then i do a finish trim n put in paper grocery bags with the end open. i move them around twice a day for about 10 days or so till they are dry n dont hardley smell any more, well just not the overpowering smell you know...then i jar them up n burp 2-3 times a day till the bud can be almost used in a grinder, not quite that dry but almost. the sweet finish smell will envelope the jar buds n they will keep that way for as long as they are around. if humidity is too high i have a very small oil heater that ill turn on low to help dry. no pro at it but seems to work for me.. takes about a month, maby 6 weeks to dry this way where i live but its worth it imo.
would love to hear how others dry their bud, im sure geographics has a lot to with technique.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 17, 2011)

had a setback in my personal life this week, my best friend and companion for almost 15 yrs died on monday. i got him as a tiny pup n throughout the years became so intune with me i truly believe he could read my mind. im heartbroken but at the same time relieved. im not one to dwell on the negative so im going to pick up another pup asap n start over. it wont replace him in my heart but will fill the physical void untill the heart too is healed n a new love is established for the new pup. my other dog of 7 yrs cried all night for the old man that left us, he will appreciate the new member of the family also.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 17, 2011)

so sorry to hear about the loss.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 18, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> so sorry to hear about the loss.


thanks mongo if anyone understands i know its you...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2011)

my condolences 4t  
The bonds we form with our companions is amazing. Im sure you'll fall in love again


----------



## Mineralz (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear that 4t  Pets truly do have a way of sticking out this life with us..sorry for ur loss amigo


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks everyone, it truly leaves a void in our lives when a pet dies. meanwhile the world moves on. so lets move on... im proud to announce its chopper time!!!! the flush was good n the plants are changing rapidly. the color changes have been beautifull. the buds have gained the weight n densety i was hoping for. trichs are getting amber n seem to be stacked on top of each other. the test limb i cut the other day is stil damp but i did a quick dry on a bud. WOW!!! thats all i can say... really fast acting head high with a body stone that creeps up on ya. strong diesel exhale with a sour lemon or orange citrus type inhale. intense high that seems to last forever. ill post some harvest pics soon.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 19, 2011)

4tatude said:


> thanks everyone, it truly leaves a void in our lives when a pet dies. meanwhile the world moves on. so lets move on... im proud to announce its chopper time!!!! the flush was good n the plants are changing rapidly. the color changes have been beautifull. the buds have gained the weight n densety i was hoping for. trichs are getting amber n seem to be stacked on top of each other. the test limb i cut the other day is stil damp but i did a quick dry on a bud. WOW!!! thats all i can say... really fast acting head high with a body stone that creeps up on ya. strong diesel exhale with a sour lemon or orange citrus type inhale. intense high that seems to last forever. ill post some harvest pics soon.


 Sounds tasty, you got a lot of trimming coming your way. Ill rent you my trimmer  lol


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 20, 2011)

76 day bud porn, its done  what a great grow this has been!!!! ive had a ball ... stay tuned...


----------



## Mineralz (Aug 20, 2011)

That Sour D looks phuckin awesome 4t! You did a really kickass job man...gratz


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry about your friend! Its something you can never prepare for and sucks!!!! 

Plants look superb!


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ireph2h_pdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ireph2h_pdg&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 20, 2011)

*HARVEST*
tent looking strange with empty buckets in it lol.
once i cleaned it all up i filled it with what the buckets held.
looking to do a final trim in 5 to 7 days, then the curing starts.
nice pull for sour diesel n a 600, nice colors too. great bag appeal 

**


----------



## BluBerry (Aug 20, 2011)

*Great Harvest! I like that dry rack. Very Nice Budz!!*


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice 4T you deserve it and must be doing cartwheels out side that tent!!! Massive harvest!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## xsc0ck (Aug 22, 2011)

can't wait for mines to look like that!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome 4t!
jmo but buds might dry out too fast with fans blowing on them.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 23, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Awesome 4t!
> jmo but buds might dry out too fast with fans blowing on them.


thanks bro, n i agree whodat, i dont have any air hitting the buds. ive a couple 4in fans pointed to the floor to move the air around, then a 6in vortex hooked to the filter that scrubbs the air before exausting out of tent. its turned down to 1/2 speed so not a huge exchange just stready.
thanks for the heads up bro your oppinion matters... if anyone else sees or thinks something is amuck feel free to comment, we all need a tune up occasionally n i really dont know jack so all help n suggestions are greatly appreciated...peace...


----------



## dirk d (Aug 24, 2011)

congrats 4tatude, looking great. sorry to hear about your dog bra, the cycle of life. with every death there is rebirth. do you have a humidity gauge in your dryer tent??


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 24, 2011)

dirk d said:


> congrats 4tatude, looking great. sorry to hear about your dog bra, the cycle of life. with every death there is rebirth. do you have a humidity gauge in your dryer tent??


yea dirk im running about 50% or so. were having a warm spell so thats cooperating with me. ive been turning them every other day n looking close for problems.everything looks up to parr so far. they are drying perf n the colors n christals are popping. hate to say it but i have no cuttings of this sd. ive a few in flower outside but no clones. im going to re veg the smallest outside plant when i harvest. ill just bring her in under 24/7 light n hit her with high nitrogen n hope for the best. hope it works...


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 24, 2011)

When i got these headband i knew i was in for a treet lol. long n lean girls grow up fast, these are really fast growers.they are loving the mini veg undercurrent system. roots are growing rampid as well as veg. they have doubled in heighth in the last 2 weeks, would be 18 to 20inches if vertical. i supercropped last week to get some horizontal growth, this week i tied the main trunk in circles, also whatever side branching i could shape was done as well. as you can see they take to bondage like they were ment for it. these plants will need supports, lot more than the sd i can already tell. got to figure that one out quick. the 4x4 tent is being utilized for drying n looks to be a few more days before these girls are transferred to the big undercurrent. they havelots of branching going on and should fill the tent very fast. will probably install a screen on this grow for support and help level out the canopy. im not shooting for a true scrog just some assistance as these look like they are going to be a handfull

**


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is a widdow cut i got a while back. it rooted right away, only took 9 days to pop roots. not sure what genetics it is as it has been clone only for the last 5 yrs. its an 11 week strain that has a wicked high n produces well for ww. going to clone a batch n veg out while running the headband, should be interesting to watch also.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 24, 2011)

PRE 98 BUBBA KUSH
not so thrilled about this one. took forever to pop a root. 21 days to be exact. is this normal? once it popped it went to town on root production. the pic is like 9 days from 1st root. im reserving my opinion on this one till i see more. going to transplant into soilless medium n veg for a bit. we'll see what it does.have to admit it was a tiny cut but shouldent have been that long reguardless.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

Some strains are difficult to clone but hold your opinion until you see this lady flower!
plants look happy 4t


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Some strains are difficult to clone but hold your opinion until you see this lady flower!
> plants look happy 4t


thanks whodat  im having fun with these headbands lol they seem to double in size overnight...im holding my opinion on the pre 98 all right just wasnt happy with root time. the plant it came off of is very bushy, n heavily branched, looks like a winner. just have to figure in root time if i like it. thanks for stoping in, always a pleasure...


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 26, 2011)

*13.5 OZ*
i expect to loose 1/2 oz in the final cure, they are pritty dry after 7 days in the rack
*IM STOKED!!!!!*

**


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Simply beautiful bro as always ,love the dry rack and each time i see it it looks better then the first i wonder why!!Great harvest..


----------



## bekindbud (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow bro, thats a lot of dank buds!!! I want some... I havent been around cause I just got home form a 6 day mini vacation in Washington State. Visiting some friends and getting away to clear my mind! I am happy for your wonderful yield bro! Good shit, cant wait to hear the smoke and high report! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 28, 2011)

loving the finish...


----------



## BluBerry (Aug 28, 2011)

*Love me some purple budz!! *


----------



## G37Kush (Aug 30, 2011)

Yo waddup 4T! Super dank ass lookin buds you got there. Always love me some purps any day. Do you have a sentinel hooked up to your exhaust fan when you were drying in the tent with the drying rack? I'm coming up close to harvest in a month or so and I was going to setup a drying tent just like yours. That rack looks sick and is only like around $50-$60 at the hydro shop. Great investment compared to drying them on string in cardboard boxes hahaha. Great grow as usual. Ill post up some updated pics of my critical mass grow in a few days when I get a chance too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 30, 2011)

4tatude said:


> When i got these headband i knew i was in for a treet lol. long n lean girls grow up fast, these are really fast growers.they are loving the mini veg undercurrent system. roots are growing rampid as well as veg. they have doubled in heighth in the last 2 weeks, would be 18 to 20inches if vertical. i supercropped last week to get some horizontal growth, this week i tied the main trunk in circles, also whatever side branching i could shape was done as well. as you can see they take to bondage like they were ment for it. these plants will need supports, lot more than the sd i can already tell. got to figure that one out quick. the 4x4 tent is being utilized for drying n looks to be a few more days before these girls are transferred to the big undercurrent. they havelots of branching going on and should fill the tent very fast. will probably install a screen on this grow for support and help level out the canopy. im not shooting for a true scrog just some assistance as these look like they are going to be a handfull
> 
> *View attachment 1751826View attachment 1751825View attachment 1751824*
> View attachment 1751827


 Looks like some extreme bondage there, looks like you've had some practice  lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 30, 2011)

4tatude said:


> loving the finish...
> 
> View attachment 1759381View attachment 1759380View attachment 1759378
> View attachment 1759379


Damn I need to make a roadtrip!!!

.64 g/w not too shabby either for your second grow!!! with an average of 2.3 oz per plant to boot. How long did you veg them for?


----------



## dirk d (Aug 31, 2011)

wow 4tatude your harvest looks bomb!! excellent job, keep up the good work!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 31, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Simply beautiful bro as always ,love the dry rack and each time i see it it looks better then the first i wonder why!!Great harvest..


thanks sb it grew on me too lol at first i thought it was ok but after figuring out how to hang n work it its a must have item...



bekindbud said:


> Wow bro, thats a lot of dank buds!!! I want some... I havent been around cause I just got home form a 6 day mini vacation in Washington State. Visiting some friends and getting away to clear my mind! I am happy for your wonderful yield bro! Good shit, cant wait to hear the smoke and high report!
> Peace
> 
> BKB


BKB glad you took the trip, hope you had some good times in washington, ive friends in seattle, need to see them soon...






BluBerry said:


> *Love me some purple budz!! *


bluberry im fond of coloration also thanks



G37Kush said:


> Yo waddup 4T! Super dank ass lookin buds you got there. Always love me some purps any day. Do you have a sentinel hooked up to your exhaust fan when you were drying in the tent with the drying rack? I'm coming up close to harvest in a month or so and I was going to setup a drying tent just like yours. That rack looks sick and is only like around $50-$60 at the hydro shop. Great investment compared to drying them on string in cardboard boxes hahaha. Great grow as usual. Ill post up some updated pics of my critical mass grow in a few days when I get a chance too.


hay G, yea i had everything going except the light, the small fans on low pointed to the floor n the 6" pulling through the scrubber about 1/3 speed. just enough to get a good negative pressure n exchange rate.the rh cooperated well @ about 55%, took 7 days to get a good bend without a snap. me i love the rack, a must have item. n it fits the 4x4 perf. looking forward to the pics 



billcollector99 said:


> Looks like some extreme bondage there, looks like you've had some practice  lol


you might say that 



billcollector99 said:


> Damn I need to make a roadtrip!!!
> .64 g/w not too shabby either for your second grow!!! with an average of 2.3 oz per plant to boot. How long did you veg them for?


thanks bc99 im pleased with it for sure, i think they went like 6 weeks under 2 4ft shop lights, just reg florescents. pack a bag bro we'll have a grand ol time 



dirk d said:


> wow 4tatude your harvest looks bomb!! excellent job, keep up the good work!


thanks dirk, your really kickin ass on your grow man. your dialed in, back at ya with the good work...


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 31, 2011)

the headband are veging well under 2 4ft shop lights, ive been lazy n havent cleaned n sanitized the tent untill tonight. i pulled all the buckets, peaces n parts down n set up the undercurrent system in the garage floor. after putting everythging together i simply picked it up n placed it in the tent. its so easy to move assembled it not even funny. everything is flexable yet ridgid enough to support itself. placed in the tent n hooked the waterhose up n filled the whole system. its been full for a couple hours n looks tight, no leaks. i really wasnt expecting any, during the first test in the garage floor i really abused it to try n make it leak but had no sucess. im working on supports that will be placed in each bucket thet will give scrog type support but seperate to each bucket. as soon as they are finished ill move the headband into the tent n start the show. i promise this will be interesting. im real fond of the way these headband grow. also got a couple add ons to the undercurrent system to make it run even smoother. im hunting cruse controll 

i dont have pics to put up yet but will within a week or so. im about to enjoy a 4 or 5 day weekend  hope everyone has a great labor day holiday n stay safe.. peace...


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 5, 2011)

so today is day 30 of veg in the mini undercurrent, it has worked wonderfull. the plants have thrived in the systen, and developed a great root system. they had a good tie down two weeks ago n seemed to have loved it. its now time to move the girls up to the big system n do another tie down n get them in the tent n ready for flip.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 5, 2011)

those are crazy roots man. nice man nice!!!
i started an mongo needs advice thread 1 of the 2 sour diesel im growing is pictured check it out.


----------



## G37Kush (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice roots 4T! What size water and air pump u using in that system?


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 5, 2011)

So ive been busy designing a support system that would support plants with vertical growth. if this was soil or a soilless medium id just use bamboo poles, but as im using water as the medium i had to come up with something else. this presented a duel problem, the plant would need support the lid could not provide. meaning with heighth it would be top heavy n need something to support the base. also it would need to support the vertical growth. ive come up with a good solution i think, 1/2 in pvc pipe n some t fittings configured to just fit the UC system n also fit inside a 5 gallon bucket. i will add vertical support by adding pipe to the t fitting as needed. the t fittings on botrh sides of the lid locks the lid in place and gives good support throughout. this type of support would work in any bubble bucket or hydro system, it would just need to be modified to fit the system.
EDIT: I forgot to say the tape on the outside of lid serves no other perpose than to give me a place to tie limbs to. notice the folded edge? i use an ice pick to punch holes then tie through the hole to secure in place.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is the final resting place for the HB girls. as you can see i did a modification to the UC system n made it a 8 hole with res/pump housing. the flow goes right n left of res n joins up at back middle bucket then flows to res down the middle row. im running 6in air stones in every other bucket, and a 365 gph pump. it took about an hour for everything to balance out with adding nutes n such to the res. ive a 35 gallon container ill mix in next time n just drain into system.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 5, 2011)

these HB take to lst like a duck to water. the real heighth is approx 30 inches if they were not tied down. with a couple of good tie backs ive got the vertical heighth at 6inches max. ill veg a week or so more to let them recouperate then its off to the races. hope everyone enjoys the show...


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 5, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> those are crazy roots man. nice man nice!!!
> i started an mongo needs advice thread 1 of the 2 sour diesel im growing is pictured check it out.


thanks mongo, the mini UC really does the job, im very happy with its first run



G37Kush said:


> Nice roots 4T! What size water and air pump u using in that system?


hay G always good to see you drop in. thanks for the compliments, im usina a eco 396 submergable hooked up as an in line pump inside a bucket, the same as the bigger system. the air pump is an active air 15lpm with an air stone in every other hole. the two togeather make up a clean running system, n pritty quiet too. im happy with both set ups, now that ive proven the mini UC im anxious to see what the bigger unit can do.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow looks like I got a lot of catching up To do sir thanks for the update in the Club thread alrite then time to hit the pages man ur thread kinda doubled this last month see ya soon lolz!


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 7, 2011)

a day later they are all looking to the light like nothing happened. amazing what these plants can withstand n just pop back
i checked with a tape measure n nothing is more than 6" from the lowest level of the lid.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 7, 2011)

picked up a 400/600 lumatek switchable ballast n a 400 mh bulb. put the girls under the mh on monday. my first mh to work with n really dont think i need to do more than harden them off before the 600 n flip. these girls are ready to go, but im going to do 2 weeks on this res. i hate to be wastefull.

nute mix

total water vollume---43 gallons

in one gallon of water i mixed
200ml pure pro grow
100ml liquid karma
100ml cal mag
50ml silica blast
100ml aquashield
2tsp great white

water to start was 150ppm and 6.6 ph

i added the whole gallon of nutes and the ppm went to 650 and the ph @ 6.4
it took 40ml of down to drop to 5.6
today day 3 its @ 660 and 5.7
i allow a 5 point swing on ph, when it reaches 6.1 ill bump it back down. i believe the optomum uptake of various nutes is at different ph's so the swing is necesary to max the availability of a broader spectrum than is available tan when steady. jmo no proof


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 8, 2011)

Subbed! Looking good


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 8, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Subbed! Looking good


Welcome Shwagbag!!! glad your subbed up i need all the help i can get lol. keep a sharp eye out n give a shout out when you see something. this is an ongoing journal n you are encouraged to post comment etc. everyone here is great and as of yet no egos to speak of lol, well i get a big head now n then but who doesnt right? if you see anything i can explain or help you out with just give a shout n i will expect you to do the same. with a colected group of knolidege we can figure anything out. synergy brother senergy...glad to have you along for the ride...


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 8, 2011)

ok so i know from chatting with people that a lot of you dont post your problems here, or even acknolidge that you have a problem. me i got problems, more than i want to admit but im talking about growing mmj problems...
im checking out the girls and tho ive never had bugs (knock on wood) ive had pm. i fought the pm untill i was sick of it, then another RIU member told me about Eagle 20. ive used it and never looked back, works with a one time application and eleminated the pm for the whole grow.
so now i got pucking bugs, spider mites to be exact. i knew it was just a mater of time but was hoping i could finish out this crop of gray hair im cultivating before i had mites lol. well no such luck so here i am with another learning curve. im kinda a green guy, i love the earth, but i have no problem hitting a problem with chemicals to eradicate. most green products might knock things back but usually dont solve the problem.
i know a lot of you cringe reading this but im not interested in an ongoing battle, i dont have the time or the patience to fight long so i just pull out the big guns and try to eliminate the problem. so today i sprayed their ass down good with floramite. it says it gives a 28 day protection, im wondering about that...
my research says that mites can go sexually active as fast as 5 days n start laying eggs right away. they dont even have to have them fertilized the way i understand.

Anyway thats the extent of my problem at present n look forward to hearing others recepie for sucess on mites...

come on everyone post up and lets get the mystery out in the open so other nubees like myself can have someone experienced with mites tell the low down with your experience.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 8, 2011)

4tatude said:


> ok so i know from chatting with people that a lot of you dont post your problems here, or even acknolidge that you have a problem. me i got problems, more than i want to admit but im talking about growing mmj problems...
> im checking out the girls and tho ive never had bugs (knock on wood) ive had pm. i fought the pm untill i was sick of it, then another RIU member told me about Eagle 20. ive used it and never looked back, works with a one time application and eleminated the pm for the whole grow.
> so now i got pucking bugs, spider mites to be exact. i knew it was just a mater of time but was hoping i could finish out this crop of gray hair im cultivating before i had mites lol. well no such luck so here i am with another learning curve. im kinda a green guy, i love the earth, but i have no problem hitting a problem with chemicals to eradicate. most green products might knock things back but usually dont solve the problem.
> i know a lot of you cringe reading this but im not interested in an ongoing battle, i dont have the time or the patience to fight long so i just pull out the big guns and try to eliminate the problem. so today i sprayed their ass down good with floramite. it says it gives a 28 day protection, im wondering about that...
> ...


You have the right idea, don't fuck with mites. Get rid of them and get rid of them fast because they can destroy your crop. I've never used floromite but I I have used Azamax. It works great and claims to be 100% natural. You're right about the egg cycle too. I would recommend hitting them again every 5-7 days for a total of 3 applications. Another organic option for you is neem oil, this can be applied with a wetting agent and it helps combat various insects. It is also said to offer benefits to the plant as well. I've used both of those and I've wiped those effers out, haven't seen them for a long time but I know they will return some day only to meet their match when they see me!

Muahahahaha, no sweat man, wipem out good. Make sure to spray the undersides of the leaves as well, this is where they dwell those little pricks.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 8, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> You have the right idea, don't fuck with mites. Get rid of them and get rid of them fast because they can destroy your crop. I've never used floromite but I I have used Azamax. It works great and claims to be 100% natural. You're right about the egg cycle too. I would recommend hitting them again every 5-7 days for a total of 3 applications. Another organic option for you is neem oil, this can be applied with a wetting agent and it helps combat various insects. It is also said to offer benefits to the plant as well. I've used both of those and I've wiped those effers out, haven't seen them for a long time but I know they will return some day only to meet their match when they see me!
> 
> Muahahahaha, no sweat man, wipem out good. Make sure to spray the undersides of the leaves as well, this is where they dwell those little pricks.


GREAT info swagbag way to be there. im glad i used a 5 gallon bucket for the base, i just plopped those girls in the bucket n turned them upside down. all the leaves exposed their underside and was pritty easy to drench. the 5 day plan was about what i figured to do. about 4 or 5 applications should eradicate them n i can get along with more important things  thanks bro!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 8, 2011)

Hell yeah, that's ideal if you can do that. Upside down drench is the shiznizzle. "Sheeeeeit I'm so bad I kick my own ass twice a day." - Hamburger Pimp


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 8, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Hell yeah, that's ideal if you can do that. Upside down drench is the shiznizzle. "Sheeeeeit I'm so bad I kick my own ass twice a day." - Hamburger Pimp


lol sounds like we may be brothers from different mothers


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 10, 2011)

one week after being tied down under the 400 mh...good growth n healthy color. these Headband are responding well to the undercurrent sustem and nute change. great plants for lst.
im going to give a hard trim for two reasons.
1 mite eradication, i found eggs on some leafs. no live mites after spraying, but eggs are future problems,less eggs less problems.
2 im just a controll freak lol, i want to make sure every bud site has the same opportunity.lots of new sites popping up that look real promising.
im giong to trim up give them a day or two then flip. looking for a thanksgiving harvest....


----------



## dirk d (Sep 11, 2011)

hey 4tatude looking real good. I had a major problem with mites when i tried to "resitate" a dying house plants and inadvertanly gave my room spider mites in the process. What worked for me was taking showers more often, changing clothes more often, do your grow room duties before you go outside, spray azamax every 5 days for at least 4 weeks, cut out any leaf with infestation, smash those fucgers with your fingers. just make sure you wash your hands afterwards lol. 

The Azamax doesnt kil the eggs but SNS 217 does and its organic. The SNS is a little spendy but its good stuff. Haven't had a mite problem for a long time. Now i try and preemptively spray my veg/clone/flower rooms every 30-45 days as a proactive measure now.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice progress man! I love the training on these, they're going to turn out dank as hell.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 11, 2011)

dirk d said:


> hey 4tatude looking real good. I had a major problem with mites when i tried to "resitate" a dying house plants and inadvertanly gave my room spider mites in the process. What worked for me was taking showers more often, changing clothes more often, do your grow room duties before you go outside, spray azamax every 5 days for at least 4 weeks, cut out any leaf with infestation, smash those fucgers with your fingers. just make sure you wash your hands afterwards lol.
> 
> The Azamax doesnt kil the eggs but SNS 217 does and its organic. The SNS is a little spendy but its good stuff. Haven't had a mite problem for a long time. Now i try and preemptively spray my veg/clone/flower rooms every 30-45 days as a proactive measure now.


Dirk Great info there bud, that sns 217 reads just like what im looking for. im not against whatever it takes but want to set up a preventive maintenance routine n really dont want to have to bomb with the big guns every time. im amazed i havent had them before now as im an avid gardner both vegetable gardened and house and yard plants. my world is full of plants lol. thanks for the info and will have some on order asap


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 11, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Nice progress man! I love the training on these, they're going to turn out dank as hell.


Thanks Swag... im pleased with the progress n also like the way they are training up. The dankness we will just have to wait n see  
This is first time growing HB so really dont know how they will act, wont be able to say that soon 
Thanks for stopping in bro...


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 11, 2011)

why are u up so early sir. lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 11, 2011)

4tatude said:


> Thanks Swag... im pleased with the progress n also like the way they are training up. The dankness we will just have to wait n see
> This is first time growing HB so really dont know how they will act, wont be able to say that soon
> Thanks for stopping in bro...


Overall it looks like a lot of fun. 

Turn out dank they will. Oh yes, turn out dank they will.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 11, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> why are u up so early sir. lol.


lol hay mongo i was just waiti9ng on the ol lady to finish up this morning. i had to take her to the airport early so i was just... waiting on a woman lmao ...guess we all know how that goes.
just saw you posted at same time so wtf you doing up so early also???


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 11, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Overall it looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> Turn out dank they will. Oh yes, turn out dank they will.
> 
> View attachment 1780724


Swag i do have a lot of fun tieing n shaping these girls, reminds me of an old girlfriend that was long n lanky. could put those anckles behind those ears n well i better not go there lmao
i have faith with the genetics backing the headband they will be a force to be reconed with...


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 11, 2011)

MAJOR TRIM...
i did a maj trim on the girls, looking at the pic it looks like i went back a week or so to where they were tied down. they will blow up n be so full of bud sites after this trim n hopefully my mite problem will be easier to solve. i wanted to flip today but im going to give a few to get their feet back under before flip.
these girls are going to fill the space to max capacity in no time... im excited to get the show on the way!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 13, 2011)

just sprayed again with mitacide, i think im good to go as i didnt see any mite damage on the folage that was left. im t6hinking 2 more treatments 5 days appart will completely eradicate the mites. fingers crossed lol. the girls are popping bud sites everywhere n filling in fast. the node lengths have shortened up with the mh just 12in off the canopy. i will do one more tie down this w/e n flip. this should be a killer grow...

note: ph has been rock steady @ 5.8 n nutes are @ 600 n holding..i added 5 gallons to the system with pre mixed nutes n ph set the same as what they were running. i think i will run the veg nutes the first week of flower then change over. will allow me to get 3 weeks from the nutes before dumping.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2011)

sounds and look great 4t  
I wouldt stop treating for bugs though, congrats on that progress btw , Id continue to do prevenative until the near end (last 15 days) just incase ... Im sure we all agree that mites suck lol


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 14, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> sounds and look great 4t
> I wouldt stop treating for bugs though, congrats on that progress btw , Id continue to do prevenative until the near end (last 15 days) just incase ... Im sure we all agree that mites suck lol


thanks whodat, yea i plan on keeping it up as preventive. i hate suprises when you least expect them lol. mites do SUCK!!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 15, 2011)

4tatude said:


> Swag i do have a lot of fun tieing n shaping these girls, reminds me of an old girlfriend that was long n lanky. could put those anckles behind those ears n well i better not go there lmao
> i have faith with the genetics backing the headband they will be a force to be reconed with...


lol nice man.... I have some headband seeds waiting to be popped so I will be watching to see how the strain is. SO many strains such a small space to flower (for me). Hope those bugs are gongalonga.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 16, 2011)

Im really happy with the way these Headband plants are doing. They are very easy to maintain n dont require a lot of attention. they respond well to training and arent pickey with their environment. They are happy with the Botanicare nutes and have a sweet spot @ 600+/-ppm at this time. 
Im going to give them another week or so before flipping, since i have the supports in place i might as well use them lol. as you can see the floor of the tent is almost covered already. im going to put a second 600 in the tent this run so we should see some phenominal bud growth. My understanding is the cross light will create more n bigger buds than a single that is not reaching some areas. the increase in lumins alone will be worth it but the cross lighting is supposed to be phenominal... we shal see...


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 17, 2011)

enjoying the last weeks of summer, the weather is perfect this time of year... hope everyone is having a great weekend...


----------



## Mineralz (Sep 19, 2011)

Supz mane  Been offline for awhile, but I'm back now lulz. Just browsed what I missed and the Headband looks dope!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2011)

4tatude said:


> Im really happy with the way these Headband plants are doing. They are very easy to maintain n dont require a lot of attention. they respond well to training and arent pickey with their environment. They are happy with the Botanicare nutes and have a sweet spot @ 600+/-ppm at this time.
> Im going to give them another week or so before flipping, since i have the supports in place i might as well use them lol. as you can see the floor of the tent is almost covered already. im going to put a second 600 in the tent this run so we should see some phenominal bud growth. My understanding is the cross light will create more n bigger buds than a single that is not reaching some areas. the increase in lumins alone will be worth it but the cross lighting is supposed to be phenominal... we shal see...
> 
> View attachment 1790503View attachment 1790502View attachment 1790501View attachment 1790499


They are looking wonderful my friend, i wish i could say the same about my girls.. I got your text, sorry i have been super busy with the new job and stuff. Looks like you got things fully under control up there!! Well done


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 19, 2011)

Mineralz said:


> Supz mane  Been offline for awhile, but I'm back now lulz. Just browsed what I missed and the Headband looks dope!


thanks mineralz glad your back lol, they are great plants to work with, looking forward to seeing what they are capable of...



billcollector99 said:


> They are looking wonderful my friend, i wish i could say the same about my girls.. I got your text, sorry i have been super busy with the new job and stuff. Looks like you got things fully under control up there!! Well done


thanks bc... whats wrong with yours? know how the work thing is np i knew you were busy.. wish i did have them under controll, the heat wave we are having has me worried. been putting a 1ltr frozen watere bottle in 2 times a day to keep temps down. going to start h2o2 tonight just in case. that should hold them till it cools back down. still havent finished up the chiller we were talking about. need to but like you time right now is at a premium.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 19, 2011)

weve had a couple days in the mid 90s. thats unusual for my area... the night temps have been in the 60s too, n thats a bit high. the same forcast for the next 5 days or so.
my res temps have been getting in the 70s n i have been waterbotteling the res 2x a day to keep temps down. im unable to keep below 70 so im including h2o2 into the mix starting tonight. it will kill off the bennies but the other option is worse. i will finish up this week with the nutes n change over to flower nutes probably sunday.
i have 2 radiant6 hoods mounted on a light angle iron frame that i will hang in the tent in the next couple days. im looking to flip n run 2 600watt lights for flower.should produce some awsome results...


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 19, 2011)

there is a saying "time is money" in my case my time is spent with my son, so in my case "time is priceless"


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 19, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> there is a saying "time is money" in my case my time is spent with my son, so in my case "time is priceless"


bc ive 2 sons grown n serving in the airforce now, i feel the time spent with them is and was priceless. now i can be their friend and am. when they were growing up i was a hard ass on them, hard but fair if you follow. today im proud to say they are my friends and my sons. we talk almost every other day n are as close as can be. invest in them the time it takes n you too will be rewarded my friend...peace

edit: BC i just saw your f1 in the oven pic lol congrats!!! when is the due date?


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 21, 2011)

ok so here is the dual hoods that will be 600 watts each. i drilled n mounted hoods to angle iron using bolts. then i hung using tie down straps secured at each corner. with the hoods, filter, n 6" vortex all supported from the framework of the tent i think i have reached the safety limit weight wise. dont know how i would fit anything else in even if i wanted lol.
i have to get an addaptor to hook up the second hood to the ballast but its all there but that. ill stop n pick one up tomorrow n it will be off to the races...


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 21, 2011)

tomorrow evening i plan on changing nutes to the first flower mix n turning the lights off for 24 hours. when 24 is over ill flip on the dual 600s n we will see what happens. ill be running 12/12 fron 8pm to 8am to help with the temps im sure the 1200watts will create. its also an easier time for me as i do have to earn a living n that takes from 6 to 6 usually lol. gives me time to clean up, eat n such then i can check the girly show out before retiring for the night. when i roll out in the morning i get a cup o joe n a nice can can show before heading of to bust rocks  usually puts a smile on my face no matter how bad the day might look.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 22, 2011)

lights went out tonight at 8PM, going to be 12/12 starting tomorrow night @ 8pm. i didnt get a chance to swap nutes but no biggie ill get them swapped out tomorrow night.


----------



## bekindbud (Sep 24, 2011)

Whats cracking 4T.....Sorry I havent been around but my internet and CPU had major problems. Virus and my CPU crashed. I got lots of catching up to do. Set up looks dope and I see your still pimpin the green ladies!!!! I am back bro!!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## LionsRoor (Sep 25, 2011)

4tatude said:


> ok so here is the dual hoods that will be 600 watts each. i drilled n mounted hoods to angle iron using bolts. then i hung using tie down straps secured at each corner. with the hoods, filter, n 6" vortex all supported from the framework of the tent i think i have reached the safety limit weight wise. dont know how i would fit anything else in even if i wanted lol.
> i have to get an addaptor to hook up the second hood to the ballast but its all there but that. ill stop n pick one up tomorrow n it will be off to the races...
> 
> View attachment 1799171View attachment 1799170View attachment 1799169


Nice - I love the dual light config. Nice job, Bra!


----------



## LionsRoor (Sep 25, 2011)

4tatude said:


> just sprayed again with mitacide, i think im good to go as i didnt see any mite damage on the folage that was left. im t6hinking 2 more treatments 5 days appart will completely eradicate the mites. fingers crossed lol. the girls are popping bud sites everywhere n filling in fast. the node lengths have shortened up with the mh just 12in off the canopy. i will do one more tie down this w/e n flip. this should be a killer grow...
> 
> note: ph has been rock steady @ 5.8 n nutes are @ 600 n holding..i added 5 gallons to the system with pre mixed nutes n ph set the same as what they were running. i think i will run the veg nutes the first week of flower then change over. will allow me to get 3 weeks from the nutes before dumping.


nice work.


----------



## LionsRoor (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, 4T! I really like the setup - looks really good. HB is a fav of mine too. Keep up the good work, and keep those pics comin'!


----------



## dirk d (Sep 25, 2011)

looking great 4tatude. Your setup is starting to look really dialed in. Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 25, 2011)

*HEADBAND UPDATE*

as you can see the canopy is healthy n pritty even, the 2 600s are 9" off canopy, temps are rock solid @ 77
roots are in love with the uc system, lots of big main arteries and tons of new white feeders.
just finished changing from veg to flower nutes, comlpetly pumped out system n flushed with water, re filled whole system and added 50 ml of clerex and 15ml h2o2 to system and ran 24hrs.
nute mix
in one gallon i mixed
200ml pro bloom for soil
200ml pro bloom for hydro
200ml liquid karma
125ml cal mag
75ml silica blast
100ml aqua shield
2 scoops of great white

added mix untill i got the ppms to 800 adjusted ph to 5.8


----------



## dirk d (Sep 26, 2011)

you got a chiller yet 4tatude??


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 26, 2011)

dirk d said:


> you got a chiller yet 4tatude??


 not yet dirk im kinda in need of one tho. ive been treating with h2o2 so i dont get rot. the temps are just above where they need to be like 70. for now im going to cool with frozen water bottles n do the h2o2. im just not set up right now for it with all the construction going on here. i did a prototype on a mini fridge that will work great if i had the room but im just wall to wall right now with all the material n projects i have going on. hoping to have the shop finished sometime this winter n will have room to set up right. you know how it is , we do what we can when we can with what we got  thanks for the support man sometimes we need the push from others...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 27, 2011)

looking nice, going to give the side by side lights a try, keep it coming.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2011)

Aquashield/Hydroguard by botanicare, add that to your rez, and I guarantee your roots will be nice and white in no time!!


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Aquashield/Hydroguard by botanicare, add that to your rez, and I guarantee your roots will be nice and white in no time!!


i already use aquashield, ill check out the hydroguard. thanks bro!!!
the roots look fine, the nute mix i run doesnt allow real white roots due to the mix. i was worried about root rot as the temps are hovering @ 70.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 27, 2011)

BC im already using aquashield. i understand it replaced hydroshield so now i understand your slash lol. the roots are healthy just get nervous when the res temps hover at 70+/-
i cut n copied this so we could all understand what aquashield does

Aquashield is safe for use in soil gardens, soilless mix hydrogardens and aeroponic growing applications.

It contains a mixture of these beneficial bacteria which break down (composts) organic debris to keep the plant roots clean and healthy:

Bacillus subtilis
Paenibacillus polymxa
Bacillus circulans
Bacillus amyloliquefaciens

Botanicare's AquaShield is useful throughout a plants life cycle in both soil gardens and hydroponics systems to create a natural and beneficial growing environment.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 28, 2011)

reached deep n cut a few clones fron growth that was getting over run with the older growth. looks like i need to pull n do a maintenance trim n possably install the frirst set of support risers n balance the canopy out. peitty even growth so far tho fast growing. will be doing some super cropping, trimming, and some tieing back when i get to it. these headband are perfect for tis type grow... im having a ball with them and anxious to see some flowers.....this tent will be rocking soon!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 28, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> looking nice, going to give the side by side lights a try, keep it coming.


robsterb, thanks for stoping buy, do you have a journal? welcome to post your pics here bro...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 28, 2011)

hi 4tatude, i havent got a journal, im a bit causious about putting photos online, ive already got a flower room up and running but im nearly finished setting up a bigger one and turning the first one into the veg/mother room. im subbed to this now so will watch your grow coming along! good luck.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 28, 2011)

Holy shit did you switch yet?! Looking good, getting BIG!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Holy shit did you switch yet?! Looking good, getting BIG!


Kinda like that ass


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 28, 2011)

*STRETCH*
growth is phenominal at an inch + per day possably 2. adverage canopy heighth at present is 16inches, ive got 26inches of available higth to raise the lights. possably a bit more if i get creative, regardless its going to be a close call...
as a side note ive been able to keep the double hoods within 6in of canopy without any problem.

edit: the black tub is just a cover for the pump bucket, with the temps riding the line i started putting a frozen gallon jug in the res every morning so the reguler lid wont cover. the temps are back within tolerances with a bit to spare. easy too as i have a freezer next to grow.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 28, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> hi 4tatude, i havent got a journal, im a bit causious about putting photos online, ive already got a flower room up and running but im nearly finished setting up a bigger one and turning the first one into the veg/mother room. im subbed to this now so will watch your grow coming along! good luck.


ROB glad you decided to ride along man, i know what you mean about the pics, felt funny whin i started but im legal n its just 4 decades of mindset in the way in my case lmao



Shwagbag said:


> Holy shit did you switch yet?! Looking good, getting BIG!


Shwag, yea i flipped n possably a bit late as they seem to be going crazy lol. BIG yea im going to be pushing the limits on this run, hang around its gona get fun soon 



billcollector99 said:


> Kinda like that ass


lmao that is a nice canyon


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2011)

Gonna have to start raising those lights on a daily basis!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 28, 2011)

those look awsome. i cant believe how tall they got so fast. whats your next step? are they going to need supports soon or how is that going to work?


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 28, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> those look awsome. i cant believe how tall they got so fast. whats your next step? are they going to need supports soon or how is that going to work?


Mongo like candy.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 28, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Mongo like candy.


yes i do like candy. thanks for asking.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Gonna have to start raising those lights on a daily basis!!


 oh so true wise one  im working up an inch every night n they are catching the light. im going to keep raising in 1in incremewnts till one touches n then ill bust up 3 n resume. if i pull very far im scared t6hey will reach n stretch more than they are n ill run out of room. anyone know how long the headband stretch goes for?


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 28, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> those look awsome. i cant believe how tall they got so fast. whats your next step? are they going to need supports soon or how is that going to work?


i just finished pulling them all out n trimming the undergrowth, man these guys are monsters for their age. i used a cloth taylors tape n have a couple with 40" of growth from pot to tip. they are def in need of support, they are using each other for support now. im going to give a few more days n put some 16" extensions up n secure the limbs. 

i also just sprayed for mites, ive sprayed every 5 days since the out break n trimmed a couple times. i lookes close n see no dead or eggs so i think im outa the woods there. ill do another in 25 days n that should carry me through


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 28, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> yes i do like candy. thanks for asking.


lmao yall are a riot...n with manors lol


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 28, 2011)

so what you guys think? any advice?


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 29, 2011)

hi 4tatude, ive just finished setting up my room, the lights are great side by side like yours! temps sitting at 81ish but thats because we are getting a heat wave this week. should drop a degree or 2 after, spent alot of time in the loft yesterday! such a nightmare with the insulation itching the shit out of me, lol the lights look cool side by side when you open the door, glad i came across your photos otherwise wouldnt of tryed them this way.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 30, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> hi 4tatude, ive just finished setting up my room, the lights are great side by side like yours! temps sitting at 81ish but thats because we are getting a heat wave this week. should drop a degree or 2 after, spent alot of time in the loft yesterday! such a nightmare with the insulation itching the shit out of me, lol the lights look cool side by side when you open the door, glad i came across your photos otherwise wouldnt of tryed them this way.


ROB great!! glad its working out for you. lol the side by side with ducting n such looks like a spaceship hu? im hoping for some out of this world returns 
feel free to throw up a pic of your set up if you like, we love pics!!! peace...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 30, 2011)

might take a few later, how have you attached that bar to both lights? its abit of a slaver raising and lowering both lights, there on seperate yo yo hangers, also they seem to split apart in the middle.


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 30, 2011)

heres some photos not the best though took them on my phone.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 30, 2011)

4tatude said:


> so what you guys think? any advice?


I would super crop the shit out them to bring the canopy down. Scrog would be ideal but I know that would suck to get to your res!


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 30, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> might take a few later, how have you attached that bar to both lights? its abit of a slaver raising and lowering both lights, there on seperate yo yo hangers, also they seem to split apart in the middle.


ROB i attacjed some light angle iron where the j hooks attach to the light by drilling n using bolts, then suspended using tie downs like you secure a motorcycle down with. still not the easiest thing to adjust but not real hard.



ROBSTERB said:


> View attachment 1813393View attachment 1813394View attachment 1813395View attachment 1813396View attachment 1813397 heres some photos not the best though took them on my phone.


nice!!! install a stabelizer such s i did n you will be fine. wood n screws would be fine i just happened to have some angle iron. those plants look great, they will thank you soon


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 30, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I would super crop the shit out them to bring the canopy down. Scrog would be ideal but I know that would suck to get to your res!


im s cropping a bit now on the most advanced growth. scrog only works if you have total access imo been there done that  good advice m8!! thanks...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks for that, not very good shots of the plants but there white rhino, there 18 inches now so will be switching to flower in the next couple of inches, ive done aquite a few grows now with rhino under the 600 so im hopeing to get more weight adding the second light with same amount of plants. (6)

also that white door on the back wall leads to my veg/mom room which used to be my flower room.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 30, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> thanks for that, not very good shots of the plants but there white rhino, there 18 inches now so will be switching to flower in the next couple of inches, ive done aquite a few grows now with rhino under the 600 so im hopeing to get more weight adding the second light with same amount of plants. (6)
> 
> also that white door on the back wall leads to my veg/mom room which used to be my flower room.


ROB im sure they will reward you for the added light, i think it is one if not the most important element of growing. the wr is a good yielder so you should pull some nice weight.


----------



## 4tatude (Sep 30, 2011)

HEADBAND UPDATE
well i feel i have a heard of cows in the tent... these guys are drinking about 3 gallons a day!!! i went n picked up a float so i could set up an auto fill today. thought i had a matching bulkhead fitting but didnt PUCK!!! so its back to the store n pick up the right size. why is it we have all these extra parts n can never find the part we need? guess thats why theyr extra right lol.

anyway on canopy management i did quite a bit of super cropping on the more agressive tops n now im satisfied they will finish up within my heigth limitations. will proly add to yield too as now the less thans will have a chance to catch up. jmo


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 1, 2011)

*info re par in lighting*

*Photosynthetically Active Radiation (PAR)* is the amount of light available for photosynthesis, which is light in the 400 to 700 nanometer wavelength range. PAR changes seasonally and varies depending on the latitude and time of day.
Levels are greatest during the summer at mid-day. Factors that reduce the amount of PAR available to plants include anything that reduces sunlight, such as cloud cover, shading by trees, and buildings. Air pollution also affects PAR by filtering out the amount of sunlight that can reach plants.
*Why is Photosynthetically Active Radiation Important?*

Photosynthetically Active Radiation is needed for photosynthesis and plant growth. Higher PAR promotes plant growth, and monitoring monitoring PAR is important to ensure plants are receiving adequate light for this process.
PAR values range from 0 to 3,000 millimoles per square meter. At night, PAR is zero. During mid-day in the summer, PAR often reaches 2,000 to 3,000 millimoles per square meter.
*How is Photosynthetically Active Radiation measured?*

Photosynthetically Active Radiation (PAR) is reported as millimoles of light energy per square meter.
*Photosynthetically Active Radiation Technology*

Photosynthetically Active Radiation (PAR) is measured by a silicon photovoltaic detector. This detector measures light in the 400 nanometer to 700 nanometer range.
Some PAR sensors measure the PPFD of photosynthetically active radiation. PPFD stands for photosynthetic photon flux density and is used to quantify PAR. This is the most popular type of light sensor among plant biologists, horticulturists, ecologists, and other environmental scientists


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 1, 2011)

radiation, shit i'm stopping growing..... yeah right  lmao


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> radiation, shit i'm stopping growing..... yeah right  lmao


LAS!!!!! im so glad you dropped in... i pucked up n emptied all of my in box, i know i know lol but i need you to send me your info again please...
other than pulling a hudini trick how the hell ya been? you quit...not likley unless your growing dasies from below  good to hear from you bro, ive be4en thinking about contacting you but figured from our last conversation you needed to chill for a bit so i didnt bother you... but now thet the dead has risen lol. shout back brother if just in pm, the box is empty


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 1, 2011)

whas happening "a la Cheech Marin"


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> whas happening "a la Cheech Marin"


 [video=youtube;vyyTU2lfP5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyyTU2lfP5w[/video]


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 1, 2011)

*YIELD IS DEPENDENT ON*
*LIGHT* 1200watts 4'' off canopy @ lights on
*GENETICS *headband (ogxsd)
*ENVIRONMENT *temps 70-79 rh 55-69
*AND ROOTS!!!!!! LOL*
everything seems dialed in n on cruise controll at present...
i think its time when these are finished to introduce co2 to the mix...


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 1, 2011)

In a more literal sense,

Yield is respective to your ROOTS. Take care of your roots, and the rest will follow !!!

Im sure you knew that though


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> In a more literal sense,
> 
> Yield is respective to your ROOTS. Take care of your roots, and the rest will follow !!!
> 
> Im sure you knew that though


*ROOTS!!!!* thanks for the reminder BC lol


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 3, 2011)

*UNDERCURRENT THE CADILLAC OF HYDRO*
*DAY 7 FROM FLIP*
im astounded at the growth of these plants!!!!
ill let the pictures speak for themselves...


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 3, 2011)

*these pics were taken about a week apart*


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2011)

Did you need to reinforce the top of your tent to support both of those hoods? I know how heavy they are since I run the same ones and wasn't sure my tent would support the weight. I also have my filter hanging from mine though too.
I really need to do a run with the undercurrent system too. I've been wanting to for some time now but haven't pulled the trigger on it yet. I'd love to get my hands on some of those square buckets for when I put one together too for the sake of simplifying sealing the holes where the pipes penetrate them. Otherwise, it's a bit of a pain to keep leaks at bay.

I have a 35gal food grade barrel already and a good sized pump. I can get one of my old air pumps back for free so all I would really need are some net pots, grommets and those square buckets


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 4, 2011)

Very niice 4T gotta love the growth explosion very clean well organized undercurrent grow u got going in here keep up the good work man!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 4, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Did you need to reinforce the top of your tent to support both of those hoods? I know how heavy they are since I run the same ones and wasn't sure my tent would support the weight. I also have my filter hanging from mine though too.
> I really need to do a run with the undercurrent system too. I've been wanting to for some time now but haven't pulled the trigger on it yet. I'd love to get my hands on some of those square buckets for when I put one together too for the sake of simplifying sealing the holes where the pipes penetrate them. Otherwise, it's a bit of a pain to keep leaks at bay.
> 
> I have a 35gal food grade barrel already and a good sized pump. I can get one of my old air pumps back for free so all I would really need are some net pots, grommets and those square buckets


DEZ, i didnt reinforce. i used tie downs and suspended the lights from each corner, the filter n fan is also supported in the top. the filter is suspended by bungies from the tubing, n the fan just sits on top outside the tent. i do think its maxed out tho 
the right gromits are critical for a worry free set up, they might work on round buckets ive never tried. get it going bro you wont regret it...


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got some ideas brewing and checked out a very good posibility with my daughter this evening before picking up my son. I don't know where to get those square buckets other than buying the litter for my kitties in the plastic tubs and I like them so I went looking for something similar.
Only problem with what I found is that the system will cost $16-20 per station for just the containers with lids. I will keep looking for something more economical but at least I know I have that option.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 4, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I've got some ideas brewing and checked out a very good posibility with my daughter this evening before picking up my son. I don't know where to get those square buckets other than buying the litter for my kitties in the plastic tubs and I like them so I went looking for something similar.
> Only problem with what I found is that the system will cost $16-20 per station for just the containers with lids. I will keep looking for something more economical but at least I know I have that option.


he got the buckets for free at the mexican store. the mexicans have all that shit there.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^haha!^^^


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 4, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I've got some ideas brewing and checked out a very good posibility with my daughter this evening before picking up my son. I don't know where to get those square buckets other than buying the litter for my kitties in the plastic tubs and I like them so I went looking for something similar.
> Only problem with what I found is that the system will cost $16-20 per station for just the containers with lids. I will keep looking for something more economical but at least I know I have that option.


DEZ it may be geto but i found a hundred of these behind a local mexican market/deli. they get cheese n sour cream in them. i went in n told them i wanted to grow chillies in them. a little elbo grease is all it took. i used the lids to my bucket system n they are perfect. also makes pulling and maintenance easy, you can just pick up plant up n put in bucket. easypeasy


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2011)

4tatude said:


> DEZ it may be geto but i found a hundred of these behind a local mexican market/deli. they get cheese n sour cream in them. i went in n told them i wanted to grow chillies in them. a little elbo grease is all it took. i used the lids to my bucket system n they are perfect. also makes pulling and maintenance easy, you can just pick up plant up n put in bucket.* easypeasy*


Too funny...my 7yr old son says that all the time.

I actually found a place online that I can order them from but will check out the restaraunts first. The same place also sells those black buckets and lids that you see in the hydro shops fpor less than half the price. They have some that are more heavy duty that are still less, even with shipping. I thought it was interesting.
I think it was US Plastic or something like that. I'll have to double check ti know for sure


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 4, 2011)

i got a few sites for suppliers but mostly in bulk size, was kicking the idea of setting up shop. hell somebodys got to fill yhe void. the units comparable to mine are like 1200 bucks, only dif was the hinged lids n i found those too


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm going to hit up the taco shops that are close to my house this morning and if I don't score some there, I'll head down to San Juan Capistrano to where theres a restaraunt with a deli type deal attached and see what they have.

All the best suppliers I found with those square buckets were a bit pricey, even when bought in bulk. The round ones are much cheaper for some reason but I'm not sure why that is.

That's not a bad idea you have. I have something in the works that I've been messing with for almost a year now that could possibly do very well at the shows and stuff. I just need to get serious about it and see about marketing it to the right people. I don't want to say what it is because I was asked about it recently by another grower that heard about it from the only person that has seen the one I have. They are interested in possibly doing a partnership that would make it a lot easier for me to get it off the ground so out of respect for them, I'll keep it on the low.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 5, 2011)

4tatude said:


> i got a few sites for suppliers but mostly in bulk size, was kicking the idea of setting up shop. hell somebodys got to fill yhe void. the units comparable to mine are like 1200 bucks, only dif was the hinged lids n i found those too


need young help?


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 5, 2011)

so i just opened the tent to check on the girls, i had not looked since last night @ 8pm when lights come on. i adjust the light every night @ lights on to 2in above canopy. when i opened the doors i found 7 tops cramed against the glass n many more almost touching.i did a bit of supercropping on the ones that were touching and raised the lights 3in this time. today is day 10 and they are showing sex but no pre flowers. soon very soon


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2011)

4tatude said:


> so i just opened the tent to check on the girls, i had not looked since last night @ 8pm when lights come on. i adjust the light every night @ lights on to 2in above canopy. when i opened the doors i found 7 tops cramed against the glass n many more almost touching.i did a bit of supercropping on the ones that were touching and raised the lights 3in this time. today is day 10 and they are showing sex but no pre flowers. soon very soon


 Damn man they are just reaching for the heavens huh!! Told you you would have to constantly move them puppies


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Damn man they are just reaching for the heavens huh!! Told you you would have to constantly move them puppies


and you were right lol they are hitting the glass every night when i adjust at lights on, about to post some pics.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 9, 2011)

every time i open this is what i see 
in my quest to get the maximim amount of likht possable to the sites i have adjusted the light every lights on up 2inches. evryr night its the same thing, plants touching the glass lol.
its very exciting to see the growth and daily progress they are making. i veged too long for the area im working with, these could easily fill a 4x8 area. that would be about the right size to do them justice. if you had the room to accesss them they would be great scrog canidates. two could easily fill this tent. im installing supports and doing a trim so pics tp follow.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 9, 2011)

see what i mean?


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 10, 2011)

so here is the support system. they are 24inches tall, made from 1/2'' pvc.
the girls look good all trimmed up n ready for the prom


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 10, 2011)

ive had 13inches of stretch since flip. they are snowballing now so i think stretch will slow down. at least i hope it does or i will run out of headroom for the lights. ive still got a bit over a foot left.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 10, 2011)

You should be fine. I had one run in a flood/drain tray that stretched to the point where my cool tube was all the way up as high as it could go without taking out the hi/lo hangers and I still got light bleaching on a few buds, LOL.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just took a rip of some chemband scissor hash. Whooheee Doggy!!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Just took a rip of some chemband scissor hash. Whooheee Doggy!!


lol bet its bomb!!! how3s the trim looking? are you doing all at once or letting the lower ripen more?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 10, 2011)

4tatude said:


> lol bet its bomb!!! how3s the trim looking? are you doing all at once or letting the lower ripen more?


Really isnt much lower stuff. Everything under the canopy is not worth trimming, lol. Gonna be loads of trim just crying for the bubble bags  Or Iso, not quite sure yet.


----------



## Mineralz (Oct 11, 2011)

Lookin good 4t! I guess they finally fixed my thread  Cant wait to catch back up


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 11, 2011)

Real niice 40 oz man I've been kicking it around for the longest about trying the headband some of the best smoke ever fosho just everyone I know running it has to go thru hell to do so far as training those bytches get crazy lolz.
Also man I got my undercurrent rdwc built man vegging some babies to put in it now.
So simple man thanks again for the ideas!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Really isnt much lower stuff. Everything under the canopy is not worth trimming, lol. Gonna be loads of trim just crying for the bubble bags  Or Iso, not quite sure yet.


I ran what I had left through the bags when I got home earlier so I have a little hash drying now  I made some ISO with the trimmings from the first few plants and some trim Jig gave me, some butter with the little nugs that aren't worth trimming and now some bubble hash, hehe. Me thinks I'm in pretty good shape at the moment


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 12, 2011)

Damn dude! haha, those things stretched like they're fitty yearz old. Looking good bro. 

[video=youtube;aiehDcVZ-vA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiehDcVZ-vA[/video]


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 12, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Damn dude! haha, those things stretched like they're fitty yearz old. Looking good bro.
> 
> [video=youtube;aiehDcVZ-vA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiehDcVZ-vA[/video]


swag thats gome funny shit bro lmao SALLY OMALLY LMAO how do you find such as that


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol much grow love all


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 13, 2011)

haha, its an old SNL skit, there are others that will crack you up, check them out when you have a few to chill.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 13, 2011)

UPDATE
the stretch is slowing a bit, think ill be fine. the girls are snowballing up real nice n starting to wear their perfume


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nice dude those ladies are puffing their titties out looking to get bOned lol.


----------



## 400aZip (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks for this bank of knowledge and pictures. you are the man.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 14, 2011)

those new pics are great. your only in 2nd week of flower. holy shit. monster yield is whats going on there. for sure. are u going to use any flowering enhancers?


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> haha, its an old SNL skit, there are others that will crack you up, check them out when you have a few to chill.


Shwag i spent way too much time lmao at those dude lol, funny shit for sure. feel free to post anytine...



Shwagbag said:


> Very nice dude those ladies are puffing their titties out looking to get bOned lol.


they are def looking for a mate, boy they smell great for being jailbait 



400aZip said:


> thanks for this bank of knowledge and pictures. you are the man.


 400azip welcome n thanks for the compliments, just supporting the cause bro...



a mongo frog said:


> those new pics are great. your only in 2nd week of flower. holy shit. monster yield is whats going on there. for sure. are u going to use any flowering enhancers?


hay mongo, thanks man i think they will be awsome, ive been stoked from the start with these girls. these are going to be a keeper for sure, been easy so far. a bit touchy on nutes but hay... im not complaining... ive picked up some Hydroplex Bloom Maximizer im going to add to the soup. its also botanicare so will mix well with the existing nute recipe. its 0-10-6 npk make4 up so shoule fatten them up nice tward the end of the run. i started adding sweet this week to the mix just for some extra carbs since im seeing such fenominal growth. want to keep m happy u know


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> those new pics are great. your only in 2nd week of flower. holy shit. monster yield is whats going on there. for sure. are u going to use any flowering enhancers?


i contribute it to three things bro, LIGHT, LOVE, N GENETICS... the 2- 600s with the cross lightin they are getting is creating phenominal results, the love well you can see it showing (blush) and no matter what lighting i used or how much love i showed i couldnt get this kind of results without great genetics. these girls just want to please. very happy with them in my stable...


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 14, 2011)

4tatude said:


> i contribute it to three things bro, LIGHT, LOVE, N GENETICS... the 2- 600s with the cross lightin they are getting is creating phenominal results, the love well you can see it showing (blush) and no matter what lighting i used or how much love i showed i couldnt get this kind of results without great genetics. these girls just want to please. very happy with them in my stable...


do u also have a stable of race horses? i heard u did.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> do u also have a stable of race horses? i heard u did.


lol bout the only thing i got stabled are my dogs lmao


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

so whats new mongo, saw that great sd you finished earlier, you must be about finished with it by now the way you were going at it


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 14, 2011)

ya im done. im going to do 2 og kush next. 1 i super cropped the main stem. first time ever super croping so dont know what im doing. i can post the pic so u can tell me how i did. the other im going to fim and grow out.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> ya im done. im going to do 2 og kush next. 1 i super cropped the main stem. first time ever super croping so dont know what im doing. i can post the pic so u can tell me how i did. the other im going to fim and grow out.


post it up, hell we all have to experiment till we do its just a thought, im sure you will do fine super cropping, its just shaping the plant for your max light exposure so side branching can bebefit


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

i havent had the pleasure of growing og yet, is it a stiff limbed plant or real leggy like the sour diesel or headband?
ill have to run a batch soon as i really think its some great meds.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 14, 2011)

this is where im at so far. about 10 days or so sence the super crop. i like what i see. to me it looks like topping without topping. if that makes any sence.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

4tatude said:


> i havent had the pleasure of growing og yet, is it a stiff limbed plant or real leggy like the sour diesel or headband?
> ill have to run a batch soon as i really think its some great meds.


 Usually a leggy stretchy plant with golf ball sized nugs. All of my Og crosses have been like that. Also FYI if it has OG in it watch out for PM, they are highly susceptible.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 1837225View attachment 1837224
> this is where im at so far. about 10 days or so sence the super crop. i like what i see. to me it looks like topping without topping. if that makes any sence.


Great supercrop there mongo, just watch as that knuckle just gets bigger and bigger. I supercrop almost all branches at some point in another, as I like the way it strengthens them.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Great supercrop there mongo, just watch as that knuckle just gets bigger and bigger. I supercrop almost all branches at some point in another, as I like the way it strengthens them.


when do u super crop the other branches? like now on my pic or am i too late?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> when do u super crop the other branches? like now on my pic or am i too late?


 depends, usually i do it to a different branch every day. sometimes depending on how many branches i got, i do it to multiple branches  I also supercrop all the way into early flowering if necessary


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 1837225View attachment 1837224
> this is where im at so far. about 10 days or so sence the super crop. i like what i see. to me it looks like topping without topping. if that makes any sence.


looks great, makes perfect snse s fr as toping. looking at tha pic you could also super the two branches under the original, maaby do some lst ing with the one you already dome as well as the two below. just tie them where you want them to be, if you have to make multiple breaks to get it there so be it... lmo



billcollector99 said:


> Usually a leggy stretchy plant with golf ball sized nugs. All of my Og crosses have been like that. Also FYI if it has OG in it watch out for PM, they are highly susceptible.


thanks bc i want to try them but hate the pm... a good spray of eagle 20 will solve that tho lol


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> depends, usually i do it to a different branch every day. sometimes depending on how many branches i got, i do it to multiple branches  I also supercrop all the way into early flowering if necessary


 agerrd bc im goink to do a bit of supercropping tonight in week 2 of flower to even out the canopy a bit, the ones in the sweet zone are needing a bit of heighth adjustment


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 14, 2011)

4tatude said:


> agerrd bc im goink to do a bit of supercropping tonight in week 2 of flower to even out the canopy a bit, the ones in the sweet zone are needing a bit of heighth adjustment


can u really do this in flower?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> can u really do this in flower?


Si Mon catchaton


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Si Mon catchaton


whats that?


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

sure i will in the first few weeks but after they start puting on weight i wont
edit of course by then no need as stretch is done


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> whats that?


sorry, im a little baked, in other words, yes.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> sorry, im a little baked, in other words, yes.


lol. i had my lady look at it and asked "do u know what this means" we were trying to sound it out. i think i almost figured it out.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> lol. i had my lady look at it and asked "do u know what this means" we were trying to sound it out. i think i almost figured it out.


Si mon is spanish for yes man, the "catchaton" part is just slang, its just a phrase i have heard and used for many years  Socal will do that to you. More like Normex around here,


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 14, 2011)

super cropping looks like the way to grow og kush, cuz of how wirey the get grown straight out. 
does this method help yield or is it just used to controll canopy like some other threads are talking about?
do i have to scrogg this or can i grow my regular way and stake the plants like im used too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> super cropping looks like the way to grow og kush, cuz of how wirey the get grown straight out.
> does this method help yield or is it just used to controll canopy like some other threads are talking about?
> do i have to scrogg this or can i grow my regular way and stake the plants like im used too.


evenening the canopy helps to increase yield by getting better light coverage to all of your tops


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> evenening the canopy helps to increase yield by getting better light coverage to all of your tops


Si mon! LOL 
That is the theory behind SCROG as well.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, NorMex for life!! LMAO at the NorMex, good one...


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

ok so i just opened the tent WOW LOL these girls sre going to produce some bud!!!! anyway i had 6 tops that were hitting the light and the rest was three inches or so below. i reached in about 8in below adv canopy heighth n squeeded till i felt the stim colapse and layed the tops the way i wanted them to go. no light adjustment tonight


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

*POLL QUESTION...*
these girls are drinking 5 gallons a day of water n nutes, 800ppm n 5.8 are the sweet spot as they can go 2 days with no change. then i have to add water, dont want them to get low.
my question is with them drinking that much is there any reason to do a complete res change? ive got 40 gallons total maby a bit more in the system. i could wait the 2 days n fill with plain water no nutes n two days later do same with the transition nutes for next phase of flower n get 1/2 res change without emptying the whoile thing. just something i want to hear opinions on


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

4tatude said:


> *POLL QUESTION...*
> these girls are drinking 5 gallons a day of water n nutes, 800ppm n 5.8 are the sweet spot as they can go 2 days with no change. then i have to add water, dont want them to get low.
> my question is with them drinking that much is there any reason to do a complete res change? ive got 40 gallons total maby a bit more in the system. i could wait the 2 days n fill with plain water no nutes n two days later do same with the transition nutes for next phase of flower n get 1/2 res change without emptying the whoile thing. just something i want to hear opinions on


 Problem is you dont know what ratios are in the system when you are adding back, I know there are several different add-back formulas you can you, but I forgot where i read it.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

kinda what i was thinking, could be taking up all the k n adding more nutes might up thr p too high n such. i agree its just not worth it...they are doing so great i dont want to cut corners now for sure...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey forty honestly all I do is replenish top off water anymore Bc rite no need to reitterate. Just topp off and ph if neccesary after topoff.
All I do when I do res changes is put everything rite back the way it already was anyways.
There's no saying either way a couple hundred ppm didn't get stuck on the buckets or In the hydroton if u feel me.
Keep shyt as uniform and proper as u can always. 
Sounds like ur gettin a jungle on ur hands NIICE!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

onthedl0008 they are geting huge and potential for huge cola production, ill post up some new pics in a few days drop back in n see the difference...peace


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 14, 2011)

Niice honestly u got them on lock forty only ur kinda commitment is the only way I could see doing them in dwc honestly.
Just keep doing what ur doing I'm real curious now to see what u end up doing I know ur gonna have ur hands full good job.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Niice honestly u got them on lock forty only ur kinda commitment is the only way I could see doing them in dwc honestly.
> Just keep doing what ur doing I'm real curious now to see what u end up doing I know ur gonna have ur hands full good job.


 thanks for the kind words onthedl0008, much appreciated...to be honest they have been a joy to work with, the only work being the moving of the light every night. been trying for 2'' clearance at lights on. by lights on next day theyve been pushing the light. i think they are slowing in stretch but ill be on top of it reguardless. wanting to see them reach their max potential!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yo what happened to coming down here ?


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yo what happened to coming down here ?


mau till be in the makings bro tho ive had a set back... have been dealing with a spinal problem the last 3 weeks. going to have to have sergery just not sure when exactly. been doing spinal clinic shizt now i got to go to neuroligest in sac before they will sch sergery. have a spinal block in c4,c5,n c6 in my neck causing numbness n partial paralses in left arm. move wrong n feels like i got an electrical wire hooked tro the arm shocking the shit out o me. well there it is, wasnt going to broadcast it but now you know.... knoda worrysome on the ol thinker ya know?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

4tatude said:


> mau till be in the makings bro tho ive had a set back... have been dealing with a spinal problem the last 3 weeks. going to have to have sergery just not sure when exactly. been doing spinal clinic shizt now i got to go to neuroligest in sac before they will sch sergery. have a spinal block in c4,c5,n c6 in my neck causing numbness n partial paralses in left arm. move wrong n feels like i got an electrical wire hooked tro the arm shocking the shit out o me. well there it is, wasnt going to broadcast it but now you know.... knoda worrysome on the ol thinker ya know?


I truly feel your pain ;( Sucks to hear man, I had surgery 2 1/2 years ago, discectomy on my disc between l5/s1, plus l4/l5 is shot and probably needs to be done as well. I got a 12" scar running down my back, 2 rods and 2 pins, and a plastic disc, and i hurt just as bad now if not worse than since before the surgery!! Finally got health insurance again so i plan on going back to the DR to see wtf i wrong with me.

Glad you are seeing a neuro and not an ortho. If you do get the knife, i pray for a swift and as painless as recovery as possible!!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

mongo, shwagbag has a good thread (supercropping and canopy controll) you should check it out, lots of great info there. you wont regret it n its a good read...


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

4tatude said:


> mongo, shwagbag has a good thread (supercropping and canopy controll) you should check it out, lots of great info there. you wont regret it n its a good read...


Also McPurple's Lst Thread


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 14, 2011)

Give um room if its like that no sence frying out ur most prosperous topps they r gonna do what they need to do back off a bit gonna have. Some monsterous shyt. Give them room ur keepin them close they r gonna manage themselves tho


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

onthedl0008 said:


> Give um room if its like that no sence frying out ur most prosperous topps they r gonna do what they need to do back off a bit gonna have. Some monsterous shyt. Give them room ur keepin them close they r gonna manage themselves tho


way to llok out bro... im keeping close watch on them, the double sided radiant 6 hoods are doing a fine job of keeping very cool on the glass. havnt had the slightest sign of heat even with the tops that are pushing. im standing in front when lights go on and set height every cycle. they are loving it!!! but it is work n a chancy risk if i wasnt babysitting. would hate to see fan failure. rest assured i have another in waiting.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Also McPurple's Lst Thread


fk yea mc p has a great thread n is a vegie gardener too...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm watching bro its alwayz a war. Just be carefull with those lamps I know ur damned If u do and if u don't too much exposure to such promixity may be too much For there own good And burn them Tho sometimes u Just gotta lettum go And grow man ur lite penetration will still End Up being Acceptable and u can Always keep Training


----------



## 400aZip (Oct 15, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> super cropping looks like the way to grow og kush, cuz of how wirey the get grown straight out.
> does this method help yield or is it just used to controll canopy like some other threads are talking about?
> do i have to scrogg this or can i grow my regular way and stake the plants like im used too.





billcollector99 said:


> evenening the canopy helps to increase yield by getting better light coverage to all of your tops





Dezracer said:


> Si mon! LOL
> That is the theory behind SCROG as well.



i dont mean to thread jack at all, but since sour kush (headband) is OG kush x sour D, would supercropping be beneficial in addition to scrog? or does supercropping + scrog really = more work and same result?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2011)

400aZip said:


> i dont mean to thread jack at all, but since sour kush (headband) is OG kush x sour D, would supercropping be beneficial in addition to scrog? or does supercropping + scrog really = more work and same result?


IMO supercropping is not really work, all you are doing is pinching the stem till you hear a pop, so that the stem breaks slightly, and then reheals itself


----------



## 400aZip (Oct 15, 2011)

so basically the only difference is supercropping would be considered more 'stressful' on the plant than scrog, though its hardly enough to hurt the plant? it just wouldnt fall under the LST category

edit : nevermind. looking back to his pics, it can be used instead of topping.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 15, 2011)

400aZip said:


> so basically the only difference is supercropping would be considered more 'stressful' on the plant than scrog, though its hardly enough to hurt the plant? it just wouldnt fall under the LST category
> 
> edit : nevermind. looking back to his pics, it can be used instead of topping.


IMO yes Supercropping is more Highstress training than low stress. However works wonders when used in the right application


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 16, 2011)

400aZip said:


> i dont mean to thread jack at all, but since sour kush (headband) is OG kush x sour D, would supercropping be beneficial in addition to scrog? or does supercropping + scrog really = more work and same result?


no thread jack at all 400azip i encourage discussion and debates here, n i agree whole hartedly with bc's answer below.



billcollector99 said:


> IMO yes Supercropping is more Highstress training than low stress. However works wonders when used in the right application


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 16, 2011)

400azip i use supercropping and lst both to my advantage. shape and heighth is controlled and max light to the plant. i usually stArt off supercropping and then lst with additional supercropping as needed for the final result i want. i just scropped tops that were too high last night and im in 2nd week of flower. i see zero slowdown of the tops growth, if anything i think it sends a rush of hormones or whatever to the damaged branch giving a burst of growth...JMO


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 16, 2011)

hi 4tatude im in the second week of flower as well! same light set up as you but with a 600+400, and 6 white rhinos, what a difference the second light makes, the plants are much more bushy compared to just the 600, carnt wait to see the end results compared to the 600.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> hi 4tatude im in the second week of flower as well! same light set up as you but with a 600+400, and 6 white rhinos, what a difference the second light makes, the plants are much more bushy compared to just the 600, carnt wait to see the end results compared to the 600.


kind of hard comparing a sativa dom strain to an indica dom strain based on what lights you are using. It's like comparing apples to oranges. Not to mention you are using a 600 plus a 400, and he is using TWO 600's.


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> kind of hard comparing a sativa dom strain to an indica dom strain based on what lights you are using. It's like comparing apples to oranges. Not to mention you are using a 600 plus a 400, and he is using TWO 600's.


eh im not comparing nothing! all i ment was im on the 2nd week of flower also.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 16, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> hi 4tatude im in the second week of flower as well! same light set up as you but with a 600+400, and 6 white rhinos, what a difference the second light makes, the plants are much more bushy compared to just the 600, carnt wait to see the end results compared to the 600.


post u some pics here ROB!!!! YOU KNOW I LIKE PICS LOL... the dual lights do make such a dif, im blown away with this set up...glad u dropped in was going to shout if you didnt stop in soom


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> kind of hard comparing a sativa dom strain to an indica dom strain based on what lights you are using. It's like comparing apples to oranges. Not to mention you are using a 600 plus a 400, and he is using TWO 600's.


bc he was just reminding me of strain he was growing, as far as comparing we were discussing the dif that the crosslikghtng is making. t6he dif evev in indica is phenominal


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 16, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> eh im not comparing nothing! all i ment was im on the 2nd week of flower also.


 pics ROB show us pics


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Misread his post. My bad  I 2nd the notion for pics!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 16, 2011)

I used supercropping when doing SCROG too. I would supercrop them to get them to lay over nicely and then place the screen on top of them. This way they are already horizontal and I found it easier to keep thingd even while they fill out the screen.
I just supercropped a couple plants a few days ago because they have more sativa in them than the others and are stretching a little more. I'm on day 16 now so I won't be supercropping any more of them with this run.

I got some gromets yesterday morning before taking the kids to D'land and plan to put things together today as far as I can. I installed a few and put a couple buckets together to make sure they don't leak and they sealed up tight so I'm starting to get excited about this project now. I wasn't thinking too clearly and didn't buy enough gromets so I'll have to pick up some more tomorrow when they are open again. Going with the round Lowe's buckets and will be setting up a 9 bucket system in the 40x40 with a res or control bucket outside the tent.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 16, 2011)

bc whos the mod around here? need help fixing (my roolitup) the subbed thread listing is hung up, have to refresh every time to update, who should i contact or is yours having problem too? mine is stuck on 10/ 15th i think


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

4tatude said:


> bc whos the mod around here? need help fixing (my roolitup) the subbed thread listing is hung up, have to refresh every time to update, who should i contact or is yours having problem too? mine is stuck on 10/ 15th i think


 Not sure I know mellokitty is a mod, but dont know any of the newer ones really. Im not having any issues though.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I used supercropping when doing SCROG too. I would supercrop them to get them to lay over nicely and then place the screen on top of them. This way they are already horizontal and I found it easier to keep thingd even while they fill out the screen.
> I just supercropped a couple plants a few days ago because they have more sativa in them than the others and are stretching a little more. I'm on day 16 now so I won't be supercropping any more of them with this run.
> 
> I got some gromets yesterday morning before taking the kids to D'land and plan to put things together today as far as I can. I installed a few and put a couple buckets together to make sure they don't leak and they sealed up tight so I'm starting to get excited about this project now. I wasn't thinking too clearly and didn't buy enough gromets so I'll have to pick up some more tomorrow when they are open again. Going with the round Lowe's buckets and will be setting up a 9 bucket system in the 40x40 with a res or control bucket outside the tent.


DEZ did you get bigger gromets like we discussed or are you setting up like a ebb n flow. throw us a pic or two in here so we can see your handywork bro!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 16, 2011)

mine is stuck on 10/14 @ 5:56 lol bc you are always on top of the list lol you posted in the 600 n you are locked in on top lmao


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 16, 2011)

*KRYPTONITE*
here are a couple kriptos i have going, i threw one into flower on the 10th to see what it does. any input on this strain would be beneficial to me as not much info available.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 16, 2011)

That's a nice looking plant. I haven't had any experience with it myself so I'd like to see how it turns out.
I got some gromets that fit 1" PVC perfectly so I put a couple in a couple buckets and then filled them up past the the top of the gromets before heading to D'land. When I got home there were no leaks so I'll give it a go with these.
I'll be putting some of it together this afternoon and will put up some pics.


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 16, 2011)

i will get a few pics on tomorrow, there the best rhinos ive grew yet, can only think its the added light or the bigger room ive put them into.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> That's a nice looking plant. I haven't had any experience with it myself so I'd like to see how it turns out.
> I got some gromets that fit 1" PVC perfectly so I put a couple in a couple buckets and then filled them up past the the top of the gromets before heading to D'land. When I got home there were no leaks so I'll give it a go with these.
> I'll be putting some of it together this afternoon and will put up some pics.


yea im likeing the looks of it myself, will soon know what its like ill keep a bit of info trickling in now n then on it.
1'' should be fine just make sure n pick up the plants and get the roots out of the pipes once n a while. looking forward to the pics!!!!



ROBSTERB said:


> i will get a few pics on tomorrow, there the best rhinos ive grew yet, can only think its the added light or the bigger room ive put them into.


probably both rob, they will thrive in there especially with the dual lighting set up. im convinced the crosslighting is grest for them. looking forward to seeing your plants progress...


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

4tatude said:


> *KRYPTONITE*
> here are a couple kriptos i have going, i threw one into flower on the 10th to see what it does. any input on this strain would be beneficial to me as not much info available.
> 
> View attachment 1839805View attachment 1839804View attachment 1839803View attachment 1839802View attachment 1839801


Have any idea on the genetics on her? Other than a strain name?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hmm San fernando Valley X SourDiesel. Sounds alot like my Sour OG, lol. Def gonna be some bomb!!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Hmm San fernando Valley X SourDiesel. Sounds alot like my Sour OG, lol. Def gonna be some bomb!!


hard to not get good dank with those two genetics lol, i flipped the test plant on the 10th so wont be too long ill have a report for all. strange there isnt too much info on this strain. most of what i could find was just someone copying what someonelse said. no real info if you ask me.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 16, 2011)

Here it is and I don't know if hardcore RDWC peeps would consider this an actual RDWC but I wanted to incorporate some aspects of my flooded tube systems since I had such good results with them. 
It's nine 5gal buckets and they all have their own drain and fill. A single pump connected to 1/2" hose that has an array of tees and elbows to end up feeding all nine buckets serves as the fill side. 1" PVC coming out of each bucket dumps into a common 2" PVC drain that will run back to the res which will be outside the tent.

EDIT: I have an air pump that will oxygenate the water in each bucket too, I just haven't run the air lines yet. I don't remember the specs on it but I'm sure it's adequate. I have a tee that will connect to two manifolds that have more than enough ports so I'll have to turn a couple off and then I'll run a hose into each bucket to a stone.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 17, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Here it is and I don't know if hardcore RDWC peeps would consider this an actual RDWC but I wanted to incorporate some aspects of my flooded tube systems since I had such good results with them.
> It's nine 5gal buckets and they all have their own drain and fill. A single pump connected to 1/2" hose that has an array of tees and elbows to end up feeding all nine buckets serves as the fill side. 1" PVC coming out of each bucket dumps into a common 2" PVC drain that will run back to the res which will be outside the tent.
> 
> EDIT: I have an air pump that will oxygenate the water in each bucket too, I just haven't run the air lines yet. I don't remember the specs on it but I'm sure it's adequate. I have a tee that will connect to two manifolds that have more than enough ports so I'll have to turn a couple off and then I'll run a hose into each bucket to a stone.


does the smaller black penetration provide the pumped water and the pvc the return? n why so high on the pvc drain? that will make it harder to empty system, not saying anythings wrong just asking the same questions i ask myself when i designed mine. looks like it will work just fine, would love to see the res n pump set up...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 17, 2011)

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1849/73481489.jpg
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1849/73481489.jpg
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/2446/img00072201110162145.jpg
http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/3398/img00073201110162147.jpg
http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/6457/img00075201110162149.jpg
http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/5638/img00076201110162149.jpg
http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/4482/img00077201110162149.jpg
http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/456/img00078201110162149.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/img00079201110162150.jpg/

not the best took off phone, will try and sort a camera out to take some proper ones tonight. also had to cut some of the photo away to hide certain things lol, so paranoid!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 17, 2011)

4tatude said:


> does the smaller black penetration provide the pumped water and the pvc the return? n why so high on the pvc drain? that will make it harder to empty system, not saying anythings wrong just asking the same questions i ask myself when i designed mine. looks like it will work just fine, would love to see the res n pump set up...


Yes and I'm using the PVC return to regulate the water level. This way the water level in the buckets will not go down unless the res/control bucket goes dry and there's no more water for the pump to fill the buckets with.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 17, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1849/73481489.jpg
> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1849/73481489.jpg
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/2446/img00072201110162145.jpg
> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/3398/img00073201110162147.jpg
> ...


ROB those look like they are going to be monsters...do yot trim or is pm an issue for your env? my headband were big like that too when i flipped, wishing i had flipped earlier as they are huge. honestly they ould have been better to have been in a 4x8 than the 4x4. live n learn right? anyway great job n be sure n keep posting progress so i can keep up with whats happening. thats gardening my friend!!!



Dezracer said:


> Yes and I'm using the PVC return to regulate the water level. This way the water level in the buckets will not go down unless the res/control bucket goes dry and there's no more water for the pump to fill the buckets with.


. 
be sure your not limited to the depth of the pipe, you need to fill the buckets to as high as you can. those will work great im sure, nice set up!!! i like that they will always have water even if the res gets low but i know you will stay on top of that.
one concern is do you have check valve on the pump line? if the res is low n the pump goes out the water will siphon back to res n drain the buckets if no check is there.


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 17, 2011)

hi 4tatude, i dont trim anything, just top them then flip to flower when there 18-20 inches, like i said earlier there not normally that big or bushy so it must be the added light and room theve got, not that im complaining, lol, the picture dont do them justice though they really are nice plants, nice and green, very bushy and pushing 3 foot tall, those are 4 gallon buckets, also know what you mean about room, i could do with 2-3 more foot, might try 15 inches next time will see what i yeild first though, normally pull around the 13 oz with the 600 so carnt wait to see what the extra light will do. im subed to this thread anyway so always checking in a few times aday.
looking forward to some new pics from yours also


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes sir, there is a check valve for the supply line. I just didn't connect everything before the pic was taken because I neede to move it to the tent. It's in the tent now but I haven't hooked the drain and fill lines to the res yet. I ran out of time yesterday and I won't have plants in it for another couple of weeks so I'll get that part taken care of between now and then.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 22, 2011)

Day 29 brings nice flowering but better than that its the final in stretch. im breathing a sigh of releaf whewwww!!!!! thought i was going to run out of room. ive 8 in or so i can work with n thats with the hoods 4 inches above the tops.

the HB has been flawless in the undercurrent set up and respond well to changes in the nute line. the stretch has been an inch a day adverage with 3 inches in the last few days of week 2 n first few of week 3 not uncommon. ive had 3inches in last 5 days so im right there at the finish of stretch. now we can watch as they put on a little weight. 

watts 1200
nutes 800ppm 
ph 5.8
note: these girls are thirsty... they have drank 5 gallons a day the last 15 days in a row. the ph and ppm swing has been minimum, not even enough to adjust in a 3 day period. after 3 days i add pre mixed nute water n just top off. had to drop ph couple times during top off but then rock solid.
ive set up for a auto topper but wanted all hands on this run so i wouldnt get lazy n miss something. i feel the next run on these HB girls will be even better since i now have a working knolidge of how they act.



**


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 22, 2011)

Man they are looking gorgeous, that node spacing is very impressive and looks like you are gonna have some banana colas there in a few weeks


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 25, 2011)

headed to the hydro shop tomorrow, need to refresh my nutes. these girls deserve all they need to become who they are... im low on aquashield n need to pick up some more sweet too. will soon start hydroplex bloom booster. not sure what to expect as ive never used it before, but looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn bro you are going to have a huge harvest....How long did you Veg them for???

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Damn bro you are going to have a huge harvest....How long did you Veg them for???
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


i hope so bkb, i veged under flo for like 3 weeks then under a 400mh for 3 more i think, the mh really brought them out. its changed my mind about flo, they are ok but to really see them pop throw them under the mh.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

I would agree with you on that since I am vegging with MH and not CFLs. So much more side branching and thicker stalks when using HID lights for veg. I used to just veg with CFLs and I dont think I will anymore. LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh shit son!!! Looking fabulous 4T  Keep it up man, looks like its gonna be a great run 



EDIT: Would ya look at that!?! lol.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 26, 2011)

Mhmmmm just look at it Whodat! Sometimes that's all you can do'iz jist look'at'et.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

shwagbag said:


> mhmmmm just look at it whodat! Sometimes that's all you can do'iz jist look'at'et.


great ass shot bro!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Mhmmmm just look at it Whodat! Sometimes that's all you can do'iz jist look'at'et.


fuck lookin. aint no fun in that, lol.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 26, 2011)

lol i got ya whodat lmao im still hung up on it. just look at that!!! lmao


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 26, 2011)

took these a few minuites ago just look at that!!! lol


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats soo nice.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)

Looking good 4ta, careful with your PPM's looks like they like it light.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL GARDEN!!!! Snowbunnys coming in???? Damn perfect timing for the winter!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Looking good 4ta, careful with your PPM's looks like they like it light.


 yea bc theyre not happy with the high numbers, 800ppm is the sweet spot right now, i need to add a bit of cal mag as they need some n, was noticing signs tonight. doing res change tomorrow eve n will balance out right. i just pumped n flushe4d tonight n will let them run 24 hrs on just water then start a soup with more p and k. going to add hydroplex bloom enhancer, anyone ever use that before?


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Thats soo nice.


thanks whodat means a lot to me...


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2011)

Never used much botanicare, but i have heard decent things about it.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 26, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> BEAUTIFUL GARDEN!!!! Snowbunnys coming in???? Damn perfect timing for the winter!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


thanks bkb!!
lol snow bunnies your a riot bkb...but your right im figuring 1st of december will be the target, we shall see.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

Just in time to hit the slopes and have a jolly holiday!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Never used much botanicare, but i have heard decent things about it.


its all ive used just havent used thehydroplex, wanted to see if the enhancers really work.


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 26, 2011)

4T do you run them in plain water 24 hours prior to doing a change every time you change your main res?


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 27, 2011)

looking nice 4tat! very similar to mine in bud growth.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 27, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> 4T do you run them in plain water 24 hours prior to doing a change every time you change your main res?


yea bkb i think it cleans out their system a bit and makes them hungry for the next round of nutes. i flush system 2x and fill with fresh watern lit run 24 hrs before adding nutes.the next 24 i add nutes to level desired n balance ph. then the next day i add bennies. i think it gives everything time to settle in proper like.



ROBSTERB said:


> looking nice 4tat! very similar to mine in bud growth.


ha y robster...glad to hear they are doing good, throw us up a pic so we can see. thanks for stoping in m8


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great looking girls........rep


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 27, 2011)

4tatude said:


> yea bkb i think it cleans out their system a bit and makes them hungry for the next round of nutes. i flush system 2x and fill with fresh watern lit run 24 hrs before adding nutes.the next 24 i add nutes to level desired n balance ph. then the next day i add bennies. i think it gives everything time to settle in proper like.
> 
> 
> ha y robster...glad to hear they are doing good, throw us up a pic so we can see. thanks for stoping in m8


I take a spray bottle and spray plain water on my roots to rinse them off. I never dried flushing them with plain water, might give that a try!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 27, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Great looking girls........rep


thanks dsb, yours are about a week behind mine, they look great in that scrog, thanks for dropin in and the kind words...



bekindbud said:


> I take a spray bottle and spray plain water on my roots to rinse them off. I never dried flushing them with plain water, might give that a try!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


yea i think a soak takes the grime off better than a shower


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 27, 2011)

nice work

yo dat kriptonite is dat Karmas -he is one kool mauhfuka -ilike his gear and his style
my first vist went dat far back 

a fkn room fula headband holy shit -i hope you got sombody to pick yo azz up off da floor 
i fkn luvd dat serious i did dat and 18 at same time 18 sum da best taste ever hb sumda best head ever


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nice work
> 
> yo dat kriptonite is dat Karmas -he is one kool mauhfuka -ilike his gear and his style
> my first vist went dat far back
> ...


So thats why the chemband slams me in the face so damn hard, def has the headband high! Gonna have another fem again in the future.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 27, 2011)

Looking great 4t!!

Good to see you Dwezel, been a while.


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 27, 2011)

holy shit everyone, thanks so much for all the compliments... i want to return the favor n thank all of you for the support n guidence youve shown to me. im having so much fun with this its not even real sometimes lol.
the bean fairy made a drop at my house today, will be a bit before i can pop them but rest assured ill do them justrice n give the respect they deserve
peace all
edit: just realized 100 pages of love as of today, right on everyone!!!thanks


----------



## bekindbud (Oct 28, 2011)

What the fuck does this bean fairy look like???

Is this the bean fairy.....



Peace

BKB


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> What the fuck does this bean fairy look like???
> 
> Is this the bean fairy.....
> 
> ...


Yup! Thats the guy! lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 28, 2011)

bkb-that is him but you should not have posted his pic the feds are afta him
dont you just want to suk his hairy tits for him cause he is so nice to us


yo Dez


so 4t -is dat Karma's gear


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> bkb-that is him but you should not have posted his pic the feds are afta him
> dont you just want to suk his hairy tits for him cause he is so nice to us
> 
> 
> ...


 dwezel this was a tissue culture, not sure of breeder but so far im impressed with. already dank smelling, n the bud growth is outstanding. great node spacing and heavy branching, yield yet to be seen as this is the first run.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

He is referring to your Headband, if it was by Karma, he would be the breeder of it, or at least his cut I guess.

http://www.karmagenetics.com/public/


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> He is referring to your Headband, if it was by Karma, he would be the breeder of it, or at least his cut I guess.
> 
> http://www.karmagenetics.com/public/


guess that shows how green i am lol, thought it was in reference to the uc system... got to go edit... thanks bc99


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 29, 2011)

i luv karma one kool maufuka

posted all thes bud shots on my otha site about 8 diff bowls of buds -said i hate my job i gotta smoke test all these 

i asked if he need a helper


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 29, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i luv karma one kool maufuka
> 
> posted all thes bud shots on my otha site about 8 diff bowls of buds -said i hate my job i gotta smoke test all these
> 
> i asked if he need a helper


lol being a guinea-pig for something like that would be my idea of a great job...


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 29, 2011)

I 2nd that


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 1, 2011)

day 38from flip n they are sweet...really puting on the perfume!!!
stretch stopped about a week back, luckey for me as i am out of room to raise lights. im 7in off canopy n will have to remove filter to get any more heighth and onle a few then. hab a bit of top scourch but not bad enough to do damage just a warning. i moved the fans up to blow across tops n help keep them cooler, will be tieing them in a gangster lean if i exp any further scorching but dont expect any since lights arent as close.
did a little plant maintenance and scrubbed the unit last res change. now on full blown flower nutes with hydroplex in the mix. older fan leaves showing some yellowing but overall they are in great shape. buds are dense already n you can see them putting on size. going to keep close eye on these as i dont think they are a 10 week strain. we will see. no real info on them as the moms were from tissue culture


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 2, 2011)

whooo doggie, those are picking up speed now


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> whooo doggie, those are picking up speed now


thanks bc yea im thinking they are really going to town. looking at them i think they are further along in the cycle than they should be. my understanding was they were 10 wk strain, man if they keep this up for 5 more weeks they are going to be huge!!!! could i be so lucky lol


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 2, 2011)

Plants looking awesome 4T, do you have any fans blowing under their canopys??? 

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 2, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Plants looking awesome 4T, do you have any fans blowing under their canopys???
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


no bkb but i have 2 6'' inlets on oposite corners for intake, creates good air circulation under the canopy. ive lollypopped the lower 1/3 so its clean n plenty of air being drawn through with the 6'' vortex. i hung a couple pcs of tinsel in there so i can see the movement n not just assume its there. feel safeer that way lol


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 3, 2011)

I blow smoke in my tent to see where the flow is going....LOL never thought of tinsel! Good idea!

Peace

BKB


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 5, 2011)

good job bro really healthy looking


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 7, 2011)

4tatude said:


>


bumping this


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 7, 2011)

4tatude said:


> *TRAINING DAY*
> so the headband girls got a taste of whats in store for them, i think they like it
> recovery was overnight n all branch sites are showing accelerated growth. will probably take a few more to get shape under controll then it just maintaining the form till flip time...
> so far im very happy with the girls n the mini veg unit. root growth is fenominal, and the ease of balancing all at once is priceless.im up to 450 ppm on solution.
> *View attachment 1736206View attachment 1736205View attachment 1736204View attachment 1736203View attachment 1736202View attachment 1736201View attachment 1736200*


remember the start


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 7, 2011)

*day 47 HEADBAND*
undercurrent system
2-600watt hps
botanicare nutes

LOVE THIS CUT!!!

**


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> good job bro really healthy looking


good to hear from ya Las old boy, hope things are good for ya...


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 8, 2011)

Frosty Snow Bunnys!!!! Looking very nice 4T!!! How are you going to harvest them? 

Peace

BKB


----------



## ROBSTERB (Nov 8, 2011)

looking good 4tat


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 8, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Frosty Snow Bunnys!!!! Looking very nice 4T!!! How are you going to harvest them?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


ill run the last 5 days or so with clear water n a bit of molases for carb, then 36 hrs full darkness before begining chop. i will not even turn lights on just pull out one at a time n rough trim. hang in rack in tent for 5 days then the final cleanup n start curing in bags n jars. tho i hate to trim i cant wait to get to these, look like easy trimming as bud to leaf ratio is very good. not to mention how fat they will be in a few more weeks


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 8, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> looking good 4tat


 thanks rob, yours should right there also. how are 6hey doing with the dual hoods? throw up a pic so we can see...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Dezracer (Nov 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


>


That's cool looking


----------



## ROBSTERB (Nov 9, 2011)

4tatude said:


> thanks rob, yours should right there also. how are 6hey doing with the dual hoods? throw up a pic so we can see...


hi 4tat, yes mine are looking nice and fat now, i can see the difference the extra light has made, will take a few pics later on when lights come back on, ive also got my next 6 vegging so they've got around 4 weeks to get to roughly 18 inches.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 10, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> hi 4tat, yes mine are looking nice and fat now, i can see the difference the extra light has made, will take a few pics later on when lights come back on, ive also got my next 6 vegging so they've got around 4 weeks to get to roughly 18 inches.


rob we are on same track, ive got the veg box full too. also with a month veg time going, wanting to put under mh but not enough room so im still under flo. i will do a week of mh just before flip just to harden them off. wanting to keep the next run a bit shorter so im on track for my target i think. hay thought you would post a pic or two of your girls, interested to see them...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Nov 11, 2011)

i will def get some pics up today, there looking nice and fat now with 3-4 weeks to go, ive had to prop them up with garden canes and wire, rhinos put the most weight on in the last 2-3 weeks so i have a feeling there going to be monsters. im vegging under cfl as well and plan on adding another 125 watter when they need it, 4 weeks is enough to get them to 18 inches under cfl so harvest every 8 weeksish.


----------



## ROBSTERB (Nov 11, 2011)

as promised 4tat! there not the best photos though best i could do, need a good camera. photos dont do them justice, there very sticky.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 11, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> as promised 4tat! there not the best photos though best i could do, need a good camera. photos dont do them justice, there very sticky.
> 
> View attachment 1882819View attachment 1882820View attachment 1882821View attachment 1882822View attachment 1882823


Not the best photos but those colas are in the best shape!!! Damn ROB nice grow!!!! No link or journal? 

Peace

BKB


----------



## ROBSTERB (Nov 11, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Not the best photos but those colas are in the best shape!!! Damn ROB nice grow!!!! No link or journal?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


thanks bk, no ive got no journal m8, haven't really got the time to keep it updated. like i said above they've still got another 3-4 weeks to go so expecting some nice bud.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 11, 2011)

keep me posted...


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 11, 2011)

rob...very nice bro!!! those duel lights are kicking some serious lumins in there. very n ice buds, what strain are you growing there? keep us posetd on here, we all like porn lol


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah those are some killer colas in there! Sweet grow!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 11, 2011)

Genuity started a 600 vertical thread and it's got me all fired about vertical grow rooms again. I had one for a bit but haven't for a while now.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 11, 2011)

res change today, mostly bloom enhancers, very little nitrogen. they are drinking 7 gallons every day now...if theygo 70 days i still got like 19 to go. by the looks of them i think 2 more weeks should do them. im banking on that read with the nute change i just did. hope im not cutting them short...


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 11, 2011)

lil bud porn for your enjoyment


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 11, 2011)

couple more just to get the blood rushing


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 11, 2011)

now that i look at these pics i think they will go the full 70. possably a bit more. weard how the read is different if your not looking at the whole thing. in front of the tent its just almost too much to be able to isolate n read properly. they are puffing up so much n so fast its hard for me to tell. will relie on scope to tell me.

anyone got a guess on how much longer?


----------



## ROBSTERB (Nov 12, 2011)

i would guess theres still 2-3 weeks left m8, most of the hairs are still standing straight up. looking nice though! mine are white rhino, started adding the pk 13/14 couple of days ago.


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 12, 2011)

2-3 weeks for sure


----------



## Mineralz (Nov 12, 2011)

Girlz look friggin awesome 4t! I'd agree with Dez and Rob bout the 2-3 weeks left...think they're swelling now? Wait another week lulz So stoked for you man! Killer strain and that system is doin them justice...cant ask for much more  Keep em comin mane


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 12, 2011)

I also think a minimum of 2 weeks, probably 3. They are still looking young n fresh!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 12, 2011)

I say a month but thats me.....


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks every one for your input. they are already bigger colas and buds than my previous grows and neadless to say im very excited with this grow. standing in front of that tent so full of monster colas its hard to believe they will go another 3 weeks, but when i look at them individually i realize they still have a long way to go. they are visibally swelling every day, will soon require more supports in there as the tops are very heavy and dense. i will keep posting regular from now on out so keep tuned in and we will see some monster colas soon.
i promise not to get too anxious and chop too soon lol, will relie on scope to make sure some amber is showing...


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 12, 2011)

What you should do is harvest some in 2 weeks then some more in 3 weeks and more at 4 weeks so that way you will know where the sweet spot is for chopping! You seem to have a lot of colas there to try that method of harvesting! That way when you do another run of HB you know exactly when to harvest them! Or just let the trichs do the talking!


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 13, 2011)

great suggestion BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks bc...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Nov 16, 2011)

how they looking 4tat? mine are looking very dank and sticky, carnt wait for d-day.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 17, 2011)

Whassup pops, hows everything going?


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Whassup pops, hows everything going?


so so bc, having to deal with lifes curve balls. found out the opporation will not help. found i have major perminant spinal damage that is not repairable. had a smallpox virus set up in my spinal cord and did a lot of damage. the odds are a million to one that it sets up in the spine, usually on rib cage n such. just so happens its at same point where i have a spinal restriction which also complicates things. looking like perminant disability, only thing they can do is pain management. bla bla bla...

as far as the plants ill post up a few pics later tonight. they are plumping up real nice...smelling so punking dank there is no way of stelth. figuring on 16 more days, that will be 70. thinking of cutting the finished buds then and letting the lesser buds continue to ripen a bit as the lower buds tho nice size are much further behind the upper colas and buds. have you ever done that? wondering if its worth fooling with...


----------



## Dezracer (Nov 17, 2011)

I've read a lot of posts where people do that but I have not done it myself. It might be one of those personal prefference deals.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 17, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I've read a lot of posts where people do that but I have not done it myself. It might be one of those personal prefference deals.


i will possably let the bottoms go another 10 days if necesary, im trialing a indica that wont be finished for another 10 days or so in the same tent. its in soil on top of res lol. its looking like a winner on production, want to see how the high is as have never sampled before. was just curious as to others results.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 17, 2011)

So you going to take a little break after the run? Get a little rest and relaxtion....Sucks you have to deal with pain like that hopefully wont be to bad or at least somewhat tolerable! Cant wait for some more pics!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> So you going to take a little break after the run? Get a little rest and relaxtion....Sucks you have to deal with pain like that hopefully wont be to bad or at least somewhat tolerable! Cant wait for some more pics!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


thanks BKB, no im going to run another headband through. im on some shit n not really liking it but im supposed to start on a acupuncture rageme next week, hoping that does some good. as far as rnr seems i might have more time for that than i planned lol. its all good tho bra it will just give me more time to refine my skills...im not going to post tonight as battery is dead in camera but i will get things together tomorrow. they are getting FAT...


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 17, 2011)

So is there a chance you might start some Purple Le' Pews???


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 17, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> So is there a chance you might start some Purple Le' Pews???


will def pop some soon, got some headband veging already for the next run. got some indica cuts in cloner from kriptonite. i really like it6 so far, im trialing one in the tent now. its my first soil grow lol, got it setting on top of res  getting my timing down then ill pop some plp and some cougar too. cant wait to pop some seeds, yours n bc99s look so killer.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 18, 2011)

I cant wait either, so you can give me input on how they grow, smoke and highs!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 22, 2011)

HEADBAND DAY 60
Still clear, looks like they will go the full 70. just now starting to pull from the leaves. soon very soon lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 23, 2011)

I hope you got your machete ready!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Damn 4t that is some serious buds there....they are also packing on some weight now!!!! Approx how much longer till they get chopped? Are you going to chop some one week, some another week and then more another week? Or all at once? Hope you are feeling better bro!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautifull 4t..
Started a new thread in the grow journal section as well hope to c ya there sir.
Looking crazy stanky danky mang.


----------



## LionsRoor (Nov 24, 2011)

4tatude said:


> HEADBAND DAY 60
> Still clear, looks like they will go the full 70. just now starting to pull from the leaves. soon very soon lol


Wow! You are the man... 70 day strains are really rewarding to work with. Good job, Bro.

Those are some jumbo buds!


----------



## LionsRoor (Nov 24, 2011)

4tatude said:


> thanks bc...


I hate looking at these drawings! It's like the signs of the zodiac, they all seem to fit when you don't know the cause! hahaha I'm kidding. This is a nice one with all on one page.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey 4t hope all is well buddy some kinda bug just ran thru the whole famz bro me lil man everyone aint nothing worse than bein sick bro get well soon man.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I hope you got your machete ready!!!


bc i was wondering what i would use, looks like you might have hit the bell bro lol



bekindbud said:


> Damn 4t that is some serious buds there....they are also packing on some weight now!!!! Approx how much longer till they get chopped? Are you going to chop some one week, some another week and then more another week? Or all at once? Hope you are feeling better bro!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


 BKB Thanks man im just finding out what i can and cant do, as far as chopping ill prolly just do it all at once, i started frlushing last night and plan on a 3 day dark period.


onthedl0008 said:


> Beautifull 4t..
> Started a new thread in the grow journal section as well hope to c ya there sir.
> Looking crazy stanky danky mang.


 Thanks onthedl0008 i too think they are the shizt lol, ill stop by your grow...


LionsRoor said:


> Wow! You are the man... 70 day strains are really rewarding to work with. Good job, Bro.
> 
> Those are some jumbo buds!


 LR Thanks bro, means a lot to me...and yes it is rewarding when you reach the end and look back at the steady progress for such a long time. they are not only huge but are dense as can be.



onthedl0008 said:


> Hey 4t hope all is well buddy some kinda bug just ran thru the whole famz bro me lil man everyone aint nothing worse than bein sick bro get well soon man.


 im doing well bro, hate to hear yall all got the crud  nothing worse than when the little ones get sick n you are too, makes for a mizerable time. hope everyong recovers real fast man...


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 27, 2011)

Take lots of close up picture of buds before and after the dark period...I would like to see if you get results. I didnt when I did the 3 day darkness..


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 27, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Take lots of close up picture of buds before and after the dark period...I would like to see if you get results. I didnt when I did the 3 day darkness..


 im going to try it, not sure if it works but some people swear by it. hell cant hurt far as im concerned. but ill pic it up n we can see. im having a problem with close ups as i shake too much but ill just shoot a bunch of pics n find some good ones hopefully. getting ready for the harvest n kicking off the new girls, cant wait for either lol


----------



## ROBSTERB (Nov 28, 2011)

mine are at day 60 on Thursday, rhinos are around the 56 days, there looking nice, fingers crossed for you 4tat hope you get a heavy harvest.


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 29, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> mine are at day 60 on Thursday, rhinos are around the 56 days, there looking nice, fingers crossed for you 4tat hope you get a heavy harvest.


hay robster man glad you stopped by, we are close im 70 days on thursday, plan on chopping friday or saturday. everything looks good, trikes milkey with just a few clear and a few amber as of tonight. weight is def there, im impressed with these hb. def will keep the strain going. dont be so stingey with your pics man give us some porn so we can Oooo, n Aaaaa... i know they are looking great if your last pics aer any indication of where you are now. dont worry im tough skinned and wont hold a grudge if they look better than mine, show em off man...


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 30, 2011)

For real post them ladies!!! I am all about pRon!!!!


----------



## ROBSTERB (Nov 30, 2011)

will take a few pics tonight when lights come on, im also going to chop them down friday/sat, also my babys are at 17 inches now and nice and bushy, im trying some new soil, canna pro and im imprest up to now, much easier than mixing in my own perlite to soil.

hows your baby's looking?


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 30, 2011)

headband day 70, chopper time...im not waiting 3 days of dark lol. they are milky with a touch of amber. could have probably let go another couple days but it will take me a couple days to cut and trim all this so i started whacking. this run will pull some serious weight. ill post more pics and when dry have a smoke report and weight. anyone care to give a guess?

View attachment 1913196View attachment 1913195View attachment 1913194View attachment 1913193View attachment 1913190View attachment 1913189View attachment 1913187


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks spectacular 4t digging those colors man.. Very envious of those low temps everything u do turns purps loveing it.
Hmmm 4t ounces? Lol man how is the stank man good lord i could only imagine just one tiny nugg left out of the jar stinks my whole pad up something niice! Its crazy too i found out recently that the chem 91im doing is somehow directly related to loopas headband whatever that is lolz.
Anywayz whats next?


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks onthedl0008, they are dank as hell and you touch you wear kind of stickey. ill look into the chem91, not familiar with that.
Whats next? im going to run a batch of GDP that genetically turns purple, so if you like color these are going to rock the house with the temps ill put on them. i also have some ATF that i will run with them. the ATF have been a bit niglected but ill get their ass in shape real soon. they arent real bad just a bit under nourished. also got a kriptonite ill have in there for good measure lol. all of these are going to be in soil. ive never done a soil grow n thought it was time. dont worry im still running the undercurrent set up. got some more headband im running through that. going to be an interesting couple months ahead...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 1, 2011)

Niice 4t looking forward to the next run sounds awesome for sure everything u do turns out pretty niice anywayz.
Yea headband is crazy dank and the one im doing is real sticky but only a hybrid and not nearly as stinky smells like strawberry piss kinda lolz.
Anyway good stuff man cant wait to hear the smoke and stink report in a couple weeks man.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 1, 2011)

today has been busy...worked some more on trimming the headband, im 1/2 way there. should finish up tomorrow. with this spinal shit its a lot harder to not only trim but sit for long periods, makes progress kinda slow. thats ok slow and steady wins the race lol. i also potted up the ATF and GDP last couple days in botanbicare 3 gallon pots of soil. the ATF were fed a high n feed to get them back on track. the GDP are well fed and in great shape so i just deep watered to get roots moving into the new soil. in a couple or three days ill hit them all with a balanced feeding. then a good plain water when they need it. planning on flipping them in a week or so. got to get them tied down somewhere along the way.


----------



## ROBSTERB (Dec 2, 2011)

im going to guess 17 oz


----------



## BluBerry (Dec 2, 2011)

*Awesome Budz 4t!! Love the colors.. Imma guess and say 5-6 oz dry*


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 2, 2011)

4tatude said:


> headband day 70, chopper time...im not waiting 3 days of dark lol. they are milky with a touch of amber. could have probably let go another couple days but it will take me a couple days to cut and trim all this so i started whacking. this run will pull some serious weight. ill post more pics and when dry have a smoke report and weight. anyone care to give a guess?
> 
> View attachment 1913196View attachment 1913195View attachment 1913194View attachment 1913193View attachment 1913192View attachment 1913191View attachment 1913190View attachment 1913189View attachment 1913188View attachment 1913187


I am very impressed with your skills bro!! I remember when you first started to post about making your ssytem and to see you pull this AWESOME HARVEST out of it, speechless!!! You really rocked the fuck out the Headband!!!

I love the all yellow fan leaves, those ladies are going to be smooth smoking!!! Did you use ClearX or anything while doing finally flush??? How did you finish them ladies off?

I cant wait to see what you do with the Purple Le' Pews....

Peace

BKB


----------



## ROBSTERB (Dec 2, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Awesome Budz 4t!! Love the colors.. Imma guess and say 5-6 oz dry*


5-6 oz with 2 x 600? the only way i see that is if there low yeilders, which they might be i dont know anything about the strains.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 2, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I am very impressed with your skills bro!! I remember when you first started to post about making your ssytem and to see you pull this AWESOME HARVEST out of it, speechless!!! You really rocked the fuck out the Headband!!!
> 
> I love the all yellow fan leaves, those ladies are going to be smooth smoking!!! Did you use ClearX or anything while doing finally flush??? How did you finish them ladies off?
> 
> ...


Thanks BKB, means a lot bro...i too think back and think its only been a short while. being this is only my third grow i think ive been luckey as hell. the headband rock!! thats for sure, wont be letting this one get away for sure.
i didnt use clearex but flushed the res 3 days in a row then again 3 days later. the ppms went from 700 to 400 to 250 the first three with 250 being my tap so very clean, then the last flush was back up to 400 before flush. the res at cut was 280ish so almost nothing to flush. 
going to start some plp soon, cant wait to try some seed out and see how i can rock some plp. yours look so good makes me want to start right away but not ready yet. soon bro soon lol


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 2, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> 5-6 oz with 2 x 600? the only way i see that is if there low yeilders, which they might be i dont know anything about the strains.


 these headband are high yielders with very dense buds. i pulled 13 oz dry from the sour diesel last run with one 600. these are much bigger yield, and denser buds than the sd by far with the 2 600s side by side. also had much better light management this time around. im going to guess they will be right at 1.5 +or- a zip. ill be very happy if thats the case lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 2, 2011)

4tatude said:


> these headband are high yielders with very dense buds. i pulled 13 oz dry from the sour diesel last run with one 600. these are much bigger yield, and denser buds than the sd by far with the 2 600s side by side. also had much better light management this time around. im going to guess they will be right at 1.5 +or- a zip. ill be very happy if thats the case lol


Its so hard to tell in those pics how much is there lol. I doesn't look like more than 10-12 zips dry but I'm hoping for more bro! Looks like killer smoke.


----------



## BluBerry (Dec 2, 2011)

*I don't really know what is all in there. I was merely basing my guess from the pic of the buds that were laying out. Anyways they still look awesome!*


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 2, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I don't really know what is all in there. I was merely basing my guess from the pic of the buds that were laying out. Anyways they still look awesome!*


thanks blu that pic was the start, about a quarter of the way through. hope all is good with you.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 2, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Its so hard to tell in those pics how much is there lol. I doesn't look like more than 10-12 zips dry but I'm hoping for more bro! Looks like killer smoke.


 Shwagbag, theres lots more where that row came from, guess i better read and edit so others understand my ramblings lol. the test bud was real nice...


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks bomb 4t! You have done a really nice job with growing MJ and, like me it seems, you found it to be not so difficult. My problem is and always has been, timing. I never seem to have enough time to allow them to veg very long before flowering them so I would just run lots of plants. Now I'm in a situation where I can't run the numbers I used to so I'm trying to get a longer veg time in, a little more each run. Hopefully the run after the one that's starting this weekend will be four monsters all spread out over their screens. I'll be putting the four that are vegging in hydro into flower this weekend, if I can find the time, and four more going into the veg RDWC to take their place. I've got five that are in an E&F system that are of good size already so four weeks or so in the RDWC should turn them into trees, lol.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 2, 2011)

ok, so if were guessing how much might be in the tent id say around 27 zips. 
id bet the tent is still full of bud. probobly going to be trimming till yours eys cant take it any more. but thats why we do it!


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 3, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> ok, so if were guessing how much might be in the tent id say around 27 zips.
> id bet the tent is still full of bud. probobly going to be trimming till yours eys cant take it any more. but thats why we do it!


Great to have you drop in mongo, now thats the numbers im hopeing for lol, if i get close to that im going to be estatic...your right after cuting the ones in the pic my ol lady looked in the tent and said fuck it doesnt even look like you cut hardley anything down!!
ive cut and trimmed 2 per day so today ill have them all trimmed up and hung. looks like a huge pull but we will see, my inexperience will not allow me to make an accurate guess but i know its way bigger pull than the sour diesel.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 3, 2011)

first smoke report
ok so i cut a small nug off about a week ago on day 2 of flush. i let it air dry naturally till last night. it dried out nice and christally and hard. two hits from the glass pipe was enough... the taste is a bit sour chemical on inhale with good expansion. very smooth in hale with a very nice sandlewood taste on the ex hale. 
the initial high was a very trippy head rush with a nice movement to body within about 15 minuites. not really heavy body and after the initial head rush a very nice head high with a suttle body stone. if this is any indication of the overall im very pleased with the results. it will be a nice smoke for relaxing or day dreaming or if so inclined getting things done but the last will have to wait till the rush settles in lol. thats my initial result, i will report on thyings a bit later in the game lol, now to finish up the trimming.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice dude! The way I usually see it if I something tastes and hits well after 1 week of drying/curing, 2 more weeks will make it tight as hell. Nice work dude, chopping dank weed is fun n stuff.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Your HB smoke report sounds an awful lot familiar, lol

Oh yeah her cousin - Chemband, lol

Enjoy all that fine smoke my brutha.

If you get tired of it, I always accept other people's overflow


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 4, 2011)

test nug im working on is nice and frosty, smooth taste


----------



## Mineralz (Dec 4, 2011)

As alwayz....crop of champions  Nice work man!


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 4, 2011)

wood, im always looking at structure. these headband while needing support are quite sturdy till the weight starts overtaking them.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 4, 2011)

girdeling is when the plant is encircled with wire or the like and it grows around the wire etc. this is not what you want, see the nutrient flow restriction? this would have killed this branch soon. note to self check all ties frequently to avoid this problem.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 4, 2011)

harvest pics
two trays of bud that was either too big to dry safely and broken down, or oopses while trimming and couldnt hang
then 6 4ft strings of hanging bud
my world is stinkey as fuck right now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Holy bejeezus thats a lot of bud!!!!

Well fuckin Done

Like a steak cooked by my wife, LOL


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 4, 2011)

That nug is a morsel of frosty love......

Your smoke report sounds awesome and something I want to taste

Monstrous Harvest.....pat yourself on the back 4T, YOU DESERVE IT!


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the compliments. im very happy with this run in every way. plants were problem free with the exepition of mites at first, buts thats something environmental. the headband are going to stay around,and will def be ran again soon. the double 600s kick ass, lots of crosslighting for deeper penetration into canopy. it shows on the lower buds.

Ive been working my ass off the last few days. first the harvest, then i had to clean , move, and set up the 4x4 in another area. this ment taking everything down from tent but the frame and starting all over again. im going to use a 400mh in the 4x4 for veg so i hooked up a 6" fan only for the light. it runs cool to the touch. i have also set up a 4x8 tent and moved it into position. i will be working on lights and environmental controlls the next couple of days. im setting it up like a sealed room with lights cooled independently from the room. i will set up an exchange/exaust system seperate from lights. im trialing to see what to expect when i add co2 in the future. farming is not for the lazy lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 5, 2011)

I can see I guessed low now that I see it hanging lol. Great harvest bro hellz yeah.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 5, 2011)

Running it like you are saying is great. I was doing it that way for a while and it is ideal when running co2. I still run co2 but am giving the bare bulb thing a go and don't have a/c so I need to vent the tent to keep it cool. I'm running through the co2 a lot quicker so I will either be cutting back on the ppm or doing away with the co2 all together while running bare bulb. If I don't see significant increases with the bare bulb I'll put the cool tube back in and get the co2 squared back up.

Your harvest looks killer and it sounds like you're dank rich, lol.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 8, 2011)

harvest
18 zips of premium bud trimmed and dried. 5.5 zips of smaller nugs that are perfect for stash material. prolly got a couple zips of sugar trim im going to make into hash or butter.
im fucking stoked over this run!!! will have to do a repeat soon. the trimming was a cinch as the bud to leaf ratio was almost non existant. pluck a few leafs n hang, then finish with a close trim.
23.5 zips total dry weight!!! 18 zips i can drop off anywhere as grade AAA meds n not look back. n still have enough to keep me comatose till the next run is finished. what a score!!!
THANKS EVERY ONE FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!!! without all of you helping me out i would be lucky to get an ounce per run...THANK YOU!!! OH!! ill do a good smoke report n pics in cpl days


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

Just dont go into a Headband Coma....Congrats on that harvest, thats a lot of AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Meds!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 9, 2011)

soil grow
last summer i tried a soil grow outside with some monster cropped plants and it was a desaster. bugs and worms were so bad i pulled them up in fear of affecting everything. so this time im going to try my hand inside with soil. with the last run on the undercurrent system i sat a soil potted kriptonite on top of the res and its almost ready to chop so in reality this will be attempt no 2 lol.

im using botanicare 9.75" square pots and roots 707 soil mix. botanicare nutes. the pots are plenty big it seems, about 3.5 gallon im not sure will have to look up. the botanicare nutes are very easy to use and i am used to their mix, at least in water. not quite sure how the soil thing will work out but im sure i will adapt easy enough.

the plant line up will be Alaska Thunder Fuck and Grandaddy Purple. the gdp are in great shape and were gifted from a great friend. the atf were almost given to me, i went to pick up a couple to try out and the guy gave me all he had (eight) as he was out of room. they look fair but are under nourished. that i will fix in short order. at present they have been potted up and tonight recieved their first feeding. they are under 2 600 watt mh lights and will be flowered under 2-1k lights. the 4x8 tent im using is an older tent but still in good shape, altho it has the white sides instead of mylar. im sure it will do just fine.
i will start posting pics soon so stay tuned and we will see if 4tat can soil grow, im betting i can


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 9, 2011)

4tatude said:


> soil grow
> last summer i tried a soil grow outside with some monster cropped plants and it was a desaster. bugs and worms were so bad i pulled them up in fear of affecting everything. so this time im going to try my hand inside with soil. with the last run on the undercurrent system i sat a soil potted kriptonite on top of the res and its almost ready to chop so in reality this will be attempt no 2 lol.
> 
> im using botanicare 9.75" square pots and roots 707 soil mix. botanicare nutes. the pots are plenty big it seems, about 3.5 gallon im not sure will have to look up. the botanicare nutes are very easy to use and i am used to their mix, at least in water. not quite sure how the soil thing will work out but im sure i will adapt easy enough.
> ...


Growing in Soil is more forgiving then Bubbles. Plus the buds taste better IMO. I am 100% sure you will rock the soil grow. GDP/ATF damn nice lineup, cant wait to see.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

Have you thought about using coco instead of soil? Might be easier on your back, since it is lighter 

Great job on the Headband

When you popping some Cougars??


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 10, 2011)

bc thanks bro...thought of coco but these were already in a soil base and i had the 707 mix so there you are. wanted to do a soil grow to say i did, im not doing it perminant, ive got the undrcurrent system going too. need a bit of time to make the rest of the set ups.

Cougars lol i have 2 just popped their necks up yesterday, that and a couple of plp's too so i will be rocking yours and bkbs genetics soon. thanks bro!!!


----------



## ROBSTERB (Dec 11, 2011)

nice pull 4tat! im also over the moon with my rhino, they've pulled 26 oz with 6 plants! best weight to date, i carnt beleave how much weight ive gained by adding only 1 extra 400 to the 600! so glad you made your journal otherwise i wouldnt of seen the side by side lights like yours! thanks alot m8. my next lot are at 20 inches so another couple to go b4 flower, (24 inches)


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 12, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> nice pull 4tat! im also over the moon with my rhino, they've pulled 26 oz with 6 plants! best weight to date, i carnt beleave how much weight ive gained by adding only 1 extra 400 to the 600! so glad you made your journal otherwise i wouldnt of seen the side by side lights like yours! thanks alot m8. my next lot are at 20 inches so another couple to go b4 flower, (24 inches)


congrats robster, glad you tried something outside the box from reading my journal. post up some pics like you said you would... dont want us thinking your not a man of your word do ya? just kidding bro. im happy to hear your great news. im about to flip my tent, doing a bit of finishing touches on plants and tent before flip but within a couple days im going 12/12.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 12, 2011)

so a buddy of mine dropped me off some nice head band nugs. the pictures dont do these any justice. but these fuckers are straight dank.
i dont even want to smoke this cuz im afraid ill run out.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 12, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> so a buddy of mine dropped me off some nice head band nugs. the pictures dont do these any justice. but these fuckers are straight dank.
> i dont even want to smoke this cuz im afraid ill run out. View attachment 1931646


those look like some nice nugs mongo, mine turned out to be pure fire also. this was my first time running headband but with the results i got from these im going to keep this strain running strong. gifting among friends is a nice way to keep a friendship alive. i just had a great friend gift me some killer GDP teens that i will be showcasing real soon in my next grow. fact is the same good friend gifted me the headband too. i will have to do something special for him so he doesnt think i take him for granted. im an old hermit and have very few friends, mostly its by choice but the friends i do have are worth going to battle over. thanks for sharing bro...


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 12, 2011)

here is the next run. 
they are in a 4x8 veging under 2 600mh bulbs.
under the magnum hood is the GDP my buddy gifted me, i called them teens but could be moms as i topped and cut several clones while thinning out a couple days ago. under the radiant 6 is Alaska Thunder Fuck and in the black pot is a Kriptonite. The ATF are bouncing back real nice from being undernourished and under loved. a week later they are responding well to my hugs and regular attention. The GDP were shown love from the start so all i have done is a little trim and continue the love.
me thinks this soil run will be fun, and ill end up with a bunch of ladies fighting for the spotlight. cant wait to kick off things


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 12, 2011)

The GDP and an example of their structure.
whats the deal with not being able to enlarge pics?


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 12, 2011)

tent looks great!!! hows the light coverage and heat?


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 12, 2011)

The ATF and their structure. these are not near as strong as the GDP and will need shaping and supporting right away.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 12, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> tent looks great!!! hows the light coverage and heat?


the magnum is killer, the hood shadow is almost level with the glass, the radiant 6 isnt as good. i think the r-6 is more designed for deeper light penetration. overall im satesfied, but will probably install a second magnum on next run. the temps have been rock solid at 72low and 79 high. im not running any ventilation just open doors for exchange. im going to flip with 2-1k lights, at that time i will have 2-6" fans going. 1 will only cool lights and the other for exchange in room and odour controll. im test runing to see how i would do with co2 with the lights sealed and cooled seperate from room.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

When you up load your pic, double click the pic and a pop up screen will come up with size and stuff like that. Hope that helps old man....

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 12, 2011)

the ATF will be spread out as much as possable using lst but wont be trained very hard as they are very nicely structured already. my main concern with these ladies will be light penetration, and air circulation. GDP are really thickly foliated and will require due dilligence to keep the undergrowth in check so all the energy will go to bud production.
The ATF are branched well enough but seem very weak of stem. this will require supporting right away, good thing about that is the spindly branches will allow some serious shaping without too much dammage even at this size. making a plus out of a negative i guess.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 12, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> When you up load your pic, double click the pic and a pop up screen will come up with size and stuff like that. Hope that helps old man....
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


tried that, even posted and went back to try n blow up. neither worked or was the option available via the pencel in corner so WTF???

OK BKB did as you said n bam there it is lol, hard for us old dogs to listen...


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 12, 2011)

Under the magnum
View attachment 1931935


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad an old goat like myself can be taught new tricks....LOL I struggle more with learning how to use these websites than I do with my grow! LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 19, 2011)

i have been busy last few days.
had some repairs to do to tent to keep it light proof. one rip and a zipper on top of left door broke. using upholstery thread and a hevy duty needle i sewd the tear, and sewed velcro to both sides of left door at top. i feel it is light proof at this point.
i ran a dedicated line to power the new tent. installed a 30amp breaker, GE heavy duty timer, and two plugs. one is powered at all times, the other is controlled by the timer. for those of you that dont know for like 60 bucks you can buy a timer that will run multiple lights and also different wattages, depending on your spacific needs from home depot or such.
i trimmed and lst'd the GDP, and ATF. The ATF required staking and tieing real good, the GDP was just tied down using the holes in their pots. I think the GDP will be strong enough to finish off withiut staking, we will see...
i turned the lights off this morning and set the timer to begin 12/12 tomorrow...


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 19, 2011)

Aint wasting no time, i like it!!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 19, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Aint wasting no time, i like it!!!!


thanks bro...i really wanted to flip sooner but the ATF were unloved when i got them. had to show some love and get them reaching for the sky so they would have a fair chance at becoming all they could. that and it takes me a bit longer to do things than it used to lol. im sure they will turn out fine, im not worried in the least. the GDP have been ready at least a week or more but no way to start one without the other. 
on a sad note i lost my sprouts, not sure why they were doing great then bam all layed down. looks like damping off desease like tomatoes get. they held on a couple days but the stem gave up. oh well win some loose some. i will start some more beans soon, really want to get those up and healthy for next round.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 19, 2011)

Always good to take time to get a healthy plant ready for transition into flowering!


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 20, 2011)

yea the ATF were in bad soil with prior root bound. i loosened up as much as i was comfortable doing and spread the existing roots out and covered with good soil medium. gave a good feed with n and a couple waterings only on the outside of pot. they have responded well and have great root advancement. nice white feeders filling the void, plente enough to flower now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice to see you getting your hands dirty 

Cant wait to see Rd 3


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 20, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Nice to see you getting your hands dirty
> 
> Cant wait to see Rd 3


bc i can see why others like soil so much...its very easy so far, and i love how you can move around and give individual attention to each plant. the minuses are having to water each plant lol, guess it balances out. i think the hydro is faster growing and is much easier in water maintenance but is such a bitch to give individual attention the way im set up. both have their plus n minus. if i were not in a tent and had plenty of room i think a scrog in hydro would be the way to go. in a tent the access is lacking to maintain a scrog properly. its on my wish list to have the room to scrog, maby soon brother, maby soon


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2011)

It also taste better when grown in dirt IMO!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 23, 2011)

wishing everyone a happy n safe holiday season from 4tats family to all of you


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks 4T, be safe and enjoy with the family!

Peace

BKB


----------



## ROBSTERB (Dec 24, 2011)

yes merry Christmas to yours as well m8


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 25, 2011)

MERRY XMAS to you as well!! And your fam as well.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 30, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE!!!!

ive been away since xmas eve. just got in tonight and gave the girls a feeding. wow they grew over the last week!!!! no light being lost to open space as you cant see the floor at all. oops forgot pics lmao...


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 30, 2011)

whole tent view


GDP


ATF


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice and healthy ATF in first two pics, the 3rd is GDP. both are doing great...


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 30, 2011)

4tatude said:


> whole tent view
> View attachment 1964867
> 
> GDP
> ...


bump so its at top of page lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

ATF 2nd pic, I would spray them with Serenade, got some white spots bro! 

Jesus you are really going to have a full ass tent of bud bro! Wow, is this going to be bigger than the HB??? Have a safe New Years bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Damn bro, and you claim to be blind, nice spot. I had to look a second time to see it.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 31, 2011)

going to do a bit of maintenance this week, have to do a bit of thinning and spray them down too. ive been watching a few spots, some more obvious than others. i thought it was thirps at first, with just your eye thats what it looks like but with scope its not obvious to me whats going on. i cant find any critters at all and the spots look like maby some type of fungus under the scope. i can find no referance material that matches what i see. i really wanted to identify it before i sprayed them down but so far no bueno. the spots are not spreading very much and seem to be isolated on only a few plants. oh well im going to act like a dr and just prescribe something that a broad spectrum antidote, that way it will solve whatever it is reguardless.
great eye bkb n thanks for the heads up. blind my ass lmfao


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

When it comes to PM I have Superman Vision....When it comes to bugs, pistils and trichs I have Ray Charles Vision.


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 31, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> When it comes to PM I have Superman Vision....When it comes to bugs, pistils and trichs I have Ray Charles Vision.


lmao well ray you have the spot spotted but its not pm, nor is it thirps. def some kind of issue but not bug related, some kind of spore developing. it looks just like thirp damage following thr chanell in the leaf the way they do but its def not bugs. going to take care of it with a broad spectrum n forget i ever had it...


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

PM is Powdery Mildew and thats what those spots are bro. I only say that cause I had the exact same spots on my plants before and Serenade got rid of it quickly!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 31, 2011)

i stand corrected... bkb i thought you were blind? i just started pulling them out and you are right pm!!!! not but a few spots but thanks for the heads up. i was planning on pulling them all out tonight and doing ba good trim and spray before lights on in the morning. guess it is a good thing i had already planned it . thanks bkb brother i wont be so fast to counter your diagnoses, was fixated on the thirp thing and totally missed the pm. well i will have both problems taken care of in a jiffy


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Better to catch it now than in a week or two!!


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

4tatude said:


> i stand corrected... bkb i thought you were blind? i just started pulling them out and you are right pm!!!! not but a few spots but thanks for the heads up. i was planning on pulling them all out tonight and doing ba good trim and spray before lights on in the morning. guess it is a good thing i had already planned it . thanks bkb brother i wont be so fast to counter your diagnoses, was fixated on the thirp thing and totally missed the pm. well i will have both problems taken care of in a jiffy


Believe me bro, you know way more than me but when I had a major PM problem that was exactly how it looked! My dumbass thought it was spots from misting my plants, little did I know till it got out of control, lol. Yeah it didnt seem like they were serious but it does take a week or more for a infected plant to show any spots whatsoever! 

Wouldnt want to see your Jungle get fudged up!!! I cant wait to see that tent full of buds! Going to make your HB grow look small!!!

Wishing you and your family a Happy and Healthy New Year 2012!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Dec 31, 2011)

so i got busy n pulled all the plants out n trimmed the atf real good. i had trimed the gdp before flip but not the atf as they were just not strong enough. that was my nemises this round. the high foliage and no air circulating through the body set up a perfect environment.
i have been gone for a week and got in yesterday around 3 pm. i just did not catch the pm. there was about a dozen visible spots on the atf and nothing to the naked eye on the gdp. i will spray their asses down in the morning and set a fan on them so i can get them good n dry before turning the lights back on
THANKS EAGLE EYE BKB!!!!
HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 12, 2012)

GDP AT DAY 22
the gdp are loving the cool grow room,they are showing color and frost too. branching and node length is structured to have a heavy yield.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

How the hell you been old man??? Plants looking nice!

Peace

BKB


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Love the colors showing already.

Hope your body is holding up!!


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 12, 2012)

the ATF are doing well also. after the pm issue they were trimmed tight and have shown no sign of further problems. since this is my first time with ATF im not sure the color is natural or due to the cold grow room temps. either way they look very nice and are very healthy...


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Love the colors showing already.
> 
> Hope your body is holding up!!


thanks bc the body is doing pretty good bro, ive had a hell of a cold the last week with lung cheese killing me lol. think ill make it back to the land of the living in the next couple days


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 12, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> How the hell you been old man??? Plants looking nice!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


BKB, i been a bit under the weather but im making a strong come back brother. i saw sashas finish tho didnt comment. great job bro!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey 4T  its been a while. Things are looking good on your front! nice. Last run came out really nice for you, good going!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn the ATF got some purple pistils!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 12, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Hey 4T  its been a while. Things are looking good on your front! nice. Last run came out really nice for you, good going!


greetings and happy new yr whodat!!! thanks bro, yea last run was the bomb, was feeling a bit like you must about half way through your grows  glad you stopped in man, hope the move has been good for you. hows things at the new crib?


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 12, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Damn the ATF got some purple pistils!!!


BOO YA!!! AINT THAT THE SHIZT!!! ive compared it to others on the web n it seems to be the real deal but no one has it turning on them. they are running on the cold side with 50 lows n mid 70 highs. they are healthy n happy with that it seems


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2012)

Things are good 4T  I thought you may have had some lower temps by the looks of things  I love me some color!


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Things are good 4T  I thought you may have had some lower temps by the looks of things  I love me some color!


whodat im glad to hear the move has been good to ya. i love color too bro...i feel very lucky to live on the pacific coast. the big radiater keeps the temps moderate year round. it allows me to color everything ive grown wheather its know for color or not. from reading i understand that temps below 60 will produce color. i can get that or a bit more year round. love it!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 14, 2012)

we are blessed with the weather here!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

No shit yesterday felt like a beach day in January.

Ladies are looking good 4T


----------



## ROBSTERB (Jan 15, 2012)

how you doing 4tat? ive never replied for a while but thought i would let you no im still in on your grows m8, your girls are looking nice, also like the your new/bigger grow area.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 15, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> No shit yesterday felt like a beach day in January.
> 
> Ladies are looking good 4T


no shit hu bc? im like 65 days here n clear as can be...ive been outside enjoying this weather so much. ill prolly get depressed when it starts raining lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

did you get a bigger tent??


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 15, 2012)

ROBSTERB said:


> how you doing 4tat? ive never replied for a while but thought i would let you no im still in on your grows m8, your girls are looking nice, also like the your new/bigger grow area.


hay robster happy new year m8!!! yea im loving the added space, got a real sweet deal on the new set up n couldnt pass it up. she is an older girl but still works just fine after a couple repairs to get her back in shape. somehow it seems ive ran out of room again lmao...
rob you never posted your finish, guess your about 2 weeks in on this run if my math adds up. are you happy with the duel hood set up? i love mine!!! dont be such a stranger bro...


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 15, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> did you get a bigger tent??


yea im running a 4x8 now


----------



## ROBSTERB (Jan 16, 2012)

4tatude said:


> hay robster happy new year m8!!! yea im loving the added space, got a real sweet deal on the new set up n couldnt pass it up. she is an older girl but still works just fine after a couple repairs to get her back in shape. somehow it seems ive ran out of room again lmao...
> rob you never posted your finish, guess your about 2 weeks in on this run if my math adds up. are you happy with the duel hood set up? i love mine!!! dont be such a stranger bro...


yeah no matter how much room you make for a flower room its never enough lol, also same thing for lights lol, pulled 26 oz on the last one m8, ive since added another 2 foot to my flower room so i could space the plants out abit more and there looking really nice now, the lower buds are alot bigger than last time so im hoping to beat the 26oz mark, im 4 weeks into flower now and there looking fat + putting weight on every day.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 16, 2012)

im kinda checking on the spreading out thing right now, ive got the GDP spread out a bit more than the ATF. i know thats not very scientific cause they are dif strains but should give me some ideas. i just hate seeing floor when the light is on lmao, i feel like im getting cheated.
glad to hear your ladies are doing good. post us up a pic, you know we are dogs around here n just look for any excuse to see porn


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2012)

Cougar Kush Day 31 flower

Coco, 3 gal smart pot, 115 days from seed.

Under 1 600.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 16, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Cougar Kush Day 31 flower
> 
> Coco, 3 gal smart pot, 115 days from seed.
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about BC!!!!! thats one sexy moma!
im going to crack one or two of those real soon, hope i cann do your mix justice...


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 16, 2012)

what does Cougar kush mean?


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 16, 2012)

mongo thats a cross bc99 made, for the life of me i cant remember the exact linage but he named it (my understanding, correct if wrong bc) cougar because it was made from older type strains. like an older woman lol
so whats shaking in mongos world? what ya got growing in the closet? been a while...


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 17, 2012)

4tatude said:


> mongo thats a cross bc99 made, for the life of me i cant remember the exact linage but he named it (my understanding, correct if wrong bc) cougar because it was made from older type strains. like an older woman lol
> so whats shaking in mongos world? what ya got growing in the closet? been a while...


Might want to write this down....

Cougar Kush

Northern Skunk (NL#5 x Skunk #1) x R.Ed Kush (Kromes The White x OG Kush x Lemon Chemdawg)

Its a beautiful thing.....

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 17, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Might want to write this down....
> 
> Cougar Kush
> 
> ...


thats what i needed bkb, ill write that down. some very nice genetics bc got mixed in that strain. bkb why dont you post some pics of sasha and the finish in here. your welcome to do a progressive mini journal if you want, i would love to see sasha developing without going through 75 pages of your journal


----------



## sebastopolian (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow 4tatude, Great job your GDP's look gorgeous. I haven't been to your journal in a while. They look fabulous, Its been ages since I've grown GDP, she sure is a beauty! Keep up the good work. Talk to ya soon. Peace & Happy Gardening my friend!


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 17, 2012)

sebastopolian said:


> Wow 4tatude, Great job your GDP's look gorgeous. I haven't been to your journal in a while. They look fabulous, Its been ages since I've grown GDP, she sure is a beauty! Keep up the good work. Talk to ya soon. Peace & Happy Gardening my friend![/QUOTE)
> thank you sebastopolian, yes its been a while. you should drop in more often. hows your girls doing? im about to post some new pics of the GDP they are realy showing color now...


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 17, 2012)

the GDP are loving the cool weather. they are frosting up and getting color very nicly. cant wait till the buds start turning...


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 17, 2012)

wtf are u doing over there? those look like fuckin candy. awsome work bro.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 17, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> wtf are u doing over there? those look like fuckin candy. awsome work bro.


thanks mongo, just keeping them happy. these GDP seem to love cold weather, they are getting down to the 50s at night. other than the norm im not doing anything. its all in the genetics you know that bro... good genetics will make even a slouch like me look like a good farmer


----------



## sebastopolian (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the updated pictures, makes me feel like I'm in the room with your lovely ladies. And thanks for asking... my girls are growing right before my eyes, we gave them a nice long veg & F.I.M. Just getting ready to put them in their flowering room. Real excited they r very happy, healthy. we will send you some picture's. Oh & wtf are u doing over there? LMAO


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 17, 2012)

sebastopolian said:


> Thanks for the updated pictures, makes me feel like I'm in the room with your lovely ladies. And thanks for asking... my girls are growing right before my eyes, we gave them a nice long veg & F.I.M. Just getting ready to put them in their flowering room. Real excited they r very happy, healthy. we will send you some picture's. Oh & wtf are u doing over there? LMAO


thanks S, what am i doing? i feel like i got little kids at home again with this soil grow...its like feed me, bathe me, im hungry, are we there yet hu hu are we there yet. if i wasnt before im now convinced that the UC system is the way to go for me. this every other day water/feed thing is a lot of work...i love growing but hate being a slave unable to disappear for a few days. no empty nest syndrome here, i like not having kids at home. almost forgot how exausting they were lol


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 17, 2012)

got carried away on the beauty of the close ups that i forgot to post the canopy pics...enjoy


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ladies are looking top notch like always my mine.

I cannot wait to see some Cougar's in your tent


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2012)

Would ay look at that!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 17, 2012)

4tatude said:


> got carried away on the beauty of the close ups that i forgot to post the canopy pics...enjoy
> View attachment 2004015View attachment 2004016View attachment 2004017View attachment 2004018View attachment 2004019View attachment 2004020


And that my friends is what we call a SCROP
 lol


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 17, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Ladies are looking top notch like always my mine.
> 
> I cannot wait to see some Cougar's in your tent


THEY ARE COMING SOON BROTHER!!! im about to set up my lights and rack for starting my peppers and tomatoes. i usually start mid feb so they can be ready to put out mid april. 
going to bust some seeds off then, that way they will get the best care possable. right now i would miss a day or something n they would suffer. soon brother soon


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 17, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Would ay look at that!


lmao would ya just look at that! my! my! would ya look at that...


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 18, 2012)

What's a SCROP?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

Screen of Purple Lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 18, 2012)

Fuck yeah....


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 18, 2012)

bkb was kinda wondering on that too lmao thought it might be a combination of something concerning cropping pics. what a dummy waaahahahaha...


----------



## kamie (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey 4tatude how low are the temps at night for your gdp and high temps lights on? Im vegging some ken gdp atm. Cant wait to flip these. Starting week 7 of veg right now


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 18, 2012)

kamie said:


> Hey 4tatude how low are the temps at night for your gdp and high temps lights on? Im vegging some ken gdp atm. Cant wait to flip these. Starting week 7 of veg right now


kamie thanks for dropping in, the girls highs are upper 70s day and down to 52 low nights. anything below 65 will show color. i flipped these at 9 or 10 weeks veg i think. how long you going to veg? feel free to post pics and or ask questions here. someone will always give you their .02 worth. some really knoligable peeps lurking in the shadows around here. its all about learning and helping here.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 19, 2012)

ATF day 27
as you can see the structure on the ATF is very different than that of the GDP. much less hardy and a bit spindly like a sativa. they were trained around the supports and have responded well to the LST.
They are producing some color with the lower temps and are showing good potential for weight. the trike production has kicked in and they are close to being on par with the GDP but not quite as pronounced.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 19, 2012)

i havent seen this before and wanted others oppinion of whats happening
there are several bud sites that seem to have multiple colas forming on the same stalk. its just clustered on the bud site and looks really weard. deformed leafs and some weard formation going on. they are selective and only some sites are affected and some not. no ryme or reason to where they are, they are both the regular and multiple bud sites on most plants.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 19, 2012)

ATF canopy shots


----------



## stondded (Jan 19, 2012)

i have seen pics of tht before and from wht i have read it is all genetics tht causes it but it sweet 
urs look amazing


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 19, 2012)

stondded said:


> i have seen pics of tht before and from wht i have read it is all genetics tht causes it but it sweet
> urs look amazing


thanks stonedded and welcome to my lil grow. i figured it was genetics but havent personally experienced it. wondering if it might cause bud rot problems later in the game with no air being able to circulate on the cluster. guess i will know soon enough lol


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 19, 2012)

What's on the horizon man!? Please say its more Sannies!


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> What's on the horizon man!? Please say its more Sannies!


shwagbag i got something im about to flip, another run of my headband. in the stall i got a suprise im hopeing is what its supposed to be. really wont know till its finished but if its what its supposed to be ill be thanking the ganja gods. i really wont say what it is in case i look like a fool if its not but i will def tell when they are finished. its one of those if i told ya id have to kill ya kinda things. i will prolly try n flip them in about 4o days or so. i may hold a contest n prize the winner that guesses the cut.
if you bring that sweet ass in your avitar over here ill give you a cut of it and tell ya what it is


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

shwagbag here is a peep


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

How are you liking Soil????


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> How are you liking Soil????


hay bro im thinking it has its place lol. im not really happy with it but can see where it is great for running multiple strains and flower times or just starting plants at dif times. presonally i think its a ton more work than a propper undercurrent system. i have to water every other day n im using 30% more nutes than if in hydro. im going to run another run of soil and then its going back to my uc system. i prefer to run like strains and all at once. lot less work like that. with my uc set up with the auto fill i can go for a couple weeks without worryiong about water anyway. just a whole lot less work...


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

I will ask you again after you harvest and cure some bud out of soil. But yes you are correct, its more work and does burn nutes real quick!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

Recirculating in Coco FTW


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Recirculating in Coco FTW


You ever try the coco chunks for recirc? I've read it works nice and has less tendency to clog the pumps. Always been interested in coco.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

Coco is where its at IMHO.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Coco is where its at IMHO.


I like what I see, that's for sure.... I don't like the sounds of it for perpetual though, sounds like a lot of mixing.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

im running a few cuts now of coco in pots, but in the UC set up i only run water with no other medium. so far the coco is way out performing the soil... i think if i were to stay with the pot thing coco would be the way i would go. its not cheap for the better brands but well worth the expense imo. im using becuzz brand with this test run and couldnt be happier with it...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey 4T are u useing the Coir or Noir im finding much better all around everything in the husky one which is the Coir.. Much easier to clean drys quicker stay fresh alot eazier overall to maintain the Noir just reminds me too much of soil. Altho the Coir does dry a little quicker the growth explosions make it much worth my time man... Anyhow good to be baxk n peeping out the grow mang.. New thangs dude lolz.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

onthedl0008 said:


> Hey 4T are u useing the Coir or Noir im finding much better all around everything in the husky one which is the Coir.. Much easier to clean drys quicker stay fresh alot eazier overall to maintain the Noir just reminds me too much of soil. Altho the Coir does dry a little quicker the growth explosions make it much worth my time man... Anyhow good to be baxk n peeping out the grow mang.. New thangs dude lolz.


onthedl im not sure but from your description i think its coir as its very fine with a minimum of fiber. its becuzz brand and supposed to be the best quality you can buy acording to the owner of the hydro shop i deal with. im finding that the coco holds moisture better than the soil im using (roots 707 mix) ive also seen measurable differences in growth with the coco out performing the soil mix. im not sure how you use coco in hydro but i think it might be something to look into. i would assume it would be top feed rather than flood and drain but i dont know that as no experience there. i think this particular coco would not require being flooded or whatever but once a day if that because so far it retains moisture well.


----------



## kamie (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks for this chart. bout to go get the digital ph pen from blue lab tmw. and i just got the bluelab truncheon nutrient meter for ppm. still trying to figure out about all this ppm stuff. from what i read 1k ppm during veg and 1300-1500 ppm during flower. still confused


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol im totally confused now i thought the husky one was the Coir


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

kamie said:


> thanks for this chart. bout to go get the digital ph pen from blue lab tmw. and i just got the bluelab truncheon nutrient meter for ppm. still trying to figure out about all this ppm stuff. from what i read 1k ppm during veg and 1300-1500 ppm during flower. still confused


kamie what brand of nutes are you using? also what grow medium are you growing in? last but def not the least what strain are you runnong? all of these things affect the answers


----------



## kamie (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey 4tatude, on my first run i followed a friends formula which consists of GH 3 part, Diamond nectar, bud blood, bud swell, big bud, over drive, liquid carbaload, bud candy, and i added yellow bottle final bloom for last week flush water. i used that on my last run. this run im using the same nutes on 4 lights and on 2 other lights im using flora nova bloom, floralicious plus, florablend, liquid and dry kool bloom, liquid carbaload, and bud candy. The strain I'm running right now i think is white rhino which i got from a friend of a friend, but from what my friend told me he thinks it is blue dream/train wreck. i have no idea. but i do have the ken gdp in veg waiting to be flipped after im done on this run. i have no idea what my ppm is at with all those nutes and for my ph as well. i want to get the ph and ppm down before i flip those ken gdp.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

Coco is coco, brand doesnt matter IMO. I like Royal Gold Basement mix or their Tupur which is straight coco fiber, no additives.

You can do a flood and drain with coco in smart pots 4T  or alternatively a top feed as well


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

kamie said:


> Hey 4tatude, on my first run i followed a friends formula which consists of GH 3 part, Diamond nectar, bud blood, bud swell, big bud, over drive, liquid carbaload, bud candy, and i added yellow bottle final bloom for last week flush water. i used that on my last run. this run im using the same nutes on 4 lights and on 2 other lights im using flora nova bloom, floralicious plus, florablend, liquid and dry kool bloom, liquid carbaload, and bud candy. The strain I'm running right now i think is white rhino which i got from a friend of a friend, but from what my friend told me he thinks it is blue dream/train wreck. i have no idea. but i do have the ken gdp in veg waiting to be flipped after im done on this run. i have no idea what my ppm is at with all those nutes and for my ph as well. i want to get the ph and ppm down before i flip those ken gdp.


kamie just follow the feed chart they provide. they all have a mix ratio on their site or chart. i use botanicare and just started using H&G. untill your are familliar of the nutes the rule of thumb is lessis more...you can alwys give more but you cant take it back once added. 
my gdp are heavy feeders and in their 4th week are eating 1500ppm with ph @ 7 neutral in soil. i run 5.8 in hydro with 1100ppm my high as its more readily available. i mix everything and then ph up to get right balance. thats how i do it... you never said what medium


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Coco is coco, brand doesnt matter IMO. I like Royal Gold Basement mix or their Tupur which is straight coco fiber, no additives.
> 
> You can do a flood and drain with coco in smart pots 4T  or alternatively a top feed as well


was wondering about that bc, also good to know the mix doesnt matter. hell i might do a flood and drain tro see how i like that. do you have a recomendation for flood times? i think yhis coco i have would be too wet if flooded over once a day. im watering every third day with it and they are thriving.
do they make a timer that will go a 48 hr cycle? all of mine are 24 hr. would like to set up something like the irrigation timers for thr yard where you can customize it in a 7 day cycle just not sure how it would be done


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 20, 2012)

4tatude said:


> onthedl im not sure but from your description i think its coir as its very fine with a minimum of fiber. its becuzz brand and supposed to be the best quality you can buy acording to the owner of the hydro shop i deal with. im finding that the coco holds moisture better than the soil im using (roots 707 mix) ive also seen measurable differences in growth with the coco out performing the soil mix. im not sure how you use coco in hydro but i think it might be something to look into. i would assume it would be top feed rather than flood and drain but i dont know that as no experience there. i think this particular coco would not require being flooded or whatever but once a day if that because so far it retains moisture well.


why are u guys not using sunshine # 4. wtf is going on here??? what is coco? u mean u guys are growing in a coconut shell? how does it drain?
do u guys drill holes in the coconut shell for drainage? omg,wtf,lol,imo,aamof,aeap,aiamu.... love u guys.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> why are u guys not using sunshine # 4. wtf is going on here??? what is coco? u mean u guys are growing in a coconut shell? how does it drain?
> do u guys drill holes in the coconut shell for drainage? omg,wtf,lol,imo,aamof,aeap,aiamu.... love u guys.


lmao your a nut mongo...as a matter of fact i got gifted a sampler the other day of the sunshine 4 mix, ill pot something up im it and give it a go.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

bc when you finish a run do you reuse the coco or add it to the bin? since its not supposed to retain salts i would think it could be reused. ive been wrong more times than rught


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

4tatude said:


> bc when you finish a run do you reuse the coco or add it to the bin? since its not supposed to retain salts i would think it could be reused. ive been wrong more times than rught


Actually coco is notorious from retaining salt, but if you water like i do, you dont have that problem 

And I like to reuse it a few times 

Also, I prefer to use a 50/50 coco perlite mix, allows for faster watering. Add the smart pots and you are good to go


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Actually coco is notorious from retaining salt, but if you water like i do, you dont have that problem
> 
> And I like to reuse it a few times
> 
> Also, I prefer to use a 50/50 coco perlite mix, allows for faster watering. Add the smart pots and you are good to go


makes sense with the perlite it would flush easy. ive got a bunch of the white square pots in the 3 gal size with all the holes in them for flood and drain using the balls. that should work with a flood and drain dont ya think? or will they float and turn over before weting out? not really planning on flood and drain but you never know and im always up to learn something...


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 20, 2012)

Damn!!
Your thread is poppin bru. The bigger tent and gear looks top notch and you're using it very well......IMO, sorry but I couldn't resist throwing that in there for ya 

Good stuff as usual 4T


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

4tatude said:


> makes sense with the perlite it would flush easy. ive got a bunch of the white square pots in the 3 gal size with all the holes in them for flood and drain using the balls. that should work with a flood and drain dont ya think? or will they float and turn over before weting out? not really planning on flood and drain but you never know and im always up to learn something...


Id rather make you the pots if you dont want to buy them from the store...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

This stuff right here is legit. I would do Coco and these in the fabric pots 

http://www.growstone.com/products/


----------



## kamie (Jan 20, 2012)

hey 4tatude, im using sunshine #4 for my medium. i water every other day so a week would be nute, nute, water. For your gdp how do you know theyre eating 1500 ppm? on my last run i was fine hitting the plants with the formula im following. this run it seems like it getting burned. My day temps are around 68-72 and off temps could get as low at 50's.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

kamie said:


> hey 4tatude, im using sunshine #4 for my medium. i water every other day so a week would be nute, nute, water. For your gdp how do you know theyre eating 1500 ppm? on my last run i was fine hitting the plants with the formula im following. this run it seems like it getting burned. My day temps are around 68-72 and off temps could get as low at 50's.


are you running the same strain this time as you were last time?


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> This stuff right here is legit. I would do Coco and these in the fabric pots
> 
> http://www.growstone.com/products/


I used it on my Coffee Can DWC and I wont ever use Hydroton again. I read somewhere they have silica based stones which is what I would really like to try in my next DWC.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

mine are eating 1500ppm because thats where they stop geting tip burn. i feed every water on every other day, not water feed water feed. i know a lot of people do but these girls are pigs lol, if they werent such heavy feeders i would still feed every time just lower the nute ppms. they will not tolorate nutes thisa high soon and ill back them off later in flower to accomidate that. the #4 is supposed to be a great mix, mongo raves about it. maby he will pop in and comment


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> I used it on my Coffee Can DWC and I wont ever use Hydroton again. I read somewhere they have silica based stones which is what I would really like to try in my next DWC.


the graph looks impressive


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

SOIL is bad for BAD Backs  Coco is the way to go to save your spine


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

This summer if BKB will allow it I wanna do a Smart pot with only the growstones in it!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> SOIL is bad for BAD Backs  Coco is the way to go to save your spine


sunshine #4 is not soil. but your right those bails r fuckin real heavy and awkward.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> sunshine #4 is not soil. but your right those bails r fuckin real heavy and awkward.


my bad, i dude at my hydro store told me it was, lol.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 20, 2012)

here is a mix that might work. if you dont mind ripping the shit out your spinal cord. 
1 bag sunshine mix # 4 3.8 compressed bail, 2 bags of light warrior 1.5, 3 cups of actino iron.
full strength nutes every watering. feed, feed, feed, and feed. never flushing (but use drip clean)
just try it. ive only been to the doctors 9 times in 4 years from this system. Back pains.....


----------



## kamie (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> are you running the same strain this time as you were last time?


yea im running the same strain. i feed tomorrow i cant wait to ph and measure the ppm i been hitting it at. I should ph to 6.5 since im in soil. as for ppm im guessing its really high. to adjust ppm i add more water to bring it down right?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 20, 2012)

kamie said:


> yea im running the same strain. i feed tomorrow i cant wait to ph and measure the ppm i been hitting it at. I should ph to 6.5 since im in soil. as for ppm im guessing its really high. to adjust ppm i add more water to bring it down right?


if your using straight sunshine mix #4 3.8 compressed amending nothing, your not in soil. your in hydro bro. u might want to lower your ph.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

sunshine #4 is treated just like hydro and you use 5.8 PH and yes add water to lower the ppms


----------



## kamie (Jan 20, 2012)

4tatude said:


> mine are eating 1500ppm because thats where they stop geting tip burn. i feed every water on every other day, not water feed water feed. i know a lot of people do but these girls are pigs lol, if they werent such heavy feeders i would still feed every time just lower the nute ppms. they will not tolorate nutes thisa high soon and ill back them off later in flower to accomidate that. the #4 is supposed to be a great mix, mongo raves about it. maby he will pop in and comment


my last run my friend didn't tell me the watering schedule so i hit it with nutes every time i watered up until week 5 until i told him bout it and he told me i was suppose to hit it with nute, nute, water. they ended up turning out fine. i have another friend who does water, water, nute. on nute day he hits the plants with over 2000ppm of AN nutes. his comes out good too. he does that with his gdp and blackberry.

thanks on the correction for PH.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> my bad, i dude at my hydro store told me it was, lol.


there is a debate re this, its suposed to be a soilless mix. some say treat like soil others say like hydro. ive personally seen the wy it responds if treated like hydro and can vouch it will out perform if treated like soil. i personally havent used it but have seen the results.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

my bag states its contents as
55% peat
perlite
coir(coco)
dolimite lime
mycorrhizae
wetting agent(yucca extract)


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 20, 2012)

4tatude said:


> my bag states its contents as
> 55% peat
> perlite
> coir(coco)
> ...


then u got the advanced bag right?


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> then u got the advanced bag right?


yea whats the dif from regular?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 20, 2012)

the only difference is the added mycrorrhizae. from what ive been told its awsome shit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

For some reason i thought peat was bad...


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 20, 2012)

bad on the environment because its harvested faster than its replenished, for growing im in new territory here lol. i know my hanging pots outside have lots of peat in their mix


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 21, 2012)

last nights topics were nice to talk about. going over coco and other soilless mixes. 
what r we talking about tonight?


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 21, 2012)

the price of eggs in comparison to the wear and tear on a hens ass lol i think they are cheap considering


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 21, 2012)

4tatude said:


> the price of eggs in comparison to the wear and tear on a hens ass lol i think they are cheap considering


ok, well u can get 48 eggs for like 6 or 7 bucks. u can pick up a hen all day long for 5 bucks.
now what u have to figure out is how much does that hen work for. 
if it was me id take it up the ass for lets say 50 bucks an hour. a hen should be able to work for half that.
so if my math is correct, 26xA(48/7){756.275=263. the hen makes out like a champ. there is no comparison. the wear and tear is well worth the money.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 21, 2012)

i always sucked at math mongo, can you break that down so i can really understand it a bit?


----------



## kamie (Jan 21, 2012)

so i finally ph the water to 5.7-5.9 i only got ph down from GH and wasn't really able to mess around with it to get it to 5.8. i checked my ppm and its about 900 using tap water.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 21, 2012)

kamie thats acceptable, i let my ph in hydro swing from 5.6 to 6. the 900ppm should be good reg tap is 2-3ooppm alone. check your taps ppm all by itself so you will know. asap get you some down, its priceless when needed


----------



## kamie (Jan 22, 2012)

4tatude said:


> kamie thats acceptable, i let my ph in hydro swing from 5.6 to 6. the 900ppm should be good reg tap is 2-3ooppm alone. check your taps ppm all by itself so you will know. asap get you some down, its priceless when needed


my tap water is at 200 ppm. does that mean i should add more nutes to bring up the ppm? i clone with root riots or rapid rooters. would 5.8 ph be acceptable?


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 22, 2012)

kamie i personally dont check ph during cloning, the ph affects uptake of nutes. when cloning your looking at creating roots and ph in my oppinion is a non issue. others might dsagree but thats the way i do it. hope that helps...
i never check ph in my aero cloner,ph ontrollsnute uptake ability, im not worried about the leafs im looking to pop some roots. if the plant can take up nutes it has no reason to produce roots. thats my oppinion and has worked well for me.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't ph my water for the cloner either. I use rapid rooters but this time I ended up with some sort of rapid rooter knock off product by mistake. They seem to work fine but it took longer to get roots when I just did some clones for Jigfresh. They aren't nearly as moist in the package as the RR plugs either so I'll be more careful in the future and make sure I am getting what I want.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 22, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I don't ph my water for the cloner either. I use rapid rooters but this time I ended up with some sort of rapid rooter knock off product by mistake. They seem to work fine but it took longer to get roots when I just did some clones for Jigfresh. They aren't nearly as moist in the package as the RR plugs either so I'll be more careful in the future and make sure I am getting what I want.


dez ive nev er tried but once to root in rapid rooters and it was a desaster. they didnt root and got mold n shitgoing on so threw them all away. havent tried since. aero for me...


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 22, 2012)

just finished feeding, today is the 1/2 way mark. im well satisfied of their progress to date. the colas are filling in very nice and starting to put on weight. other than the touch of pm in the beginning they have been trouble free. i have noticed that they use up leaves faster in soil than in hydro, whats up with that? seems there are a lot of leaves that exaust themselves.
next feed i need to pull them all out and give the buds a good tie up for support, they are getting heavy enough that they are leaning on each other. maby that will be done tomorrow.


----------



## kamie (Jan 22, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I don't ph my water for the cloner either. I use rapid rooters but this time I ended up with some sort of rapid rooter knock off product by mistake. They seem to work fine but it took longer to get roots when I just did some clones for Jigfresh. They aren't nearly as moist in the package as the RR plugs either so I'll be more careful in the future and make sure I am getting what I want.


i use root riot the bag that comes with clonex. its exactly like rapid rooters except the hole to place the clones in is smaller. i didnt like how the rapid rooters were too big and i had to just shove the clones into it.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2012)

I have had a few bubble cloners and put together one aero cloner before and for some reason always went back to the tray, dome and heat mat. I really like the bubble cloners but always had a hard time keeping the water temps down. I don't remember what the deal was with the aero one though so couldn't say why I'm not using one right now.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 24, 2012)

dez my aero funs 1min on and 5 off. the pump never gets the temps up and i have near 100% sucess. the only cut that stumped me was the kriptonite. i just couldnt get that one to root. not a big loss as it turned out to be crap anyway. ive got a tiny bubbler but i really prefer the aero. fill it up with water place the cuts come back in couple weeks n they all have roots lol


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 24, 2012)

Halfway done, now the serious fun starts!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 24, 2012)

4tatude said:


> dez my aero funs 1min on and 5 off. the pump never gets the temps up and i have near 100% sucess. the only cut that stumped me was the kriptonite. i just couldnt get that one to root. not a big loss as it turned out to be crap anyway. ive got a tiny bubbler but i really prefer the aero. fill it up with water place the cuts come back in couple weeks n they all have roots lol


What timer do you use? I'm thinking about breaking the aero cloner back out, I'm fairly certain that was my issue is high res temps from the pump. Those recycling timers are not cheap!


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 24, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> What timer do you use? I'm thinking about breaking the aero cloner back out, I'm fairly certain that was my issue is high res temps from the pump. Those recycling timers are not cheap!


shwagbag ive got a couple i use the drt-one i think it is and the sentinal i use has a recirculating feature. im using the sentinal feature right now. it requires an electronic type as the others will only turn down to 15min as the lowest setting and i personally think thats too mich time on and between cycles tho ive not tried that. all i know is the way ive got it set up works, and i get almost 100% like i said. with the exception of the kriptonite ive not had a failure to root anything and i dont fret at all over it. like i said two weeks and they all have roots with no intervention. i just stickthem in and peek under the hood after about 10 days or so to see who is rooting faster, but by the 14 to 16 day strain depending they arte all showing roots and with minimum attention.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 24, 2012)

I think you're right 15 is too much down time. 1 on 4 off seems to be the magic number. I read a lot of threads and that seemed to always do the trick! Thank you 4tatude!


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 24, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Halfway done, now the serious fun starts!


yea i just love watching them bulk up on the final run. all we do before this point is in preporation for this, the last few weeks that are so rewarding to us gardeners.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm in the home stretch with mine (week  and can't wait. They are so dense this time around, it's crazy. I can't tell the difference between the strains anymore either so I sure hope the labels are still under the panda film, LOL.


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 24, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I'm in the home stretch with mine (week  and can't wait. They are so dense this time around, it's crazy. I can't tell the difference between the strains anymore either so I sure hope the labels are still under the panda film, LOL.


lol, have you smoked them before? If so you'll figure it out soon enough


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha, yeah I've smoked them before and they should all smell very different once I get them out of the tent but right now it just smells awesome and you can't separate the different smells.


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 24, 2012)

Gdp day 31


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 24, 2012)

Atf day 31


----------



## kamie (Jan 24, 2012)

4tatude said:


> Gdp day 31
> 
> View attachment 2017850View attachment 2017851View attachment 2017852View attachment 2017853View attachment 2017854View attachment 2017855


the grapes are lookin great. im bout to start week 6 on mine. bout to hit em with overdrive


----------



## sebastopolian (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting pictures. They look great, I love it when then start turning purple. Beauties!


----------



## 4tatude (Jan 24, 2012)

sebastopolian said:


> Thanks for posting pictures. They look great, I love it when then start turning purple. Beauties!


thanks seba this pic is my fav with the purps showing nice in contrast to the cola filling in. just so cool imo

View attachment 2017930


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, that's a great pic. Beautiful plants


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2012)

hells to the yeah!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 26, 2012)

4tatude said:


> thanks seba this pic is my fav with the purps showing nice in contrast to the cola filling in. just so cool imo
> 
> View attachment 2017930


Man, I just can't get enough of this pic.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 29, 2012)

Plants looking great bro, especially only 30 days in and flexing colors already! They will look completely different in another 4 weeks. Cant wait bro!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 12, 2012)

GDP on the home stretch. day 50


----------



## 4tatude (Feb 12, 2012)

GDP showing nice colors in the final days. i want to note here that the GDP are just as fine but i developed a tremmor in hands when i was trying for some close ups n could not get clear close ups. maby later...


----------



## kamie (Feb 12, 2012)

good job 4tatude! im almost done chopping my rhinos. getting rdy to flip the ken gdp.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking very dank 4T


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2012)

you ok buddy??


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 8, 2012)

Bill, that dudes face got owned!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 8, 2012)

Huh?? What do you mean???


----------



## Shwagbag (Apr 8, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Huh?? What do you mean???


Your avatar lol. Sorry not to confuse with 4t I hope all is well with him.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Your avatar lol. Sorry not to confuse with 4t I hope all is well with him.


oh, lol. I was like wth are you talking about.

For sure, that is the cover of an album, "Starvation" by Ace Hood


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking great in here 4t looking at the pix im bout 99 percent sure i have the same gdp and now that im rockkkin the ac i hope to get that color im already getting color but know now that my temps are dropping i should get some real niice nuggage..


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 17, 2012)

how many of my buddies are still out there????

had some health issues and a pc crash that kept me away for a while, ive missed everyone and just wanted to say hello again to everyone


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 17, 2012)

hello stranger


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> hello stranger


hay BC hows things going? havent looked around to see everyone just got on amd sent a hello. guess the lettle one is keeping you on your toes no doubt...


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 19, 2012)

4tatude said:


> how many of my buddies are still out there????
> 
> had some health issues and a pc crash that kept me away for a while, ive missed everyone and just wanted to say hello again to everyone


Hey 4tatude, still around, just not as often as I used to be. I hope your health is improving and things are looking up for you!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 19, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Hey 4tatude, still around, just not as often as I used to be. I hope your health is improving and things are looking up for you!


hay shwag glad to hear from ya. i see your still sporting that fine ass, guess if i had one like that id swing it too lol


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't post here much anymore but I do lurk.

Good to hear from you!


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 29, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I don't post here much anymore but I do lurk.
> 
> Good to hear from you!


right on dez!!! good to hear ya still around. im not planning on doing much either... just wanted to give a shout out to my buds...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 6, 2012)

Supp 40 good to see u man dont be a stranger my friend. Peace


----------

